# Do You Remember Surge 14 Hair Revitalizer?????



## SexySin985 (Aug 2, 2016)

Do you remember Surge 14 Hair Revitalizer from back in the day that was a RAVE on all the hair forums? Well guess what ya'll? It's back!!!!!! 

I found out about it from a FB natural hair group and was able to purchase it at a nearby BSS. It's from the original creator of Surge 14 but it's now under a new name. It has the same exact ingredients as the original Surge.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 2, 2016)

Lord, help me; I am tearing up over a blasted hair product. It was the only glycerin-containing product my natural hair ever liked and I never needed a DC or protein treatment while using it. I cut mine with oil to soften it.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 2, 2016)

I have the new version but I'm not consistent with the use.


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 2, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> I have the new version but I'm not consistent with the use.



Yes I searched the forum to see if anyone had any reviews and saw that you were the only one that posted about the new formula.

I am wearing some old crochet braids that I plan to remove on Friday and install a new set on Saturday. I will start using the product then along with WGHO. I hope this formula does what it did for me back in the day. I had a great experience with it.

Here is the website for those who are interested to see where the product is being sold near to you...

http://www.netwurksxcel21.com/store-locator.html


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 2, 2016)

@SexySin985, did Surge work?  How much does this product cost?  What does it smell like?  TIA


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 2, 2016)

SexySin985 said:


> Yes I searched the forum to see if anyone had any reviews and saw that you were the only one that posted about the new formula.
> 
> I am wearing some old crochet braids that I plan to remove on Friday and install a new set on Saturday. I will start using the product then along with WGHO. I hope this formula does what it did for me back in the day. I had a great experience with it.
> 
> ...


Okay, $7.95 per bottle.  What does it smell like?


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 2, 2016)

What's old, is new again. Surged pushed out a whole bunch of mini-waves from my scalp. It definitely grew my hair.  I never could find another product with muccopolysaccharides in it. I looked hard, too. I believe aloe vera has some mucopolysaccharides in it. But, there was no other product out there with mucopolysaccharides added as an ingredient, appearing on the label, with this quantity.

I smiled when I thought of it because it made me think of the old members here. I was new to the board when this product was popular, I think.  This post made me smile.  Thanks for the link, too.

@SexySin985,
These are great photos, OP. Did you take them with your iPhone?


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Aug 2, 2016)

Very interesting


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 2, 2016)

I also remember the pictures documenting the burns some got from it. The key ingredient was the mucopolysaccharides (or glycosaminoglycans):

_Glycosaminoglycans have shown promising ability to stimulate hair growth in clinical tests. They lengthen the anagen or growing stage of a hair’s strand’s life cycle, thereby giving hair an extended period of time to grow longer. Another benefit of this substance is that it has the potential to reduce hair loss, so if excessive shedding is a concern, you might want to look for conditioners that have this all important ingredient in the mix._


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 2, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, $7.95 per bottle.  What does it smell like?


Yes, I remember getting a solid inch in one month which was great because my hair grows extremely slowly... Unfortunately, I got on the bandwagon by the time it was too late and they discontinued the product. It was nowhere to be found after that.....

$7.99 plus tax.....

It does not have much of a strong smell. Its a clear liquid it has a very faint smell that goes away almost immediately. It doesn't smell bad or anything nor does it smell chemically. To me it smells like overly diluted foam wrap. Like 1 part foam wrap and 3 parts water... if that makes sense


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 2, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> What's old, is new again. Surged pushed out a whole bunch of mini-waves from my scalp. It definitely grew my hair.  I never could find another product with muccopolysaccharides in it. I looked hard, too. I believe aloe vera has some mucopolysaccharides in it. But, there was no other product out there with mucopolysaccharides added as an ingredient, appearing on the label, with this quantity.
> 
> I smiled when I thought of it because it made me think of the old members here. I was new to the board when this product was popular, I think.  This post made me smile.  Thanks for the link, too.
> 
> ...



I was brought back to the good ol days as well. The board (especially the hair side) was POPPIN back in the day. Everyone had a Fotki album and would post progress pics. There were tons of challenges with great results.... A lot of great information shared... ahhhhhh the good ol days!. 

Yes I took these pics with an iPhone

I


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 2, 2016)

SexySin985 said:


> I was brought back to the good ol days as well. The board (especially the hair side) was POPPIN back in the day. Everyone had a Fotki album and would post progress pics. There were tons of challenges with great results.... A lot of great information shared... ahhhhhh the good ol days!.
> 
> Yes I took these pics with an iPhone
> 
> I



I miss those days!


----------



## RUBY (Aug 2, 2016)

Okay @SexySin985 , I'm gonna need you to keep us updated after you've used this for a few months. I'm on a no buy ban right now but will break it for something special and this could be the one.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 2, 2016)

View attachment 369189


SexySin985 said:


> I was brought back to the good ol days as well. The board (especially the hair side) was POPPIN back in the day. Everyone had a Fotki album and would post progress pics. There were tons of challenges with great results.... A lot of great information shared... ahhhhhh the good ol days!.
> 
> Yes I took these pics with an iPhone






I guess I'm a geriatric, pterodactyl, dinosaur 'cause I STILL have my Fotki. Who needs
insta-_graham_!

How did two dinosaurs get in my post? Sigh... Let me get my walker and head to bed before it's sundown. When the streets lights come on, I might as well forget about trying to get to sleep!


----------



## RUBY (Aug 2, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 369185 View attachment 369189
> 
> 
> View attachment 369185
> ...



Is your fokti open for us to view? Link please.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 2, 2016)

I LOVED Surge 14 back in the day!! I was getting an inch a month using it mixed with castor oil & my hair was noticeably thicker too.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 2, 2016)

RUBY said:


> Is your fokti open for us to view? Link please.



@RUBY,

Here you go!

https://members.fotki.com/Chicoro123/about/


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 2, 2016)

I bought 2 bottles last yr on a BHM growth challenge but don't remember being wowwed so I didn't post about it here.

I hope your experience is better.

Heres a 10pg BHM thread to skimm:

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/i-found-new-surge-plus-14-today_topic380435_page1.html

I posted in there a couple of times.


----------



## RUBY (Aug 2, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @RUBY,
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> https://members.fotki.com/Chicoro123/about/



Thanks @Chicoro . Looking through your albums you've always had nice hair and it's mostly been very long.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 2, 2016)

RUBY said:


> Thanks @Chicoro . Looking through your albums you've always had nice hair and it's mostly been very long.



@RUBY,
Thank you for the compliments. I appreciate them.

My ponytail is barely 2/3 the length it was at its longest, in 2011. I tried to self trim and trimmed all the up to bra-strap in 2012. Then in 2014, I let a stranger do my hair and she set me back again. Things are looking up, now. My hair is finally below my waist again.


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 2, 2016)

RUBY said:


> Okay @SexySin985 , I'm gonna need you to keep us updated after you've used this for a few months. I'm on a no buy ban right now but will break it for something special and this could be the one.


 

Will do!!!


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 3, 2016)

I was one of the people who got burned on my scalp by surge. I would have loved to try the "new" stuff, but if it's truly the same thing under a different name, that's kinda dumb. They got ALL KINDS of issues with the burns. 

Let us know how it works out for you though.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 3, 2016)

I remember the original product... my edges can use all the help they can get so I will probably pick this up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Britt (Aug 3, 2016)

How nostalgic !!!!! I remember the Surge craze back in the day on the forum, a good 12 years ago! GOODNESS! I don't remember my results. I just remember it being watery and it didn't have a bad smell.


----------



## PJaye (Aug 3, 2016)

Burns?!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 3, 2016)

It's nice to see my fellow old heads all in one thread. Hi ladies!

On topic, I may try out the new formula (after researching the burn issue). I never got on that bandwagon back in the day.


----------



## Subscribe (Aug 3, 2016)

What ingredient would cause it to burn your scalp?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Interesting that this is back. I wonder if it's just as effective as the first formula, hmm.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 3, 2016)

I was thinking about this product the other day. I didn't have any reaction to it and I thought it was a decent product. I can't remember if my hair grew with it though.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 3, 2016)

PJaye said:


> Burns?!



My guesstimate is 25% of the posters in the original challenges experienced burns. I don't think anyone had a theory as to why this was happening.


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 4, 2016)

PJaye said:


> Burns?!


I don't know why I got burned, but I did. I told the company, and they wanted to send me free products. I was leary bc the surge burned my edges up.
I will have to see results from other people before I even think about going there.


----------



## Beany (Aug 4, 2016)

So who are gonna be the test subjects for the new formula?


----------



## LJBFly (Aug 4, 2016)

I used this back in the day and got pretty good results. I was relaxed then. I think I'll get a bottle and try it as a natural and see what happens. FYI, I still have a bottle of the original. I just couldn't make myself throw it away but I was kinda scared to use it. lol


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2016)

I might give it a whirl but will purchase in the next 2-3 weeks or so.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2016)

NappyNelle said:


> My guesstimate is 25% of the posters in the original challenges experienced burns. I don't think anyone had a theory as to why this was happening.


Maybe this was why they took it off the market. And to come back with a slight reformulation that probably removed the burn ingredient. We know these companies have proprietary blends that we don't know what they are comprised of


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 4, 2016)

I remember Surge but didn't get to purchase.  I went with Megatek instead.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh snap, I might have to check this out lol


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 4, 2016)

Does this go on the hair,  scalp or both? Does this have to be mixed with something?


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 4, 2016)

reeko43 said:


> Does this go on the hair,  scalp or both? Does this have to be mixed with something?


From what I remember,  it's for the scalp only. It's ready to go, no mixing at all. We'll see if the new formula is the same.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 4, 2016)

So how do you use this product?


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 4, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> So how do you use this product?



I used the original product as a growth aid on my scalp only. I followed it up with castor oil since it has protein in it.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 4, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I used the original product as a growth aid on my scalp only. I followed it up with castor oil since it has protein in it.



So you just spray on the scalp at night then a thin layer of JBCO?. Every night?

I don't mind trying it since its less than $10 and I can buy it locally.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 4, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> So you just spray on the scalp at night then a thin layer of JBCO?. Every night?
> 
> I don't mind trying it since its less than $10 and I can buy it locally.



I did it twice a day like the directions said. I got lazy and started mixing the 2 in an applicator bottle cause it was faster that way.


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 5, 2016)

Here is a pic of the instructions....



@reeko43 @mzteaze


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks @SexySin985 

I guess I will run out and buy a bottle tomorrow.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 5, 2016)

So despite being listed on the website, my local BSS doesn't have the product.

Any one in NYC or Northern NJ, have you found the product in a local store?. Or should I order online?


----------



## LJBFly (Aug 5, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> So despite being listed on the website, my local BSS doesn't have the product.



Mine didn't either!


----------



## Napp (Aug 6, 2016)

Wow I remember trying this way back but I wasn't consistent with it


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 6, 2016)

I went to one of the BSS on the list & they didn't have it. Called 3 others near me & they didn't have it either. One place had the conditioner packet but doubted they would get the spray. 

So I just ordered 3 for myself & 2 for my sister online


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 6, 2016)

Yay!  A blast from the past on the hair side of the board!

I might try this if they have it in my area.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 6, 2016)

I decided to take a stab at it. I ordered a bottle. I didn't feel like searching around town for it.

https://locobeauty.com/products/netwurks-hair-revitalizer-xcel-21-8-oz


----------



## PuddingPop (Aug 6, 2016)

I never actually used Surge during the craze back in the day but after it was discontinued and was going for as high as $50 a bottle on Ebay, I found some at a BSS by me.  They has 4 bottles left on the shelf.  I bought them and wound up selling them here for $ 25 each.
That being said, it must be some good stuff.  I'm defintely trying it for myself this time around.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> I decided to take a stab at it. I ordered a bottle. I didn't feel like searching around town for it.
> 
> https://locobeauty.com/products/netwurks-hair-revitalizer-xcel-21-8-oz


Thanks @Beamodel 

According to the site, I just ordered the last 4


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Thanks @Beamodel
> 
> According to the site, I just ordered the last 4



Lol, bad gril @Aggie


----------



## DeepBluSea (Aug 6, 2016)

I'll try it again. Hopefully I can find it at the black BSS. If not I will order it on line


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> Lol, bad gril @Aggie


Oh you caught me @Beamodel . I wasn't even going to report this, now I think I have to  because I see @IDareT'sHair lurkin' over here


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 6, 2016)

@Aggie lol... She took the plunge too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *Oh you caught me. I wasn't even going to report this, now I think I have to  because I see lurkin' over here*


@Aggie
Hmph.  I ain't _"Lurking"_ nowhere, I'm all the way up in this Piece!  And I see you.



Beamodel said:


> *lol... She took the plunge too*.


@Beamodel
Yeah...I decided to jump on this Bandwagon with Ya'll PJ's.

Ya'll ain't getting no inches w/o me.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 6, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair 
Lol, that's what I'm talking about 
We all trying to snatch these inches


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *Lol, that's what I'm talking about
> We all trying to snatch these inches*


@Beamodel 
And You know This!
Let's see if we can snatch some up a couple by the end of the year!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 6, 2016)

So I just bought 4 bottles.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> So I just bought 4 bottles.


From where ?


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 6, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> From where ?


House of Beauty World. Never bought from them before.

http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com/n...vMH9dqEeDSp1l1lHCLFFBKOZqO02ybJRa2hoCXWXw_wcB


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
That's where I got mine from as well.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 6, 2016)

It's cheap, so if it doesn't work, I only wasted a few bucks.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Hmph.  I ain't _"Lurking"_ nowhere, I'm all the way up in this Piece!  And I see you.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## so1913 (Aug 7, 2016)

Woooow...the memories...yeesssss the hair board good old days...


----------



## PJaye (Aug 7, 2016)

No one's afraid of the possible scalp burns this product can produce?


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 7, 2016)

PJaye said:


> No one's afraid of the possible scalp burns this product can produce?


I decided to spray some directly on my scalp and I'm truly regretting the decision because even after washing my hair afterwards, my crown feel tender.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> I decided to spray some directly on my scalp and *I'm truly regretting the decision because even after washing my hair afterwards, my crown feel tender.*


@ms.blue 
Hey Ms. Blue - How many times did you use it?


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 7, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ms.blue
> Hey Ms. Blue - How many times did you use it?


I sprayed on my scalp once.  I was using the spray as protein leave in mostly but decided to use on my scalp.  Days later, I'm still feeling tender


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 7, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> I sprayed on my scalp once.  I was using the spray as protein leave in mostly but decided to use on my scalp.  Days later, I'm still feeling tender


@ms.blue with the new formula?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> *I sprayed on my scalp once.  I was using the spray as protein leave in mostly but decided to use on my scalp.  Days later, I'm still feeling tender*


@ms.blue 
That's Scary.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 7, 2016)

Yikes... @ms.blue
I only ordered one bottle. I'll see how my scalp responds to it. I use to get major headaches from Mega Tek and stopped using it.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 7, 2016)

scarcity21 said:


> @ms.blue with the new formula?


Yes.  I never got to try the old formula.


----------



## SheWalks (Aug 7, 2016)

Think I'll just wait for the brave ones to test this out for a while first. I can't deal with my scalp burning.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 7, 2016)

I wonder if it overstimulating to some. I watched a video explaining how Monistat works and touched on why it gave people headaches:


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

PJaye said:


> No one's afraid of the possible scalp burns this product can produce?


@PJaye 

In a word...NOPE!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> I sprayed on my scalp once.  I was using the spray as protein leave in mostly but decided to use on my scalp.  Days later, I'm still feeling tender


My crown area is generally tender to anything I put on it anyway, so I might dilute it just for that area but I am forging fully ahead with this. The rest of my scalp is fine. I should be okay and thanks for letting us know how your scalp reacted to it. I'll just have to see what happens when I use it. I will most likely do a patch test first then go from there. Either way, I am using it, even if I have to dilute it somewhat.

I am sorry your scalp is tender. Have you tried diluting it with some water?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> Yikes... @ms.blue
> I only ordered one bottle. I'll see how my scalp responds to it. I use to get major headaches from Mega Tek and stopped using it.


Megatek nor Monistat gave me headaches but that's not to say this won't either so I' will do a patch test first.


----------



## PJaye (Aug 7, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @PJaye
> 
> In a word...NOPE!









More power to you.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

PJaye said:


> More power to you.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 7, 2016)

I never had any problems with scalp burns or tenderness when I used the original formula but I always followed it up with castor oil.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 8, 2016)

what was causing the burning i wonder... thats just scary
i originally joined back in 2006 and i do remember the Surge craze lol. I never got into it though.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 8, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I wonder if it overstimulating to some. I watched a video explaining how Monistat works and touched on why it gave people headaches:


she is so informative!


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 8, 2016)

Aggie said:


> My crown area is generally tender to anything I put on it anyway, so I might dilute it just for that area but I am forging fully ahead with this. The rest of my scalp is fine. I should be okay and thanks for letting us know how your scalp reacted to it. I'll just have to see what happens when I use it. I will most likely do a patch test first then go from there. Either way, I am using it, even if I have to dilute it somewhat.
> 
> I am sorry your scalp is tender. Have you tried diluting it with some water?


I'm just going to continue using this as a leave in instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2016)

@ms.blue 
Sorry this happened to you Ms. Lady.  If anyone was to get crown tenderness, it would be me. 

I think I'll dilute it too with either water or oil.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 8, 2016)

Now I feel a bump in the area that is tender.  I hope my hair doesn't fall out


----------



## Keen (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm one of those who got burn. BUT, I will try it again with castor oil this time. I'll try it in one area for a few weeks and see what happens. I did get some growth but stopped as soon as I got the burn symptoms. I wonder if being relaxed contributed to the burns? I remember having to stop with the products days before relaxing. I'm natural now. Always wondered if relaxer played a roll.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> Now I feel a bump in the area that is tender.  I hope my hair doesn't fall out


I got one bump on my crown area from my hairdrenalin potion when I was using it everyday so now I only prepoo my scalp with it once a week before I wash my hair for 20-30 minutes. Since then my crown area has been fine. So I know everyone's hair and scalp is different and responds differently to different regimens, however slight or extreme that difference is.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 8, 2016)

Keen said:


> I wonder if being relaxed contributed to the burns?


That might be a factor, but I saw the pics from the members at Nappturality as well. I wonder if the keratin production in the skin is being excellerated along with the hair.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 8, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> Now I feel a bump in the area that is tender.  I hope my hair doesn't fall out


oh no .  i doubt your hair will fall out but discontinue using it and see a derm if it continues much longer. this alone has made me completely opposed to trying this.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 8, 2016)

I used Megatek and MN without issues. My scalp doesn't usually give me issues. I will give this a try. My bottles shipped.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 8, 2016)

My scalp is finicky and will let me know immediately if something doesn't agree with it. So I'm always careful about what I put on it. That being said, I've sprayed my scalp with this for the past three days and had no issues. I'll keep y'all posted if anything changes.


----------



## lhogan6 (Aug 10, 2016)

Just ordered a bottle


----------



## Stormy (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh yeah I remember Surge 14! In fact, I think I did get an inch of growth from it and fell in love with it. I was relaxed at the time. If I'm not mistaking, isn't this the stuff that used to make your new growth smoother so that you could stretch your relaxers? So, I'm guessing now it would be even better for natural hair. Gotta check this out. Thanks OP for letting us know it's back!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 10, 2016)

My bottles came today. I see that these are 8 oz vs 12 oz for the original Surge but the same price. Oh well, as long as I get my inch a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2016)

@VinDieselsWifey
Mine also arrived today.  I haven't opened them yet. 

But I did just clarify, so I may try it out tonight.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm going to see if I can find this tomorrow before I order online. I'm really trying to boost my growth as much as possible over the next few months.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 10, 2016)

_*my precious*_







_*mustn't leave again*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2016)

I did end up transferring mine into another bottle.  For me:  The bottle was a little too hard for me to manipulate.

@ms.blue After you spritzed it, did you rub it in?  Or just Spritz it?


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 10, 2016)

Dang, I'm gonna have to order a bottle.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bottles came yesterday. Used it once. Good so far.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2016)

Patiently waiting


----------



## sikora (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did end up transferring mine into another bottle.  For me:  The bottle was a little too hard for me to manipulate.
> 
> @ms.blue *After you spritzed it, did you rub it in?  Or just Spritz it?*



I'm wondering this as well. I used it for the first time last night and haven't experienced any irritation/ burns.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 11, 2016)

Can you all have starting pictures or maybe a thread with results?


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 11, 2016)

sikora said:


> I'm wondering this as well. I used it for the first time last night and haven't experienced any irritation/ burns.


I rubbed it in.



shawnyblazes said:


> Can you all have starting pictures or maybe a thread with results?



I'll post pics if and only if I see any results. Just gave myself a two inch trim, so I will report back yes or no in a few months.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh Lort... Here we go again LOL I lovedthe old bandwagons. We were in here Mega Teking, MNing, Surge-ing, etc.


----------



## ZapMami (Aug 11, 2016)

I was a product junky at one time thanks to this board.  I have tubs of hair products.  I think I still have a  few bottles of the original somewhere in my stash.  Pretty sure it expired long ago


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 12, 2016)

I forgot to post that I purchased this product.  No problems with it burning or anything.

I've layered it with my JBCO emu and peppermint oils.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Aug 12, 2016)

I think I'll try this.  I'm tired of the struggle.


----------



## lux10023 (Aug 12, 2016)

The good ole days 

I would love to try this 





SexySin985 said:


> I was brought back to the good ol days as well. The board (especially the hair side) was POPPIN back in the day. Everyone had a Fotki album and would post progress pics. There were tons of challenges with great results.... A lot of great information shared... ahhhhhh the good ol days!.
> 
> Yes I took these pics with an iPhone
> 
> I


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 12, 2016)

Y'all don't understand the POWA

_*of the precious*_

See this 4B coil here:





from the edge of my nape:






That area used to grow like an inch and each coil constantly rolled into itself, a great annoyance.

*The precious*


Surge sprayed in that area grew it out and it stay that way all these years later. That is POWA!

_*mustn't leave again*_

_*never again*_


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 12, 2016)

Never heard of this stuff before but lord knows I'll try anything. Looked around some local BBS to no avail but wont you know I showed the picture to one lady and she takes me to the Shea Moisture isle ??? She talking about "People love this stuff!" I was like Beyoncé you aint messin' with no average  boy.

I ended up having to order it, got it earlier this week but only got time to start using it last night. I like the feeling it gives. Not burning or irritated but stimulating and it lasts for a while, like you just know somethings going on up there. I like it and I'm hopeful.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm going to retry this with castor oil.

lol


----------



## Aggie (Aug 13, 2016)

Going to pick mine up from the courier today. I'm a little excited too.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 13, 2016)

Got my package...finally!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm waiting on a new wig to come in the mail & then I will cornrow my hair & take a starting pic. 

I sprayed some in the front of my hair & there was no burning or irritation.


----------



## LJBFly (Aug 13, 2016)

I received mine Thursday and use it last night after my wash with to problems. I hope it works like the Surge did in growing my hair.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 14, 2016)

Diluted mine 50/50 with APBs Hurry Up and Grow Oil to thicken it up a bit since I have to apply with an applicator bottle (in a sew). Worked somewhat I guess


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2016)

Still spritzing daily.  So far, no ill-effect.  A pretty odorless non-intrusive product so far.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 15, 2016)

I purchased a bottle locally Saturday.
Mixed 1 oz castor oil and 1 oz of the spray in an applicator bottle.

Applied it last night.

Right now I have flat twists under a wig (I cannot cornrow).


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 15, 2016)

The bottle could be friendlier for my hands. I don't feel like buying another spray bottle though, so I'll see how I feel by the end of the week before I decide to purchase one. 

As long as I'm not in the fetal position like Megatek left me, I'm good.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm just putting mine on tonight. Feels good so far


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> *The bottle could be friendlier for my hands.* I don't feel like buying another spray bottle though, so I'll see how I feel by the end of the week before I decide to purchase one.
> *As long as I'm not in the fetal position like Megatek left me, I'm good.*



@Saludable84
This is exactly why I had to transfer mine.

What happened with you and MT?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 16, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> This is exactly why I had to transfer mine.
> 
> What happened with you and MT?



Megatek had me in the fetal position when I was applying to my scalp. At the time I had cut it with leave in conditioner and water and sprayed it on my scalp. Started on a Sunday. Tuesday, my head hurt so I went to bed thinking I was just tired. By Wednesday had the headache from he.ll. Thursday left work early and layed in bed. Friday night, left work again and was just in the fetal position laying in the dark on my bed. Saturday I did not move. Sunday I washed and never used it again.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm tempted to try this  even though I said i was put off lol. I'm really trying to grow out my damaged hair and grow out  my relaxer.
Is this stuff to be used everyday?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 16, 2016)

also is this a wet product? would it revert my straightened hair?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 16, 2016)

So far I've been using it and I can say it's making my scalp slightly tender. My head hurts a little, however, I'm sure at this time it's unrelated as I think my stuffy head is due to recent travel. Otherwise, I actually like the cool feeling of the liquid on my scalp. That's not a frequent feeling for me as I feel it take forever for water to reach my scalp when washing. 

I should have bought 3 bottles. LD I will buy 2 or 3 more. 

So far, I'm putting my hair in dookie twist (10) and spraying ample amount so that it can drip through the twist and my scalp can get more love.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 16, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> also is this a wet product? would it revert my straightened hair?



Yes, it would. 

The instructions say to use 2x daily.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Yes, it would.
> 
> The instructions say to use 2x daily.


Yeah I see that but I only have time in a day to to this once a day. I hope it still works well


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 16, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Yes, it would.
> 
> The instructions say to use 2x daily.



I might need to put some braids in then.


----------



## stacy (Aug 17, 2016)

I loved the original Surge Plus 14 and got great growth!! Can someone post the old ingredient list and the new one for comparison? I will definitely buy it if the formulation is the same. If it is the real deal, I sure hope the product is allowed to stick around this time.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 17, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> The instructions say to use 2x daily.


Back then, I only did one application daily.


stacy said:


> I loved the original Surge Plus 14 and got great growth!! Can someone post the old ingredient list and the new one for comparison? I will definitely buy it if the formulation is the same. If it is the real deal, I sure hope the product is allowed to stick around this time.


Unfortunately, no, not the same:

_*Surge 14 Hair Revitalizer - Ingredients*:
Water, cetrimonium chloride, propylene glycol, muccopolysaccharides, hydrolyzed keratin protein, hydrolyzed vegetable protein, polyquarternium-7, biotin, fragrance, methylparaben, aloe barbadensis gel, propylparaben, citric acid, sodium PCA_

They substituted glycerin for the cetrimonium chloride.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 17, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> *Back then, I only did one application daily.*



How did it work for you? I'm not trying to see 2" a month. I definitely get 6-7" a year so even close to 1" a month is fine for me.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 17, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Back then, I only did one application daily.
> 
> Unfortunately, no, not the same:
> 
> ...



I still have the bottle for the original Surge & the ingredients are exactly the same to the bottle of Netwurks I have


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 17, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I still have the bottle for the original Surge & the ingredients are exactly the same to the bottle of Netwurks I have


OK, the softening chloride is stil in the new. Sorry and thank you.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 17, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> OK, the softening chloride is stil in the new. Sorry and thank you.



I'm gonna look again when I go home but I'm pretty sure the ingredients list looked exactly the same.


----------



## CoveredGirl (Aug 17, 2016)

I remember the old Surge had my hair growing like a weed while in braids back in the day (2003-2005). People started to ask me if I was trying to grow dreads because my new growth was so long lol I do remember mixing it with Wild Growth Oil and I was also a bit of a vitamin junkie as well back then.. Ahhh the old days  Anyways, cant wait to test it out again!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 17, 2016)

So far so good (no ill effects). It feels like nothing to spray on. I'm in jumbo cornrows right now that I will keep in for a few weeks, so spraying in between those.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 17, 2016)

Ok, I'm in, as soon as my order arrives.  I ordered 2 bottles today.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 17, 2016)

So the original Surge didn't have glycerin but Netwurks does. That's the only difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2016)

Still Spritzing away!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2016)

Just spritzed mine too. My scalp is itching though. I sure hope that's a good thing


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 17, 2016)

What I like about it is that my scalp is always really hot so this is cool and refreshing for it. I want to add some peppermint but Ima leave it be. 

So far, my scalp feels ok. Nice actually. Not dry for once. I'm really wishing I got three as they were so hard to find. LD I'm going to get 3 more from House.of.Beauty and just spritz away.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 17, 2016)

How often are you all going to clarify your scalps?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> How often are you all going to clarify your scalps?


Only every 3-4 weeks as I always do. I don't see any cones in it so I think I will be good.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 17, 2016)

LHCF strikes again. I just placed my order, I swear you guys are really bad for my pockets lol .....anywho hopefully it works, I'm trying to grow my hair out as long as possible for my wedding next August so lets do this


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 17, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Only every 3-4 weeks as I always do. I don't see any cones in it so I think I will be good.


OK, I just don't want to see anyone getting burned again. Those pics back then made me use shampoo weekly while using Surge.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> OK, I just don't want to see anyone getting burned again. Those pics back then made me use shampoo weekly while using Surge.


I use shampoo weekly, I just don't use a clarifying shampoo weekly - too drying for my hair.


----------



## Subscribe (Aug 18, 2016)

What ingredient is contributing to the growth spurt?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> OK, I just don't want to see anyone getting burned again. Those pics back then made me use shampoo weekly while using Surge.



I'm using clay weekly and it's been pretty good of cleaning my scalp. I have shampoo on backup though.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 18, 2016)

Subscribe said:


> What ingredient is contributing to the growth spurt?





Sharpened said:


> The key ingredient was the mucopolysaccharides (or glycosaminoglycans):
> 
> _Glycosaminoglycans have shown promising ability to stimulate hair growth in clinical tests. They lengthen the anagen or growing stage of a hair’s strand’s life cycle, thereby giving hair an extended period of time to grow longer. Another benefit of this substance is that it has the potential to reduce hair loss, so if excessive shedding is a concern, you might want to look for conditioners that have this all important ingredient in the mix._


----------



## plzgrow (Aug 18, 2016)

i use to love this product , and used it when i wore braids.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 18, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Megatek had me in the fetal position when I was applying to my scalp. At the time I had cut it with leave in conditioner and water and sprayed it on my scalp. Started on a Sunday. Tuesday, my head hurt so I went to bed thinking I was just tired. By Wednesday had the headache from he.ll. Thursday left work early and layed in bed. Friday night, left work again and was just in the fetal position laying in the dark on my bed. Saturday I did not move. Sunday I washed and never used it again.


OMG...

Per the above, think I'd rather apply aloe vera juice to my scalp.  I won't risk injuring myself for hair growth.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyone use this that is  protein sensitive ?


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 18, 2016)

My wig came yesterday. I'm gonna wash, deep condition, & braid my hair this weekend. Then I'll take a starting pic & document my growth. 

Can't wait to start using it.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2016)

Already sprayed this  morning.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Anyone use this that is  protein sensitive ?



Yup. So far no complaints


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Yup. So far no complaints


Are you spraying it on your scalp and not getting it on the hair or both @Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2016)

Directly on my scalp. I mean, it may touch my roots, but they aren't acting up as of now. They feel denser though  but still pretty soft. Since I've been using the clay, my holding more moisture, so I don't think the protein is playing with anything.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 18, 2016)

I wonder if i could spray it on my fingers and massage my scalp with it to avoid getting too much in my hair?
i'm wanting to try this product so bad 

i just don't like that it contains parabens.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 19, 2016)

Just ordered mine.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I wonder if i could spray it on my fingers and massage my scalp with it to avoid getting too much in my hair?
> i'm wanting to try this product so bad
> 
> *i just don't like that it contains parabens*.



Thats the part I hate too. I dont think it would revert it too much if you have another plan to use it, but spraying it on wont work.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2016)

Washed last night. My scalp was a little tender, not terrible, but I had to massage while washing instead of scrubbing. I might scale back to once a day, but still good so far.


----------



## stacy (Aug 19, 2016)

So far, I have not found it in the bss in my area. I will keep hunting over the weekend. If I can't find it, I will order online like most everyone else. I do hope no one has a bad reaction, but honestly, like anything else, some people may. If you do, stop using it. Simple. They didn't stop making Jiff or Peter Pan or Skippy because some people have peanut allergies. Let's keep it real.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 20, 2016)

Just received mines in the mail, hope this works


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 20, 2016)

Wow i missed this thread! yes i remember surge but back then i was relaxed and i think i was using so many growth aids or doing one of those MLMs schemes like 12 daily. just doing wayyy too much  yes i remember people that also got burned. the closest store is a good hour away i might just order online or drive down tomorrow. 

nevermind i ordered 3 bottles.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 20, 2016)

So far my scalp is just tender. No scratching got or scrubbing. That's about it.


----------



## SheWalks (Aug 20, 2016)

Guess I'm going to hop on this bandwagon, I've been reviewing the ingredients and tbh they seem to be quite good for me (hydrolyzed keratin, hydrolyzed vegetable protein) so I'd use this on my hair length as well as my scalp. 

Anyone in Brooklyn/NYC find this on the ground?


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 21, 2016)

I should have my 3 bottles Monday. I'm excited to try this. I'll use it twice a day. If I can get an inch a month I should make my goal of hip length early next year.


----------



## Subscribe (Aug 21, 2016)

What caused the scalp burns?


----------



## MACGlossChick (Aug 21, 2016)

I tried finding this otg with no luck. I went to a few of the places they listed in NJ (Teaneck and Paterson), but no one had it, although some places did have old surge products. 

Is everyone just buying the spray, or did anyone get the shampoo or cream? I'm going to buy 2 bottles of the spray and 1 jar of the cream and give 1 spray to my sister.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 21, 2016)

I need to come over to this side of the board again! I used Surge 14 back in the day and I loved it!! I still have an old bottle as well.... I've been scared to use it because it's old.  I bought it in like 2007.  Glad to hear it's back.

ETA  I lied.  I don't need to start coming over to this side of the board.  Yall have me buying all this stuff!  I just ordered 3 bottles.


----------



## SheWalks (Aug 21, 2016)

Found it on the ground and bought two bottles. I'm going to find an applicator top for 1 of the bottles.. Spraying my scalp seems weird. Glad to find a growth aid with no nasty scent. I'm planning on using it on a small patch of hair in the back for a week to make sure no burning happens.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 21, 2016)

kodochax said:


> Guess I'm going to hop on this bandwagon, I've been reviewing the ingredients and tbh they seem to be quite good for me (hydrolyzed keratin, hydrolyzed vegetable protein) so I'd use this on my hair length as well as my scalp.
> 
> Anyone in Brooklyn/NYC find this on the ground?



No.

I had to order from House of Beauty. I went looking, but no success. Bronx and Harlem. By the time I ordered online, most websites were OOS so I ordered from the above. They are based in Philly, so my stuff was priority for 2 days but it came in 1 day.

Eta: where did you find


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 21, 2016)

My scalp still feels a little tender, but I scaled back to 1x a day and it's less tender.


----------



## SheWalks (Aug 21, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> No.
> 
> I had to order from House of Beauty. I went looking, but no success. Bronx and Harlem. By the time I ordered online, most websites were OOS so I ordered from the above. They are based in Philly, so my stuff was priority for 2 days but it came in 1 day.
> 
> Eta: where did you find


Feel beauty supply in downtown brooklyn has a bunch of bottles. So does the beauty35 a couple blocks down.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 21, 2016)

Less hair going down the drain


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 21, 2016)

This is my starting pic


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 21, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Thats the part I hate too. I dont think it would revert it too much if you have another plan to use it, but spraying it on wont work.


yeah i could try just massaging it in. i could even use a blow dryer after just in case 
but the parabens put me off more than the reversion risk.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 21, 2016)

oh i see theres a cream version. interesting...

anyone have an ingredient list for the cream?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 21, 2016)

I only used this on my frontal hairline this morning. I'm currently wearing my hair in a bun until tomorrow.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 22, 2016)

I put some on my eyebrows last night & this morning with a q-tip. I wonder will it fill my brows in


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 22, 2016)

This is August 18th. I started using the Netwurks August 20th. I'll post an update September 10th.


 This piece of hair broke off for some reason in the front of my hairline. I dont know if I was too rough or if that area was getting too much manipulation.  The rest of the length is collar bone in the front for my bangs.


----------



## Honi (Aug 22, 2016)

Funny.  I still have the old bottle in my cabinet.  Stores couldn't keep stock it was so hot.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 22, 2016)

Got my bottles today. I plan on using it twice a day and massaging it in. I don't like the bottle so I'll definitely be transferring it to something else. I need to take a starting pic sometime today or tomorrow so I can keep track of my growth.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 23, 2016)

I think I'm gonna order the cream version soon and just massage it into my scalp...concentrating on areas I'm trying to grow out faster. I started using MN because of this thread lol. Idk if its making a difference but its super easy to use and doesn't make my hair look greasy.

I suffered some breakage in front ( along with trimming) thats giving my front ends on the left side a bit of a jagged look which I HATE . It falls funny to me. That hair also falls funny because its only about 12 inches  and the rest of my hair is far longer. So it just looks wrong  as if  I cut bad layers.
I'm desperately trying to grow that hair out. Both sides in fromt are too short but the left looks much worse.

all this is why i am NEVER relaxing my hair again. I've had far worse breakage from relaxers too . Ive been lucky this time.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 23, 2016)

@shawnyblazes are u still liking the Yerba de la Negrita ?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 23, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> @shawnyblazes are u still liking the Yerba de la Negrita ?



Yes, Im on the bottle you sent me. As soon as its half way done, I will be ordering another bottle @ShredsofDignity


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 23, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> @shawnyblazes are u still liking the Yerba de la Negrita ?


What does that do?


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 23, 2016)

scarcity21 said:


> What does that do?


Never mind. Got it


----------



## GrenadianGal (Aug 23, 2016)

Great, now I have to get some Surge reinvented..lol


----------



## MACGlossChick (Aug 23, 2016)

I got my package today. Apparently the cream can be used as either a conditioner or applied to the scalp.

Ingredients: purified water, dimethicone, stearamidopropyl dimethylamine, propylene glycol, glycerin, peppermint oil, muccopolysaccharides, hydrolyzed keratin protein, hydrolyzed vegetable protein, polyquaternium 7, biotin, fragrance, methylparaben, aloe vera gel, lactic acid, propylparaben, edta.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 23, 2016)

I've decided to skip this for three reasons. One the burn/scalp damage risk and the fact that the company seems fly by night, two the parabens, and three I'm trying to be more frugal lol.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 24, 2016)

I haven't been able to use this twice a day like I would like to but I have been baggying at night when I use it. Right now I'm using Wild Growth Oil with it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 24, 2016)

I spray at night before I moisturize and then spray in the morning again.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 24, 2016)

Me too. Although I've skipped a few nights


----------



## TrueBeliever (Aug 24, 2016)

I've been using the spray for about a week and a half....I can't tell it it's working yet.

Maybe 21 days like the bottle says?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 24, 2016)

How much are you guys spraying? I think I may be a little overzealous with my spraying, it's only been a week and I'm down about half a bottle.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have softer roots. I will say that much. Haven't noticed growth yet.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 24, 2016)

Why can't I give up the idea of this 
Im still wanting to try it lol
someone stop me lol


ShredsofDignity said:


> I've decided to skip this for three reasons. One the burn/scalp damage risk and the fact that the company seems fly by night, two the parabens, and three I'm trying to be more frugal lol.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 24, 2016)

I think I'm just going to order


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 24, 2016)

Did anyone suffer hair loss from this stuff? I just need to know that before I order. I know some have had irritation (my scalp is made off steel, even lye relaxers barely bother me) but has anyone had hair loss?


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 24, 2016)

Two weeks. No scalp issues.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 24, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> Did anyone suffer hair loss from this stuff? I just need to know that before I order. I know some have had irritation (my scalp is made off steel, even lye relaxers barely bother me) but has anyone had hair loss?


Order it and do patch test.  My scalp is ultra sensitive, no issues yet two days in.  You're only going to know for sure, if you try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I spray at night before I moisturize and then spray in the morning again.*



@shawnyblazes
This!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 24, 2016)

I bought 2 bottles of this stuff, dont know if im already discouraged because im not reading any GREAT reviews but......i just used it 5mins ago i think i'll empty the sprayvin a dropper bottle i find it easier this way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2016)

@PureSilver
I don't think anyone has used it long enough to post any GREAT reviews yet.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 24, 2016)

Mine are here. Im bunning right now and when im able to start wigging it up again, hope to get a good amount of growth. Might get some phony ponies and phony buns and wear a baggy underneath. Do it old school. My hair grew fastest that way.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 24, 2016)

Missed my morning spritz but I spritzed a few minutes ago then added my prepoo (tomorrow is wash day). This is day 3 and I haven't had any issues and hopefully I won't have any.


----------



## acapnleo (Aug 25, 2016)

Got my order today too!!!


----------



## stacy (Aug 25, 2016)

My two bottles arrived today!!! I ordered from Locobeauty.i

ETA: I took down my Crazy Eyes braids, parted my hair, sprayed on my scalp then the length of my hair, sprayed my hair with Sauve Natural Infusion oil spray, then made two ponytails. My goal is to spray at least once a day before bed.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 27, 2016)

Scalp is still a bit tender way less hair going down the drain. Scaled back to 1x a day after the first week.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 27, 2016)

Was doing way too much this morning and forgot to use this before I left the house. I haven't had any issues with applying it twice a day.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 27, 2016)

I've only been using for 2 weeks but my hair has gone from just below the top of my bra to the complete bottom. 

Eta: same bra


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 27, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I've only been using for 2 weeks but my hair has gone from just below the top of my bra to the complete bottom


That's some good growth for 2 weeks! I hope I have results like these. I should probably snap a picture or 2 for comparison


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

I said , let me go stretch this hair since @Saludable84  showing out.  


Take notice of where my eyebrows and hair are in each picture.  I started a week ago.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 27, 2016)

@shawnyblazes your at a week right? I still see a difference.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 27, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I said , let me go stretch this hair since @Saludable84  showing out.
> 
> 
> Take notice of where my eyebrows and hair are in each picture.  I started a week ago.


in a week??! 
are u sure thats the same exact piece of hair ?
you're making me want to order


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> in a week??!
> are u sure thats the same exact piece of hair ?
> you're making me want to order




It's the only short piece of hair in the front .  Yup, same piece.  For some reason that spot broke off.  @ShredsofDignity


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> @shawnyblazes your at a week right? I still see a difference.



It's a big difference.  A week ago it was level with my eyebrows.  Now it's on the inside of my nose, at the start of the bridge @Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 27, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I said , let me go stretch this hair since @Saludable84  showing out.
> 
> 
> Take notice of where my eyebrows and hair are in each picture.  I started a week ago.



No!!!! I was taking a picture for something else thinking "aint no growth here...." And when it went down that far I jumped up faster than hearing the Mac and cheese is ready. I'm actually impressed. I just might order three more bottles and see how this plays out the rest of the year.

Using 2x a day, it would literally last me 21 days, but using it 1x a day maybe a little more. I might just get a few more next week.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

@ShredsofDignity


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 27, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> It's a big difference.  A week ago it was level with my eyebrows.  Now it's on the inside of my nose, at the start of the bridge @Saludable84



Work!!!!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm mad I didn't take a starting pic with my lazy behind. I do have one pic of wet hair from July. I'll I use that then I'll get my act together when I start my second bottle.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 27, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> *I'm* *mad* *I* *didn't* *take* *a* *starting* *pic* with my lazy behind. I do have one pic of wet hair from July. I'll I use that then I'll get my act together when I start my second bottle.


Me too!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 27, 2016)

@shawnyblazes  i ordered the cream because of your pic 
i figured the cream was better for me as i wear my hair straight.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 27, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> @ShredsofDignity


how often are you using it? and do you wash it out daily?


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 28, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PureSilver
> I don't think anyone has used it long enough to post any GREAT reviews yet.



I read a fee positive reviews on another hair board. One member said she got a full inch in 1 month. Im not consistent with my usage and maybe i should be but right now im using a couple things and i dont want to add another product. Truth is i consider myself a slow grower and this month ive already gained great growth with what i am now using. Next month ill see becaue i reallt need need those inches.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> how often are you using it? and do you wash it out daily?



At night before bed and in the morning.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 28, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> At night before bed and in the morning.


what about washing it out? do you think thats important? does it build up?
I'm thinking the cream would more than the spray but I wash often anyway so its not a big issue but i can't very well wash daily.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> what about washing it out? do you think thats important? does it build up?
> I'm thinking the cream would more than the spray but I wash often anyway so its not a big issue but i can't very well wash daily.



I wash weekly.  I don't see the need for it needing to be rinsed out other than if my scalp let me know it needed it sooner.  @ShredsofDignity


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 28, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I wash weekly.  I don't see the need for it needing to be rinsed out other than if my scalp let me know it needed it sooner.  @ShredsofDignity


good to know, i wash once or twice weekly. i hope i get some growth from this .
i'm in awe at your growth in a week, how is that even possible lol!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> good to know, i wash once or twice weekly. i hope i get some growth from this .
> i'm in awe at your growth in a week, how is that even possible lol!


Right? It is interesting.  I'm very interested in next Saturday to see if it increased even a tiny bit more.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 28, 2016)

This is going to be my third week. Next Sunday I will try to get a better picture. I doubt there will be a big difference from this week, but I could see this product giving me roughly an inch a month. That's not bad.

I don't see myself using it after I'm able to reach a goal (I don't wanna be greedy ), but it really isn't a bad product on the hair alone or just as a scalp refresher either.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 28, 2016)

So far I've gained an 1/2" in 2 weeks, on my way to an inch this month.  If this continues to work I won't need extensions for my wedding next August.

Edited: I've only using it for 10 days not 2 weeks like I orginally thought, just checked the calendar.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 28, 2016)

If anyone get a stall in their growth later, take a break for a couple of weeks or more.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 28, 2016)

I trimmed my hair to 10 (from 12" of struggle ends) exactly before I started using this. Now I have about 10.5 in spots. I've been using it since August 11th. That's only two weeks. I'm going to reserve complete judgement if/when my hair reaches 11. If I can get back to 12 by or before December, I know I can attribute it to this.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 28, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> If anyone get a stall in their growth later, take a break for a couple of weeks or more.



Thanks I'll make sure I keep that in mind


----------



## BklynHeart (Aug 28, 2016)

I just bought the spray for now and cream for winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> *I read a few positive reviews on another hair board. One member said she got a full inch in 1 month*. Im not consistent with my usage and maybe i should be *but right now im using a couple things and i dont want to add another product. Truth is i consider myself a slow grower and this month ive already gained great growth with what i am now using*. Next month ill see becaue i reallt need need those inches.



@PureSilver 
What else are you using?......

A few members here have now posted amazing results in a short amount of time.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 28, 2016)

WGHO is my staple. I also use a hair revitalizer that i added to my minoxidil which i use daily. Also i use Kuz growth factor treatment daily as well. Its a GREAT product. I got it at a bargain price but i find it quite pricey in other bss. @IDareT'sHair

Eta: i do pop a decent amount of supplements as well.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 28, 2016)

I knew I shoulda got 6 of these. Which one of y'all went and cleaned out Locobeauty?!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 29, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I knew I shoulda got 6 of these. Which one of y'all went and cleaned out Locobeauty?!



That's why I ordered from house of beauty. The other sites were sold out from the weekend and they were the only vendor that had when I ordered that week. HOB had no reviews (like, customers who've ordered without issue there) so I was scared, but they take PayPal so I felt safe.


----------



## stacy (Aug 29, 2016)

I feel some fuzzy new growth popping. I started just last Thursday, four days ago. I'm a believer. Surge is back! 
Just ordered two more bottles from House of Beauty World. Locobeauty is cheaper, though.


----------



## acapnleo (Aug 29, 2016)

Are y'all using this all over your scalp and hair?? 

This twice a day action is a task,  but I love how soft and detangled my hair is.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 29, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> That's why I ordered from house of beauty. The other sites were sold out from the weekend and they were the only vendor that had when I ordered that week. HOB had no reviews (like, customers who've ordered without issue there) so I was scared, but they take PayPal so I felt safe.



I order mines from them, they ship pretty quickly, I usually have my package in 2 days (I chose standard shipping because I'm cheap), I haven't had any problems so I can't really comment on their customer service or anything.



edited because I clearly can't spell lol


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 29, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> Are y'all using this all over your scalp and hair??
> 
> This twice a day action is a task,  but I love how soft and detangled my hair is.



I use it just on my scalp but some people use it as a leave in all over.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 30, 2016)

Yall making me wanna get some, damn product pushas!


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 30, 2016)

Surge used to work well on my hair . 
I also found Claudie's hair elixir very effective for hair growth


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> Are y'all using this all over your scalp and hair??
> 
> This twice a day action is a task,  but I love how soft and detangled my hair is.



I try to only get my scalp.  I'm scared of protein overload.  My hair is starting to feel a little hard. I missed my weekly wash on Saturday. Hopefully this Saturday I can get to my hair as soon as possible,


----------



## LJBFly (Aug 30, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> That's why I ordered from house of beauty. The other sites were sold out from the weekend and they were the only vendor that had when I ordered that week. HOB had no reviews (like, customers who've ordered without issue there) so I was scared, but they take PayPal so I felt safe.



I also ordered from them and had no problems. I think I am going to order some more bottles before they stop[ making it or jack up the price.


----------



## stacy (Aug 30, 2016)

I try to spray just my scalp, but it gets on the hair. I will try to apply a moisturizer to the hair strands/braids. Locobeauty will have it back in stock on Friday.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 30, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm mad I didn't take a starting pic with my lazy behind. I do have one pic of wet hair from July. I'll I use that then I'll get my act together when I start my second bottle.


Me eitherI'm taking a pic as soon as I get home today for future reference!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2016)

I've been ordering x3 from HOB.  It seems cheaper if you get x3 with the 15% discount SALE15


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 30, 2016)

Ordered 4 more bottles. The pj brigade is about to break from their no buy and I don't trust them not to clean HOB out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> *Ordered 4 more bottles. The pj brigade is about to break from their no buy and I don't trust them not to clean HOB out*



@KinksAndInk
Ooooooo NO YOU DIDN'T!

Talmbout some durn PJ Brigade......


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 30, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Ooooooo NO YOU DIDN'T!
> 
> Talmbout some durn PJ Brigade......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2016)

@KinksAndInk
You said we 'bout to Break like we been ......


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 30, 2016)

LJBFly said:


> I also ordered from them and had no problems. I think I am going to order some more bottles before they stop[ making it or jack up the price.



I am going to do the 3 bottle deal. The shipping is cheap too. But I'm only 2 states away


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 30, 2016)

@KinksAndInk @IDareT'sHair 

I'm 

Weak!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 30, 2016)

@Saludable84 I don't know why @IDareT'sHair acting like I don't know how y'all get down. I saw some of the hauls after that last no but break. I love y'all but I don't trust y'all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I don't know why acting like I don't know how y'all get down. I saw some of the hauls after that last no but break.* I love y'all but I don't trust y'all.*


@KinksAndInk @Saludable84
She ackin' like we some product Gangstas & Thugs.

But I guess we have been known to completely wipe out a Stock or two.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 30, 2016)

Y'all got me weak! I  PJ-ism.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 30, 2016)

^^^That's why I got my 4 bottles early on when yall cleaned out the first vendor.  So I'm good for now. When I get down to one, I'll order more. Need to see how this mess works first.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 30, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair you just proved my point lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> *^^^That's why I got my 4 bottles early on when yall cleaned out the first vendor.*  So I'm good for now. When I get down to one, I'll order more. Need to see how this mess works first.



@Froreal3
"Won't WE Do It"?Yaassss WE Will.

You know WE don't mess around.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Aug 31, 2016)

ordered 3 bottle and the cream..


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk @Saludable84
> *She ackin' like we some product Gangstas & Thugs.*
> 
> *But I guess we have been known to completely wipe out a Stock or two.*





And open up some gates. We didn't come here to play!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 31, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^That's why I got my 4 bottles early on when yall cleaned out the first vendor.  So I'm good for now. When I get down to one, I'll order more. Need to see how this mess works first.



I went to two sites and Ama.zon and they were OOS. That's how I stumbled on to HOB. Based on the fact that ppl still ordering from HOB and Loco, the others still probably haven't recuperated.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I went to two sites and Ama.zon and they were OOS. That's how I stumbled on to HOB. Based on the fact that ppl still ordering from HOB and Loco, the others still probably haven't recuperated.



Yeah. I saw that Loco was OOS today. I want to try the creme too now. HOBW has all of the stuff in stock, including a curl cream, the regular cream, and a shampoo.

What do yall think about using this under a weave? I wonder how I would work that....hmmm

ETA: Just ordered the Coconut Curl pudding and the Cream. Can't hurt to try.  I have enough of the spray already.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Yeah. I saw that Loco was OOS today. I want to try the creme too now. HOBW has all of the stuff in stock, including a curl cream, the regular cream, and a shampoo.
> 
> What do yall think about using this under a weave? I wonder how I would work that....hmmm
> 
> ETA: Just ordered the Coconut Curl pudding and the Cream. Can't hurt to try.  I have enough of the spray already.



I order all the products as well.  Im interested to see how the pudding will work!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 31, 2016)

So I ordered the cream but received  a bottle of the spray :/
I called the company and was requested to take a pic. I hope they're not going to ask me to mail it back even though PayPal has return shipping refunds. Still annoying.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> So I ordered the cream but received  a bottle of the spray :/
> I called the company and was requested to take a pic. I hope they're not going to ask me to mail it back even though PayPal has return shipping refunds. Still annoying.


Boo. What company?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 31, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Boo. What company?


House of Beauty World


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 31, 2016)

I could make do with the spray I'm sure by spraying it on my fingers and massaging my scalp. That wouldn't cause any significant reversion I don't think. But I ordered the cream and they made an error. They need to ship me the cream and let me keep the spray thank you very much


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 31, 2016)

I just tried the spray by spritzing my fingers and massaging my scalp.  It smells nice kind of like cotton candy. I'm now thinking this may be better for me than the cream. The cream would likely cause a greasy buildup after a few uses or at least cause more dirtiness than the liquid so....
Idk what to do now.
I don't see why I can't just use the spray as I would a cream... just massage it in.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I just tried the spray by spritzing my fingers and massaging my scalp.  It smells nice kind of like cotton candy. I'm now thinking this may be better for me than the cream. The cream would likely cause a greasy buildup after a few uses or at least cause more dirtiness than the liquid so....
> Idk what to do now.
> I don't see why I can't just use the spray as I would a cream... just massage it in.



Have you tried maybe mixing with an oil so that it would apply better? Well, not cause reversion.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 31, 2016)

My bra and waist length is roughly 4". Well, at least that's what I'm measuring. We will see, we will goal, we will see.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 31, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Have you tried maybe mixing with an oil so that it would apply better? Well, not cause reversion.


I actually just thought of that too... I could mix and apply with a light oil. what's a very light non pore clogging oil?
the cream version has silicone in it which i don't like the idea of rubbing onto my scalp.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I actually just thought of that too... I could mix and apply with a light oil. what's a very light non pore clogging oil?
> the cream version has silicone in it which i don't like the idea of rubbing onto my scalp.



Avocado and sunflower are always my go to light oils. You wouldn't need a lot and [for me] they wash very easy.


----------



## acapnleo (Aug 31, 2016)

The spray causes major reversion for me... Even just focusing on my roots,  so I have gotten all sloppy with it 

I decided to just not straighten my hair for now,  especially with this twice a day mess!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 31, 2016)

I've decided  that I want the cream . The spray is a bit sticky and I don't like that. 
They'd better send me my cream . I'll report back on how they resolve this.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 31, 2016)

I've been using the spray twice daily for the past two weeks and I'm really digging it! I didn't take before pics but my twist look longer.  I've been sealing the spray with this oil I bought from house of beauty and the combo is a winner for me!


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 31, 2016)

If I don't get any growth the spray is still a keeper for me. My hair feels like a cloud and it's super easy to detangle.


----------



## sikora (Sep 1, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I could make do with the spray I'm sure by spraying it on my fingers and massaging my scalp. That wouldn't cause any significant reversion I don't think. But I ordered the cream and they made an error. They need to ship me the cream and let me keep the spray thank you very much



Please call your credit card company and open a purchase protection claim. You will be refunded and get to keep the product.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 1, 2016)

I've been slipping on the twice daily only since this week.  Saturday , will make two weeks since I washed.  Thats actually not too bad but I prefer to wash weekly.  I will make it a priority this Saturday to wash my hair so I can get back on the twice daily.  I like the spray.  I just have to make sure I dont itch my scalp and then spray because it will  upset my scalp then.


I cant wait for my items to ship. It would be nice to wash with the shampoo weekly.  I'm trying to get at least 3 inches before the end of the year.

Just check my tracking. It will be delivered today!! * skips in a circle *


----------



## junipertree (Sep 1, 2016)

I stopped by a BSS near my mom's house in NY and just randomly asked the guy if they sold this and sure enough.....I seriously considered buying their entire shelf but I didn't want to be greedy (and I want to try it out first) so I just bought one. I may go out later and get another.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 1, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I've decided  that I want the cream . The spray is a bit sticky and I don't like that.
> They'd better send me my cream . I'll report back on how they resolve this.


HOB has shipped me out the cream with no request to send back the spray .
I have a tracking #.


----------



## junipertree (Sep 1, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I've decided  that I want the cream . The spray is a bit sticky and I don't like that.
> They'd better send me my cream . I'll report back on how they resolve this.



See I'm worried about it being sticky. I don't like that either.


----------



## mostamaziing (Sep 1, 2016)

I got my tracking number today so my three bottles are on its way!  I'm praying it'll help my crown area catch up to my nape area


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 1, 2016)

junipertree said:


> See I'm worried about it being sticky. I don't like that either.


It's only slightly sticky, nothing terrible. I'm thinking now I'll just use the spray before I wash my hair I mean when washing is imminent lol.
To avoid stickiness though I would recommend mixing with an oil or just spraying on your hands and massing over your scalp which can be a bit tricky since hair gets in the way lol.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 1, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> I got my tracking number today so my three bottles are on its way!  I'm praying it'll help my crown area catch up to my nape area


I'm trying to get my front areas ( where I suffered some nasty breakage) to catch up with the rest of the sides. I'm hopeful .
I don't even feel the need to use it all over my head.
I just want the front to be around 16 inches by the end of the year. Its about 13 inches now which doesn't sound that short but it's nasty and  jagged looking and hangs awkwardly 
I'd be so delighted to have major growth


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 1, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> *I just tried the spray by spritzing my fingers and massaging my scalp. * It smells nice kind of like cotton candy. I'm now thinking this may be better for me than the cream. The cream would likely cause a greasy buildup after a few uses or at least cause more dirtiness than the liquid so....
> Idk what to do now.
> I don't see why I can't just use the spray as I would a cream... just massage it in.


This is what I plan on doing... I just ordered 3 bottles


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 1, 2016)

I can see someone going through the hair cream quickly.  There's a barely there smell.  The consistency doesn't move in the jar but it is creamy after you take some out.


What's surprising is there are no parabens in  the coconut custard. It smells just like coconuts. Very thin consistency.  I put a little on my bang to twist for bed.  

So far no burning.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 1, 2016)

Just used the spray. It doesn't seem to cause any major reversion for me thankfully but I'm sure if applied a lot it would. One tip I can recommend is again to spray on hands and massage in and then put on a scarf or headband to prevent reversion.
The scarf will work just like if you were exercising with a tight scarf on...

Another reason to spritz hands first is the spray  gets on the face when you spray it and parabens on the skin under UV light can cause oxidative damage ( which leads to aging). So make sure you wash your face if you use it that way. I wash my hands after I use it.

Oh and no burning but I am not a good gauge as I have a scalp made of iron. Even lye relaxers  after scratching barely  bother me lol.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm thinking maybe i should one  more of the cream and spray because I can foresee this being SOLD OUT everywhere in like two more days LOL

if i decide ( I'm terribly fickle lol) I don't want them i'm sure I can sell them right on here .


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 1, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I can see someone going through the hair cream quickly.  There's a barely there smell.  The consistency doesn't move in the jar but it is creamy after you take some out.
> 
> 
> What's surprising is there are no parabens in  the coconut custard. It smells just like coconuts. Very thin consistency.  I put a little on my bang to twist for bed.
> ...


what is the coconut custard?? is it for hair or scalp too?


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 1, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I'm thinking maybe i should one  more of the cream and spray because I can foresee this being SOLD OUT everywhere in like two more days LOL
> 
> if i decide ( I'm terribly fickle lol) I don't want them i'm sure I can sell them right on here .



or send one my way lol


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 1, 2016)

sharifeh said:


> or send one my way lol


yes,  I will if i change my mind . for now i want to see if this can give me some growth.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 2, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> what is the coconut custard?? is it for hair or scalp too?


 It seems to be a styler.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 2, 2016)

anymore growth stories I love seeing results


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 2, 2016)

Did my first official spray yesterday. I have 2 bottles and thinking of getting 3 more. Let's see what December 31 brings me.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 2, 2016)

Don't forget to take a starting pic @PureSilver


----------



## LaNecia (Sep 2, 2016)

Funny, this product crossed my mind a few days ago as well and I haven't been on the forum. It's been quite a minute, loved Surge way back when...interesting find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 2, 2016)

I think I will take a week break after tomorrow and do that every 3 weeks


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 2, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I think I will take a week break after tomorrow and do that every 3 weeks


I was thinking the same thing the other day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 2, 2016)

I was keeping track of this section  of hair prior to starting the Xcel 21. I think the July 25 shows my broken piece of hair right at the eyebrow line. I really hope by end of the year that piece is at least to the bottom of my nose.


----------



## SoforReal (Sep 2, 2016)

OMG! Loved this stuff! I still have my old bottle of the Original Surge. It only has maybe 2 ounces in it though.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 2, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Don't forget to take a starting pic @PureSilver


I'm bad for that. I'm in corn rows but I will take a pic right after posting this. These cornrows are already 1 week + old.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 2, 2016)

Took my starting pics. I have really fuzzy hair so I don't even know how long these cornrows will last before I start looking like I have unkempt locks.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 2, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I was keeping track of this section  of hair prior to starting the Xcel 21. I think the July 25 shows my broken piece of hair right at the eyebrow line. I really hope by end of the near that piece is at least to the bottom of my nose.


Yessss girl I see that progress. I just discovered too how much moisture this spray gives my hair. Lawd can I get 8 inches by April 2017. That would be a BChopper, transitioner, slower grower, long hair grower and product junkie like me a dream come true.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 2, 2016)

So I think that this works on brows as well. Got my brows waxed today and the lady that does them said my right one looks like it's thickening up and it "acted right". I've been going to her since I was 16 (I refuse to tell y'all how many years that is lol) and she complains about my right brow every single time. It's really a problem child. I'll report back in a few weeks when I'm more consistent with it.

And although I didn't take pics, I see a difference in length in my hair based on body landmarks. I'm almost 2 weeks in. Hoping this will give me an inch a month. I'll definitely hit hip length by  April if it does.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 2, 2016)

I think I will just use the Surge stuff once per day. The instructions say twice a day but also expect daily washing away of the product but since I only wash once or twice a week I don't want to use it as much.
Once a day seems like enough.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 2, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I was keeping track of this section  of hair prior to starting the Xcel 21. I think the July 25 shows my broken piece of hair right at the eyebrow line. I really hope by end of the near that piece is at least to the bottom of my nose.


at the rate its going it might be chin length by the end of the year


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 2, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> It seems to be a styler.


Will you post a pic of the ingredients for the custard/styler when you're not busy?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 2, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Will you post a pic of the ingredients for the custard/styler when you're not busy?


I'll post it as soon as I can.  @MileHighDiva


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 2, 2016)

Grabbed 3 more bottles, the pudding and cream .  I'll prob only spritz 1x day, may 2x on the weekends.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 2, 2016)

i changed my mind about the scent... it's not like cotton candy... it's almost like a delicious sweet oatmeal kind of smell  it's an edible kind of scent.
what do u guys think it smells like?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 2, 2016)

Okay.  Let me know of this is clear @MileHighDiva


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 2, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Okay.  Let me know of this is clear @MileHighDiva


I can see it, thx!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 2, 2016)

Just used the shampoo. This will be a once a month thing. I used a dime size amount.  Loads of bubbles.  Very cleansing.  I prepoo'd prior because i had a feeling I would need to.   After rinsing my hair felt clean and slightly moisturized. 

I don't like the smell though.  Smells medicine like.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ingredients for the Coconut Custard and Cream.
ETA: I don't see any muccopolysaccharides in the Coconut Custard.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 3, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Ingredients for the Coconut Custard and Cream.
> ETA: I don't see any muccopolysaccharides in the Coconut Custard.
> 
> View attachment 372651 View attachment 372653


Maybe they're in the aloe vera. That is the natural source, after all. *trying, lol*


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 3, 2016)

@ShredsofDignity, I don't know if you still need the info, but for future reference, jojoba oil is supposed to be the oil that most closely replicates sebum (so it should be ok for the scalp). Nothing too heavy since that clogs pores.


----------



## ilong (Sep 3, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I'm waiting on a new wig to come in the mail & then I will cornrow my hair & take a starting pic.
> 
> I sprayed some in the front of my hair & there was no burning or irritation.


@VinDieselsWifey - where did you order your wig from?


----------



## ilong (Sep 3, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> This is my starting pic
> 
> View attachment 371103


@VinDieselsWifey - your scalp and hair look so clean and healthy.   And your hair is really thick.   When your "new hair" grows in from the hair transplant - you are going to be a sure enough "hair slanging diva".


----------



## ilong (Sep 3, 2016)

Anyone in Ohio - Star Beauty Supply 3024 Monroe, Toledo, Ohio has spray.


----------



## stacy (Sep 3, 2016)

Ok. So, it looks like 1 bottle will last me about 2 weeks. A year long committment means I need 24 bottles (I've got 3 new bottles in my cabinet now).  Anyone else think you might be in it for the long haul?

How are you guys wearing your hair while using Excel 21? I am wearing individual braids. I just move the braids around and spray my scalp. I wear a wig to work and wear a satin bonnet at home and a knit cap everywhere else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2016)

@stacy
One bottle lastest me about roughly x3 weeks.  I am wearing twists under a wig. 

So, I spritz my scalp in between the twists.

Several of us have made a commitment to try it until 12/31 and reassess.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm trying tho stretch my usage,  so I just spray in different sections that I for sure need attention, then spread around with massaging. 

It's sloppier than how i first started, but it takes less sprays and time. 

Wash n go for me for now.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Sep 3, 2016)

ilong said:


> @VinDieselsWifey - where did you order your wig from?



I ordered from Sam's beauty. I got the Outre Natural Yaki 18" lace front wig.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 3, 2016)

Here's my starting pics. They are back right side, back left side, and front edges. Like @IDareT'sHair said, I will continue using until around December. Then reassess. I think I will take a week off after every three weeks as well, so my hair doesn't get too used to it.


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ordered mine from House of Beauty on 8/31/16 rec'd today 9/3/16.
I wish all vendors shipped this quick.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 3, 2016)

I got my other 4 bottles today. If I do the 3weeks on, 1 week off, I will have 7 months of use which will take me to late March maybe early April (I'm too lazy to actually count). I think I'll use my 1 week off for the inversion method.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 4, 2016)

My cream came yesterday from HOB. It's heavier than I'd like but I guess I'll just use a small amount. It doesn't smell as nice as the spritz.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 4, 2016)

can't get the entire study but this tidbit is encouraging and an old study not backed by a hair product company it seems... those studies backed by cosmetic companies ( and sometimes you have no idea that they are) make me suspicious.
this is about injection of mucopolysaccharides but perhaps topically can have similar effects.

*Article* in Proceedings of The Society for Experimental Biology and Medicine 108(1):59-63 · November 1961 with 127 Reads
DOI: 10.3181/00379727-108-26844 · Source: PubMed





*Abstract*
_Repeated intradermal injection of MPS initiated a hair growth cycle in the pigmented rabbit. Hep. S. was the most active in the reaction, followed by ChS-B. A single injection of MPS applied as the insoluble protamine complexes also stimulated hair growth, again with Hep. S. the most active. These experiments suggest an essential role of a sulfated MPS in the normal hair growth cycle, as suggested previously from the correlation of metachromasia and hair growth._


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 4, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> My cream came yesterday from HOB. It's heavier than I'd like but I guess I'll just use a small amount. It *doesn't* *smell* *as* *nice* *as* *the* *spritz*.


What does it smell like?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 4, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> What does it smell like?


let me go smell it and see. it doesn't smell like the spritz i know.

it has a hair cream smell if that makes sense lol. not bad not good. just smells like some hair cream  it isn't sweet like the spritz...


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 4, 2016)

i washed and did my hair last night and wetting a fresh flat iron job today hurt my feelings. i don't even spray all over, just the front where I'm trying to catch up. I'm gonna have to switch over to the cream.


Has anyone ever used  Surge in conjunction with MN?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 4, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> I'm trying tho stretch my usage,  so I just spray in different sections that I for sure need attention, then spread around with massaging.
> 
> It's sloppier than how i first started, but it takes less sprays and time.
> 
> Wash n go for me for now.


This is what I do. and i only use it on areas I'm raring to grow out lol. So my bottle should last 6 months at the rate I'm going. Plus I have the cream.
I don't think any product should be applied heavily to the scalp unless washing is imminent.


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 5, 2016)

N00b here...
This product seems promising and it's even better that you don't have to spend $30 per bottle. I got me 2 bottles over the weekend. Lord willing, I can get crazy growth using this stuff on top of my other growth aids!

Keep posting those results girls!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 5, 2016)

My one week break started last night. Wanted to add that after my protein yesterday and then spraying after my twist, the protein is a bit much. I'll definitely have to take this week off to incorporate my protein treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2016)

@Saludable84
Hey Scalp Killer!

Every time I think about that...I die inside.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hey Scalp Killer!
> 
> Every time I think about that...I die inside.




You laughing!!!! I'm scurred!!!! My edges even thickened up and they've had one foot out the door since DS arrived. This stuff works.... No headaches, no fetal position, no adverse reactions, no excess shedding. 

After my Megatek fiasco, it's only logical


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> *You laughing!!!! I'm scurred!!!! My edges even thickened up and they've had one foot out the door since DS arrived. This stuff works.... *



@Saludable84
You got me when you said - _"it was working too fast"_.....

Too Fast?  That's good right?

So, I'm still tryna' decide if I will do x3 weeks and take a week off like Ya'll.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You got me when you said - _"it was working too fast"_.....
> 
> Too Fast?  That's good right?
> ...



I got an inch in a month roughly. It worked faster than I though it would. I cut off some scraggly ends but it didn't make a difference in length because it was only in the front, not the back. My bottle is almost done too. Had I used it 2x a day it would have lasted exactly 3 weeks. 

Since it's a tool I will repurchase when I'm done or on a break from the second bottle. I will also post my starting growth for the next 3 weeks next week when I start again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> *I got an inch in a month roughly. It worked faster than I though it would.* I cut off some scraggly ends but it didn't make a difference in length because it was only in the front, not the back. My bottle is almost done too. *Had I used it 2x a day it would have lasted exactly 3 weeks.*



@Saludable84 
*Cackles at it working faster than you thought*

Agreed about the x3 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2016)

Curious @ms.blue  Have you tried to use it again?

Hope your scalp is feeling better.

I'm 'thankful' that I haven't had any reaction(s) from this product.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 5, 2016)

I sprayed my scalp 2x today. I'm greedy. I'll be picking up 3 more bottles of this stuff tomorrow. Ok so I did the Math; with 17 weeks left in the year I should and if I am getting 1" every 3 weeks im hoping to get 5 inches by Dec 31st.


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curious @ms.blue  Have you tried to use it again?
> 
> Hope your scalp is feeling better.
> 
> I'm 'thankful' that I haven't had any reaction(s) from this product.


No even though I added aloe vera juice and oils but I'm just too nervous to try.


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm sooooo glad this is a water-y liquid. I hate putting oils on my scalp, too much build up and I hate that feeling on my scalp.


----------



## mostamaziing (Sep 5, 2016)

Sooo I've been using one of these to apply the product on my scalp:






And I'm experiencing mild headaches but strong tingling sensations over my entire scalp I've been applying it twice a day, is this overload? Its very bearable but I haven't seen anyone mention any symptoms/side effects yet so I'm kinda hesitant to buy another few bottles before this sale ends on HOB..


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 5, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> Sooo I've been using one of these to apply the product on my scalp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cut back to once every 1-2 days and see what happens. It may be overstimulating for you.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 6, 2016)

mostamaziing said:


> Sooo I've been using one of these to apply the product on my scalp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may have to get one of these bottles.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 6, 2016)

Just sprayed my scalp and took some more pics because I washed and freshly cornrowed my hair yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> *No even though I added aloe vera juice and oils but I'm just too nervous to try.*



@ms.blue 
I understand.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 6, 2016)

I must not be spraying generously.  Im nowhere near half way finished my first bottle.  This is my third week of use.

Maybe because I outline my scalp and only in the areas, Im looking to focus on. Next month, I'll be in a protective braided style with easier access to my scalp. I might go thru a bottle quicker then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
I spritz all over. 

Decided to take a week off like the rest of you ladies after 21 days.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 6, 2016)

I still have not taken any pictures.  However like @shawnyblazes  I'm on week 3 and my bottle is still pretty full with spraying my scalp twice a day.  
@IDareT'sHair I'm thinking about taking a week off too after my third week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

@charmtreese
Yeah, I think the week-off is a good idea.


----------



## LJBFly (Sep 6, 2016)

Both House of Beauty and Locobeauty  have 15% discount codes.

House of Beauty-SALE15
LocoBeauty-LOCOBEAUTY15

I just ordered 3 bottle from Locobeauty for $25


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I must not be spraying generously.* *Im nowhere near half way finished my first bottle. *



@shawnyblazes
And I'm probably being "over generous" and heavy-handed as usual.  

And I switched the bottle into a different spray bottle, because I have having a hard time manipulating the bottle which has increased the flow-stream.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> And I'm probably being "over generous" and heavy-handed as usual.
> 
> And I switched the bottle into a different spray bottle, because I have having a hard time manipulating the bottle which has increased the flow-stream.



I think I'm also being cautious of using too much and messing with my scalp. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2016)

I think I feel well enough to start this up again, maybe later this evening.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 6, 2016)

charmtreese said:


> I still have not taken any pictures.  However like @shawnyblazes  I'm on week 3 and my bottle is still pretty full with spraying my scalp twice a day.
> @IDareT'sHair I'm thinking about taking a week off too after my third week.


Me either, I promise I'll take some today when I get home...how are y'all keeping track? I haven't taken hair pics since Fotki days? Lol. Phone with date stamp?
It might be my imagination but I think my hair grew a little bit also but I don't have concrete evidence since someone was procrastinating about taking hair pics


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 6, 2016)

I started using this at the 1st maybe 2nd week of August


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 6, 2016)

scarcity21 said:


> I started using this at the 1st maybe 2nd week of August



Take pictures!!!!


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 6, 2016)

I will as soon as I get home today, promise


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 6, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I must not be spraying generously.  Im nowhere near half way finished my first bottle.  This is my third week of use.
> 
> Maybe because I outline my scalp and only in the areas, Im looking to focus on. Next month, I'll be in a protective braided style with easier access to my scalp. I might go thru a bottle quicker then.


I'm like u too. I'm still on my 1st bottle and nowhere near empty...I spray all over my scalp...currently have twists in, no extensions and wear wigs to work...I also spray twice a day...what gives? 
Eta I spray to get to the scalp but not so much that it's dripping down my face


----------



## BklynHeart (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone tried the cream? I'm wondering if you are getting the same results as the spray.


----------



## Daina (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok quick question do you lose the growth if you stop using? Before taking the plunge want to make sure if I get these 4 inches they won't fall out my head once I stop using ...what say you Surge gurus?


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 6, 2016)

Daina said:


> Ok quick question do you lose the growth if you stop using? Before taking the plunge want to make sure if I get these 4 inches they won't fall out my head once I stop using ...what say you Surge gurus?


You do not lose the hair but the growth rate may return to normal.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2016)

BklynHeart said:


> Has anyone tried the cream? I'm wondering if you are getting the same results as the spray.


I think @shawnyblazes has. Maybe she can chime in because I want to know this too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 6, 2016)

BklynHeart said:


> Has anyone tried the cream? I'm wondering if you are getting the same results as the spray.


I've only used it twice.  Not long enough to determine.


----------



## BklynHeart (Sep 6, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I've only used it twice.  Not long enough to determine.



Ok, thanks @shawnyblazes.  I bought both but would love to use the cream for the winter.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 6, 2016)

Daina said:


> Ok quick question do you lose the growth if you stop using? Before taking the plunge want to make sure if I get these 4 inches they won't fall out my head once I stop using ...what say you Surge gurus?



Even with decreased usage I'm not noticing more shedding


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 6, 2016)

scarcity21 said:


> Me either, I promise I'll take some today when I get home...how are y'all keeping track? I haven't taken hair pics since Fotki days? Lol. Phone with date stamp?
> It might be my imagination but I think my hair grew a little bit also but I don't have concrete evidence since someone was procrastinating about taking hair pics


Ok yes. I got growth...how do I know although I have no pics? I remember pulling a few sections of my twists on 8/24/16 to measure with tape when I posted in the "U/V hair growth thread" (I had to go look for my posts to get the date...lol) and I was 5-6 inches all over with the exception of my problem nape area and temples which have breakage. I just pulled a few sections of my twists like I did then and measured...well I got 7-8 inches...it can't be, can it??? That's impossible, isn't it?


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 6, 2016)

I definitely can tell my twists got longer but I don't think 2inches in less than a month is even possible


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Sep 6, 2016)

The first pic is after 1 week, the 2nd after 2 weeks. The first week I only used 1x/day. The 2nd week I got a few 2x/days in. I'm gonna use it for 4 weeks straight then take a week off.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm at day 13... bottle is definitely lighter. I colored my hair yesterday and deep conditioned over night. 

Today, I sprayed my scalp and hair.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Sep 7, 2016)

I relaxed on Monday so I'm ready to see how much growth I'm going to get by month's end. I noticed a broken off patch in my crown area, so I'm really hoping to get that grown out and I'm always looking for extra help for my edges. I'm only going to use the product once a day.

I used the cream on Monday, and today I put the spray in an applicator bottle and used that. I made a complete mess with the liquid even though the opening is pretty small. I wasted almost half an ounce, so I'm either going to put it back in the spray bottle or find another applicator. So for that reason alone, I'm liking the cream more than the liquid.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 7, 2016)

Pics from 8/24...plaits


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 7, 2016)

Pics from yesterday and today
Excuse the quality. This is the best I could do
Ok more so 6.5-7in. That makes more sense I guess...my premeasurements were prob off too


----------



## stacy (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyone have increased itching? My scalp is really itchy, even after shampooing. I oiled my scalp with some KitiKiti scalp treatment to calm it.


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 7, 2016)

stacy said:


> Anyone have increased itching? My scalp is really itchy, even after shampooing. I oiled my scalp with some KitiKiti scalp treatment to calm it.



I have some itching and tingles. Nothing really bothersome though. At least that's a good sign that it's working!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 7, 2016)

stacy said:


> Anyone have increased itching? My scalp is really itchy, even after shampooing. I oiled my scalp with some KitiKiti scalp treatment to calm it.



Yes. It's not terrible though. That's another reason I reduced to 1x a day but not everyday. I also added in a wash day. It helps a bit.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 7, 2016)

Keeping up with my morning scalp sprays. I just wanna see the progress on September 30th. Lawd I can't wait.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 7, 2016)

I want to Flat iron but this spray reverts too much for that.  Maybe I'll take a week break, once I hit 21 days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2016)

I thought I would take my week break starting today (Wash Day), but I may 'wait' and start my week off next weekend.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Sep 7, 2016)

About to apply my liquid again tonight. I stopped by Sally's and got an applicator bottle with an even smaller nozzle. 

And which one of you heaux bought the last "roots only" bottle from Sally's? The salesgirl said she had sold the last one a few hours ago, and I know one of y'all bought it after seeing it in this thread.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 7, 2016)

Like I was walked into several BSS today down town queens and what do I find?? No X-Cel 21 on the shelves. I was so mad. I'm heading back to my town to sweep the shelves clean because I don't trust y'all


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyone wanna gift me a month supply of The Mane Choice Vitamins PUHLEZZZZZ


----------



## Daina (Sep 8, 2016)

Quick question for those using this with an oil...are you mixing the 2 together or simply following application with oil to the scalp?  Thanks!


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 8, 2016)

I was thinking about taking a break for a week after three weeks, but since I decided not to use it on my 2 wash days during the week I figured there is no need to do so.  The reason I decided not to use it on wash days is because I use the Eqyss products, which have muccopolysaccharides and protein in addition to aloe vera. That would be too much  IMO.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 8, 2016)

Daina said:


> Quick question for those using this with an oil...are you mixing the 2 together or simply following application with oil to the scalp?  Thanks!



I just added oil yesterday and I sprayed first,  then applied oil.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Sep 8, 2016)

Daina said:


> Quick question for those using this with an oil...are you mixing the 2 together or simply following application with oil to the scalp?  Thanks!



I mix the two in a color applicator bottle with a VERY small nozzle. I mixed a little polysorbate 80 emulsifier with them so it doesn't separate. It has the texture of a light lotion.


----------



## stacy (Sep 8, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> I was thinking about taking a break for a week after three weeks, but since I decided not to use it on my 2 wash days during the week I figured there is no need to do so.  The reason I decided not to use it on wash days is because I use the Eqyss products, which have muccopolysaccharides and protein in addition to aloe vera. That would be too much  IMO.


I've always wanted to try Eqyss products for the muccopolysaccharides! Which products do you use? How long have you used them? What results have you experienced? Don't they have a leave-in spray in the line?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 8, 2016)

I've decided to just don't feel comfy using the Surge prods with the parabens. I get all paranoid and feel contaminated after I use it lol. I just can't deal with it. Too ocd.

I may try this... it contains hydrolyzed glycosaminglycins (sp) which are muccopolysaccarides, a bunch of other stuff and no parabens
http://www.ulta.com/caviar-clinical-daily-root-scalp-stimulator?productId=xlsImpprod4370835

If anyone wants to buy the spray and cream off me pm me.


----------



## stacy (Sep 8, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I've decided to just don't feel comfy using the Surge prods with the parabens. I get all paranoid and feel contaminated after I use it lol. I just can't deal with it. Too ocd.
> 
> I may try this... it contains hydrolyzed glycosaminglycins (sp) which are muccopolysaccarides, a bunch of other stuff and no parabens
> http://www.ulta.com/caviar-clinical-daily-root-scalp-stimulator?productId=xlsImpprod4370835
> ...


If you decide to buy this, please continue to update us with your results! This product also contains muccopolysaccharides, but not sure about the parabens. http://aphogee.com/pro-vitamin-leave-in-conditioner/


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 8, 2016)

stacy said:


> If you decide to buy this, please continue to update us with your results! This product also contains muccopolysaccharides, but not sure about the parabens. http://aphogee.com/pro-vitamin-leave-in-conditioner/


will do. i'll update in here. i may get it tomorrow. i just hate that its a spray. but at least it has a nice focused nozzle.
I like Aphogee products but I  wanted a scalp topical product. I wish they made one with muccopolysaccharides.


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 8, 2016)

MACGlossChick said:


> *And which one of you heaux bought the last "roots only" bottle from Sally's?* The salesgirl said she had sold the last one a few hours ago, and I know one of y'all bought it after seeing it in this thread.


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 8, 2016)

stacy said:


> I've always wanted to try Eqyss products for the muccopolysaccharides! Which products do you use? How long have you used them? What results have you experienced? Don't they have a leave-in spray in the line?



Hi dear. I use nearly the entire line lol. Shampoo, MT, conditioner and yes--the leave-in conditioner (avocado). But if you get the leave in spray I suggest using only when your hair is damp after washing. I tried it on dry hair and it didn't like that...left it feeling thirsty.  If you're interested here's a site that sells cheap compared to others. I just found it a few days ago: http://www.proimagepetproducts.com/

I used these bad boys for a few weeks for the spray and 6 weeks for the others. I love this line of products my hair is in the best health it's ever been. It's so shiny, very soft, bouncy and smooth. Even my ends feel relatively healthy although I AM due for a snip. I also noted faster growth, but nothing outside the norm for most people.

Hmm, you reminded me that I need to check on my mane's progress. I'll try to take a pic either late tomorrow or in the morning on Saturday (I'll be getting around .5" taken off later that day). Praying my hair is about an inch longer!


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 8, 2016)

There's another hair product I'm in love with by Wachusett Naturals: the acai berry avocado mist conditioning spray!   This keeps my hair looking healthy in between washes and its light weight, plus smells very nice. Natural ingredients!  She sells it on Etsy... www.wachusettnaturals.com  If your hair is more on the coarse side, this spray may be too light for you.

Sorry if I'm doing too much advertising lol just looking out for anybody who might need help finding good products!


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 8, 2016)

stacy said:


> If you decide to buy this, please continue to update us with your results! This product also contains muccopolysaccharides, but not sure about the parabens. http://aphogee.com/pro-vitamin-leave-in-conditioner/



I used to use that,  forgot all about that stuff....  thank you!  Need to make a Sally's run! *rolls eyes*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

Any more updates? I start my week break on Sunday.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 9, 2016)

Spray my scalp 5 mins ago. Earlier today I oiled my scap with Wgho my hair is happy again.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 10, 2016)

Anyone only using one time a day?


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm doing 1x a day. 2 if I feel like it


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2016)

Once a day for the most part for me. I can't seem to remember to use it twice.


----------



## Daina (Sep 10, 2016)

So is everyone basically ignoring the directions about washing after? The directions are a bit confusing. I used it this morning for the first time after rinsing out DC. I DC overnight to restore moisture after using Sabino moisture block. I massaged it in and also sprayed on my ends. I will spray again tonight in between my twists and follow with my castor oil scalp mix but won't shampoo.

What is everyone else doing?


----------



## SheWalks (Sep 10, 2016)

Daina said:


> So is everyone basically ignoring the directions about washing after? The directions are a bit confusing. I used it this morning for the first time after rinsing out DC. I DC overnight to restore moisture after using Sabino moisture block. I massaged it in and also sprayed on my ends. I will spray again tonight in between my twists and follow with my castor oil scalp mix but won't shampoo.
> 
> What is everyone else doing?


I pretty much skip the washing directions, but I co wash/water wash every few days regardless. There isn't anything in the ingredients that would push me to want to wash my scalp. I think the shampoo first direction is there so people will remove previous build up, not because leaving it on would cause an issue.

Also to add I don't spray it in I transfer it to a tiny applicator bottle and put it directly on my scalp
https://myrelaxedjourney.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/img_3481.jpg


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 10, 2016)

I have no time for everyday washing after using it esp since I use twice daily. I won't be washing until the end of sept so I'll see. My lifestyle won't accommodate frequent washing and styling besides she loves when she's left alone for long periods.


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 10, 2016)

kodochax said:


> I pretty much skip the washing directions, but I co wash/water wash every few days regardless. There isn't anything in the ingredients that would push me to want to wash my scalp. I think the shampoo first direction is there so people will remove previous build up, not because leaving it on would cause an issue.
> 
> Also to add I don't spray it in I transfer it to a tiny applicator bottle and put it directly on my scalp
> https://myrelaxedjourney.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/img_3481.jpg



Yeah I wasn't sure about the directions myself. But I believe you hit the nail on the head. That would be kinda excessive to wash every day, even every other day.  Thanks for that explanation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2016)

I wash twice a week.  So far, it hasn't been a problem. (Applying to Scalp only)


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 10, 2016)

I apply twice per day, excluding my 2 wash days where I skip it. And although most of my progress this far has little to do with Xcel 21 I have grown a total of 2" since my trim in July. That's better than what I thought I did! The Eqyss (and supplements) are helping! My hair was on the 5 with my measuring shirt, today it made it to the 7.  I did get a half inch taken off today also so it's 6.5.  Maybe it'll get even faster with regular use of the Xcel!


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 10, 2016)

I wash biweekly and have been applying the spray twice a day with no issues.  Actually, I have less issues with my scalp now that I'm using Xcel-21.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2016)

I sprayed my front hairline this afternoon and that's what I'm concentrating on for at least a couple of months before spraying my whole head. My frontal hairline needs some thickening up because I always keep it out plus I cut it too short to accommodate the length of my wigs. Now I want it back .


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 10, 2016)

I have been doing wash n go or cowashing, mainly because this stuff makes my roots puffy  so I just go with it for now. I'm thinking about getting the cream.

My first bottle is just about empty!

Eta: I use it on my scalp and hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2016)

I want to do a Hendigo but I don't want anything that is going to irritate my Scalp. 

So, I will wait until I am taking a break before I even attempt to Hendigo.


----------



## LJBFly (Sep 10, 2016)

Just found out my bottles were delivered today but not to me!!! I was not home to recieve and don't see them anywhere. My mom was home and said she didn't see anything in his hands. I don't know what the mailman did with them and he probably won't remember anything by Monday. I don't trust my neighbors to return them if they got them. I am so mad right now!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 10, 2016)

I hope they show up @LJBFly 

Just sprayed my scalp for the night.  Tomorrow starts my week of rest.  I'll resume Sept 18th.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 10, 2016)

LJBFly said:


> Just found out my bottles were delivered today but not to me!!! I was not home to recieve and don't see them anywhere. My mom was home and said she didn't see anything in his hands. I don't know what the mailman did with them and he probably won't remember anything by Monday. I don't trust my neighbors to return them if they got them. I am so mad right now!!!!


More than likely, it is still on dude's truck. Annoy them over the phone and, if needed, in person. I have had to do this a couple of times.


----------



## LJBFly (Sep 10, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I hope they show up @LJBFly
> 
> Just sprayed my scalp for the night.  Tomorrow starts my week of rest.  I'll resume Sept 18th.


Thanks


----------



## LJBFly (Sep 10, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> More than likely, it is still on dude's truck. Annoy them over the phone and, if needed, in person. I have had to do this a couple of times.



Thanks. I tried calling but only got the automated machine. So I'll have to have to wait till Monday.


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 10, 2016)

Finally finished my first concoction and just mixed up another 50/50 dilution with APB Hurry up Grow Oil. Added some Tea Tree Oil as well to this batch. I will go through this batch much faster since I'm out my Sew-In. 

Have been applying diligently morning and night except for wash days and even then I try to finagle my way into two apps.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 11, 2016)

LJBFly said:


> Just found out my bottles were delivered today but not to me!!! I was not home to recieve and don't see them anywhere. My mom was home and said she didn't see anything in his hands. I don't know what the mailman did with them and he probably won't remember anything by Monday. I don't trust my neighbors to return them if they got them. I am so mad right now!!!!


Oh no  I hope you get them. That stinks!!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 11, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> More than likely, it is still on dude's truck. Annoy them over the phone and, if needed, in person. I have had to do this a couple of times.


This, he probably just marked them delivered but they'll actually be delivered Monday...


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 11, 2016)

SexySin985 said:


> I was brought back to the good ol days as well. The board (especially the hair side) was POPPIN back in the day. Everyone had a Fotki album and would post progress pics. There were tons of challenges with great results.... A lot of great information shared... ahhhhhh the good ol days!.
> 
> Yes I took these pics with an iPhone
> 
> I


I was reminiscing about fotki earlier today. I when is was popping back in the day. It was an awesome way to share pics and information and keep it organized.


----------



## LJBFly (Sep 11, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> This, he probably just marked them delivered but they'll actually be delivered Monday...


Thanks. I hope so.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 11, 2016)

I have been faithfully applying mostly twice daily a few times once but not missing a day. I am so eager for sept 30th to be here I wanna see if my cornrows have lifted from being so close to my scalp and how much it has grown


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 11, 2016)

I start my week off tomorrow. I kinda don't want to stop using it though. Today is day 21 for me. I have a tiny bit left in my current bottle that will be reserved for my brows. It's enough to last about a month since I use such a tiny amount and only once a day. I'll probably transfer it to a small dropper bottle. I'll remember to take my "starting" pic on Thursday.  I will not be taking a week off for my brows.


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 11, 2016)

gorgeoushair said:


> Anyone only using one time a day?


Me... Because I forget to do it 2x daily... I will try starting next week.


----------



## Daina (Sep 12, 2016)

To start I'm only using it once per day for the first week. I never used the original product so I want to make sure I don't have any negative side effects. After week 1, I am going to use twice per day.


----------



## LJBFly (Sep 12, 2016)

Well, I went to the post office this morning and was told that my package was delivered to the wrong address. They will call me when they finish their investigation.


----------



## LJBFly (Sep 12, 2016)

The mailman delivered my package this afternoon. I never got an explanation or anything. I'm just glad I got it and it was unopened!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 12, 2016)

LJBFly said:


> The mailman delivered my package this afternoon. I never got an explanation or anything. I'm just glad I got it and it was unopened!


yayyyy!!! yeah u can't even rely on what they tell you at the PO 
but usually u will get your packages or I get mine anyway lol


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 13, 2016)

LJBFly said:


> The mailman delivered my package this afternoon. I never got an explanation or anything. I'm just glad I got it and it was unopened!


I'm just happy you got it.....yay lets grow together. I would have been so annoyed and upset but it did turn out well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 13, 2016)

The very back of my hair which was a little broken off seems  to be on the grow as well.  Day 2 of my week off.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 13, 2016)

Currently on my week break. My Yerba concentrate arrived today so I'll be starting tomorrow I'll be using that twice a day in addition to Netwurks. Trying to have major growth by the spring.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 13, 2016)

Just reupped the spray and a couple creams!


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey ladies... What say you to us all taking a progress pic in December?  The day doesn't matter IMO but just thought it would be cool to keep everyone up to speed with our growth before the year is over. 

If not, well I can be the example lol.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 13, 2016)

@SweetestChick I'm in


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 13, 2016)

I feel a sense of duty to report to this thread and so even though it's 11:50pm and I didn't get to apply this morning, the day won't end without me applying so yes, I'm gonna now spray my scalp with x-cel 21 and allow it to grow grow grow because consistency is KEY!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 14, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> Hey ladies... What say you to us all taking a progress pic in December?  The day doesn't matter IMO but just thought it would be cool to keep everyone up to speed with our growth before the year is over.
> 
> If not, well I can be the example lol.


I'm in. I just have to remember to take my starting pic when I wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 14, 2016)

First bottle is done. Also back to 2x a day. Also back to itching. Scalp doesn't seem as tender anymore.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 14, 2016)

2nd bottle started +/- 2 days in.

Gotta recount my days,  not sure if I've reached 21 days or not. Also not sure if I'm going to take a break.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 14, 2016)

My week off will start this Sunday!  I will also measure or take a pic of my hair on Sunday to start tracking results with my second go round.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 14, 2016)

Today marks my 3 weeks. I do see where my hair looks a little thicker and has grown some but how much has it, that I won't know until I have taken these cornrows down and do a "length check".


----------



## Daina (Sep 14, 2016)

Is anyone experiencing itchy scalp and hair dryness? My hair has been more dry since using this (been using since Saturday). I use once a day with an applicator bottle with a nozzle tip so I don't spray.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 14, 2016)

Daina said:


> Is anyone experiencing itchy scalp and hair dryness? My hair has been more dry since using this (been using since Saturday). I use once a day with an applicator bottle with a nozzle tip so I don't spray.



Are you using any other products?
If not,  I'd suggest adding moisturizer  or an oil  after applying the surge product. 

Personally,  I layer products. Hth


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2016)

Daina said:


> *Is anyone experiencing itchy scalp* and hair dryness? My hair has been more dry since using this (been using since Saturday). I use once a day with an applicator bottle with a nozzle tip so I don't spray.



@Daina

@Saludable84  Has been talmbout this.


----------



## Daina (Sep 14, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> Are you using any other products?
> If not,  I'd suggest adding moisturizer  or an oil  after applying the surge product.
> 
> Personally,  I layer products. Hth



Yes I follow with castor/olive oil with peppermint EO mix for scalp. I'm also moisturizing my hair or I have to now every night. Prior to using surge I only had to moisturize every other day or every 2 days. Maybe it's all the extra protein making me sensitive?


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 14, 2016)

Daina said:


> Is anyone experiencing itchy scalp and hair dryness? My hair has been more dry since using this (been using since Saturday). I use once a day with an applicator bottle with a nozzle tip so I don't spray.



I've noticed it. Initially, it was just a tad itchy and my scalp was tender. Now it's still a itchy but my scalp isn't as tender. If I spray 1x a day the itching is mild but 2x a day and it gets a tad annoying. Closer to wash day I'll spray twice.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 14, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I've decided to just don't feel comfy using the Surge prods with the parabens. I get all paranoid and feel contaminated after I use it lol. I just can't deal with it. Too ocd.
> 
> I may try this... it contains hydrolyzed glycosaminglycins (sp) which are muccopolysaccarides, a bunch of other stuff and no parabens
> http://www.ulta.com/caviar-clinical-daily-root-scalp-stimulator?productId=xlsImpprod4370835
> ...


I ended up buying this instead. I just don't want anything that wets the hair. This is a serum with no mucopolysaccharides but the ingredient Redensyl is interesting.
_
The active ingredient Redensyl in the Restorative Scalp Serum works by communicating with the hair follicle to keep the hair in the anagen (growing) phase longer leaving less time for it to be in the catagen (resting) phase and telogen (falling) phase._

http://www.ulta.com/restorative-scalp-serum?p
iroductId=xlsImpprod13091149

It's a growth aid so I'll update in here even though it's a Surge thread .


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 14, 2016)

Daina said:


> Yes I follow with castor/olive oil with peppermint EO mix for scalp. I'm also moisturizing my hair or I have to now every night. Prior to using surge I only had to moisturize every other day or every 2 days. Maybe it's all the extra protein making me sensitive?



Even with applying only to your scalp,  your hair overall is drier? 

Your oil mix sounds great for the scalp


----------



## Daina (Sep 14, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I've noticed it. Initially, it was just a tad itchy and my scalp was tender. Now it's still a itchy but my scalp isn't as tender. If I spray 1x a day the itching is mild but 2x a day and it gets a tad annoying. Closer to wash day I'll spray twice.



@Saludable84, thanks same here. The itchiness is tolerable but the dry hair is driving me nuts. Is your hair drier than normal?


----------



## Daina (Sep 14, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> Even with applying only to your scalp,  your hair overall is drier?
> 
> Your oil mix sounds great for the scalp



Yeah it's weird but my hair is suddenly super dry. I moisturize every night and in the morning it's soft and moisture filled but by mid-day it's very dry. I think the oil mix is helping with the itchiness. I forgot to use it one night and my scalp was on fire itchy. It will be worth it if I get these extra 3 inches though!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 14, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Saludable84, thanks same here. The itchiness is tolerable but the dry hair is driving me nuts. Is your hair drier than normal?



Actually no. It's quite soft. Even though I'm LP my hair tolerates keratin really well


----------



## Subscribe (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi ladies, 

I'm ready to give this a try. Who has the product in stock that I can order from today? TY


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 15, 2016)

Subscribe said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm ready to give this a try. Who has the product in stock that I can order from today? TY


LOL, Loco Beauty jacked up the price from $6.99 to $7.49 and only one left.

House of Beauty has it.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> LOL, Loco Beauty jacked up the price from $6.99 to $7.49 and only one left.
> 
> House of Beauty has it.


When I bought it from LB, it was $7.95 a bottle but I got 15% off then.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 15, 2016)

Aggie said:


> When I bought it from LB, it was $7.95 a bottle but I got 15% off then.


Hmm, sounds like the company is playing the Amazon.com game of flexible pricing. Check this out: https://www.amazon.com/Netwurks-XCEL-21-NetWurks-Hair-Revitalizer/dp/B0106BWRNK


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm saving my Xcel liquid and cream for when it's really sold out then I can sell them for at least what I paid. They're just chilling on my shelf lol.
Just remembered that I actually didn't pay for one of them .


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Hmm, sounds like the company is playing the Amazon.com game of flexible pricing. Check this out: https://www.amazon.com/Netwurks-XCEL-21-NetWurks-Hair-Revitalizer/dp/B0106BWRNK


Whoa!


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 15, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Hmm, sounds like the company is playing the Amazon.com game of flexible pricing. Check this out: https://www.amazon.com/Netwurks-XCEL-21-NetWurks-Hair-Revitalizer/dp/B0106BWRNK



Funny, I remember I had asked them about selling on Amazon via their FB page and the rep made it seem like they preferred selling through beauty supply stores instead. Guess they decided to sell a limited stock. The product is nearly sold out.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 16, 2016)

Still applying twice a per day. 

My order should be here soon! I decided to also try the shampoo, so we'll see.


----------



## mcgheeola (Sep 17, 2016)

I I'm using the spray also I did put it on my hair.It did make my hair feel dry I find that the Nu- Gro moisturize spray is working on my hair.Making it soft so ill be using this together.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 17, 2016)

Starting a new bottle tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Haven't used in two days, but I also have been washing more frequently


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 17, 2016)

I'll be back on tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2016)

Tonight I sprayed my scalp with Netwurks  21 (day 1)


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 18, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I ended up buying this instead. I just don't want anything that wets the hair. This is a serum with no mucopolysaccharides but the ingredient Redensyl is interesting.
> _
> The active ingredient Redensyl in the Restorative Scalp Serum works by communicating with the hair follicle to keep the hair in the anagen (growing) phase longer leaving less time for it to be in the catagen (resting) phase and telogen (falling) phase._
> 
> ...


Third use and I've been getting that tingling sensation that allegedly means growth. Only in one spot but still 
it's def in a spot where I applied the product.

Maybe I should put this in another growth thread. I feel like a douche posting about a diff product in here 
Or maybe this can just be a general growth aids thread? Let me know lol.


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 18, 2016)

Shreds, maybe just to keep it clean and not cause confusion we should keep the thread about Surge 14/Xcel 21.   Of course if you're using it with Xcel that's OK. But that's my 2 cents...

Hey did anyone ever talk to Charlotte about what she was doing exactly to get such great growth in a short amount of time?? I'm super curious.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2016)

Sprayed already for today (day 2).


----------



## NCHairDiva (Sep 18, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @SexySin985, did Surge work?  How much does this product cost?  What does it smell like?  TIA


I just bought it from there website. They are $7.95 each and the shipping was $6.95. I got 2 bottles and the shipping price stayed the same. Its  free shipping with orders over %50. There is also a discount code (Sale15). Hope this helps..


----------



## stacy (Sep 19, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> I apply twice per day, excluding my 2 wash days where I skip it. And although most of my progress this far has little to do with Xcel 21 I have grown a total of 2" since my trim in July. That's better than what I thought I did! The Eqyss (and supplements) are helping! My hair was on the 5 with my measuring shirt, today it made it to the 7.  I did get a half inch taken off today also so it's 6.5.  Maybe it'll get even faster with regular use of the Xcel!


How do I get a measuring shirt? I bought one years ago from a member but it is long gone. Thanks!


----------



## stacy (Sep 19, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> Hey ladies... What say you to us all taking a progress pic in December?  The day doesn't matter IMO but just thought it would be cool to keep everyone up to speed with our growth before the year is over.
> 
> If not, well I can be the example lol.


I am slowly cutting off my raggedy, underprocessed ends. I may just get it cut into a short style. So, I won't have much progress to show, but I will post a picture.


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 19, 2016)

stacy said:


> How do I get a measuring shirt? I bought one years ago from a member but it is long gone. Thanks!



Hey. I just searched for one on good ol eBay. It's plain but does the job.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> Shreds, maybe just to keep it clean and not cause confusion we should keep the thread about Surge 14/Xcel 21.   Of course if you're using it with Xcel that's OK. But that's my 2 cents...
> 
> Hey did anyone ever talk to Charlotte about what she was doing exactly to get such great growth in a short amount of time?? I'm super curious.



Who is Charlotte?


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Who is Charlotte?



There's this member on the surge thread that mentioned growing like 4" in a month. Went from TWA to 9" within 2 months.

Found it... https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/surge-hair-revitalizer-plus-14.14696/page-7


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 19, 2016)

Eh, I guess it was the supplements that boosted the effects of surge for her? But wow that's unreal lol. I couldn't help but think she used something else with the surge on her scalp. Hmm


----------



## Daina (Sep 19, 2016)

Started my second week on Saturday, still using only once per day at night.  So far the itchiness that I experienced during week 1 is a lot better than it was before, also the dryness while still there is not as bad as last week.  My roots and the hair closest to my scalp are definitely more dry.  I stopped putting any on my hair and the dryness is better, still using my castor/olive oil mix on the scalp after using the Xcel.  Still have plenty left but reordered another bottle over the weekend.  I want to try and use this consistently  for the next 3 months and I will be taking weekly progress pictures.


----------



## stacy (Sep 19, 2016)

I took about two weeks off. I started my second bottle today. I added some Xcel-21 and some WildGrowth hair oil to my old bottle and sprayed on my scalp. Hopefully, this will combat the dry, itchy scalp I was experiencing before. Certainly feels good on my scalp.


----------



## Daina (Sep 19, 2016)

Attached is my starting pic since I forgot to take one last Saturday. My hair is just touching below my bra strap.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

Almost finished my 1st bottle. I'll be buying more cream and a few more bottles now in preparation for my protective style for fall/winter.

I've been using the cream on my ends and looks like I'm going thru it kind of quickly


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 20, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Almost finished my 1st bottle. I'll be buying more cream and a few more bottles now in preparation for my protective style for fall/winter.
> 
> I've been using the cream on my ends and looks like I'm going thru it kindly quickly



How are you liking the cream??
Mine is on its way!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> How are you liking the cream??
> Mine is on its way!!!!



It doesnt appear to make my hair hard.  Disappears into my strands and there is no smell.  So far so good!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2016)

Massaged some Netwurks 21 in my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes - day 4 complete.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 21, 2016)

Sprayed this morning after my cowash. I almost skipped yesterday pm and this am, but I went ahead and sprayed.  Didn't spend alot of time massaging tho


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm still on it, I missed out on Monday. I think so far all together this month iv missed 4 days. Not accurate but I do notice some growth. Scap is barely visible.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2016)

This afternoon I used Netwurks 21 on my scalp, moisturized and sealed with DB Sweet Cocoa Beans Hair Whip. Tonight to inverted for 5 minutes, no massage, no oil.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 21, 2016)

I Think my hair needs a good wash. I will be using ayurvedic herbs this time around. I need to see if they are really all that they were decribed to be


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 21, 2016)

Did my pm spray and sprayed my hair and ends.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 22, 2016)

I can't use surge after my workout until my scalp fully dries. 

Workout scalp is sweaty and open. 

Surge makes it itch more. 

It's hurts. Bad. 

I might just use it in the morning on days I workout.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 22, 2016)

This is my 1st week off of surge.  Because I only wash once every two weeks I will take two weeks off and start back using after my wash day.  I picked up the cream since I'm straightening my hair next wash, hopefully I will like it as much as the spray.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2016)

Does Netwurks21 leave a greasy residue?


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Does Netwurks21 leave a greasy residue?


No. it's not oily at all.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> No. it's not oily at all.


Thanks.  I'm using Nioxin on my scalp right now, but I want to try this for at least a month.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Does Netwurks21 leave a greasy residue?


No it doesn't.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2016)

Sprayed already for the night.


----------



## Subscribe (Sep 22, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> LOL, Loco Beauty jacked up the price from $6.99 to $7.49 and only one left.
> 
> House of Beauty has it.




@Sharpened 

Got mine today. Can't wait to see what results I get. I'm going to do a lc and compare. Thanks again.


----------



## Lynn84 (Sep 23, 2016)

I ordered the spray today. I'm getting crochet Senegalese twist tomorrow. I wanted the cream but it was sold out. I hope the spray will work well and I'll be able to keep the braids in for a decent amount of time.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 23, 2016)

Count down to my 1 month usage begins today. I have exactly 7 days more to use this product, after which I will take some after shots of my cornrows, remove them, wash and DC my hair. Lets see how much growth I have gottwn, I should add that I started taking Mane Choice Vitamins again, 2 days ago. I also oil my scalp with WGHO, Kuz, and my diy hair growth mix which if I choose to use 1 any of the 3, its not used daily, more like 3X per week and I use alternately.


----------



## stacy (Sep 23, 2016)

Decided to alternate between spraying my scalp with the WGHO/Excel-21 mix and the straight Excel-21. Decreased itchiness, so I'll keep doing this. Make it a Happy and Healthy Hair Day!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 23, 2016)

I wonder if I can add some oil, cera bellina and a few other things to this to make a serum without affecting the efficacy of this. I have a yummy recipe in my head.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 23, 2016)

Restarting tonight...haven't used in a week


----------



## Daina (Sep 23, 2016)

Just did my Xcel treatment for the night. Since tomorrow is wash day I may try to apply twice.  Tomorrow starts week 3, will take a progress pic on Monday.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 24, 2016)

My cream,  bottles and shampoo arrived.

Of course I couldn't resist,  unpacked the box,  smelled my products,  tv's hopped in the shower!

The shampoo smells minty.  I'll probably try to use weekly or every other week. I used it then moved on. 
... was too distracted by my other goodies


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 24, 2016)

Today marks my 21st day since using Xcel 21. Wow time flies! I have noticed my scalp seems to be in good shape. Never gets a little dry like it used to, which is great. I also see that there's a slight wave coming in of growth. If I grew my half inch back that would be awesome lol. May check on progress either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 24, 2016)

British ladies, this eBay seller claims to have it: http://picclick.co.uk/Netwurks-Xcel-21-Hair-Care-112146597081.html

Messy website, though...


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Haven't used surge in a few days. After my workout on Tuesday and the burning I got (no damage, nothing bad) I gave it a break. I used it once, I think Wednesday and that's been it. Will be back on hopefully 2x a day by Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> *Haven't used surge in a few days. After my workout on Tuesday and the burning* I got (no damage, nothing bad) I gave it a break. I used it once, I think Wednesday and that's been it. Will be back on hopefully 2x a day by Monday.



@Saludable84
You said you are going to now use it before you work out instead of after, right?


----------



## TiniTaylor (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi everyone! I rarely ever post, but I have a question. I've searched everywhere including this thread and couldn't find the answer. What are the ingredients to their shampoo and their cream? I've been looking into buying them. Thank you.

ETA: Nevermind. I found the ingredients to the cream. I must have overlooked it. I blame my ADHD.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 25, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> You said you are going to now use it before you work out instead of after, right?



Yes. So I'll use it in the mornings and on days I work out, don't use it the second time. 

I've been sick, so I haven't been motivated to do anything but make these mock carts.


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 25, 2016)

Well looks like I grew. I almost got that half inch back. Not bad. For two weeks after my trim I certainly can't complain! But I *am *impatient, so I'm praying for better success next month lol. Maybe it just takes a little longer for my body to really start increasing my hair's growth rate. I'll wait and see!


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 25, 2016)

Ladies I gave in. I removed my cornrows and did bigger ones. 

My hair is soooooooooo much thicker and I'm a fine haired lady. I will wash end of Sept but I definitely see a lot of thickness and growth. Ill post pics after my wash


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 27, 2016)

I haven't sprayed since Sunday,  I think. 

Straightened my hair.  I'll be back to spraying in a few days. I did use some of the cream.  So far,  I don't find it greasy.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 27, 2016)

My scalp feels really tender, think I'm going to take a month off and reassess


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 27, 2016)

Is the general consensus everyone updating in December?


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 27, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Is the general consensus everyone updating in December?



Yes for me. I'll update my before surge and December surge pic then.


----------



## SweetestChick (Sep 27, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Is the general consensus everyone updating in December?



Yes'm. I'm gonna take more pics throughout the next couple months (without posting) and let you ladies know the general happenings with my hair but I won't be posting a progress pic till December. I'm sure the differences for most of us will be pretty noticeable. Looking forward to it!


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 28, 2016)

I washed my hair this morning. I will be editing and posting pics later. I am amazed that's all I can say. My regimen is very simple and I'm glad it's working out. Kudos to all the ladies that have kept me going in this thread with Xcel-21, my holy grail Wgho and my minoxidil mix oh and protective styling for a whole 4weeks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2016)

@PureSilver 
Have you been using it w/o taking a break?  Or have you been taking a week off or something?


----------



## TiniTaylor (Sep 28, 2016)

@PureSilver I can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## khadicurls (Sep 28, 2016)

So I ordered 2 bottles and they arrived today. Yay! I will use it tomorrow when I twist my hair. I have grossly neglected my hair and just started getting back on track with caring for it. I'm going back to basics. This will be the last new hair product I try out for a while.


----------



## TiniTaylor (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm on my 2nd bottle. My first bottle only lasted a week. I have a heavy hand, so I decided to spray a little closer to the scalp and massage it in. I think the 2nd bottle will last me 2 weeks. Thank God. I have 4 more bottles. My scalp itches so much, but I have some growth already, so I don't mind it. Lol


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 28, 2016)

First pic Sept 6th I uploaded this as my starting pic and it was removed a few days.

2nd pic taken Sunday

Also I realize that I haven been using it for a whole 4 weeks like I thought. I use it every day. Initially I used it twice daily consistently, in my latter days I was using it once a day because I realize my scalp needed cleaning especially since I was using other products like the Wgho without taking any breaks save for a few missed days last week.  even after washing today, I immediately sprayed my scalp after doing my cornrows in the shower.


----------



## TiniTaylor (Sep 29, 2016)

@PureSilver Oh my! That's a ton of growth!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 29, 2016)

@PureSilver Very nice progress!


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 29, 2016)

Ladies I didn't make much of what i saw but now you ladies are making me feel now that you really haven't sent it all, when I compared my BC on July 10 to yesterday when I removed my cornrows, mouth dropped. The thickness is unbelieveable, seemed as if I gained a whole lot. I will post more pics once my life settles; also I'm still on my first bottle. I will be buying 2 bottles every weekend and maintaining my use of my other products until I reach my goal of healthy BSL hair.


----------



## khadicurls (Sep 29, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> Ladies I didn't make much of what i saw but now you ladies are making me feel now that you really haven't sent it all, when I compared my BC on July 10 to yesterday when I removed my cornrows, mouth dropped. The thickness is unbelieveable, seemed as if I gained a whole lot. I will post more pics once my life settles; also I'm still on my first bottle. I will be buying 2 bottles every weekend and maintaining my use of my other products until I reach my goal of healthy BSL hair.



This is awesome. I just received my bottles yesterday. I'm washing my hair today so I can get started.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 29, 2016)

My scalp feels normal again, think I'm going to take a month off then cut back to using it once a day


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Sep 29, 2016)

I took a one week break after week 3 then only used a few times the week after that. I've been sick so I haven't been able to take my braids down & wash my hair like I want to. I will start back using once I take these braids out, wash & deep condition, & rebraid.

This is day 1 & the end of week 4


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 29, 2016)

I dyed the front of my hair September  10th. My roots are visibly coming in the normal dark brown  quicker.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 29, 2016)

I would like to place an order for more progress pics please.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 29, 2016)

Ready to start do my second phase of this growth journey using the same regimen. Freshly washed, fresh cornrows. Picture taken a few seconds ago.


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 29, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> I would like to place an order for more progress pics please.



Forgot to take beginning braid pics like you lovely ladies but will post a pic when they are 3 weeks or so old.

Still applying 2x daily religiously #nodaysoff


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 30, 2016)

Almost chopped my oldest hands off. He's been using my Xcel  cream like it was coconut oil.  Big Ole scoops.  It's more than halfway gone.  

He's lucky Im going into a protective style soon.  -_-


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 30, 2016)

I think I'm going to use this continuously, no more 1 week breaks.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 30, 2016)

Since I'm not washing as often, using it twice a day is killing me. I might have to cut back to 1x a day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2016)

@Saludable84

Are you still having itching or tenderness or what?


----------



## Daina (Sep 30, 2016)

Forgot my Xcel 21 while I was away on my business trip. Back home and just treated me scalp to it and a new batch of my scalp oil mix. Still only using once per day.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow!  I'm impressed. Now this is the first time a pic has convinced me to by this stuff.


PureSilver said:


> First pic Sept 6th I uploaded this as my starting pic and it was removed a few days.
> 2nd pic taken Sunday
> 
> Also I realize that I haven been using it for a whole 4 weeks like I thought. I use it every day. Initially I used it twice daily consistently, in my latter days I was using it once a day because I realize my scalp needed cleaning especially since I was using other products like the Wgho without taking any breaks save for a few missed days last week.  even after washing today, I immediately sprayed my scalp after doing my cornrows in the shower.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 1, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Are you still having itching or tenderness or what?



Itchiness. I was trying to hold my wash day until tomorrow but I will need to scrub my poor scalp today. I'm resisting the itch.


----------



## Daina (Oct 1, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Itchiness. I was trying to hold my wash day until tomorrow but I will need to scrub my poor scalp today. I'm resisting the itch.



@Saludable84, the only time I can use it twice per day is on wash day. I'll use it really early and then wash it out and then I'll use it again that night. The itchiness has really subsided since I went to once per day and follow it with my scalp oil mix.


----------



## Lynn84 (Oct 3, 2016)

I want to say I'm seeing results but I think I'm just being too hopeful because it's only been 9 days or so. I'm taking pics as I go. I'm going to continue until the bottle runs out and take my last pic to compare.


----------



## stacy (Oct 3, 2016)

@PureSilver 
Girl, you've got a little bush growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm going thru this very quickly now that I'm in a crochet style.  I guess because now I have access to my whole head.  Before, I only sprayed the four quadrants.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 3, 2016)

Used it last night and this morning. As soon as I did, the itching started back up. The good thing is that the itching wasn't as bad since the exfoliating on Saturday. If I had still been using clarifier, I'm sure the itching would be even better, but I'll just exfoliate weekly and see how that works.


----------



## khadicurls (Oct 4, 2016)

I finally used it last night and this morning. I'm definitely not a good pic taker but I took pics last night to compare my progress. My scalp itched only slightly but I think that's just the normal itchiness I experience when doing my hair.

ETA: My hair is 2-stand twisted. I put it in a simple french braid updo to keep it out of my way. I have thin and fine hair. I'm scalpy.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Just bought 2 from Amazon since they do not stock it in any BSS near me.  I emmber uying Surge many years ago but I do not think I used it because I was using a bunch of other stuff.  I am excited to see how it works.


----------



## Napp (Oct 8, 2016)

I stopped believing in growth aids but I decided to try this out. I put in a applicator bottle so I don't waste product. I use it daily and have had no issues with my scalp. It's been a few weeks and I already see progress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

@Napp
Nice Review.


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey ladies 

It's been exactly 3 weeks since I installed these braids. Again, excuse me for not taking beginning braid pics but of course they were flush to my scalp and tight maybe even too tight 

If you see those little specs they are the product, I had just finished my morning spray. I got at least 1/2 inch all over so I can't complain. You can't even see my parts in the back anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

@morgandenae 

Very Nice Progress!


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 8, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @morgandenae
> 
> Very Nice Progress!



Yaaasss  Thank you, hopefully I can retain it all !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> *Yaaasss  Thank you, hopefully I can retain it all !*



@morgandenae 
No Doubt You Will!

So, are you using it straight through or breaking and resuming?


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 8, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @morgandenae
> No Doubt You Will!
> 
> So, are you using it straight through or breaking and resuming?



Thanks!

Straight through no breaks 2x daily. Only time I will probably break is when I wear my hair straight 4x a year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 8, 2016)

The hair closest to my scalp is so soft.  I'm really interested to see my hair in 5 weeks.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 8, 2016)

Been using 1-2x a day. After I did the scalp exfoliation last week and my scalp behave way better. Likewise today. I think that was the issue and key. I hope to see more growth. 

I am not applying on wash day and reapply the next day or the next night. My hair is usually still in twist the next day so I just spray the scalp. When I bun during the week, i spray the same areas but when I unravel twist, I spray in between the 2-strand twist. 

My hair is creeping past my bra strap. When I started it was right at the top of my bra strap. If I keep it up, I can be MBL by end of year.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 9, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> The hair closest to my scalp is so soft.  I'm really interested to see my hair in 5 weeks.



I just started using it and I was nervous that it might make my roots dry/hard from the keratin. Surprisingly, it makes my roots really soft.


----------



## khadicurls (Oct 9, 2016)

I've only been doing this for a few days so I can't tell if I have gotten any growth. My twists seem to be unraveling at the roots so I'll have to switch my hair style. I didn't measure my hair but I think I'll try that in addition to switching to flat twists (I don't know how to cornrow.)


----------



## yynot (Oct 9, 2016)

Gr8ness83 said:


> Just bought 2 from Amazon since they do not stock it in any BSS near me.  I emmber uying Surge many years ago but I do not think I used it because I was using a bunch of other stuff.  I am excited to see how it works.



Nvm, I've found it


----------



## rileypak (Oct 9, 2016)

Documenting the start of my first bottle.
I'll take measurements some time this week.

ETA: I'll do progress checks after completing each bottle. I have three in the stash right now.

ETA2: I'm planning to do a one week break after finishing each bottle.


----------



## Daina (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm still on my first bottle. I transferred mine to an applicator bottle with a nozzle tip for ease of applying. I've been using about a month, missing one week while traveling for business. I also only use it once per day. Anyone else still on their first bottle? Just seems like everyone else is going thru the bottle quickly.


----------



## SweetestChick (Oct 10, 2016)

Daina said:


> I'm still on my first bottle. I transferred mine to an applicator bottle with a nozzle tip for ease of applying. I've been using about a month, missing one week while traveling for business. I also only use it once per day. Anyone else still on their first bottle? Just seems like everyone else is going thru the bottle quickly.



I'm still on mine as well! It may be because my hair is fine so I don't need to use as much.

Also just a little FYI I'm about to begin using VHF. I'm becoming a PJ lol.


----------



## Royalq (Oct 10, 2016)

Straight product pushas. Smh.  Y'all see me innocently browsing and be like
 "psssst...  Yo I got the stuff"*looks around nervously*
Me-" what stuff? "
Y'all thugs-"THE stuff!!  Step into my office"

Sigh I bought a bottle.  I'm going to be in these kinky twists for a few months so it gives me access to my scalp.  I think it will make it easier to spray my scalp.  I've retained absolutely nothing 2016. My hair has been so frustrating.  I grow slow but usually retain my 3-4 inches of growth.  But I retained nothing this year and idk why.  So I hope this thing works.  Usually growth aids don't work for me.  I've tried biotin, msm,  megatek, sulphur mixes,  MN,  mane-something pills can't remember the name,  gnc hsn pills.  They never work but hey this is the cheapest of them all. Nothing to lose.


----------



## Daina (Oct 10, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> I'm still on mine as well! It may be because my hair is fine so I don't need to use as much.
> 
> Also just a little FYI I'm about to begin using VHF. I'm becoming a PJ lol.



@SweetestChick, okay I'll bite what's VHF?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm on my second bottle.  Almost finished and will be starting my third soon.  I'm in crochet braids with more access to my scalp.  

Next week I'll be picking up 4 more bottles and another cream.


----------



## Royalq (Oct 10, 2016)

Daina said:


> @SweetestChick, okay I'll bite what's VHF?


Dont ask!we are all gonna buy it


----------



## Royalq (Oct 10, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm on my second bottle.  Almost finished and will be starting my third soon.  I'm in crochet braids with more access to my scalp.
> 
> Next week I'll be picking up 4 more bottles and another cream.


How did the first bottle work?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 10, 2016)

Royalq said:


> How did the first bottle work?



Awesome. 

I have pictures earlier in the thread @Royalq


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 10, 2016)

Bottle #2 is almost done... jury is still out. I plan to try and finish the year strong and reevaluate.

My goal is thickness and length.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 11, 2016)

I cannot read all 20 pages of the thread.

Is anyone using other products from the line? The shampoo, scalp cream, custard?


----------



## Daina (Oct 11, 2016)

Royalq said:


> Dont ask!we are all gonna buy it



@Royalq, I know I know I debated if I was even going to ask...


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 11, 2016)

So I read the entire thread and ventured out to find this miracle in a bottle!! It was at the first BSS I went to. So I bought two bottles and crochet hair. I need something to get me over this TWA hump. Will subscribe and follow!!


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 11, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I cannot read all 20 pages of the thread.
> 
> Is anyone using other products from the line? The shampoo, scalp cream, custard?



I have the shampoo, cream and spray. Using the shampoo once a week... Well, more like every other week.

I'm using the cream to lay my edges and on the length of my hair. *this is something that I'm doing rather irregularly.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 11, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> I have the shampoo, cream and spray. Using the shampoo once a week... Well, more like every other week.
> 
> I'm using the cream to lay my edges and on the length of my hair. *this is something that I'm doing rather irregularly.



Oh, thanks for replying! How do you like the shampoo? Do the products smell okay? Do you think I could use the products to do a good wash and go?


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 11, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, thanks for replying! How do you like the shampoo? Do the products smell okay? Do you think I could use the products to do a good wash and go?



Of course!  

It's ok... The shampoo smells medicated - minty.

The cream is very mild, not sure it has a smell. I am not repulsed, so that's a plus for a growth aid  its also not very moisturizing imo.

I followed the shampoo with my typical conditioners. I have not exclusively used the shampoo, cream and spray. Maybe I'll test it during a weekend.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 11, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I cannot read all 20 pages of the thread.
> 
> Is anyone using other products from the line? The shampoo, scalp cream, custard?


FYI, their products have parabens. You mentioned you're trying to avoid them.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 11, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> FYI, their products have parabens. You mentioned you're trying to avoid them.



 Many, many thanks. Well, that settles that!

ETA: The custard is advertised as lacking parabens. I'm sad the other products have them.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 11, 2016)

Bought me a bottle today. My edges are sad after post partum shedding. They're growing back in, and looking healthy, but I want them perfect asap! Also, my nape has broken off. Totally my fault. I hope this helps me. This thread is fun, took me back to when I first started seeing excelerated growth from growth aids, lol. I used to get so excited!! Thanks for mentioning this stuff @Honey Bee!!


----------



## Jas123 (Oct 11, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> Ladies I gave in. I removed my cornrows and did bigger ones.
> 
> *My hair is soooooooooo much thicker *and I'm a fine haired lady. I will wash end of Sept but I definitely see a lot of thickness and growth. Ill post pics after my wash


I have naturally thick hair and I'm natural and this stuff has definitely thickened up my hair. I thought it was just my imagination, but no, it really is thicker and my sides (the only area I'm really concerned with) are still what you would call apl but they're now at the crevice- So, hopefully by the end of the year I'll be past apl, like between apl & bsl (for my sides).

eta: actually the sides are a little past the crevice


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 11, 2016)

Will start back up tomorrow. Took roughly a 3 day rest. Scalp feels nice.


----------



## Daina (Oct 11, 2016)

I definitely notice more thickness. I was in the bank the other day and the teller said wow you have a lot of hair! I was on day 4 of a braid out which explains some of it but it was the first time a stranger made a comment. #hairnorexia  is real cause it wasn't till that comment that I started to believe it!


----------



## Jas123 (Oct 11, 2016)

Forgot to add that my very 1st wash after using this (like a weeks worth of usage) my hair went super no porosity, like literally I stood under the shower head, hair totally immersed and it was as if the water just rested on my hair, it was quite weird. I was like wtf is going on here. My hair stayed puffy and did not get drench and hang like it normally does- I actually got out the shower to look in the mirror and yep just as puffy as ever... It was temporary and my hair went back to its regular porosity. Just fyi in case anyone experiences this.


Jas123 said:


> I have naturally thick hair and I'm natural and this stuff has definitely thickened up my hair. I thought it was just my imagination, but no, it really is thicker and my sides (the only area I'm really concerned with) are still what you would call apl but they're now at the crevice- So, hopefully by the end of the year I'll be past apl, like between apl & bsl (for my sides).
> 
> eta: actually the sides are a little past the crevice


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 12, 2016)

The cream can be used as a deep rinse conditioner, so I applies it to my scalp heavily and my ends since this cream specifies that it controls split ends.  I uses it in conjunction with another conditioner w/ heat. Used the heat for 30 minutes, then left it in over night.

Literally no shed or broken hairs.  Also, may I add, I have been using this combo for a while.  My hair is very thick and have gotten thicker.  I also use

2 Beautifully Bamboo supplements per day
1 Natrol Biotin
Spray with the Netwurks spray twice daily while in two strand twists.

Hair is fully thick past bar, but my shrinkage is crazy. I have been doing this prior to these threads on the Bamboo supplements and Netwurks spray. Consistency is key.

Happy growing!


----------



## khadicurls (Oct 12, 2016)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> The cream can be used as a deep rinse conditioner, so I applies it to my scalp heavily and my ends since this cream specifies that it controls split ends.  I uses it in conjunction with another conditioner w/ heat. Used the heat for 30 minutes, then left it in over night.
> 
> Literally no shed or broken hairs.  Also, may I add, I have been using this combo for a while.  My hair is very thick and have gotten thicker.  I also use
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think I'll add the cream to my next purchase and use it as a DC.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 12, 2016)

@ThatJerseyGirl Thanks for the idea. I have 2 of the creams but I prefer the spray bottle. I will try this and see how that works.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 12, 2016)

I've been using the  cream on my scalp every other day. I will have to reup soon as I will only have my hair out once after this install prior to my next protective style.

Hmm, I just realized, I wont have a December picture. My update will be probably November 20th ish. My next install is December 8th.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 12, 2016)

My hair seemed a lot thicker when I took my braids out. My hair is already thick so at first I thought it was my imagination but I haven't been in a protective style for about 2 weeks and every time I touch my hair or put it in a bun I can tell a difference.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 12, 2016)

Just started using this spray again after getting sidetracked.  Just waiting to see how well this works out.


----------



## SweetestChick (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry for late reply!  But to the ladies who were curious about VHF: it's the dreaded virgin hair fertilizer. I know, I know it has...petroleum but well my hair was never harmed as a kid with grease so figured I try it out. After some research, the results from a lot of users (like Surge) were inspiring, I had to try--it's cheap! But to avoid any trouble I'm only using 3 X's a week at night. Will use Surge on alternate nights.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 13, 2016)

I plan to rebraid my hair Friday & start back using for about 4-6 weeks then take 1 week off.


----------



## Daina (Oct 13, 2016)

Has anyone used the spray while their hair was straight?  I'm going to flat iron soon as I miss my hair and just trying to determine if I will need to take 2 weeks off while my hair is straight.


----------



## SweetestChick (Oct 13, 2016)

Daina said:


> Has anyone used the spray while their hair was straight?  I'm going to flat iron soon as I miss my hair and just trying to determine if I will need to take 2 weeks off while my hair is straight.



Yup I do. Makes my roots a tad wavy after a couple uses but that's about it. Nothing really noticeable. But my hair isn't natural, so can't speak for others.


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 13, 2016)

New set of braids 10/13.

Looking forward to not having to go through that process again for another 4 weeks


----------



## Royalq (Oct 13, 2016)

My bottle just came today. I put a smidgen of haitian castor oil into it. will take and post a before pic and measure the section. Lets see how this works. Im 4a, normal density, high porosity, and slow growing.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 13, 2016)

Beginning measurements (_that I was supposed to take on Sunday _) -

FRONT LEFT QUADRANT
Center of forehead: 10"
Above ear: 11"
Crown: 11"

FRONT RIGHT QUADRANT
Center of forehead: 12"
Above ear: 10.25"
Crown: 11.5"

BACK LEFT QUADRANT
Center of nape: 10"
Crown: 11"
Behind ear: 10.5"

BACK RIGHT QUADRANT
Center of nape: 9.5"
Crown: 11"
Behind ear: 10.75"


----------



## BklynHeart (Oct 13, 2016)

I've been using this for 3 weeks no real growth however my hair seems thicker. I trimmed my hair on Monday to get rid of the thin ends I got from Marley twists I had in from July to mid September. 
I'll reassess in mid November .


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 13, 2016)

I finished my first bottle today. I won't be taking any breaks because I need a good 3"s of growth by December. I still have in my second set of cornrows and considering when I should wash and redo them because my hair is looking a fuzzy raggedy mess.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 13, 2016)

In response, I believe the cream is their conditioner that act as a leave in as well. It's in the directions.  I massaged it in very well and then added heat.  Good luck!

ETA:  i forgot to mention that you will experience THICKNESS before growth. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Royalq (Oct 13, 2016)

dangit, so i took pictures but for whatever reason photo bucket wont show it. But i measured the front at 16. My crown is between 16.5-17. I put liquid in a different bottle because the xcel bottle squirts rather than sprays. so I put it into a more misting spray bottle. The xcel spray has a very mild almost non existant scent so the castor oil over took it easily. meh, i dont mind.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 13, 2016)

SexySin985 said:


> Do you remember Surge 14 Hair Revitalizer from back in the day that was a RAVE on all the hair forums? Well guess what ya'll? It's back!!!!!!
> 
> I found out about it from a FB natural hair group and was able to purchase it at a nearby BSS. It's from the original creator of Surge 14 but it's now under a new name. It has the same exact ingredients as the original Surge.
> 
> ...


@faithVA here are the ingredients


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 13, 2016)

Anybody have the cream ingredients listed somewhere? I can't find them anywhere for some reason. 
My bottle gets here on Saturday. Ain't no breaks bih, and I should have ordered at least two bottles, instead of one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2016)

My son was using my Xcel spritz. I was about to karate chop him in the neck.

 Next week, I'm buying him, his own stuff.  I cant be on the news for bodily harm over products.  I'd be so ashamed to be known across the land as the PJ who dealt her son a blow for touching her products.


SMH. I WAS HOT!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *My son was using my Xcel spritz. I was about to karate chop him in the neck.  Next week, I'm buying him, his own stuff.  I cant be on the news for bodily harm over products.  I'd be so ashamed to be known across the land as the PJ who dealt her son a blow for touching her products.
> SMH. I WAS HOT!!!*



@shawnyblazes 

This entire post.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 14, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> My son was using my Xcel spritz. I was about to karate chop him in the neck.
> 
> Next week, I'm buying him, his own stuff.  I cant be on the news for bodily harm over products.  I'd be so ashamed to be known across the land as the PJ who dealt her son a blow for touching her products.
> 
> ...


@shawnyblazes 

I know your pain. That's why I started getting them their own stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2016)

I felt bad for 5 seconds.  Then I pointed out all the good products  in the window that he can use. 

 HE KNOWS, I told him , anything on the sink,      DO NOT TOUCH!


 Hrmph.  Got me out here looking crazy.


 He was staring at me like  


Talking about, I want my hair to grow back faster!, BOY! if you dont stop toouchhhing my hair stuff.


Imma just get him his own.  HE stay in my  Sarenzo too, almost caught a case.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 14, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> My son was using my Xcel spritz. I was about to karate chop him in the neck.
> 
> Next week, I'm buying him, his own stuff.  I cant be on the news for bodily harm over products.  I'd be so ashamed to be known across the land as the PJ who dealt her son a blow for touching her products.
> 
> ...


----------



## rileypak (Oct 14, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I felt bad for 5 seconds.  Then I pointed out all the good products  in the window that he can use.
> 
> HE KNOWS, I told him , anything on the sink,      DO NOT TOUCH!
> 
> ...



I'm not even telling the dudes in my family about NW21. Cause then I'll be out here buying cases like I'm a wholesaler or something.

This just gave me flashbacks to when I caught my nephew three whole fingas deep in my M:C HempAde on the counter 
I had to catch myself cause I almost called him something  I had to guide those fingas over to the jar of APB Hair and Body Butta that I can still purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2016)

rileypak said:


> *This just gave me flashbacks to when I caught my nephew three whole fingas deep in my M:C HempAde on the counter *
> *I had to catch myself cause I almost called him something  I had to guide those fingas over to the jar of APB Hair and Body Butta that I can still purchase*.



@rileypak @shawnyblazes
*DANG*  Ya'll PJ's is dangerous.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 14, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> *DANG*  Ya'll PJ's is dangerous.



I'm mostly dangerous about stuff I can't purchase anymore...


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 14, 2016)

At least y'all don't have folks in y'all stuff doing pre-BF hauls. My lil sister stole, yes stole, about 15 products from me. Had them all packed up in her moving box.  Didn't even try to properly tape the box she stole from back up. I guess she thought I wouldn't notice. I wanna punch her in the face so bad.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 14, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I felt bad for 5 seconds.  Then I pointed out all the good products  in the window that he can use.
> 
> HE KNOWS, I told him , anything on the sink,      DO NOT TOUCH!
> 
> ...


. This is sooo hilarious!!!


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Oct 14, 2016)

Mine was delivered yesterday.  I now have a reason to check my mailbox  lol


----------



## victory777 (Oct 14, 2016)

This time I ordered extra products for my Mom, she is always like  "I can't find anything that works for me on my own, but if you can reach into your stash....I would be most grateful". My mother gets products on the regular, so this is all dramatic.  I agree with you @rileypak , I would too. SMH. My Mom even tried to spray some on her head while at my house , but she cuts her hair constantly  to a Twa.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2016)

victory777 said:


> . This is sooo hilarious!!!


 Y'all know I cant tell anyone offline this right?? 

I would get some serious looks.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 14, 2016)

@shawnyblazes  This Hair Forum is like my therapy. When I see you guys post , I'm Like .     
Noone else understands. I come Out of lurkdom for these threads. Not to get off thread, I feel like you guys are so brave doing Instagram @shawnyblazes . Your pics are so raw and beautiful ; I run from the camera.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2016)

victory777 said:


> @shawnyblazes  This Hair Forum is like my therapy. When I see you guys post , I'm Like .
> Noone else understands. I come Out of lurkdom for these threads. Not to get off thread, I feel like you guys are so brave doing Instagram @shawnyblazes . Your pics are so raw and beautiful ; I run from the camera.



I'm in love with myself and my family.  You never know who needs a smile to brighten their day. 

I refuse to cater to the devil.  Don't think it or entertain it.  Just try and live your life with the intent to be happy.   @victory777 

Back on topic.  My girlfriend calls me stingy with my products.

I'm not stingy , I can share.  Just don't use my stuff without asking.  Qhemet Biologics is not for my 18 year old sons head.  He better be happy I let him use my Soultanicals.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep i know the feeling of NOT wanting to share, products are precious commodity for me i give 0 [email protected]$!&s about what anyone thinks about me and my products. Live ur life while i live mine and do NOT touch my stuff simple.


----------



## junipertree (Oct 15, 2016)

I was using this off and on for about a month. I really wish I took before pics because I'm certain I gained noticeable length and thickness. I've been wearing wngs but I rollerset this past week and I see the difference.

I purchased 2 more bottles. This time I will do a length check before and try to be more consistent. I will post a before pic later today or tomorrow and check back in next month.


----------



## Daina (Oct 15, 2016)

OMG these posts struck a cord cause I had to go nuclear on my husband and 13 year old son for going in my "good" products! I told them all products beneath the bathroom sink are for my use only. They can use anything above the sink. I come back from my business trip and they went in my Xcel 21, my CR products, used up all my wheat germ oil and used my Joico stash. My husband had mixed so many products together my 2 year old looked like Chicken George! After my head spent around like the exorcist I bet they won't go in my "good" stuff again...smh


----------



## rileypak (Oct 15, 2016)

I think the spray contributed to much less shed hair this wash day. I only had to clear the belly button cover twice this weekend. The second time was really more out of habit cause I'm so used to doing it.


----------



## ilong (Oct 15, 2016)

Daina said:


> OMG these posts struck a cord cause I had to go nuclear on my husband and 13 year old son for going in my "good" products! I told them all products beneath the bathroom sink are for my use only. They can use anything above the sink. I come back from my business trip and they went in my Xcel 21, my CR products, used up all my wheat germ oil and used my Joico stash. *My husband had mixed so many products together my 2 year old looked like Chicken George! After my head spent around like the exorcist I bet they won't go in my "good" stuff again*...smh


OMG @Daina - my laughter at your post startled  my DGD.  She  jumped and asked me what was wrong!   I used to be this way about my dressmaking shears!  After spending hundreds of dollars replacing my shears which he went "DOWN into my CLOSED DOOR workshop" to use for paper cutting and whatever, my husband finally got the hint.  DON'T TOUCH my shears!


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 15, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I think the spray contributed to much less shed hair this wash day. I only had to clear the belly button cover twice this weekend. The second time was really more out of habit cause I'm so used to doing it.



I've only had to clear it once. It still looks like a lot but when I examine the hair..... let's just say it's not a lot.


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 15, 2016)

Fell back up in the same BSS I got my first 2 bottles from and grabbed the cream for my edges and found that they only had 2 bottles of the spray (I bought both). I feel like I need to hoard this stuff. I saw it on eBay for $11.99 and in the BSS it is $7.99 I have been applying it to my fro twice a day. I have had itchies but not sure if I should get excited yet. Off to see if the BSS has restocked, might even ask them to order 6 for me. Now that I have installed my crochet braids I will be using the spray for my scalp and the cream for my edges and nape.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 15, 2016)

All I want to do is spritz.  I can't wait to see my hair in 4 more weeks.


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 16, 2016)

They hadn't got anymore in so I asked and they are ordering 6 bottles for me!


----------



## Lynn84 (Oct 16, 2016)

Okay ladies analyze these pics with me. I've been staring at these and while I feel like this is growth I'm always second guessing myself with what ifs. I'm either gonna order a million bottles of this or never bother to buy it again.  I wish I would have taken more and better pics but these were all I took. 

This is Sept 23. The day I had the crochet braids installed and the day I started using the xcel 21.
 

Oct 2

 

Oct 15
 

Oct 15
 

So what do y'all think? I'm debating over weather it was growth or if my braids just weren't done well.  I wanna say its growth but me being me I over analyze every little thing!


----------



## Royalq (Oct 16, 2016)

@MsGlass  idk. braids tend to slip alot, especially if you wash them. to me the best method to measure is to do a pull length test or to measure with a ruler. im in kinky twists and ive been using xcel for about 4 days and my twists are loose as heck. its because the xcel is wetting my roots and cause the hair to slip alot.


----------



## Lynn84 (Oct 16, 2016)

Royalq said:


> @MsGlass  idk. braids tend to slip alot, especially if you wash them. to me the best method to measure is to do a pull length test or to measure with a ruler. im in kinky twists and ive been using xcel for about 4 days and my twists are loose as heck. its because the xcel is wetting my roots and cause the hair to slip alot.


This one of the possibilities I was coming up with. I feel like it's helping a little but not that much. LOL! I'm going to blow dry and flat iron when I take them out, maybe that will be a better comparison.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 16, 2016)

@MsGlass ummmm, thats growth


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 16, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> @MsGlass ummmm, thats growth



Ditto. 


Growth.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 17, 2016)

I know for a fact my recent woes with netwurks was the scalp exfoliation. That's the only thing that changed. When I get back on it, I will only use it 1x a day and see if that makes it better


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> *I know for a fact my recent woes with netwurks was the scalp exfoliation. That's the only thing that changed. When I get back on it, I will only use it 1x a day and see if that makes it better*


@Saludable84
What do you mean?


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 18, 2016)

Added about two ounces of the hair revitalizer to a little bit of oil. Already had a pack of assorted mascara wands lying around to make my old lash oil but this is perfect.

I don't remember who brought using this on lashes up but you are AMAZING doll thank you. Will be applying nightly.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 18, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What do you mean?



I was cleaning my scalp with clay but wasn't really getting in there. The first time I used the Komaza Pona, it was ok, little itchies, but the second week I went ham and I think I left my scalp too clean. After that the itching got bad. I'm thinking maybe I just scrubbed to hard and affected my scalp. Even now, my scalp feels better but I have an area I scrubbed really hard that feels tender. 

I don't think it's the surge. I think it was me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> *I don't think it's the surge. I think it was me*



@Saludable84
Yeah, I think it was "me too."

Whatever I was using with it, didn't play well with it.  At all.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 18, 2016)

I sprayed last night and so far, my scalp feels ok. I was diluting it before with oil but I used it straight this time.


----------



## Daina (Oct 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Added about two ounces of the hair revitalizer to a little bit of oil. Already had a pack of assorted mascara wands lying around to make my old lash oil but this is perfect.
> 
> I don't remember who brought using this on lashes up but you are AMAZING doll thank you. Will be applying nightly.



@morgandenae, I hope it works for you it has done wonders for my lashes in just the 6 weeks I've been doing it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 18, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair  & @Saludable84 
I noticed I can only use this by itself. After having success the first month I decided to add my emu oil mix to it. That tore my scalp up so I stopped. I've since returned to using NW21 by itself with no issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2016)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I noticed I can only use this by itself. After having success the first month I decided to add my emu oil mix to it. That tore my scalp up so I stopped. I've since returned to using NW21 by itself with no issues.*


@curlyhersheygirl
Really Curly?

Thanks for posting this.  Now I know, it was the other stuff I was using.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 18, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Really Curly?
> 
> Thanks for posting this.  Now I know, it was the other stuff I was using.


@IDareT'sHair 
If you start back using it solo let me know how it went.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2016)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *If you start back using it solo let me know how it went.*


@curlyhersheygirl
I "may" try to finish the bottle I have open in the future.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 18, 2016)

The past few days have been hectic for me since I've been trying to move. Haven't used this since Saturday but I'll be getting my act together tonight.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 18, 2016)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair  & @Saludable84
> I noticed I can only use this by itself. After having success the first month I decided to add my emu oil mix to it. That tore my scalp up so I stopped. I've since returned to using NW21 by itself with no issues.



Thanks! 

I need to not Scrub so hard in the future. I'm more than sure that was the contributing factor. My scalp ain't that dutty


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2016)

@curlyhersheygirl
Truthfully, it's gone be a minute before I look at that bottle again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 18, 2016)

* hold my bottle in the morning like its my precious *

My 2nd bottle is almost done. I think my son helped me along the way to move thru it so quick but I have 3 bottles left and will be ordering 4 more next week


----------



## Royalq (Oct 18, 2016)

So about a week in.  My scalp feels okay.  I've been spraying twice a day on most days.


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 18, 2016)

Daina said:


> @morgandenae, I hope it works for you it has done wonders for my lashes in just the 6 weeks I've been doing it!



It was you. Thanks for the idea chica! I have a tube of Idol Lash but it's too expensive to keep up so this is perfect. 

Do you apply both night and day?


----------



## victory777 (Oct 18, 2016)

The Netwurks cream feels really nice, "oiling" my scalp with the cream after spritzing my scalp with Netwurks. So far so good.
Edited to correct spelling.


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 18, 2016)

I've gotten a little more lazy with application.

I'm spraying twice per day though, mainly focusing on the areas that require attention in the am + gently separating large sections and spraying. I'm using massaging to spread it around in the evening.

After massages, my hair is big poof!


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 18, 2016)

Back to spraying my scalp twice a day. I really enjoyed using the cream while my hair was flat ironed.  I will continue to use the cream around my edges while using the spray on my scalp.


----------



## Daina (Oct 18, 2016)

charmtreese said:


> Back to spraying my scalp twice a day. I really enjoyed using the cream while my hair was flat ironed.  I will continue to use the cream around my edges while using the spray on my scalp.



Did your hair revert when using the cream?  I stopped using the spray when I flat ironed so it would be great if I could use the cream and not take a break.


----------



## Daina (Oct 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> It was you. Thanks for the idea chica! I have a tube of Idol Lash but it's too expensive to keep up so this is perfect.
> 
> Do you apply both night and day?



@morgandenae, I only use it at night but  I use my EVOO/castor oil/peppermint oil mix twice per day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 18, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> Truthfully, it's gone be a minute before I look at that bottle again.


@IDareT'sHair 
I understand. I would take a minute myself if I had your experience.


----------



## khadicurls (Oct 18, 2016)

I've been using the spray for 2 weeks now. I forgot to spray three days and mostly sprayed once a day. My scalp itched a little as I sprayed but once it dried I didn't have any problems. Here's the growth.

ETA: I'm going to have to figure out a new way to measure my growth.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 19, 2016)

khadicurls said:


> I've been using the spray for 2 weeks now. I forgot to spray three days and mostly sprayed once a day. My scalp itched a little as I sprayed but once it dried I didn't have any problems. Here's the growth.
> 
> ETA: I'm going to have to figure out a new way to measure my growth.


That is a LOT of growth!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 19, 2016)

Quick thing I noticed. 

If I use anything that stimulates my scalp then it itches after using the Xcel 21.


This morning I used Soultanicals Nappucino  and immediately after my head starting itching like crazy.  In sprayed some APB refresher on top and massaged it in.  Died down immediately.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Quick thing I noticed.
> 
> If I use anything that stimulates my scalp then it itches after using the Xcel 21.
> 
> ...



This is why I stopped using it after working out and before the shower. Once my scalp is open, it's such a pain on my scalp.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 19, 2016)

Using it on my hairline now.


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 19, 2016)

Daina said:


> Did your hair revert when using the cream?  I stopped using the spray when I flat ironed so it would be great if I could use the cream and not take a break.



No, it didn't make my hair revert.


----------



## khadicurls (Oct 19, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> That is a LOT of growth!



Thank you. I see it but I still don't believe it.


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 19, 2016)

The BSS had only  4 bottles when I ordered 6.  I only bought 3 so maybe someone else can buy it.  Using it twice a day with the cream on my edges and nape. It has only been a week so I can't comment on growth.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 20, 2016)

I ordered two bottles and they arrived today. I'm gonna get my spray on tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 20, 2016)

My 2 bottles will be here in a few days. I can't wait


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 20, 2016)

I got it bad.

I'm amazed by the feel of the hair closest to my scalp.  I'm almost scared to see how the length feels when I take my hair down.

 THE only reason I'm trying to hold onto this protective style is to see what kind of progress I make in another three weeks.


I'm going to flip if my broken piece of hair has grown!


----------



## SweetestChick (Oct 20, 2016)

Noticed my roots were growing out more and took a pic. And indeed it has grown about 1.25" since the last time I had checked my progress less than a month ago. W00t! There's something to the VHF I started using after all. I was _barely_ getting .5" every 2 weeks beforehand. My hair is now _past_ the 8 on my measuring tee...last pic it was almost touching the 7.  Can't wait till December picture posting!

Keep in mind I just started using VHF last Tues. But don't worry ladies I have still been using Surge and won't discontinue anytime soon!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 21, 2016)

Started my 3rd bottle this morning.


----------



## Luxlii (Oct 21, 2016)

My two bottles arrived today! I will be using it once or twice every day. I will use a dye bottle to apple it to my scalp. HHG!


----------



## rileypak (Oct 21, 2016)

Way less shed hairs again this wash day. Haven't even had to clear the belly button cover yet 

I think I'm going to stick to just spraying the bigger parts and not between every twist. My edges appear to be thickening up. Not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me or what but I might need to go ahead and grab a few more bottles


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2016)

@rileypak
Nice Review!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 22, 2016)

Bump


----------



## victory777 (Oct 22, 2016)

Starting my third bottle


----------



## Lynn84 (Oct 22, 2016)

I took my braids out last night and I can now say that it's definitely growth I was seeing so I'm ordering 2 more bottles and the cream.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone here lives in the Brooklyn or Bronx area? I know a couple stores that carry surge for $6.99


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 23, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> Anyone here lives in the Brooklyn or Bronx area? I know a couple stores that carry surge for $6.99



Where? I found on Fulton in Brooklyn because I was working in the area that day but I'm in the East Bronx.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 23, 2016)

Finally put my braids in for round 2. I'm gonna _really_ try to use twice a day everyday for about 6 weeks before I take these braids out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 23, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Finally put my braids in for round 2. I'm gonna _really_ try to use twice a day everyday for about 6 weeks before I take these braids out.
> 
> View attachment 377211



Are you wearing wigs over? If so, do you take down nightly? Do you mind posting a picture if you're wigging? I'm about to go this route I think


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 23, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Are you wearing wigs over? If so, do you take down nightly? Do you mind posting a picture if you're wagging? I'm about to go this route I think



Yes I'm wearing wigs & I take the wig off everyday. Some days I wear a scarf in a turban style with the bun in the back. This is the wig I've been wearing this week.


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 23, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Yes I'm wearing wigs & I take the wig off everyday. Some days I wear a scarf in a turban style with the bun in the back. This is the wig I've been wearing this week.
> View attachment 377215


Cute wig!! What's her name? Where did you get it? Deets please!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 23, 2016)

My hair is officially past BSL but not yet MBL. Think I'll restart slowly and use it in larger sections.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 23, 2016)

KinkyRN said:


> Cute wig!! What's her name? Where did you get it? Deets please!!



Thanks! It's Outré Duby Pixie. I got it online from Sam's beauty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2016)

@VinDieselsWifey
Your progress is amazing.  Your Hair is really recovering and looking good.  

ETA:  Cute Wig!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 23, 2016)

Looking at my time line.  I started August 20th.  My next update will be before November  20th. 

It depends on when my start date is for my new job.  I want a fresh protective style.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 23, 2016)

So my roots are getting super thick. This NW21 is at least giving me thickness, I will say that. 
I'll know about any growth after I finish this first bottle.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 23, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @VinDieselsWifey
> Your progress is amazing.  Your Hair is really recovering and looking good.
> 
> ETA:  Cute Wig!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 23, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Yes I'm wearing wigs & I take the wig off everyday. Some days I wear a scarf in a turban style with the bun in the back. This is the wig I've been wearing this week.
> View attachment 377215


Wow! Absolutely lovely @VinDieselsWifey 

Your hair is recovering so nicely


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 23, 2016)

*the Precious*
I told y'all, it was potent...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 23, 2016)

Just finished a bottle and now on to my next bottle.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 23, 2016)

Still spritzing along. I can feel a difference in thickness and I can see the growth. Will order more during BF. Depending on sales, I will decide how many bottles to order. Probably 12.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 23, 2016)

Restarting my Netwurks 21 spraying tonight - day 1 done.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 23, 2016)

My edges feel fluffy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 24, 2016)

I look crazy but oh well.  It works.

I'm sold.  After three weeks of protective styling I had plenty of give in my braids.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 24, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I look crazy but oh well.  It works.
> 
> I'm sold.  After three weeks of protective styling I had plenty of give in my braids.


Awesome progress! !


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Oct 25, 2016)

It works...my girls cornrows look a mess after 2 weeks vs. 4 but hey, it is what it is.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 25, 2016)

My spray is here! I sprayed my scalp and ends and did a quick massage. It smells much better than I expected.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 25, 2016)

If anyone has bottles of the old formula, I will gladly take them off your hands.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 25, 2016)

Looking at where I started on August 20th, the hair was at eyebrow level, I think its safe to say I received about an inch a month.  It looks around 2 inches of growth from eyebrow to middle of nose.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 25, 2016)

Just accidentally burned off my left eye's lashes. After wiping away the crumbs, why did I reach straight for this bottle? I'm using it on my brows now too lol. Hopefully, Netwurks can work some magic


----------



## Royalq (Oct 25, 2016)

Well it's been two weeks.  So I measured my hair and no growth.  If I was going to get half an inch I should have been 1/4 by now.  The bottle is almost finished.  Idk if I should continue


----------



## Royalq (Oct 25, 2016)

Royalq said:


> My bottle just came today. I put a smidgen of haitian castor oil into it. will take and post a before pic and measure the section. Lets see how this works. Im 4a, normal density, high porosity, and slow growing.


After looking at the date on this post,  this Thursday will be two weeks.  Maybe I will continue but I have to order more bottles


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 25, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> *Just accidentally burned off my left eye's lashes*. After wiping away the crumbs, why did I reach straight for this bottle? I'm using it on my brows now too lol. Hopefully, Netwurks can work some magic



Girl WHAT?!?! HOW??


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 25, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl WHAT?!?! HOW??



I stupidly had my face too close to the spark smh...don't ask. Next thing I know, I'm feeling the heat and smelling my lashes burning. I was already struggling in that department and now I've got twl to contend with


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 25, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I stupidly had my face too close to the spark smh...don't ask. Next thing I know, I'm feeling the heat and smelling my lashes burning. I was already struggling in that department and now I've got twl to contend with


TWL!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 25, 2016)

Royalq said:


> Well it's been two weeks.  So I measured my hair and no growth.  If I was going to get half an inch I should have been 1/4 by now.  The bottle is almost finished.  Idk if I should continue



Try and dont watch the pot.


----------



## Royalq (Oct 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Try and dont watch the pot.


Sigh.  Maybe I'll use it until new years.  I'm not a length checker. Before this I haven't checked my length since February.  But Im anxious to see if this works.  I need to hide my tape measurer


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 25, 2016)

Started my first bottle this past Sat. I'm super excited. I won't be able to track my growth because I'm at the end of a crochet install and my roots are too fuzzy to tell. I'm using it on my edges and crown (slow growing areas). I'll probably do my next install next week and then I can start tracking growth. I'm hoping this stuff works cuz I'm ps'ing until my hair gets past the awkward stage, boring af, but oddly freeing. 

I gave my mom a bottle too. Her thyroid (on the path to being fixed) messed up her growth and she's sad. I told her to throw on a wig and be done with it, but hey, nobody listens to me. Instead, she wants to go back to her locs.  Failing that, she'd_ accept_ twists.  I'm like, Lady, your roots are too frail for all that.  So we trynna get her right too.


----------



## Napp (Oct 25, 2016)

I measured my new growth and I had a nice inch. I think I'm going to break because I noticed my cornrows were slightly matted. I just want to leave my hair alone under my wigs for long periods of time. Idc if it grows or not. I'm feeling burnt out.


----------



## scarcity21 (Oct 25, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> Noticed my roots were growing out more and took a pic. And indeed it has grown about 1.25" since the last time I had checked my progress less than a month ago. W00t! There's something to the VHF I started using after all. I was _barely_ getting .5" every 2 weeks beforehand. My hair is now _past_ the 8 on my measuring tee...last pic it was almost touching the 7.  Can't wait till December picture posting!
> 
> Keep in mind I just started using VHF last Tues. But don't worry ladies I have still been using Surge and won't discontinue anytime soon!


@SweetestChick what is vhf?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2016)

scarcity21 said:


> @SweetestChick what is vhf?


Yeah, I wanna know too


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2016)

By the way, I already sprayed the edges of my scalp tonight .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 25, 2016)

Virgin hair fertilizer.


----------



## SweetestChick (Oct 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Virgin hair fertilizer.



Yup!  Thanks hon. I had replied to someone else's question before about that but didn't  seem like anyone read it lol.


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 26, 2016)

I took my hair out of cornrows from week old crochet install and cleansed with the Soultanicals fall bundle (will be a definite hit). Rebraided and continuing with spray and cream twice a day. I noticed my hair was thicker for sure. But the growth I'm not sure about. It has only been 2 weeks and I have only had access to my scalp for a week. Regardless I am going to use the 5 bottles I have.


----------



## stacy (Oct 26, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> Noticed my roots were growing out more and took a pic. And indeed it has grown about 1.25" since the last time I had checked my progress less than a month ago. W00t! There's something to the VHF I started using after all. I was _barely_ getting .5" every 2 weeks beforehand. My hair is now _past_ the 8 on my measuring tee...last pic it was almost touching the 7.  Can't wait till December picture posting!
> 
> Keep in mind I just started using VHF last Tues. But don't worry ladies I have still been using Surge and won't discontinue anytime soon!


Congratulations! However, seems like you really can't attribute the growth to NW21, since you are using VHF.


----------



## stacy (Oct 26, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Yes I'm wearing wigs & I take the wig off everyday. Some days I wear a scarf in a turban style with the bun in the back. This is the wig I've been wearing this week.
> View attachment 377215


Girl, that unit looks great on you! Lipstick is gorgeous!


----------



## SweetestChick (Oct 26, 2016)

stacy said:


> Congratulations! However, seems like you really can't attribute the growth to NW21, since you are using VHF.



Hm..well I _am _still using Xcel 21 just not as much anymore since I only use it on days I won't use the VHF. Having said that I do believe VHF is more effective for my hair growth.

Darn you, Stacy! I'm starting to feel like  shredsofdignity now lol. To continue to post here or not, that is the question.


----------



## stacy (Oct 26, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> Hm..well I _am _still using Xcel 21 just not as much anymore since I only use it on days I won't use the VHF. Having said that I do believe VHF is more effective for my hair growth.
> 
> Darn you, Stacy! I'm starting to feel like  shredsofdignity now lol. To continue to post here or not, that is the question.


Sorry, not trying to make you "feel some kind of way," as the saying goes. Do what works for you. It is all about healthy hair growth, whatever aids are used.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 26, 2016)

A few days in and I already have a lil fro on my edges.  Good thing I'm taking my hair down cuz I can't go out like this. Ain't enough Hick's in the world.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 26, 2016)

stacy said:


> Girl, that unit looks great on you! Lipstick is gorgeous!



Thanks! It's Drop Dead Red by Too Faced.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 26, 2016)

For those who are doing two applications per day: How many bottles do you think you use in a month? Half? One? Between one and two? More than two? Thanks in advance!

My Netwurks spray and custard just arrived.

I will compare the ingredients on the House of Beauty bottle with that at the humongous Jenny Beauty Supply nearest me. If they are the same, I'll do any future purchasing of spray there.

After patch testing the custard, testing whether the custard works on my hair as a styler, and testing how the spray feels on my scalp (hopefully no burning), I'm going to:
1. do a length check, 
2. do a Netwurks-centric regimen for a month if I don't have any adverse reactions, and
3. assess my hair and its growth.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey @YvetteWithJoy , One bottle lasts me approximately one month with twice daily applications


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 26, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Hey @YvetteWithJoy , One bottle lasts me approximately one month with twice daily applications



Thanks, ma'am! That is helpful.  

Tryna get this purchasing more focused and purposeful.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 26, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> For those who are doing two applications per day: How many bottles do you think you use in a month? Half? One? Between one and two? More than two? Thanks in advance!
> 
> My Netwurks spray and custard just arrived.
> 
> ...



I've only purchased Netwurks products at Jenny Beauty Supply. It's the same products, so in the future you can save on shipping.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 26, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> I've only purchased Netwurks products at Jenny Beauty Supply. It's the same products, so in the future you can save on shipping.





Thanks so much!

That is GOOOOOOD to know. I wasn't sure if it was "old" leftover product or not. I called the manager before ordering from online, and he was talking about how he remembered Xcel spray from back in the day and still should have some around there somewhere . . . LOL!

Does Jenny Beauty have the custard and cream? If not, if these products work out, I'll buy the spray at Jenny Beauty and purchase the custard x2 online to save shipping fees (i.e., get lots of custard at a time on one shipping fee).


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 26, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> That is GOOOOOOD to know. I wasn't sure if it was "old" leftover product or not. I called the manager before ordering from online, and he was talking about how he remembered Xcel spray from back in the day and still should have some around there somewhere . . . LOL!
> 
> Does Jenny Beauty have the custard and cream? If not, if these products work out, I'll buy the spray at Jenny Beauty and purchase the custard x2 online to save shipping fees (i.e., get lots of custard at a time on one shipping fee).



No problem. 

I haven't seen the custard there. I just replenished my supply of spray and cream on Monday.  I will go back tomorrow to finish up my shopping spree (haul pass) for October.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 26, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> No problem.
> 
> I haven't seen the custard there. I just replenished my supply of spray and cream on Monday.  I will go back tomorrow to finish up my shopping spree (haul pass) for October.



Is the cream paraben-free? The custard is and that encouraged me to try those Netwurks growth-causing mucca-however-you-pronounce them on my strands. I know the spray has parabens.  I'll "deal" for this product, since research "claims" such small amounts in hair products are fine . . . _*since* _I just could have awesome edges again. (Oh, the thought!)


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 26, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Is the cream paraben-free? The custard is and that encouraged me to try those Netwurks growth-causing mucca-however-you-pronounce them on my strands. I know the spray has parabens.  I'll "deal" for this product, since research "claims" such small amounts in hair products are fine . . . _*since* _I just could have awesome edges again. (Oh, the thought!)



No, the cream isn't paraben free.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 27, 2016)

So I wish I would've taken an before pic, but my cornrows were similar to those who posted.. This I guess my starting point on slightly stretched hair


----------



## victory777 (Oct 27, 2016)

I most definitely noted more thickness and more moisture. I had initially assumed that the protein would be too much...but I'm pleased


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm still using twice per day... Though I didn't spray last night.

Still on bottle 3 with maybe a little over half left.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 27, 2016)

Today makes it officially 4 weeks since my second set of cornrows that I installed on Sept 29th.  See post on page 19.

Update pic 4 weeks of usage once daily


----------



## victory777 (Oct 27, 2016)

@PureSilver , . Great progress! A fellow fine haired natural here... How long does it take you to complete a bottle?


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 27, 2016)

I would say about 6 weeks if I use it 2x daily. I slacked these past 4 weeks but once I wash, DC and install fresh braids for Nov I'm gonna make sure that the last 2 months of this year counts


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 28, 2016)

I  have been spraying day and night since Monday.  I was supposed to take a start pic after my dc tonight,  but I ended up redoing my braids while watching Netflix. My phone was almost dead anyway...

I did measure a section on the left and it's 12.5. I will measure again in 3 weeks to see if I got any growth.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been spraying mine as well mostly once a day though.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 28, 2016)

I bought the xcel21. yall killin me! let's hope my scalp doesnt rebel. smh

Eta bought xcel not surge. doh!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2016)

I wonder if Xcel21 will strip my bkt... I guess I'll find out in a few weeks. So far it's making my roots really soft.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> I bought the xcel21. yall killin me! let's hope my scalp doesnt rebel. smh
> 
> *Eta bought xcel not surge*. doh!


----------



## Daina (Oct 29, 2016)

My brows and lashes are looking so lush! My lashes actually have some very nice length to them. Not waiting for BF going to order 10 bottles tomorrow!


----------



## victory777 (Oct 29, 2016)

Daina said:


> My brows and lashes are looking so lush! My lashes actually have some very nice length to them. Not waiting for BF going to order 10 bottles tomorrow!


Wait!!! Leave some for me!!


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 29, 2016)

The continuing saga ...As the PJs Hoard


----------



## victory777 (Oct 29, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> The continuing saga ...As the PJs Hoard


Lol. Miss @Daina about to crash the siteand make it rain in bottles.


----------



## Daina (Oct 29, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Lol. Miss @Daina about to crash the siteand make it rain in bottles.




 I sho' is...not waiting to BF. Someone at church mentioned getting some so the secret is out. Bad enough I have to out hoard my fellow PJ's on here but now that it's mainstream I'm not playing no games. My lashes don't even need mascara...


----------



## rileypak (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh snap...I better grab a few more then


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 29, 2016)

Is the spray better then the cream or is it about the same?


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 30, 2016)

Someone told me she needed her hair to grow  so I told her about it. Homegirl bought three and offered to buy me 3 more. I wanted to say yes, but I still have two full bottles in here 

This stuff really works. I've been off of it for two weeks and haven't really noticed an increase in shedding and my hair is nicely reaching MBL. 1x a day is enough for me.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 30, 2016)

I only started to be consistent with the spray starting last week and I use the cream overnight. Since my scalp was itching something serious before, I stopped but now I use the spray once a day undiluted and so far things are still going well. I can't speak for growth just yet but I won't check until the end of the year maybe. 

@bluediamond0829 I only use the cream on my hair as an overnight treatment which works well for me. I don't really use the cream on my scalp. I prefer the spray for my scalp cause I can just spray and go. The cream has cones in it as opposed to the spray.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 30, 2016)

Any complaints of color stripping? Or is it really growing out my roots this quickly?!?


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 30, 2016)

My head is itching.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> *My head is itching.*


@AbsyBlvd 
Are you using anything else with it?


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 30, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> Are you using anything else with it?


The only thing on my scalp is the gel from wash day last Tues but my roots stay wet for 2 days (if worn loose), so I know there's some run off. I'm taking it as a sign of growth though ...positive thinking and all .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> *I'm taking it as a sign of growth though ...positive thinking and all *.



@AbsyBlvd 
Oh...Okay


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you @flyygirlll2.  I went by the BSS today that they mentioned on the website and they only had 1 bottle of the spray left.  The other locations were further in South Atlanta.  I should've tried the next one but wasn't feeling like driving all over. I just wanted to get started. I will just order the rest.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone with relaxed hair using the spray or the cream?????


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 30, 2016)

First wash since using the spray and cream for 2 weeks. I definitely noticed the increased density of my hair. I have fine, dense hair. Also noticed my thin spot on my right temple seems to have filled in some. Although I was worried about the protein in the spray my hair was soft and lush on takedown. Very pleased!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 30, 2016)

Still spritzing away. Back to applying to my brows at least once a day. They look a hot mess but I'm determined to go at least 2 more weeks before I get them waxed. I want to allow them to fill in some more. Will order 5 more bottles this week before y'all clean everybody out. Still hoping to get 12 bottles during somebody's BF/CM sale. I'm hoarding this.


----------



## stacy (Oct 31, 2016)

ElegantElephant said:


> Anyone with relaxed hair using the spray or the cream?????


I have relaxed hair, but I wear my hair in braids.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 31, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Any complaints of color stripping? Or is it really growing out my roots this quickly?!?


It must be growing. I measure by my roots too


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 31, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> It must be growing. I measure by my roots too



Really?!? Girllll.....And I only use it once a day!!

*goes and orders a few more bottles


----------



## victory777 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm really enjoying the cream... I may order 2 more jars... I'm seeing improvement on my edges with repeated use. Side effects of cream: having to cut my nails more


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 1, 2016)

victory777 said:


> I'm really enjoying the cream... I may order 2 more jars... I'm seeing improvement on my edges with repeated use. Side effects of cream: having to cut my nails more


I was just going to ask if anyone else is experiencing harder/stronger nails... My nails are usually soft and flimsy,  but now they feel thicker. I guess nails need protein too.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Nov 1, 2016)

I came in here from another thread in a different part of the forum. Haven't been over here in forever. And got to page 10 of this thread and bought 3 bottles from HOB. I'm a mess... 

I can't spend anymore money this year. I have stuff that I have to pay down. I'm officially on the no buy ban.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 1, 2016)

I haven't been using 2x/day like I want. I haven't even been using it everyday. Really need to tighten up. I'm 18 months post relaxer & I'm ready to cut these straight ends off. Hopefully by May next year I will have enough growth to cover my transplanted area with my natural hair.


----------



## acapnleo (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm on a mini break from the spray since I'm wearing my hair straight. I'll pull that cream out... 

I think I've gained some growth, though my bangs seem to be struggling.


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 1, 2016)

I went to my hairdresser on sun 10/9/16 for a protein treatment prior to my installation of crotchet braids...well she decided I needed a trim after the treatment...bear in mind she just trimmed my hair July/August and my hair grows slow...I didn't realize the extent to which she trimmed until my wash yesterdayI was upset that I didn't measure...I'm going to measure tonight when I get home and see where I'm starting from again...ugh...I'm not going back to her until next summer or later...I'll be dusting my ends in the meantime.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2016)

Well well, hoarding and cleaning out stores  y'all don't play. I bought 2 more bottles this past weekend and put 2 of my coworkers on to it. Will be buying out the stock once they reorder. I won't let what happened with surge happen this time. I'm stocking, hoarding and cleaning like y'all.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2016)

Yep my hair is growing in fast and I  It.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm halfway through a bottle and I've only been using it a week. I guess I better get a few more bottles to get me through the end of the year.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 2, 2016)

@shortdub78


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yea. So my current length is 5-6 in
Thinking about getting the cream too...are u ladies applying the cream to ur scalps or hair?


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 3, 2016)

Personally, I would avoid using this stuff on little-bitties under the age of 12. Fresh aloe should be stimulating enough for them to grow out their hair.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Nov 3, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Personally, I would avoid using this stuff on little-bitties under the age of 12. Fresh aloe should be stimulating enough for them to grow out their hair.


Our pedi derm approved it and we are very particular about what products they use. My youngest has hair loss due to eczema so its a bit of a different situation for us. That said her hair is filling in nicely.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 3, 2016)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> Our pedi derm approved it and we are very particular about what products they use. My youngest has hair loss due to eczema so its a bit of a different situation for us. That said her hair is filling in nicely.


DS2 tore up the top of his hairline twice with his glasses. Each time, I just massaged cold-pressed castor oil into the area for a couple of weeks and the hair came back.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Nov 3, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> DS2 tore up the top of his hairline twice with his glasses. Each time, I just massaged cold-pressed castor oil into the area for a couple of weeks and the hair came back.


 A really bad flare can cause her to lose 1/4-1/3 of her hair.  We still use castor oil too


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 3, 2016)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> A really bad flare can cause her to lose 1/4-1/3 of her hair.  We still use castor oil too


I hope she will overgrow it. DS2 did finally a few month before turning 4.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks, me too. She turned  4 in June and it still here.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 3, 2016)

I think I have one day of use maybe 2 left in my current bottle. I have 5 backups and will probably order 5 more tomorrow.


----------



## MysTori (Nov 3, 2016)

SoforReal said:


> OMG! Loved this stuff! I still have my old bottle of the Original Surge. It only has maybe 2 ounces in it though.


Would you be able to post a pic or list of the ingredients of the original Surge spray? And could someone else post a pic or list of the new Surge spray? I would like to see if there are any differences. I'm on the fence about buying some. Thanks!

Update (This is what I found so far):

*(Original) Surge 14 Hair Revitalizer - Ingredients*:
Water, cetrimonium chloride, propylene glycol, muccopolysaccharides, hydrolyzed keratin protein, hydrolyzed vegetable protein, polyquarternium-7, biotin, fragrance, methylparaben, aloe barbadensis gel, propylparaben, citric acid, sodium PCA


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2016)

Sprayed my edges tonight.


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 4, 2016)

Are u ladies applying the cream to ur scalps or hair?


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 4, 2016)

teressa9 said:


> Would you be able to post a pic or list of the ingredients of the original Surge spray? And could someone else post a pic or list of the new Surge spray? I would like to see if there are any differences. I'm on the fence about buying some. Thanks!
> 
> Update (This is what I found so far):
> 
> ...



Someone did this on one of the earlier pages (p1-3 I haven't checked). The only difference seems to be that the Xcel21 has glycerin.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 4, 2016)

scarcity21 said:


> Are u ladies applying the cream to ur scalps or hair?


Scalp mainly, but sometimes it gets on my hair


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 4, 2016)

*Wowwww, I remember finding a BSS that had some, right when they discontinued the old formula, and I bought everything off the shelf LMAO! I did get some growth from it, along with everything else  I did for my hair.*


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 5, 2016)

I just found a store that sells this.  

Looks like this will be my reason to get out of bed this morning.  Not the fact that I'm starving or need to pick up my phone charger from work...nope, hair products.


----------



## victory777 (Nov 5, 2016)

This here stuff will be in my hair rotation as long as I can order it. I have fuzzies on my edges.. Will find some locally and order 4 more...cause my mom is wanting a bottle so we don't need to run out. *Cough*. *Cough*


----------



## Daina (Nov 5, 2016)

My hair has been straight for a week but will be put in loose braids tonight to wear my hair in soft waves starting tomorrow which means I can go back to using my Xcel!!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh my....think I want to try.  Never heard of this product, but my edges need help!


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 6, 2016)

So, while I spritz this on twice daily, I can't say I'm seeing results that I can attribute directly to this product.  I will keep going especially since the area that I'm working on is  traditionally the hardest area to see results (the crown).

I'm not sure if the product works better on people who shy away from protein or if there is another factor but I'm just seeing anything special....yet.


----------



## SweetestChick (Nov 6, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> So, while I spritz this on twice daily, I can't say I'm seeing results that I can attribute directly to this product.  I will keep going especially since the area that I'm working on is  traditionally the hardest area to see results (the crown).
> 
> I'm not sure if the product works better on people who shy away from protein or if there is another factor but I'm just seeing anything special....yet.



Yeah I didn't see a change from what I was already getting.  I did notice how soft it made my new growth and it helped with shedding. So for that I will keep this spray. Right now I'm focusing more on using my other product since I'm getting better results with that.


----------



## KinkyRN (Nov 6, 2016)

Going into my 3rd or 4th week using the spray. The only time my hair is not cornrowed under a wig is on Saturday and Sunday. I can say that I see definite increase and my two difficult spots seem to be filling in. I will probably keep using it until spring as long as I can find it on the ground. I have spent more on products and seen less results so no complaints here.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 6, 2016)

Just picked up a bottle of the spray and jar of the cream....wasn't sure about the shampoo so I decided to wait. I'll start using it tonight. I need to measure my hair to accurately chart growth.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 6, 2016)

Did very crude measurements of a few twists before I washed today...
Let's just say it looks like I'm grabbing more ￼


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 6, 2016)

Not being diligent and j don't like it. I need these 2 inches I need to step my game up and start applying every day 2x again


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2016)

After I do my 21 day measurement I'll decide how much more to buy. I took a pic on the 28th. I'll measure again on the 18th


----------



## Daina (Nov 7, 2016)

Applied my treatment last night for the first time in 10 days...it feels good to be back on the wagon again!!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 7, 2016)

My other 6 bottles arrived. Opened a new one yesterday so I have 10 backups on hand. I MIGHT not grab any for BF... depends on the sale.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 7, 2016)

Spritzed my centre part and hairline this eve. Also, brushed on brows and left eyelashes lol.


----------



## VimiJn (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyone using the shampoo ?


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 8, 2016)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> Our pedi derm approved it and we are very particular about what products they use. My youngest has hair loss due to eczema so its a bit of a different situation for us. That said her hair is filling in nicely.


Side note: i have mild to moderate scalp eczema. it's been flared up pretty bad this last month with flaking, scabbing and extra hair shed. it's related to my allergies which has also been bad . sinus allergies correlates to eczema in many ppl.

Well 2 uses of x-cel and I'm going to tentatively say the scalp eczema seems gone... no itching, flakes or scabs. the sinus bit is still there though. boo 

Hope your youngest experiences this little slice  of heaven too 

Oh and fyi: researched and topical application of biotin apparently is known to relieve eczema . so there it is...


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 8, 2016)

I have been slacking but mixed up a new concoction last night. I had a mixture of megatek, monistat, bhringraj oil, & sulfur powder I need to use up. I mixed 1 oz of that, 1 oz of wild growth hair oil, about 1/2 oz of polysorbate 80, & 2.5 oz of xcel 21 in my applicator bottle. I added some peppermint, lavender, & geranium essential oil to help mask the smell of the WGHO & applied it last night. 

I will probably only do once a day cause I don't want protein overload since megatek is strong.


----------



## Daina (Nov 8, 2016)

Woot Woot!!!! Just bought another 12 bottles as they are having a quantity sale (buy 12 @ $7.47 instead of normal price of $7.95) plus a 20% off total order and free shipping.  I now have over 20 bottles and should be good for the next 6-8 months.  Also bought the cream so I don't have to take a break when my hair is straight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 9, 2016)

bumping.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 9, 2016)

I was trying to wait until my length check, but I went ahead and ordered 9 more bottles (free shipping over $50 at House of Beauty).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 9, 2016)

* singing * I  ain' mad atchaaaaaa


----------



## Casarela (Nov 9, 2016)

yup I remember it but the label and packaging looks different


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 9, 2016)

My three bottles arrived today. Will post length check pic later.


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 9, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I have been slacking but mixed up a new concoction last night. I had a mixture of megatek, monistat, bhringraj oil, & sulfur powder I need to use up. I mixed 1 oz of that, 1 oz of wild growth hair oil, about 1/2 oz of polysorbate 80, & 2.5 oz of xcel 21 in my applicator bottle. I added some peppermint, lavender, & *geranium* *essential oi*l to help mask the smell of the WGHO & applied it last night.
> 
> I will probably only do once a day cause I don't want protein overload since megatek is strong.[/QUO
> @VinDieselsWifey or anyone, so geranium Essential oil can be used on hair? Been meaning to post and ask what oils to use to mask the smell of sulfur???TIA


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 9, 2016)

@VinDieselsWifey or anyone, so geranium Essential oil can be used on hair? Been meaning to post and ask what oils to use to mask the smell of sulfur???TIA[/QUOTE]


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 9, 2016)

scarcity21 said:


> @VinDieselsWifey or anyone, so geranium Essential oil can be used on hair? Been meaning to post and ask what oils to use to mask the smell of sulfur???TIA


[/QUOTE]

I didn't check the credentials but I've used it to fragrance flaxseed gel I made for my friend. She loved it and her hair didn't suffer.


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 9, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd thanks.  I love the scent of geranium


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 9, 2016)

scarcity21 said:


> @VinDieselsWifey or anyone, so geranium Essential oil can be used on hair? Been meaning to post and ask what oils to use to mask the smell of sulfur???TIA


[/QUOTE]

I've used it on my skin with no problem so I thought it should be fine for my hair.


----------



## Crystal22 (Nov 10, 2016)

LJBFly said:


> I used this back in the day and got pretty good results. I was relaxed then. I think I'll get a bottle and try it as a natural and see what happens. FYI, I still have a bottle of the original. I just couldn't make myself throw it away but I was kinda scared to use it. lol




Haha i do too! Its half a bottle that i rationed due to it going off the shelves, but I wouldnt and havent used it since its years old now but i kept it for the ingredient list i guess.

This had to be circa 2010-11ish i think....so it hasnt been sitting in my stash 12 years lol!!


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 10, 2016)

How are you all combating itching?


----------



## victory777 (Nov 10, 2016)

Still on the Xcel 21 train. Enjoying baggying at night with it.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 10, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Still on the Xcel 21 train. Enjoying baggying at night with it.


Never considered baggying....may have to try that.  are you waking with a wet head?


----------



## victory777 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello!! @gvin89 
Surprisingly,  it's only a slightly damp head. Im low po..so it's working out for me. I was reminded to try again after reading @AbsyBlvd thread. I only do it a few times a week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2016)

@victory777 I baggy too, but only for an hour while I watch tv or clean the house.

@gvin89 I haven't had any itching. Are you using it straight or adding oils? I added rosemary and peppermint oil to mine.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 10, 2016)

Sprayed again this morning and measured twists from back, crown, and sides. Between 13 & 14 inches all around, so considering they're twists that's 13-15. 
One thing I can say is this lays my hair like nothing else, not wetline, not eco, not even Hicks. I tied a silk scarf around my head for the car ride to work and everything was nice and no edge fuzzies. 
No itching.


----------



## Daina (Nov 10, 2016)

@gvin89, a few of us experienced itching. I follow Xcel usage with an oil mix of JBCO/EVOO/peppermint essential oil. This helps the itchiness, also I only use 1x per day. Once my scalp regulated and got used to it the itching stopped but 2x per day is too much for my scalp oil or not.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 10, 2016)

This is one of the first products I used when I first started my hair journey. I wasn't consistent so no story here. Lol
Purchased the spray and cream. This thread reminds me of the good ole lhcf days.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks @Prettymetty and @Daina . I'll try adding oil.  The itching is very faint and only in a couple of spots, so it may not be related to xcel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2016)

@gvin89
I had bothersome 'itching' (using twice a day).  My aim was to do 3 weeks on 1 week off.

After my last bout with itching, I haven't returned to NW21.

I do plan to resume 'attempting' to use it at some point.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 11, 2016)

Xcel21... it works . my bangs sprung about half an inch in 2 weeks. I will take a pic from this weekend as a new 2 week starting pic.

But did y'all see that on amazon? 2 weeks ago I bought it for 10.68. it's now 19.99. in just 2 weeks.

I'm lucky to be surrounded by bss. will hunt for it on the ground.

No itching here.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 11, 2016)

I still have not used my bottle yet because glycerin + propylene glycol = pimples. Why did they have to add the glycerin? One or the other, I am fine with, *sigh*


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 11, 2016)

I may have to switch from cleansing conditioner to shampoo. I had a bit of buildup after my cowash and dc today. I'll use shampoo next week and see if it helps... Anyone else experiencing buildup or stickiness at the roots?


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 11, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I may have to switch from cleansing conditioner to shampoo. I had a bit of buildup after my cowash and dc today. I'll use shampoo next week and see if it helps... Anyone else experiencing buildup or stickiness at the roots?



I was experiencing a little of the sticky roots last week. I noticed when I'd scratch an itch, there was residue on the rattail of my comb. Not so much this week, but then the itching has been non-existent since wash day on Sunday.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 11, 2016)

This stuff is cramping my style! I'm only 10 days in and I had to re-braid all my mini braids due to the extra growth.



They are only 2 1/2 weeks old and I was hoping to not re-do them until the 6 week mark. Didn't even make it a full 3 weeks!! Going forward, I will not spray the perimeter to keep it decent looking and just spray everywhere else and bun it when it gets out of hand again.

I'm only spraying once a day (undiluted). 5 days straight (Mon-Fri) 2 days off (Sat & Sun) repeat.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 11, 2016)

Gah! I couldn't bother to hunt around stores. got it at one of the online outlets recommended in this thread. 3 bottled. thanks yall!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm still slacking. I was bagging my whole head weekly and it made a great difference, I will get back on this as of tommorw. Let me see if I can bounce back and gain the 2 inches i desperately need


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 12, 2016)

I finally bought some to share with my mother. Three spray bottles and two creams. I'll give her one bottle and cream.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 12, 2016)

It could be my imagination but my hair looks a little more thicker. I have naturally thick hair but it appears fuller than usual. I've been spritzing my scalp for the past two weeks while in mini twists. I'll probably resume next week since I washed my hair today.


----------



## KinkyRN (Nov 13, 2016)

Ordered 9 bottles from House of Beauty on Thursday and it was delivered on Saturday (what are they doing the rest of the vendors aren't/can't)? Really not feeling my wig but will push through.  Anyone notice itching when you are on your 1 or 2 day break? My scalp cuts up!!
Question: Are any of you ladies TWA length? TWA length and not protective styling (meaning not having easy access to your scalp)? If so, how are you using the spray, how often and are you seeing any results?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2016)

I've been more generous with my spraying now that I have more on the way. Friday I can do my pull test...


----------



## acapnleo (Nov 13, 2016)

Getting ready to start bottle 4. 

Still managing twice per day though I skipped yesterday (which happens every here and there).


----------



## victory777 (Nov 13, 2016)

@KinkyRN ... 
I started taking Sat and Sun. off from Xcel , but haven't experienced any itching. I've had about 3 cases of itching and that's when I was using combined products on my scalp...A couple of more up thread had the same issue. I'm on bottle 4 now.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 13, 2016)

I've been having itching and some flakes so I gave it a break yesterday. I was planning to do a clarifying wash focused on my scalp and then use it again with minimal products but this midterm has my life upside down right now. Hopefully, I'll get to wash my hair Tuesday after work.


----------



## Daina (Nov 14, 2016)

Trying out the cream for the first time tonight, hope it's as effective as the spray!


----------



## grownwomanaz (Nov 14, 2016)

I've been using this stuff on the dl for about a month. I haven't notice any faster growth but what I am experiencing is increased shedding. I don't think I'll be repurchasing. I'm going to stick with jbco.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 15, 2016)

I got my sprays in the mail today. I should be good for a few months


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 16, 2016)

Still spritzing twice a day. No scalp issues. I'm still applying it to my brows and for the past few days I've been applying it to my lashes as well.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 17, 2016)

I've been doing the lashes thing too but i think I'm a little heavy handed


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 17, 2016)

Gave my gf a bottle.  Her edges are GONE. She said she sees little buds of hair. Converted one! Gotem,

About to see if I can scoop 12 bottles for us soon.

Slowly but surely, all of my hair is thriving.  I'm still shedding from postpartum but its not as bad as it was.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Nov 17, 2016)

I can't wait to try this product! I just got two bottles and a jar of the cream. I'll try spraying my scalp with it tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 17, 2016)

I sprayed and baggied this morning. I plan to wash and dc later this evening.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 17, 2016)

I've still been slacking. I've been very exhausted lately so my hair has taken a back seat right now. I've ordered some new iron pills so I hope they help with my energy levels.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 17, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> Still spritzing twice a day. No scalp issues. I'm still applying it to my brows and for the past few days *I've been applying it to my lashes* as well.



It doesn't burn your eyes?


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 17, 2016)

IronButterfly said:


> It doesn't burn your eyes?


Lol no. I don't actually spray my eyes. After I rub it on my brows with my fingers, I close my eyes and rub the exceess across my lash line. I wait about 10 seconds and reopen my eyes. No burning at all.


----------



## Luxlii (Nov 17, 2016)

I picked up 6 bottles today with some black castor oil. I might mix the two. I got free shipping and 15% off at house of beauty world.


----------



## morgandenae (Nov 17, 2016)

My 8x order came today. Haven't been consistent but maybe I will now that I have the reup.

Almost done with my 3rd bottle.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 17, 2016)

Spritzed parting and hairline and also applied to eyebrows and lashes, with a brow brush.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Nov 17, 2016)

I did my first spritz today! It was very... wet lol. I'll have to figure out how I'm going to do this every day without totally wrecking my blowout. I can't wait to see some results.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2016)

On my last bottle...think it's the 4th. Not sure if I will repurchase. Haven't noticed significant enough growth. In the past few weeks though, it hasn't been every day anymore.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 18, 2016)

Not diligent, but I think my edges are beginning to sprout.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 18, 2016)

Not really an update. I just like how my broken piece of hair is looking so far.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm back to using after a roughly 4-week hiatus. The reason I stopped was because the itching was extremely bad. The last time I clarified, I used a scalp exfoliator and I'm not sure if that intensified the effect itching.

At this point, I will use 1x a day, in the morning, 5-6 days a week.

I will not use on wash days.

Applying in larger sections cuts down on the itching.

Cleaning my scalp with poo reduces the itching tremendously.

During the 4 weeks I stopped it, I noticed no increase in shedding.

I have high density hair so I cannot comment on thickness.

My edges arent coming and going as they please anymore. They were a wreck after post-partum shedding, but i spray daily and they are good now.

I don't recommend that you use it on your eyebrows, but i cosign that it does work. 

Started with hair reaching BSL and am now slowly approaching MBL.


----------



## Daina (Nov 18, 2016)

Pygmy_puff said:


> I did my first spritz today! It was very... wet lol. I'll have to figure out how I'm going to do this every day without totally wrecking my blowout. I can't wait to see some results.



When I blow-dry or flat iron I use the cream. Just started using it and it doesn't cause revision.


----------



## nycutiepie (Nov 18, 2016)

I got to page 22 of this thread and just clicked and ordered 2 bottles from House of Beauty with a 15% discount.  I'm gonna see how this goes because I've used growth aids in the past with much success.


----------



## Daina (Nov 18, 2016)

Disclaimer: YMMV but my eye lashes have taken on new life y'all!!!!  I don't even use the Xcel 21 every night only every other on lashes and brows and I have lashes that I don't even recognize.  They are just growing and growing, I now have enough lashes on the bottom that if I wore mascara I could finally use it.  I had no lashes on the bottom at all before I started using the Xcel.  My top lashes are not only longer but fuller...now if this stuff can make my lashes look like my boys lashes (why or why does the good Lord waste those precious lashes on little boys and men!) I'm buying stock in the company!!!!


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Nov 18, 2016)

Daina said:


> When I blow-dry or flat iron I use the cream. Just started using it and it doesn't cause revision.


Really? Ok I'll give that a try! I was worried it might cause build-up because my scalp is pretty prone to build up and very sensitive to it as well (I'm talking itch city!) thanks for the tip!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I'm back to using after a roughly 4-week hiatus. The reason I stopped was because the itching was extremely bad. The last time I clarified, I used a scalp exfoliator and I'm not sure if that intensified the effect itching.
> 
> At this point, I will use 1x a day, in the morning, 5-6 days a week.
> 
> ...



What exfoliator?


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 18, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> What exfoliator?



I used komaza pona, then scrubbed with clay.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 18, 2016)

I've been using x21 twice a day for a few months now.  While I haven't seen an unusual amount of growth, I love the way it makes my hair feel.  Hopefully my hair is getting stronger and more resilient from the daily dose of protein.  My plan is to continue using it at least until the end of the year.


----------



## Jas123 (Nov 18, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Finally put my braids in for round 2. I'm gonna _really_ try to use twice a day everyday for about 6 weeks before I take these braids out.
> 
> View attachment 377211


WoW! Your hair came in beautifully.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 18, 2016)

21 days later... The pic on the left is from 10/28. The right is tonight 11/18
It was super difficult taking these pics myself and trying to hold measuring tape. Next time I'm asking dh to help


----------



## rileypak (Nov 18, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> 21 days later... The pic on the left is from 10/28. The right is tonight 11/18
> It was super difficult taking these pics myself and trying to hold measuring tape. Next time I'm asking dh to helpView attachment 379623



Nice progress!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 20, 2016)

I started yesterday! Sprayed Xcel and baggied overnight.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 20, 2016)

Approaching MBL. Started in August approaching BSL.

ETA: previous check


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 20, 2016)

Great progress ladies! @Prettymetty @Saludable84


----------



## MsGoody531 (Nov 20, 2016)

Where in DFW can I find this??? *sigh* I live in an EU area with a large amount of Trumps cousins.  
It has 3 BBS but umm err ahhh 
NOT even close


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 20, 2016)

MsGoody531 said:


> Where in DFW can I find this??? *sigh* I live in an EU area with a large amount of Trumps cousins.
> It has 3 BBS but umm err ahhh
> NOT even close


I'm in Houston and I have been to 4 different places and none of them had it. I ended up  ordering from House of Beauty. They always have coupon codes and shipping is free over $50.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 20, 2016)

MsGoody531 said:


> Where in DFW can I find this??? *sigh* I live in an EU area with a large amount of Trumps cousins.
> It has 3 BBS but umm err ahhh
> NOT even close



I have not been able to find this in stores where I'm at, so I've been purchasing it online. 
Try http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com/
or  https://locobeauty.com/

That's where I've been ordering from.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 20, 2016)

Sprayed after shampooing. Sitting under the dryer now.


----------



## MsGoody531 (Nov 20, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm in Houston and I have been to 4 different places and none of them had it. I ended up  ordering from House of Beauty. They always have coupon codes and shipping is free over $50.



Dang... I 'm traveling to Houston tomorrow for the Holidays. I was hoping to hit up the several in my areas, but I am on the East Side of Houston.  Maybe I can order it and then have it delivered while I am there, do you think it would be there before Saturday??


----------



## MsGoody531 (Nov 20, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I have not been able to find this in stores where I'm at, so I've been purchasing it online.
> Try http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com
> or  https://locobeauty.com/
> 
> That's where I've been ordering from.


 
Thanks so Much..

I saw Jenny's BBS and thought someone might be able let me know if it was there. The big Jenny's takes me about 20 minutes to get to and I don't want to make a blank trip to go to the hood without scoring! lol

Let me check it out!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 20, 2016)

MsGoody531 said:


> Dang... I 'm traveling to Houston tomorrow for the Holidays. I was hoping to hit up the several in my areas, but I am on the East Side of Houston.  Maybe I can order it and then have it delivered while I am there, do you think it would be there before Saturday??


Yes the shipping is pretty quick. I got mine in like 2-3 days


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Nov 21, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I'm trying to get my front areas ( where I suffered some nasty breakage) to catch up with the rest of the sides. I'm hopeful .
> I don't even feel the need to use it all over my head.
> I just want the front to be around 16 inches by the end of the year.* Its about 13 inches now *which doesn't sound that short but it's nasty and  jagged looking and hangs awkwardly
> I'd be so delighted to have major growth


I'm so hurt. I just measured that short  front area yesterday and it's approx 13.5 inches now. I made the above post back in early  September and we're now in late Nov. Either its breaking off or not growing . I'm so upset about this. I haven't been using any growth aid consistently.
I could almost cry .  In 2 and a half months I should have retained an inch at least.
This is scaring me. I believe its breakage because  the rest my hair seems to be growing rapidly.
or could  I have follicle damage in that area?  I'm so upset right now.


----------



## SweetestChick (Nov 21, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I'm so hurt. I just measured that short  front area yesterday and it's approx 13.5 inches now. I made the above post back in early  September and we're now in late Nov. Either its breaking off or not growing . I'm so upset about this. I haven't been using any growth aid consistently.
> I could almost cry .  In 2 and a half months I should have retained an inch at least.
> This is scaring me. I believe its breakage because  the rest my hair seems to be growing rapidly.
> or could  I have follicle damage in that area?  I'm so upset right now.



Hang in there girlie! If it's any consolation most people's hair is shorter in the front of their head than the rest of the hair. Have you tried massaging your scalp in that area? My hair is slower to grow in the front as well it's just something I learned to deal with. You can also try keeping your ends moisturized to help retain length...


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 21, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I'm so hurt. I just measured that short  front area yesterday and it's approx 13.5 inches now. I made the above post back in early  September and we're now in late Nov. Either its breaking off or not growing . I'm so upset about this. I haven't been using any growth aid consistently.
> I could almost cry .  In 2 and a half months I should have retained an inch at least.
> This is scaring me. I believe its breakage because  the rest my hair seems to be growing rapidly.
> or could  I have follicle damage in that area?  I'm so upset right now.



The front of your hair could just have a different growth rate. My hair from below my crown to nape (ear to ear) is past BSL. My bangs are barely SL. Crown is APL. It could just be different growth rates.


----------



## Daina (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok now the Xcel is causing a problem....I touched up my color with SM in jet black because of these non-compliant and rude grey hairs in the front hairline and along the back hairline about 2 weeks ago, well guess what is already starting to pop through?  Grey hairs are growing in on the hairline already!!!  The last time I colored in June I didn't see any new greys till the end of September got a solid 11-12 weeks of coverage, now in a few weeks time they are back.  I haven't even done my first shampoo post color so I know its not fading.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 21, 2016)

Applied the spray and cream to my hairline.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 21, 2016)

Daina said:


> Ok now the Xcel is causing a problem....I touched up my color with SM in jet black because of these non-compliant and rude grey hairs in the front hairline and along the back hairline about 2 weeks ago, well guess what is already starting to pop through?  Grey hairs are growing in on the hairline already!!!  The last time I colored in June I didn't see any new greys till the end of September got a solid 11-12 weeks of coverage, now in a few weeks time they are back.  I haven't even done my first shampoo post color so I know its not fading.


That's a good problem (accelerated growth) to have,!

I hate disrespectful grays 

Hopefully, SM will have a good BF sale, so you can stock up rep and us right at all your holiday gatherings and parties.


----------



## Daina (Nov 22, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> That's a good problem (accelerated growth) to have,!
> 
> I hate disrespectful grays
> 
> Hopefully, SM will have a good BF sale, so you can stock up rep and us right at all your holiday gatherings and parties.



@MileHighDiva, you are right a great problem to have!  Yeah I plan to go hard BF and SM is one of my staples!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Nov 22, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> Hang in there girlie! If it's any consolation most people's hair is shorter in the front of their head than the rest of the hair. Have you tried massaging your scalp in that area? My hair is slower to grow in the front as well it's just something I learned to deal with. You can also try keeping your ends moisturized to help retain length...


thanks 
yes! I've noticed even many  folks with very long hair have shorter hair in from as if they cut a layer even though I doubt they cut it lol. I think with many people the front has a shorter terminal length for whatever reason...
Oh and yes I will begin daily massaging. Excellent idea. Starting today. Maybe that area needs some stimulation.


Saludable84 said:


> The front of your hair could just have a different growth rate. My hair from below my crown to nape (ear to ear) is past BSL. My bangs are barely SL. Crown is APL. It could just be different growth rates.


I didn't even really consider that! I think you're right It just grows slower there naturally.

This is making me want to get consistent with the growth aid I bought a while back.. the Eprouvage serum. I want to  maximize the growth I get there.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> 21 days later... The pic on the left is from 10/28. The right is tonight 11/18
> It was super difficult taking these pics myself and trying to hold measuring tape. Next time I'm asking dh to helpView attachment 379623



Yep, this certainly is some great progress in 21 days! @Prettymetty, are you getting tighter or smaller than normal waves at the root of your hair? 

Surge was the only thing that pushed out waves from my roots that were half the size of my normal wave pattern. It were as  if my hair couldn't wait to grow out, so it came out half ready in half the time at half the size.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks @Chicoro! My new growth looks about the same to me, but it's much softer now since I started spraying. Even my kitchen is acting right


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 23, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks @Chicoro! My new growth looks about the same to me, but it's much softer now since I started spraying. Even my kitchen is acting right


Thank you for responding. I appreciate it. It certainly looks to me as if you got at least 1 inch and 1/2 of growth! Great photo documentation as well.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 23, 2016)

Documenting the start of my second bottle.
This bottle is spraying more stream like. I'll have to transfer it to the first bottle I had that was more like a spray.

I'll take progress measurements some time over the Thanksgiving holiday and post them here.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 23, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Documenting the start of my second bottle.
> This bottle is spraying more stream like. I'll have to transfer it to the first bottle I had that was more like a spray.
> 
> I'll take progress measurements some time over the Thanksgiving holiday and post them here.


I really, really like progress pictures. Looking forward to seeing your updates!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 23, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm in Houston and I have been to 4 different places and none of them had it. I ended up  ordering from House of Beauty. They always have coupon codes and shipping is free over $50.





MsGoody531 said:


> Dang... I 'm traveling to Houston tomorrow for the Holidays. I was hoping to hit up the several in my areas, but I am on the East Side of Houston.  Maybe I can order it and then have it delivered while I am there, do you think it would be there before Saturday??



I have been unable to find it in Houston as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm taking a break this week since I straightened my hair tonight. Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!


----------



## yodie (Nov 24, 2016)

Been using the product on my edges for three weeks and yesterday was the first time I felt a tingle. Can't say I've seen much progress at all. Wonder if I have follicle damage.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 24, 2016)

I started my third bottle on Monday. Depending on where I'm at by the New.Year, I may not continue. I'm not ready for WL hair


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 24, 2016)

I'll re-evaluate at the end of the year. I have 5 bottles left.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 24, 2016)

Sprayed along hairline today.


----------



## yodie (Nov 25, 2016)

Felt the tingles again today.  Im hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 25, 2016)

My hair is already reverting so I'm going back to wigs for the next few weeks. It's bittersweet because I enjoyed my straight hair, but I missed spraying the Xcel21.


----------



## Daina (Nov 26, 2016)

My curls are back! Did flat twists tonight and used the Xcel cream. I noticed the ingredients were different than the spray, I assume it's because they are different delivery systems. Either way now that I'm curly again and will not straighten for several months I can alternate between using the two. Thinking of cream in the
morning and spray at night. I have no itching with the cream amd using both will allow me to use 2x per day.


----------



## yodie (Nov 26, 2016)

Wrong thread.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 27, 2016)

I ordered 9 bottles during house of beauty world's Black Friday sale. Now I have 15 bottles to last me a little over a year 

Now I just need to get back to using it everyday. I can't wait until I can cut these relaxed ends off. I'm 18 months post relaxer & trying to make it to at least 24 months post before I cut the straight ends off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 27, 2016)

I started on bottle #3 this morning. I took a new start pic Friday night. I'll do another update in 3-4 weeks


----------



## KinkyRN (Nov 28, 2016)

I never measured my hair but I have been out of my wig for a week and I can definitely see growth and crazy thickness!! Will try to reinstall some crochet braids or something to keep using the spray.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been using the spray and cream. I'm not sure which method I prefer yet.


----------



## Daina (Nov 29, 2016)

@NappyNelle, I do both as well because the spray twice a day gives me the itchies something fierce but I don't have that problem with the cream.  I use the cream in the morning and the spray at night so far no issues.


----------



## yodie (Nov 29, 2016)

@Daina, do you apply the cream to your entire scalp?


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 29, 2016)

@Daina  I'm trying something similar!

Tonight, I am baggying after spraying and massaging. Two nights ago, I massaged the cream into my scalp. (@yodie) I've been wearing my natural hair loose, and my braidout maintains it's fluffiness when I use the cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2016)

I still haven't returned to the Spray.  Thinking about trying the Cream.  Haven't made a decision.


----------



## acapnleo (Nov 30, 2016)

I've been using the cream as a styling aid since my hair is straight (mainly on edges & nape / lay my hair down).  

Messy bunnin' the last several days.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 30, 2016)

I finally ordered and can join in soon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 30, 2016)

slacking off. I have to wear my hair up at work now.

This weekend I will figure out how to use . probably going into cornrows braided back. and just spritz


----------



## Pmpomatic (Nov 30, 2016)

Starting bottle #4 today after scheduled break.


----------



## acapnleo (Nov 30, 2016)

Are any of you ladies relaxed?

I'm strongly considering relaxing my hair... Very soon.


----------



## KinkyRN (Nov 30, 2016)

Put the crochet braids back in. My hair and my schedule weren't getting along. Right back to spraying twice a day and using the cream on my edges and nape twice a day also.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 30, 2016)

I sprayed and baggied this morning. I'm washing my hair later today and doing a protein dc.


----------



## Daina (Nov 30, 2016)

yodie said:


> @Daina, do you apply the cream to your entire scalp?



@yodie, yes ma'am unless I am in a bun in which case I only take it down every 2 days.  When I have a bun I do the perimeter edges and nape with the cream, I transferred my spray to an applicator bottle so at night I can get to the scalp with the liquid version.


----------



## yodie (Nov 30, 2016)

I need to find the cream.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 2, 2016)

I am experiencing uneven hair growth (left side is longer). I will be spraying the right side and massaging my scalp twice a day. There is about 1/2 inch difference in the front, 1 inch on the sides and about 1.5 inches in the back. 

Hopefully between my growth regimen and trims I can get both sides even by March.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 2, 2016)

Daina said:


> Ok now the Xcel is causing a problem....I touched up my color with SM in jet black because of these non-compliant and rude grey hairs in the front hairline and along the back hairline about 2 weeks ago, well guess what is already starting to pop through?  Grey hairs are growing in on the hairline already!!!  The last time I colored in June I didn't see any new greys till the end of September got a solid 11-12 weeks of coverage, now in a few weeks time they are back.  I haven't even done my first shampoo post color so I know its not fading.



That's a problem with growth aids and hair coloring.  I fought with the same thing all the time.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 2, 2016)

I started using the spray/liquid yesterday.  I transferred some to a pointy tip applicator bottle and I apply it to the scalp and massage it in for a few seconds.  I had to tilt my head around to stop it from running all over the place.  I'm using it 2x per day.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 3, 2016)

Shipment received so I'm in! I am thinking of using this two to three times a week for a few weeks until I see how my scalp responds.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 3, 2016)

My order with x4 sprays and x5 creams is on the way


----------



## angelmilk (Dec 3, 2016)

So does the spray go on the scalp or the hair?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 3, 2016)

angelmilk said:


> So does the spray go on the scalp or the hair?



Scalp.


----------



## acapnleo (Dec 3, 2016)

angelmilk said:


> So does the spray go on the scalp or the hair?



I focus on the scalp but allow on my strands as well.


----------



## angelmilk (Dec 3, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Scalp.





acapnleo said:


> I focus on the scalp but allow on my strands as well.


 Thanks y'all


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 3, 2016)

You're welcome @angelmilk


----------



## SweetestChick (Dec 4, 2016)

Ugh... This is basically just me ranting but omg I went to my Hair Cuttery yesterday for my regular trim and asked the girl to take off a half inch. She said she had to "even it out a little" and my ends looked better but...when I got a good look at my hair at home, it looked shorter than it should've. At least an inch and a half shorter.  I don't need any setbacks darn it, I'm trying to get BSL within the next few months but seems like I'll always be chasing it at this point! Sometimes I wonder if some of these stylists are jelly that your hair is longer than theirs so they cut off more than you wanted! 

Needless to say, I am not looking forward to my December check in anymore. Lol OK end rant.


----------



## Daina (Dec 4, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> Ugh... This is basically just me ranting but omg I went to my Hair Cuttery yesterday for my regular trim and asked the girl to take off a half inch. She said she had to "even it out a little" and my ends looked better but...when I got a good look at my hair at home, it looked shorter than it should've. At least an inch and a half shorter.  I don't need any setbacks darn it, I'm trying to get BSL within the next few months but seems like I'll always be chasing it at this point! Sometimes I wonder if some of these stylists are jelly that your hair is longer than theirs so they cut off more than you wanted!
> 
> Needless to say, I am not looking forward to my December check in anymore. Lol OK end rant.



So sorry this happened, this is why I'm learning to self trim. Afraid of this very issue.


----------



## yodie (Dec 4, 2016)

How is the cream working? Good results? Better/less than the spray or equal to?


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 4, 2016)

Still spritzing along. Loving the results for my hair, brows and lashes.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm noticing that the hairs along my hair line that normally break and grow slowly are really thriving.  This past weekend when I was twisting my hair, I was surprised at how much longer these hairs have gotten.  I'm now willing to comment to using this product for the entire year of 17'.


----------



## yodie (Dec 5, 2016)

I think I need the cream to apply to my scalp.  Why not, right?


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 5, 2016)

Eyebrows are filling in....I see hairs!


----------



## acapnleo (Dec 5, 2016)

I was considering purchasing lash serum... But sounds like I should try this out on my lashes.


----------



## yodie (Dec 5, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Eyebrows are filling in....I see hairs!


How do you apply to your lashes?


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 5, 2016)

yodie said:


> How do you apply to your lashes?



I haven't tried it on my lashes...I do not have an applicator brush.  Moreover, I'm super sensitive about things being close to my eyeball. 

I put a dab of cream on my index finger and rub it gently across each brow.


----------



## yodie (Dec 5, 2016)

@gvin89, thanks.  I automatically jumped to lashes and you clearly said eyebrows.  lol!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 6, 2016)

@yodie Another member dips a Q-tip in the spray bottle and rubs it on her lashes.

I'm doing the Greenhouse Effect after massaging my scalp with the spray.


----------



## MsGoody531 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey Ladies..

I got my 2 Bottles of spray and 2 creams! I have been using them for a week. My hair is corn rolled into a beehive for my wigs. I love spraying and then applying the cream to my edges and eyebrows. I have no itching associated with using the product. I am 2 month and 3 weeks post giving birth. I will be focusing on my edges since they have been recovering from my first pregnancy 18 moths ago.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 7, 2016)

I think I'll order 3 more bottles


----------



## SweetestChick (Dec 7, 2016)

Daina said:


> So sorry this happened, this is why I'm learning to self trim. Afraid of this very issue.



Hey Daina. I figured it would be best to have another person (pro) do it since they have a better view of all your hair. I might've exaggerated a little (was so used to the extra length I was beginning to see before it got cut) but it wasn't no .5" I would say just over an inch. I just don't wanna do a crappy job trimming my own...however I was thinking of something a bit safer than scissors. Isn't there a trimmer I can buy?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 7, 2016)

I sprayed this morning. I am hoping to grow an inch this month. I really need to start back eating right and drinking my water


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 7, 2016)

Took my hair down last night and spritzed my crown and hairline and put it back up. Also brushed some on my brows and my left lashes.


----------



## Daina (Dec 7, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> Hey Daina. I figured it would be best to have another person (pro) do it since they have a better view of all your hair. I might've exaggerated a little (was so used to the extra length I was beginning to see before it got cut) but it wasn't no .5" I would say just over an inch. I just don't wanna do a crappy job trimming my own...however I was thinking of something a bit safer than scissors. Isn't there a trimmer I can buy?



@SweetestChick, I'm new to trimming my own hair as well but rather than catch a case over someone else I want to learn.  Next year I will only do one professional trim and will have a mirror in my hands watching every snip my BFF makes.  I'm not sure on your trimmer question as I've never used one.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Dec 7, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I'm so hurt. I just measured that short  front area yesterday and it's approx 13.5 inches now. I made the above post back in early  September and we're now in late Nov. Either its breaking off or not growing . I'm so upset about this. I haven't been using any growth aid consistently.
> I could almost cry .  In 2 and a half months I should have retained an inch at least.
> This is scaring me. I believe its breakage because  the rest my hair seems to be growing rapidly.
> or could  I have follicle damage in that area?  I'm so upset right now.


I just returned to say that the section I was upset about has reached 14 inches. The growth seems rather sudden.
The only change I've made is to begin use of Neutrogena T Sal shampoo because of serious oil and buildup issues . Now I'm wondering if the buildup was inhibiting my growth. My hair has been feeling different and looking thicker and healthier since I began to use it only about a couple of weeks ago.  It's almost like washing with a conditioner. I think the acid is relaxing the cuticles.
My scalp is also doing significantly better. I have to keep on top of my scalp because if I don't I develop so much build up. It's gross and I think its harming my follicles.


----------



## Chrismiss (Dec 7, 2016)

Welp, y'all convinced me. I ordered some. I'll chime in when I receive it.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Dec 7, 2016)

I used the cream last night. I wasn't applying diligently before, but I'm going to do better going forward because I want to achieve some goals next year. I'm only going to apply once a day.

I still have the majority of my first spray bottle, a full bottle, and most of my cream. I think I like the cream a little more than the liquid so I'm gonna buy some more jars soon. I love that this isn't an oil based product so it doesn't weigh my hair down, and it doesn't smell weird. I can't believe I was walking around smelling like matches when I was using mtg.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 8, 2016)

Broke on down and got some during BF. I'm going to stay consistent because a sista been on here too long to have barely reached APL.


----------



## yodie (Dec 8, 2016)

How often do you ladies apply the cream?
I wish the Tsal shampoo was sulfate free


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 8, 2016)

Who wants to start an official 2017 Surge 14 thread?

Im going into crochet braids Saturday.  I'll have my starting picture then.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 8, 2016)

I started bottle #4 last night. I added a few drops of lavender,  peppermint and rosemary oil.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 8, 2016)

Diligently used every day for about 1 month. 1 bottle down. On to the next one. Need to use the cream. Barely or a dent in the first bottle.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 9, 2016)

I've been using twice daily.  I'm going to stay consistent this time.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Dec 9, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I just returned to say that the section I was upset about has reached 14 inches. The growth seems rather sudden.
> The only change I've made is to begin use of Neutrogena T Sal shampoo because of serious oil and buildup issues . Now I'm wondering if the buildup was inhibiting my growth. My hair has been feeling different and looking thicker and healthier since I began to use it only about a couple of weeks ago.  It's almost like washing with a conditioner. I think the acid is relaxing the cuticles.
> My scalp is also doing significantly better. I have to keep on top of my scalp because if I don't I develop so much build up. It's gross and I think its harming my follicles.


i measured again and it looks as if I'm still 13.5 in that spot 
i'm thinking maybe i wasn't measuring correctly to begin with so maybe that hair is growing just fine. I examined the ends and clearly thats where my issue is. The ends in that area are in bad shape so i think its just breaking off as it grows out.
i just have to be patient.


----------



## Daina (Dec 9, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> i measured again and it looks as if I'm still 13.5 in that spot
> i'm thinking maybe i wasn't measuring correctly to begin with so maybe that hair is growing just fine. I examined the ends and clearly thats where my issue is. The ends in that area are in bad shape so i think its just breaking off as it grows out.
> i just have to be patient.



@ShredsofDignity, have you stopped using heat? Biggest game changer for me...I know it's hard but start with mini goals like once per month. Then stretch longer as you get used to limited heat.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2016)

I have not been good at using the excel 21. I am about to wear my wigs again so I'll start again today.


----------



## yodie (Dec 10, 2016)

Something must be happening because my stylist was able to part and curl my nape for the first tim.
Prayers up, fingers crossed. I'll keep using this and se what happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2016)

@yodie
That's great news Ms. Lady!  So no itching?

I still cannot bring myself to try to use the Spray again. 

It tore me up.  But that was twice a day and I think it didn't play well with whatever I had on my Scalp.

I just ordered x3 jars of the Cream and hope I don't have any itchies with it.


----------



## Daina (Dec 10, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair, I had terrible itching when I used the liquid 2x per day. Once per day is just enough at night. I use the cream in the morning, no issues at all with itching or sore scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2016)

Daina said:


> *I had terrible itching when I used the liquid 2x per day. Once per day is just enough at night. I use the cream in the morning, no issues at all with itching or sore scalp*.


@Daina 
Thank you so much. 

I still have a box of 3 unopened and probably won't use it.  If I decide to stick with it, I'll try to stick with the Cream.

It took several wash days, to get my scalp calmed down and feeling right after that, so doubtful if I'll return back to using it.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2016)

Just used mine tonight and will probably refresh a little more just before my inversions tonight.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 10, 2016)

I massage it in when I remember. it's making my nails magnificent! they're growing out so fassssst!!

here's the thing...I missed 2 whole weeks and everything started to break again: hair and nails after about 10 days.   also, nails, and i suspect hair growth, returned to its standard slow crawl growth rate. my hair is normally 1/4" a month. 

back on it. 

finding ways to strengthen things internally too.


----------



## cravoecanela (Dec 10, 2016)

I bought three bottles two weeks ago have been using it consistently since then. I recently redid my twists and noticed significantly less hair fall even though I had them in for much longer than usual. 

Has anyone mixed the spray with oil? I've been thinking of doing that but I'm not sure how to work the ratios.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 10, 2016)

Im in crochet braids. Spritzing daily. Ill check in again the end of January probably.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 10, 2016)

cravoecanela said:


> I bought three bottles two weeks ago have been using it consistently since then. I recently redid my twists and noticed significantly less hair fall even though I had them in for much longer than usual.
> 
> Has anyone mixed the spray with oil? I've been thinking of doing that but I'm not sure how to work the ratios.


no but after I spray on scalp and ends I immediately seal with ceramides(grape seed oil and others).  it's working fine


----------



## meka72 (Dec 11, 2016)

In an old oil bottle, I mix at least 1/3 JBCO and 2/3 NW21 to avoid scalp issues. 



cravoecanela said:


> I bought three bottles two weeks ago have been using it consistently since then. I recently redid my twists and noticed significantly less hair fall even though I had them in for much longer than usual.
> 
> Has anyone mixed the spray with oil? I've been thinking of doing that but I'm not sure how to work the ratios.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> I massage it in when I remember. it's making my nails magnificent! they're growing out so fassssst!!
> 
> here's the thing...I missed 2 whole weeks and everything started to break again: hair and nails after about 10 days.   also, nails, and i suspect hair growth, returned to its standard slow crawl growth rate. my hair is normally 1/4" a month.
> 
> ...



I said, "Oooh!"  as in "Aha!" when I read your post @DarkJoy . I bought some XCEL -21 and have been using it since the beginning of December.  My nails are longer than normal and I was a bit confused as they only shoot out when I am drinking green juice. I am gearing up to juice again, but haven't started.  Mystery solved: Its the XCEL-21 that's making my nails grow like crazy.  !


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2016)

cravoecanela said:


> I bought three bottles two weeks ago have been using it consistently since then. I recently redid my twists and noticed significantly less hair fall even though I had them in for much longer than usual.
> 
> Has anyone mixed the spray with oil? I've been thinking of doing that but I'm not sure how to work the ratios.


I just added a few drops each of garlic and onion oils to my NW Excel 21 along with some Ylang Ylang essential oil and Gotu Kola. I sprayed my scalp and got some mild itchies for the first time. I kinda like it so I'll continue this way for a while. I massaged it in a bit and waiting for it to seep in nicely. I will also be doing Day 7 of my inversions today as well.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 11, 2016)

Spritzed my fringe/ bang, massaged and then inverted for about 5mins.


----------



## yodie (Dec 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @yodie
> That's great news Ms. Lady!  So no itching?
> 
> I still cannot bring myself to try to use the Spray again.
> ...


Hi.

No itchies. I still use the spray on my edges and the cream on my scalp. I just brought another spray but i'lol switch completely to the cream after that. 

Let's groe


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 11, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> I said, "Oooh!"  as in "Aha!" when I read your post @DarkJoy . I bought some XCEL -21 and have been using it since the beginning of December.  My nails are longer than normal and I was a bit confused as they only shoot out when I am drinking green juice. I am gearing up to juice again, but haven't started.  Mystery solved: Its the XCEL-21 that's making my nails grow like crazy.  !


woohoo! what a great side effect. it's also proof that the x-cel is working in the hair too since they are similar proteins.

I'm pouring some into my little bottle of hand lotion


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 12, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> woohoo! what a great side effect. it's also proof that the x-cel is working in the hair too since they are similar proteins.
> 
> *I'm pouring some into my little bottle of hand lotion*



That's a good idea. The XCEL-21 is really powerful. My nails are growing on BOTH hands. Usually, I spray with one hand and then massage in with the other hand. But, once I finish applying it, I use both hands to put my hair in bantu knots or braids. Thus, if you are purposely putting it on both your hands and nails and distributing it equally via a hand lotion process, you'll probably be rewarded with some exceptional results @DarkJoy!

90% of the hair on our heads is going through cell division (mitosis) at all times, resulting in pushing up the hardened keratin.  The scalp is extremely permeable and the hair follicle organ is like a little trough, water-well or recipient. Nail beds and cuticle skin are far less permeable than the scalp. So, yes, most definitely XCEL-21 is working in the hair!

I'm so happy to be getting a second chance at using Surge 2.0 Re-booted! I've cultivated so much more knowledge since Surge came on the scene the first time around and then disappeared. Coupled with the fact that I know the product works and I know what I need to do to optimize my hair growth, I'm even more excited about my hair journey for 2017.  I put myself  in the 12 inches in 12 Months - 2017 Challenge and if I get *just* 5 inches retained, that will put me well at my dream hair length.

I'm ret' to go!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 14, 2016)

I've still been slacking but I braided my hair last night & am back on the bandwagon


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2016)

@VinDieselsWifey 
So proud of you and your progress!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2016)

I've been having issues with buildup,  so I put the Xcel21 in a dropper bottle to use less. I was being too heavy handed.

I'll see how my hair responds next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2016)

Using the NW21 Creme


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 15, 2016)

I was going HAM over the weekend with 3x application each day  

well my skin had something else say. caused a breakout. back to 1-2x I guesd...


----------



## Subscribe (Dec 15, 2016)

What ingredient do y'all think is causing the breakouts?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 15, 2016)

Subscribe said:


> What ingredient do y'all think is causing the breakouts?


biotin.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 15, 2016)

I've slacked for a week, but I applied the cream to my scalp. I think I'll start wigging and bunning again in January, so using Xcel won't be a hassle for my style.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 16, 2016)

just sprayed my 2nd time today. now under my satin lined bonnet for the night. the bonnet is necessity cause if the prodict drifts to my face while I sleep I'll be broken out.

also the glycerin with the winter air is making the crown brittle. I been spraying right after application with SSI moisture mist. it's liquid water based LI. Not creamy. however I see it has silk aminos so about to check out with their protein-free version. 

almost out of regular shampoo. imma replace it with the netwurks shampoo and also the cream. maybe the cream will be better through the next 2 cold months to curb the brittle from the sprays glycerin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2016)

So...still hangin' with the Hair Crème.  No itchies (so far).


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 16, 2016)

Purchased both the spray and the cream. Plan to massage the cream into my edges and eyebrows and use the spray on my scalp. 

I need this to work


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 16, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I've still been slacking but I braided my hair last night & am back on the bandwagon
> View attachment 381973


Hi @VinDieselsWifey ...are you using this on your HT area?


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 16, 2016)

Massaged scalp with NW21 spray and Vatika oil. Will leave on overnight.

Is this thread going to be the challenge thread for 2017?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 17, 2016)

My daughter caught me finger detangling and said, "wow mom your hair is really growing!" little kids don't lie about stuff like that! woohoo  ￼  !!!!

I sprayed after I braided and massaged


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 17, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> Hi @VinDieselsWifey ...are you using this on your HT area?



Yes I am


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 17, 2016)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Yes I am


Thanks girl...You made me feel better because I was thinking of calling the doctor.   I got a little scared because my hair in that area is already growing in and it's only 2 months. I really shouldn't see growth until after 3 or 4 months. I was intentionally avoiding that area but some of it drips down.

I think we are the true guinea pigs for this stuff since we are basically starting from scratch with transplanted follicles. I have a small pimple on my right temple which they say can occur when the hair starts growing. I've been putting warm compresses when I remember but this stuff is no joke.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow! Glad to see all the exciting results/reports, ladies!

I've only been applying the spray to my edges, but this thread has me wanting to apply it to my scalp, too.

I purchased this from Sally's and will put some of the spray in there and see if it allows me to access my scalp with it better.







http://demandware.edgesuite.net/sit.../SBS-292002.jpg?sw=345&sh=345&sm=fit&sfrm=png


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 17, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> Thanks girl...You made me feel better because I was thinking of calling the doctor.   I got a little scared because my hair in that area is already growing in and it's only 2 months. I really shouldn't see growth until after 3 or 4 months. I was intentionally avoiding that area but some of it drips down.
> 
> I think we are the true guinea pigs for this stuff since we are basically starting from scratch with transplanted follicles. I have a small pimple on my right temple which they say can occur when the hair starts growing. I've been putting warm compresses when I remember but this stuff is no joke.



When I look at my progress pics I'm like wow my hair is filling in fast. I got a few pimples a couple of months after the transplant & I was scared because I was worried about that infection I had coming back & losing my hair again. I wrote my doctor's assistant & she told me not to worry & I could put warm compresses there.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 18, 2016)

I got mine in yesterday. Once I redo my hair Ill use it and take before and after  to show everyone.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 18, 2016)

I can't tell a difference in my hair yet, but I haven't been consistent.  However, my eyebrows at filling in by using the cream on them. I think I'll focus on my edges so that I can easily see a difference. I measured my hair Friday so now I can truly track monthly growth/progress.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2016)

The XCEL-21  spray applicator is one of the best spray bottles I have ever used. Why? I was able to spray out the very last of the product, until there was nothing in the bottle. The secret seems to be in the little pipette thing that attaches to the spray top and touches the bottom of the bottle to pull up product. It is in a serpentine shape, not straight and it is made of a firm, plastic. With most spray bottles, especially products I buy with a spray applicator, it's required that one remove the spray top and dump out that last ounce or two of product to get to it. Not with this XCEL -21 spray bottle. I stashed that empty bottle away.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2016)

Is thread a challenge thread?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2016)

1000 posts! I just couldn't resist!


I am on bottle three (3) since the beginning of December. I use it 2x per day. I get some itching and I have gotten something that felt like the oh so slightest burning sensation, extremely mild. I don't remember that from the first time I used Surge.

I haven't noticed any growth. But my hair is very soft at the root. It seems very relaxed like it has been lulled to sleep. XCEL 21 puts my hair into the Matrix.
I tend to have hard, unruly, coarse, always puffy, refuse to lay down, crinkly waves in the back of my head. The XCEL-21 seems to put those waves at ease and they just lay on down like the wispiest, finest, silkiest,  baby hairs. But once those hairs dry, it's back on again .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 18, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> Is thread a challenge thread?


I asked for one.  Im not a good host or Id start one.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I asked for one.  *Im not a good host or Id start on*e.


 Me either!

Hey @shawnyblazes , it seems we are using this thread to update our triumphs and challenges in any way, just like a challenge thread. I thought it was kinda of one already, that's why I asked. I guess we can just carry on in here!


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow! Glad to see all the exciting results/reports, ladies!
> 
> I've only been applying the spray to my edges, but this thread has me wanting to apply it to my scalp, too.
> 
> ...


That bottle has saved my scalps life. You will like it it. Gets all in your scalp and I use it as a scalp scratcher to lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 18, 2016)

shanelallyn30 said:


> That bottle has saved my scalps life. You will like it it. Gets all in your scalp and I use it as a scalp scratcher to lol.



Scalp scratcher! 

I just used it to apply the Netwurks spray, and I love this thing. Genius bottle! If only I'd had this during my crochet braid stint, shampooing and scalp care would have been a BREEZE.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 19, 2016)

forgot to spray this morning but I did do it 3x a day again over the weekend and was able to avoid breakouts. I made sure to was hand thoroughly after (always touching my face) and put on my SLAP hat immediately after application. it's a good thing it's cold weather.

also, to ensure consistent use, I put the bottle on my nightstand. it's the last thing I do at night and first in the morning.


----------



## babyt87 (Dec 19, 2016)

So I bought 5 bottles and I'm in!!! I sprayed  last night, this morning and this evening...my head is itchy ...I'm just going to assume that means it's working 

I loveeee that it's not greasy and it doesn't smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2016)

Still using the Cream (so far no itchies).  I still have the Spray, but probably won't resume using it no time soon.


----------



## yodie (Dec 20, 2016)

Im going to get that scalp bottle and use up my two bottles of spray.  Then I'll resume with the cream.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've been consistent since Dec 1. I think I've only missed one day. And I bought enough bottles for 2017, so I think I'm good. A bottle seems to last me 3 weeks using it 2x/day.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 20, 2016)

No one is saying whether they have faster growth results lately on their hair. What's up ladies? I'm particularly curious tell hear from those who switch from spray to cream.

My bangs have just barely cleared my lips. They were stuck at just above them all of 2016. so the last 6 weeks of inconsistent use of one bottle of Excel gave me over an inch. Normally I get 1/4 per month. This fantastic.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Last night the shampoo and cream arrived. The shampoo is mint green like the cream and smells very strongly of menthol. I hope the smell doesn't linger as shampooing is the last step of my wash Reggie not the first.

The cream has dimethicone as the 2nd ingredient. Cones can make me itch something fierce. Applied it anyway and was fine. I double downed and sprayed on top of the cream . no itches or irritation.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 20, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> No one is saying whether they have faster growth results lately on their hair. What's up ladies? I'm particularly curious tell hear from those who switch from spray to cream.
> 
> My bangs have just barely cleared my lips. They were stuck at just above them all of 2016. so the last 6 weeks of inconsistent use of one bottle of Excel gave me over an inch. Normally I get 1/4 per month. This fantastic.



TBH, I'm not sure if I've experienced increased growth. I'll have a better idea at the end of next month. It seems like I haven't had increased growth, but I'd need to take pics to see the difference.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 20, 2016)

chocolat79 said:


> TBH, I'm not sure if I've experienced increased growth. I'll have a better idea at the end of next month. It seems like I haven't had increased growth, but I'd need to take pics to see the difference.


Thanks. Looking forward to your update!

As for the growth in the back and rest of my hair is have noticed some but have been busy clipping away ssk and splits. Its not looking super short so the growth and cuts rates are breaking even which says something when you only get a measley quarter inch a month.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> No one is saying whether they have faster growth results lately on their hair. What's up ladies? I'm particularly curious tell hear from those who switch from spray to cream.
> 
> My bangs have just barely cleared my lips. They were stuck at just above them all of 2016. so the last 6 weeks of inconsistent use of one bottle of Excel gave me over an inch. Normally I get 1/4 per month. This fantastic.



Ive been in a protective style for almost 2 weeks. Im not updating until the end of January.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2016)

Purchased a couple more Creams.  I've been inverting with it. 

Thankfully, my scalp hasn't rebelled.  *so far*....


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 20, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks. Looking forward to your update!
> 
> As for the growth in the back and rest of my hair is have noticed some but have been busy clipping away ssk and splits. Its not looking super short so the growth and cuts rates are breaking even which says something when you only get a measley quarter inch a month.



I'm a slow grower and get slower growth in the cooler months. I've been the same when it comes to snipping SSK. I can't say I've noticed faster growth but I haven't checked. I did decide to try and leave the scissors alone until I do a length check late Dec/ early Jan. That includes snipping randomly at work with old paper scissors. 

As for the spray, I'm still on my first bottle. I spritz daily except for the day I wash my hair and the subsequent days it takes to dry. I started off twice a day but now it's more like once- no more itchies. 

I baggied all day today. Earlier, I removed my bag, spritzed my scalp and massaged. Then I tied down with a damp silk scarf.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 20, 2016)

chocolat79 said:


> I've been consistent since Dec 1. I think I've only missed one day. And I bought enough bottles for 2017, so I think I'm good. A bottle seems to last me 3 weeks using it 2x/day.



My rate is about the same because I  just finished my first bottle and it lasted about 4 weeks using it 2X per day.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 20, 2016)

ready for the night. applied the cream and detangle then plaited it up and sprayed the parts. finished with a scalp massage.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 20, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> My rate is about the same because I  just finished my first bottle and it lasted about 4 weeks using it 2X per day.



OK thanks! I haven't seen much that's noticeable yet either.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 21, 2016)

I've done well spraying my hair daily since Saturday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

@naturalmanenyc 

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...hair-revitalizer.796667/page-29#post-23332677


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 21, 2016)

Any Youtuber that used this and showed their results? Ot before and after pics?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 21, 2016)

spray only this morning for my tuck and roll.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

@SlimPickinz


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 21, 2016)

Ladies I have a wonderful surprise for you all.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 21, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Who wants to start an official 2017 Surge 14 thread?
> 
> Im going into crochet braids Saturday.  I'll have my starting picture then.



Well I'm liking this one as it is currently. I say we keep this.


----------



## SweetestChick (Dec 21, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> Ladies I have a wonderful surprise for you all.


Do tell! I'm so curious now lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 21, 2016)

1st pic was Nov 23
2nd pic Dec 21 (today)


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 22, 2016)

I decided to try it out since my hair has been the same length for a good year. 

I sprayed it on my scalp, then sprayed throughout my hair concentrating on the ends since I'm prone to split ends. 

We'll see.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm still spritzing away! Great progress @Prettymetty !! 
**Celebrates with 1 extra spritz and an inversion **


----------



## divachyk (Dec 22, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> The XCEL-21  spray applicator is one of the best spray bottles I have ever used. Why? I was able to spray out the very last of the product, until there was nothing in the bottle. The secret seems to be in the little pipette thing that attaches to the spray top and touches the bottom of the bottle to pull up product. It is in a serpentine shape, not straight and it is made of a firm, plastic. With most spray bottles, especially products I buy with a spray applicator, it's required that one remove the spray top and dump out that last ounce or two of product to get to it. Not with this XCEL -21 spray bottle. I stashed that empty bottle away.



My spray comes out in a forceful stream vs. a mist. I rather a mist so I was thinking of transferring it to another bottle.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 22, 2016)

divachyk said:


> My spray comes out in a forceful stream vs. a mist. I rather a mist so I was thinking of transferring it to another bottle.



I think it depends on the bottle you get. My second bottle was a stream but the first (which I kept) was more of a mist. I transferred the contents of the second into the first one.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 22, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> Ladies I have a wonderful surprise for you all.


Do share!!!!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Dec 22, 2016)

Bought myself some! Two bottles, i'll be back with "before" pictures soon.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 22, 2016)

@PureSilver What's the surprise?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 22, 2016)

Spritzed and massaged my scalp tonight.


----------



## cravoecanela (Dec 22, 2016)

I've been using it for about three weeks now. I look a hot mess cuz my twists are all fuzzy so I think it's working.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 22, 2016)

Here is another online seller of the spray only: US Salon Supply


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 23, 2016)

If there are any ladies in Brooklyn that would like to purchase In store  versus online, you. An find it at Bliss Beauty Supply store. 932 Flatbush Ave. Hurry Supplies are limited. 

That's not the surprise


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 23, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> If there are any ladies in Brooklyn that would like to purchase In store  versus online, you. An find it at Bliss Beauty Supply store. 932 Flatbush Ave. Hurry Supplies are limited.
> 
> That's not the surprise



I'm always in BK and that's good to know and all but where is the surprise lady???? I went to sleep, work, gym, nails done and I'm still waiting on this here surprise.  You gonna have folks lined up like


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 23, 2016)

@PureSilver want a dragging coming in here popping bottles filled with apple cider. Pictures or it didn't happen!

I haven't measured, but I did go from hovering BSL to full BSL in one month. I stopped for a month, but began hovering at MBL. I just cut back to full BSL to neaten my ends. I'll check again tonight. 

My first amount of progress was using 2x a day but the itching was so bad, I had to stop for a while. Since restarting, I've been using 1x a day, 5 days a week and shampoo and exfoliate weekly. I believe my issue with the xcel the first time was that I was not effectively cleansing that stuff off my scalp.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 23, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> @PureSilver want a dragging coming in here *popping bottles filled with apple cider*. Pictures or it didn't happen!
> 
> I haven't measured, but I did go from hovering BSL to full BSL in one month. I stopped for a month, but began hovering at MBL. I just cut back to full BSL to neaten my ends. I'll check again tonight.
> 
> My first amount of progress was using 2x a day but the itching was so bad, I had to stop for a while. Since restarting, I've been using 1x a day, 5 days a week and shampoo and exfoliate weekly. I believe my issue with the xcel the first time was that I was not effectively cleansing that stuff off my scalp.



She playing games.....

I've been using it over a month 2X per day and I'm on my 2nd bottle.  I have never had any itching but I think what you said about not cleansing your scalp may be the reason.  I usually wash my hair every 2 days on average.  I have never gone more than 3 days without washing my hair since using Xcel so perhaps that's the reason I don't get the itchies.  I have not measured but I know it's working because my edges are filling in.  I am supposed to get my 3 month trim in January so I'm gonna start measuring after that.

I'm getting ready to go order 5 bottles from House of Beauty to go into 2017.  I want to hear from someone who stopped using it to see if the length is maintained.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 24, 2016)

sprayed in the morning. used  cream at night.


----------



## Daina (Dec 24, 2016)

Just used the cream on my scalp since my hair is still in chunky braids. Also moisturized and sealed my ends with QB BRBC and mix of JBCO and olive oil.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 24, 2016)

Does anyone put it directly on their hair and ends as well? Did you see improvement? I spray it on my hair and it's so soft. I'm giving it time to see if I notice an overall improvement on the health if my hair.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 24, 2016)

I hate that I read about the itchies because I keep waiting for it to happen although I hope it doesn't. I'm spraying once daily and so far all is well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

My x3 back up Creams came today!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 24, 2016)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Does anyone put it directly on their hair and ends as well? Did you see improvement? I spray it on my hair and it's so soft. I'm giving it time to see if I notice an overall improvement on the health if my hair.


my hair seems stronger. I don't have to protein treat weekly to keep it from breaking.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 25, 2016)

I believe this is working. When I use it, my scalp tingles but no burning. I feel like my edges are filling back in.  I'm going to order 2 more bottles. The cream will last a while.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm more than sure I cut my hair back to BSL. I'm more than sure.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 25, 2016)

My bottle finally arrived and I applied it to my scalp earlier. I'll try to be consistent and do it once a day but... Laziness.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 26, 2016)

I've been using this consistently.  I haven't had any itchiness or anything. I'm still unsure of growth.  But I have plenty bottles,  so I'll use them up.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 26, 2016)

My edges are really filling in. I was too embarrassed to take before photos, but the difference is very encouraging. Xcel works more quickly than minoxidil for me.

I asked my mom if she was using her products, and she said she has peach fuzz in her alopecia areas and tiny, fine hair growing in places that have been stagnant for almost a decade. 

I hope Xcel continues to work for all of us! I miss wearing big buns without worrying about my hairline.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Dec 26, 2016)

I only applied once so far  and that was some time last week.....
Anyway, attached is my starting picture.
The middle is longer then my sides, my hair grows down to a v.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 27, 2016)

I have been using the spray to refresh my hair, not growth, work fine.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 27, 2016)

So last week Wednesday I promised you lovely ladies a surprise. Today I'm here to deliver.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 27, 2016)

First pic is September 27
Second pic a few minutes ago. Literally and exactly 3 months progress. I must admit I saw the growth from my last set or cornrows that I did in November and just removed today. It's a shock to me too.

My first pic my hair could hardly do a ponytail


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 27, 2016)

It looks like you got at least 3" @PureSilver !


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 27, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> First pic is September 27
> Second pic a few minutes ago. Literally and exactly 4 months progress. I must admit I saw the growth from my last set or cornrows that I did in November and just removed today. It's a shock to me too.
> 
> My first pic my hair could hardly do a ponytail


Wow congratulations!! The surprise was worth the wait!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 27, 2016)

@PureSilver 
You go, Girl!  Have you been spraying your scalp once or twice daily?

Wonderful Results!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks like @PureSilver got 1 inch per month!   Bravo!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @PureSilver
> You go, Girl!  Have you been spraying your scalp once or twice daily?
> 
> Wonderful Results!


 
I want to know how she used it, her process, too!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2016)

Look out @PureSilver,
I'm coming for you, Lady! I haven't achieved magnificent results like you...

But I got an inch of  baby hair to soften up my big fofo ( That means 'forehead' for those of you who reside in the Upper Echelon sphere.)

Actually, for me, the XCEL 21 may be just softening and relaxing my hair a bit. Nothing to see here folks...


But @PureSilver's results got me squealing in pure delight! How she gone drop these photo results then disappear? She knows we need an essay,  preferably a dissertation on what she did EXACTLY, to achieve her astounding results!

Yoowhooo! Where you at @PureSilver?


----------



## PJaye (Dec 27, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> First pic is September 27
> Second pic a few minutes ago. Literally and exactly 3 months progress. I must admit I saw the growth from my last set or cornrows that I did in November and just removed today. It's a shock to me too.
> 
> My first pic my hair could hardly do a ponytail



This is great progress!  Congratulations!  And, thank you for the clear, easily substantiated progress pics.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2016)

I moisturized my ends tonight with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion sealed with Rusk Deep Shine Argan Oil. Sprayed and massaged my scalp with Netwurks Xcel 21.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 27, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> First pic is September 27
> Second pic a few minutes ago. Literally and exactly 3 months progress. I must admit I saw the growth from my last set or cornrows that I did in November and just removed today. It's a shock to me too.
> 
> My first pic my hair could hardly do a ponytail


Finally...great progress @PureSilver !

You just inspired me to jump out the bed and get to pouring......I think I saw someone say they kept it on their nightstand....I might consider doing that for nights like tonight when I'm lazy.

I forgot to say that you need to come back with the nitty gritty details and not leave us hanging again.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 27, 2016)

wtg@PureSilver   i reckon you will continue?


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 27, 2016)

Yasssss @PureSilver!! Amazing progress photos. Your post was definitely worth the wait!

@Chicoro My hairline is doing something similar. I have a hundreds tiny curls creeping around my forehead that I never had before. It's encouraging!


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 27, 2016)

@PureSilver Excellent growth!! I'll continue to spray after seeing your results.  Did you notice anything the first month or did the growth seem to sprout all at once?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 28, 2016)

that was me @nycutiepie. I keep it next to the bed both the cream and spray.

speaking of, it's that time. spritz, spritz, spritz! 2nd bottle almost done. I got one more and need to order more.

so here is my "starting" pic although I'm at month 2ish. my bangs were above my upper lip starting. they were stuck there all year. will update end of January.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 28, 2016)

Still spraying once daily, at night before bed. I love how it makes my roots feel. I didn't measure before starting. I'll measure this weekend and keep up with it going forward.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2016)

NappyNelle said:


> Yasssss @PureSilver!! Amazing progress photos. Your post was definitely worth the wait!
> 
> @Chicoro My hairline is doing something similar. I have a hundreds tiny curls creeping around my forehead that I never had before. It's encouraging!



@NappyNelle, 
   Congratulations on your progress! Your curls on your hairline sound so pretty. I need to be more grateful and appreciative about my progress. Thank you for sharing about your similar results. I like the feedback. 

These  XCEL 21 results are making for some exciting hair progress results and journeys.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 28, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> First pic is September 27
> Second pic a few minutes ago. Literally and exactly 3 months progress. I must admit I saw the growth from my last set or cornrows that I did in November and just removed today. It's a shock to me too.
> 
> My first pic my hair could hardly do a ponytail



snapping my fingers!! Yas, yas, YAS!!!!

Congratulations @PureSilver


----------



## SweetestChick (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes I have noticed more baby hairs along the hairline as well. I def can't complain about that! Xcel may not be accelerating _my_ growth but it helps to fill in thin areas.

I'll be posting my only check-in pic by NYE. Fingers crossed my hair is at least hitting the 8 mark on my tee!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> *Yes I have noticed more baby hairs along the hairline as well*. I def can't complain about that! Xcel may not be accelerating _my_ growth but it helps to fill in thin areas.
> 
> I'll be posting my only check-in pic by NYE. Fingers crossed my hair is at least hitting the 8 mark on my tee!



This baby hairs thing is serious and real. I honestly didn't realize it was an XCEL result! That's 3 of us.

I've been watching numerous, "Watch Me Slay My Wig/How to Make Your Wig Look Natural" videos on YouTube where laying that  *baby hair*  is key! If this baby hair growth keeps up and I hit some length milestones in 2017,  I'm going to do a video entitled, "How I Make My Natural Hair Look Better Than a Wig." It will showcase my XCEL-21 created baby hair and any healthy length I may achieve.

Where @PureSilver at?


----------



## khadicurls (Dec 28, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> No one is saying whether they have faster growth results lately on their hair. What's up ladies? I'm particularly curious tell hear from those who switch from spray to cream.
> 
> My bangs have just barely cleared my lips. They were stuck at just above them all of 2016. so the last 6 weeks of inconsistent use of one bottle of Excel gave me over an inch. Normally I get 1/4 per month. This fantastic.



I haven't used my spray since I last posted my results. I will be getting back on track though and will take progress pics.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi ladies I'm still very much here. Since dicovering X-cel 21 I've put a few coworkers on to it too.

So basically I spray my hair mostly morning and night. There are days when I forget to do 2x and days when I don't spray at all. The truth is I wouldnt attribute all my progress to X-cel because I take Manetabolism as well daily skipping a day or two only because I forget. Those vitamins are the real deal, no breakouts no headaches just hair growth and thickness.

I keep my corn rows protective styles in for as long as I can bear looking dreadful, removing only when my roots are no longer visible and I can clearly see at least an inch of growth usually around the 5 week mark. 

ETA: I'm a mixologist at heart so I mix my X-cel towards the finishing with Kuz and Kissemera ampoules and minoxidil.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 28, 2016)

My next major update will be June/July  July will be my BC 1 year anniversary. Ladies who take vitamins/supplements.........DO NOT sleep on The Mane Choice hair vitamins.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> my hair seems stronger. I don't have to protein treat weekly to keep it from breaking.


@DarkJoy I forgot to ask if you're natural?

I posted this before I saw your pic so I now see that you're natural.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> View attachment 383637 that was me @nycutiepie. I keep it next to the bed both the cream and spray.
> 
> speaking of, it's that time. spritz, spritz, spritz! 2nd bottle almost done. I got one more and need to order more.
> 
> so here is my "starting" pic although I'm at month 2ish. my bangs were above my upper lip starting. they were stuck there all year. will update end of January.



Thanks for the tip girl.  I got a mental picture that's cracking me up of your arm stretching out from the bed reaching for the spray and the cream. That ish is so funny to me.....but I will not be laughing when I see the pic of your bang hanging below your jaw because you also have amazing progress if your bangs were above your lip.

We will all have hair down our backs next year if we keep this up.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Dec 28, 2016)

After a scheduled break, I will finish bottle #4  and start #5 (11 backups). Next month, I will re-evaluate when I get my hair pressed out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2016)

Pmpomatic said:


> After a scheduled break, I will finish bottle #4  and start #5 *(11 backups).* Next month, I will re-evaluate when I get my hair pressed out.


@Pmpomatic
 tis all.

Do you have all Sprays?  A combo of Sprays & Cremes? Cremes?  Just curious


----------



## Pmpomatic (Dec 28, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pmpomatic
> tis all.
> 
> Do you have all Sprays?  A combo of Sprays & Cremes? Cremes?  Just curious



@IDareT'sHair It's all sprays. I need to reup on the creme soon because I use it on my edges, ends, and length when I redo my twists. Also, I use the creme on my scalp when my hair is straight. The little jar lasts a long time for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2016)

Pmpomatic said:


> *It's all sprays. I need to reup on the creme soon because I use it on my edges, ends, and length when I redo my twists. Also, I use the creme on my scalp when my hair is straight. The little jar lasts a long time for me.*


@Pmpomatic
Gone & Get Down with Yo' Bad 11 back up Self!

Love It!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2016)

I washed my hair and did a 45 minute dc earlier. Now that my hair isn't straight I can get back to spraying. I did a new set of celies and I'll be wigging it until my next bkt in February.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 28, 2016)

Sprayed twice today!


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 29, 2016)

I've been spraying every other day or so. I need to get the cream so I have an option for my sets. I've also been taking the blueberry curls liquid vitamins.... when I remember, that is.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 29, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> Thanks for the tip girl.  I got a mental picture that's cracking me up of your arm stretching out from the bed reaching for the spray and the cream. That ish is so funny to me.....but I will not be laughing when I see the pic of your bang hanging below your jaw because you also have amazing progress if your bangs were above your lip.
> 
> We will all have hair down our backs next year if we keep this up.


   it goes just like your mental picture too. half the time I forget, reach over to the lamp on the stand to turn it off, and dang! bump into the x-cel. spritz, massage, cap on, then the lamp gets turned off, and go to sleep.

it works!


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 29, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> it goes just like your mental picture too. half the time I forget, reach over to the lamp on the stand to turn it off, and dang! bump into the x-cel. spritz, massage, cap on, then the lamp gets turned off, and go to sleep.
> 
> it works!


----------



## SweetestChick (Dec 29, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> I've been spraying every other day or so. I need to get the cream so I have an option for my sets. I've also been taking the *blueberry curls liquid vitamins*.... when I remember, that is.



Hey could you tell those of us who are in the dark, what's your vitamins like? Softgels or is it more like the mineral rich drink? How's it working?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 29, 2016)

Getting my hair braided tomorrow.  Might as well update now.


----------



## cravoecanela (Dec 29, 2016)

Another benefit: My hair feels really soft after using this. I can't get my hands out of my hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2016)

Spritzed my hairline at the front and my middle parting. No massage this eve as my style is fresh..instead I tied down with a damp silk scarf.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 29, 2016)

Heres from the previous update.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 29, 2016)

You ladies are rocking these progress pics!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
Great Progress!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Great Progress!


 Ty @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
Amazing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 29, 2016)

Spritzed and massaged my hairline. Feeling confident with these great progress photos!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2016)

Dang, alright alright, y'all twisted my arm and now I put a few bottles in my cart...along with the Magic Rake combs


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Heres from the previous update.



@shawnyblazes, 
Looking good! What wonderful encouragement and inspiration for us for 2017. Excellent, excellent progress pictures! I'm taking notes from everyone.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2016)

Ok @shawnyblazes I see you girl


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 30, 2016)

Im doing crown and glory for all of 2017.   I have to wear a hard hat at work now so my hair doesnt have to be styled so to speak.  

Im currently sitting in the braiding salon.  Been here since 9 am.  

Getting mini box braids with my own hair.  Xcel 21 and protective styles.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 30, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Im doing crown and glory for all of 2017.   I have to wear a hard hat at work now so my hair doesnt have to be styled so to speak.
> 
> Im currently sitting in the braiding salon.  Been here since 9 am.
> 
> Getting mini box braids with my own hair.  Xcel 21 and protective styles.


Don't forget to show pics!!!!


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 30, 2016)

SweetestChick said:


> Hey could you tell those of us who are in the dark, what's your vitamins like? Softgels or is it more like the mineral rich drink? How's it working?


Mineral rich, very odd flavor. I always have to make sure to have something to chug afterwards. 

@shawnyblazes  what is crown and glory?


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 30, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> Mineral rich, very odd flavor. I always have to make sure to have something to chug afterwards.
> 
> @shawnyblazes  what is crown and glory?



Yea Mineral rich is an acquired taste. I did a few bottles and then stop repurchasing.

C&G method is braids or twists with or without extensions.  Wear braided 6-8 weeks, take a 1-2 week break and do it all over again. Use braid spray to moisturize daily and diluted shampoo to cleanse.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 30, 2016)

All done.  I need to wash later.  Feels gunky and weighed down with the styling gel.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 30, 2016)

Well, I decided to do a impromptu length check just to see where I'm at before the new year. I was pleasantly surprised. I BC'd in August and trimmed in September.

I started NW21 sometime in September. The pic from September is before I started it. I honestly was spritzing my hair on and off between then and now. I also did inversion last month as well so maybe that helped too. Anyway, I'm happy with the progress. I've been under a lot of stress for the past few months, so to still have hair on my head right now is a miracle.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well, I decided to do a impromptu length check just to see where I'm at before the new year. I was pleasantly surprised. I BC'd in August and trimmed in September.
> 
> I started NW21 sometime in September. The pic from September is before I started it. I honestly was spritzing my hair on and off between then and now. I also did inversion last month as well so maybe that helped too. Anyway, I'm happy with the progress. I've been under a lot of stress for the past few months, so to still have hair on my head right now is a miracle.
> 
> View attachment 383945



@flyygirlll2,
I love your shirt. It looks like it actually has the inches clearly marked. Where can I get one of those, please?

You went from armpit to mid back length in less than four (4) months! Excellent!!! If I'm counting those inches on your shirt correctly, from the armpit line to the end of the hair at mid back as marked on the shirt, that is almost (8) inches of growth for that section!   That averages two (2) inches per month of growth! 
And you recorded it for posterity! Great photos once again.

This is some champion hair growth up in this thread!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2016)

I ordered two creams and 1 spray. I'm excited


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 30, 2016)

@Chicoro Thank you. You can get the shirt from this site https://www.2curls-1mission.com/
It comes in white and black. Thanks to @MileHighDiva for letting me know about that shirt. Makes it a bit easier to see the growth.

I was pretty surprised, especially since I've trimmed my hair due to ssk's. I won't claim MBL yet but I'll take BSL. I forgot to mention that I was also using the cream as an overnight treatment at times as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 I want that shirt! And I just ordered one from Justgrowalready earlier today. I need to hide my debit card


----------



## PJaye (Dec 30, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @flyygirlll2,
> I love your shirt. It looks like it actually has the inches clearly marked. Where can I get one of those, please?
> 
> You went from armpit to mid back length in less than four (4) months! Excellent!!! If I'm counting those inches on your shirt correctly, from the armpit line to the end of the hair at mid back as marked on the shirt, that is almost (8) inches of growth for that section!   That averages two (2) inches per month of growth!
> ...




You are always so positive, upbeat, encouraging and supportive.  You must be a pleasure to be around.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 30, 2016)

You gave me so much hope right now @flyygirlll2 ! Amazing progress...beautiful head of hair!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you @gvin89 That reminds me that I have to re-up on a few more bottles  I only have 3 left.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes I'm so inspired by the progress pics. Thank you all for sharing those encouraging photos.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2016)

PJaye said:


> You are always so positive, upbeat, encouraging and supportive.  You must be a pleasure to be around.



@PJaye,
Thank you for the sweet, thoughtful remark!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Chicoro Thank you. You can get the shirt from this site https://www.2curls-1mission.com/
> It comes in white and black. Thanks to @MileHighDiva for letting me know about that shirt. Makes it a bit easier to see the growth.
> 
> I was pretty surprised, especially since I've trimmed my hair due to ssk's. I won't claim MBL yet but I'll take BSL. I* forgot to mention that I was also using the cream as an overnight treatment at times as well*.



Purchases for the week of January 1st:

T-shirt like flyygirlll2
XCEL-21 *cream* formula


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Heres from the previous update.



Go @shawnyblazes that is great growth! I sometimes have to pinch myself in wonderment on how well the Xcel 21 works...


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well, I decided to do a impromptu length check just to see where I'm at before the new year. I was pleasantly surprised. I BC'd in August and trimmed in September.
> 
> I started NW21 sometime in September. The pic from September is before I started it. I honestly was spritzing my hair on and off between then and now. I also did inversion last month as well so maybe that helped too. Anyway, I'm happy with the progress. I've been under a lot of stress for the past few months, so to still have hair on my head right now is a miracle.
> 
> View attachment 383945



@flyygirlll2, that is amazing growth and after a BC - go girl!!!!! I have the same shirt as well because of @MileHighDiva and will be trying for the first time in about 2 hours.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2016)

Daina said:


> @flyygirlll2, that is amazing growth and after a BC - go girl!!!!! I have the same shirt as well because of @MileHighDiva and will be trying for the first time in about 2 hours.


 
They are out of the size small shirts!!!! Sigh...


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 31, 2016)

Spritzed and massaged my scalp.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

@Daina Thank you. I also have another tshirt with just the numbers on it but I like this tshirt better. 

@Chicoro Are they OOS for both the white and black ones? I have the small but it's very fitted on me, I could have just gone with a medium.


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> They are out of the size small shirts!!!! Sigh...



@Chicoro, did you try an alternate color? Would a medium work at all? I got a large and glad I did, as I normally would wear a medium but the material fits a little snug.


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2016)

Had a hair spa day this morning and currently in 6 chunky braids for a braidout used the Xcel cream since I blow-dried to do a trim. Will use the cream today and tomorrow and go back to my regular routine on Monday when I'm back in a bun.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Daina Thank you. I also have another tshirt with just the numbers on it but I like this tshirt better.
> 
> @Chicoro Are they OOS for both the white and black ones? I have the small but it's very fitted on me, I could have just gone with a medium.



I just ordered the white shirt in size large this morning.  I usually take a medium but since it said that it fits snug, I went a size up. I hope it fits because I can't stand super tight fitting shirts. $15 is a good price. Most of the other LC shirts I have seen online are more like $20 each.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks @flyygirlll2 & @MileHighDiva 
I grabbed the shirt too


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 31, 2016)

Ok so I just spritzed my scalp. I have been on this challenge for a while but I have been TERRIBLE about spritzing consistently. For a while I was wearing my hair in blowouts because I started a new job in a rather conservative office setting and I wasn't sure what I could get away with. Now that I have my crochet style in, I have no excuse not to spritz more consistently. I will try to do it once every other day because I don't want too much buildup on my scalp in this protective style.


----------



## yodie (Dec 31, 2016)

This has really helped my nape. I've always had short hair in my nape that quickly breaks or rubs out unless I keep it twisted and clipped down. I haven't measured it, but my nape and edges are doing. Long way to go, but I'm optimistic.

I initially concentrated on my nape and edges, but I brought that funny looking dispenser bottle from Sally's and now I use it on my entire head.

My dream is to be able to wear my hair up and not worry about a chewed up nape.  Last night when i pressed my nape and put my hair in a bun, I said, I can wear my hair like this and not stress. I smiled


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 31, 2016)

I ordered three jars of the cream yesterday morning. They arrived today before noon.   I can't wait to start using it. I noticed that I wasn't using the spray as consistently mainly because I didn't want to leave the house in the morning with a damp scalp, even if it's just from front door to car to work door.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
Great Progress Ms. Lady!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Great Progress Ms. Lady!


Thank you


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice progress girls! Now I can upload my check in pic as well. I beat the 8 mark on my shirt despite the setback early December! I'm so relieved lol. So back to brushing BSB. This year...going for MBL! Happy 2017!!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 1, 2017)

@SweetestChick Looking good. I believe you'll reach MBL this year.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 1, 2017)

@flyygirlll2 thanks a bunch for backing me! I had a few ups and downs with this growth stuff last year whenever I went to get a trim. Very frustrating to make good progress and then get your efforts cut off (I don't wanna imagine the number my hair could've been at without setbacks).  But God is good and I'm still at a longer length than I was this time last year.

Since I'm using other growth aids that work better than Xcel in my case, I'll be sparse with my progress pics and only post once a year.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2017)

@SweetestChick,
You are too modest. I count 3 inches of growth retained! I see the hair curled up on the ends, touching 9 inches on that shirt from the 6 inches on the starting picture. You say you had setbacks, too? Congratulations on the progress!

You know somebody was going to ask, so let it be me, would you mind sharing what growth aids are you using that are working for you? Lastly, I hope you do post more than sparingly. What you are doing could serve as an inspiration to countless people.

You just never know who you help and encourage with your success. The pictures you have posted are very inspiring. Too many of us give up when we have setbacks. You did not. Set-back or not, I say you and your lovely hair are winning.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

@SweetestChick 
Yes please let us in on the goodies 

Your hair is still brutiful. Heck I've been having setbacks since the very first time after I went natural in '07 (I'm relaxed now). It's due to laziness, and at first, ignorance. I didn't keep up with my trims,kept shaving my hair off, blah blah blah lol I'm JUST now getting back into my hair after a couple of years of not really caring. We'll get it together babe. Alright, bring it in


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jan 1, 2017)

I ordered the cream since I plan on keeping my hair straight for a while.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 1, 2017)

@SweetestChick 
Wonderful progress!  We need to get you some hair shears, so you can dust and/or trim on your own.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 1, 2017)

So I got and used the excel shampoo yesterday since it was wash day. It has all the same ingredients as the spray for growth (biotin and that muco... whatever).. It is not for non SLS users as its the 2nd ingredient. I DC before shampoo so was mildly concerned it would dry out all the good stuff I put in prior. it smells strongly of menthol.

Luckily im used to strong shampoos. It opened the cuticles all the way up so the hair felt matted and stripped. Not an issue for me as experience proves that the cuticles go down after 15 min. I just take the time to put good stuff in there while they're open without manipulating it too much. so on went a moisturizing liquid leave spray in and ceramides oil mix.

after an hour it felt normal and strong so I  detangled, plaited, xcel sprayed, put on my slap. Looks good today. Perfectly moisturized. no residual menthol smell.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks girls!  I suppose I did good all things considered. TBH my hair was even shorter than the 6 (maybe touching the 4 or 5) after my 1st big trim in March. The 6 was the shortest I took a pic of. My problem is comparing my progress to others. People were getting 6+" of retention for the year so I was expecting the same or more. I also get a tad competitive so when I noticed how this newer member in my church came in with collarbone length hair and is now catching up with my own...I was a bit flabbergasted lol.

@Chicoro im gonna be posting more on the 2017 BSL/MBL challenge so no worries! I think it would be more appropriate there. But I'm using It Works, and more recently NJoy's oil and Virgin Hair Fertilizer (alternating each week).

@MileHighDiva yeah I'm done with salons. I'll be using the split ender instead. It's pricey but worth it!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 1, 2017)

@SweetestChick 
Please don't let comparison be the thief of your joy and wonderful progress.  All of us are going to make it to booty-crack, if that's what we desire.

When you get the professional split ender, please give us a thorough review.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 1, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> Thanks girls!  I suppose I did good all things considered. TBH my hair was even shorter than the 6 (maybe touching the 4 or 5) after my 1st big trim in March. The 6 was the shortest I took a pic of. My problem is comparing my progress to others. People were getting 6+" of retention for the year so I was expecting the same or more. I also get a tad competitive so when I noticed how this newer member in my church came in with collarbone length hair and is now catching up with my own...I was a bit flabbergasted lol.
> 
> @Chicoro im gonna be posting more on the 2017 BSL/MBL challenge so no worries! I think it would be more appropriate there. But I'm using It Works, and more recently NJoy's oil and Virgin Hair Fertilizer (alternating each week).
> 
> @MileHighDiva yeah I'm done with salons. I'll be using the split ender instead. It's pricey but worth it!


Love my split ender! idk why I keep forgetting it's in my cabinet. way past time for a dusting. I will order new blades if that's possible 

and fabulous progress!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @SweetestChick
> *Please don't let comparison be the thief of your joy and wonderful progress.*  All of us are going to make it to booty-crack, if that's what we desire.
> 
> When you get the professional split ender, please give us a thorough review.



We got a hair poetess in our midsts. @MileHighDiva, what you said is nothing but truth. I've personally been 'punked' out of my joy and robbed by letting comparison be the thief in my life more times than I would like to admit. Very, beautifully stated!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm getting braids this weekend....hope to grow!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm so scared to jinx myself but I really feel this is working.  My side twist was at the level of my mouth and now is at the level of my chin. That's at least a good inch. 

I ordered 2 more bottles of spray. I am faithfully using it twice a day on my scalp and once a day on my eyebrows.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2017)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I'm so scared to jinx myself but I really feel this is working.  My side twist was at the level of my mouth and now is at the level of my chin. That's at least a good inch.
> 
> I ordered 2 more bottles of spray. I am faithfully using it twice a day on my scalp and once a day on my eyebrows.



@Belle Du Jour,
What is the time frame between the two measurements?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 1, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @Belle Du Jour,
> What is the time frame between the two measurements?



It's been 3 weeks.  I'm washing my hair today and after I twist it back up I will take pics to compare to a month from now.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2017)

Belle Du Jour said:


> It's been 3 weeks.  I'm washing my hair today and after I twist it back up I will take pics to compare to a month from now.



Fabulous news! Looking forward to those pictures, too. Congratulations!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 2, 2017)

@Fotchygirl, here's the thread about Xcel21....


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 2, 2017)

I think I might try to go back to 2x a day. If it gets bad again, I'll stick with 1x. Now that my scalp is getting more intense cleaning, the itching may not get too bad again.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 2, 2017)

I do get the itches something fierce. I noticed it's ONLY when I use other products. natural oils and butters are fine and other liquid sprays but when it's QB AOHC, for example, my scalp act a plum fool. I need the heavy seal right now. excel plays fine with grease though...


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 2, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> @Fotchygirl, here's the thread about Xcel21....


Oh thanks!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 2, 2017)

Yay, my stuff shipped.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 2, 2017)

Skipped a couple days because been out of town,  but will spritz tonight


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I think I might try to go back to 2x a day. If it gets bad again, I'll stick with 1x. Now that my scalp is getting more intense cleaning, the itching may not get too bad again.



@Saludable84, let me know how your scalp responds as we had similar reactions. The cream has been a life saver and the only way I can get 2 treatments per day.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 2, 2017)

Spritzed and massaged tonight.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 2, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Saludable84, let me know how your scalp responds as we had similar reactions. The cream has been a life saver and the only way I can get 2 treatments per day.



Yes ma'am


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

Sprayed and massaged my scalp tonight for 5 minutes.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 2, 2017)

Still spritzing and massaging away.


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2017)

Just redid my braids and used the cream on my ends and then on my scalp. Really loving the cream, will probably reorder 5 more jars which should last a good 2 years as a little goes a long way.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 3, 2017)

I increased my frequency to 2X daily as I was approaching wash day. No itchies. I notice a slight tingle when I scalp massage but it's short lived.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 3, 2017)

Spritzed and massaged again. I'm really concentrating on my hairline.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 3, 2017)

used cream.the last few applications.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 3, 2017)

Hmmmm I'll be ordering 12 bottles and will be getting them at an awesome price. Anyone can recommend an excellent portable standing dryer please?


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 3, 2017)

The spray makes my scalp itch something fierce! Lawd ha' mercy! But it goes away after a few hours, so I've been tolerating it. 
The things I do for my hair!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 3 of my inversions is complete with Xcel 21 sprayed on scalp and a 3 minute massage, inverted for 5.5 minutes.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2017)

Pygmy_puff said:


> The spray makes my scalp itch something fierce! Lawd ha' mercy! But it goes away after a few hours, so I've been tolerating it.
> The things *we* do for *our* hair!


There, fixed that for you


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2017)

My stuff should be here by Thursday


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 4, 2017)

I've just ordered more bottles.  I didn't have faith in this stuff before, but NOW!!!  I should have taken before and after pictures.

That said, since this is the beginning of the new year, I will have hubby take a pic now and document for the next 60 days.  Then I'll post the pics *Lawd help me*

Where is everyone ordering the sprays?

I forgot to mention that my hair has grown leaps and bounds.  I am out done.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 4, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I've just ordered more bottles.  I didn't have faith in this stuff before, but NOW!!!  I should have taken before and after pictures.
> 
> That said, since this is the beginning of the new year, I will have hubby take a pic now and document for the next 60 days.  Then I'll post the pics *Lawd help me*
> 
> ...



Hey. I believe most order from House of Beauty and locobeauty.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 4 of my inversions is complete with Xcel 21 sprayed on scalp and a 5 minute massage, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 4, 2017)

Spritzed and massaged my scalp tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2017)

@ThatJerseyGirl 
Happy 2017 Diva!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2017)

My x3 Cremes arrived today!  Back ups to the 'Nth Power


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm suspicious that the cream doesn't work as well as the spray for me but not sure. however the cream doesn't lite my scalp up when I apply other products like the spray. *sigh*


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 4, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I've just ordered more bottles.  I didn't have faith in this stuff before, but NOW!!!  I should have taken before and after pictures.
> 
> That said, since this is the beginning of the new year, I will have hubby take a pic now and document for the next 60 days.  Then I'll post the pics *Lawd help me*
> 
> ...


What would you say the difference in growth is? an inch? 2?

ordering mines from houseofbeautyworld.com as rec by this thread (thanks y'all!).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> *I'm suspicious that the cream doesn't work as well as the spray for me but not sure. however the cream doesn't lite my scalp up when I apply other products like the spray. *sigh**


@DarkJoy
This is where I am.

Looks foolishly at the spray  But I still ain't crazy enough to use it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> This is where I am.
> 
> Looks foolishly at the spray  But I still ain't crazy enough to use it.



It iiittccccchesssss!!! when I don't mix the spray with other product my scalp feels soothed so idk! but it looks so good with qb aohc!

I think I'll use the spray and just stick to straight oils and non-mixed butters for styling and wear it up in a tuck and roll til it gets me to APL which is my goal. Maybe that will happen by late spring or early summer (i hope).

it will keep my PJ tendencies low I guess...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2017)

@DarkJoy
Gurl...Imma leave that mess alone and get whatever I can get outta the creme.

That spray is the Debil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2017)

I have been really inconsistent this week, but I plan to keep spraying. My new length check tee should  be here any day now. As soon as I receive it I will post a new start pic (from the back).


----------



## babyt87 (Jan 4, 2017)

So I think I def got between half an inch and an inch all over in about a mont, but I didn't take pics (just measured the growth from my braids).

But more importantly my hair is soooo soft and not shedding like crazy like it did with MTG 

Going to wash and take a starting pic tomorrow to measure properly.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 4, 2017)

@DarkJoy - I'd say a good three to four inches.  I've been using it for the past 4 months.  I've been consistent with using the spray, spritzing and massaging my scalp every morning and every night.  Faithfully.  Even when I travel out of town, the bottle goes with me.  I never miss a beat.  The thickness is out of control.  I also deep condition my hair every two weeks.  I was thinking of DC'ing my hair weekly, but that is too much for me.  My hair is too thick.

@IDareT'sHair - Hey Miss Diva-- I have been lurking in the shadows and I see you are always doing the damn thing, Miss Diva!!!  You have my vote to be a MODERATOR, 

@SweetestChick - I have been ordering my bottles from Loco beauty.  I like that site because I can pay through Amazon since I have Amazon prime.

Now, I must tell you about the cream.  I did not particularly care for the cream.  I kept using it as part of my deep conditioning process and I just didn't care for it too much.  I have some left and thank goodness I only ordered one jar.  Maybe I'll try to use it as a grease.  Maybe.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 4, 2017)

I forgot to mention the only "CON" is that by the end of week two, I notice a buildup on my hair -- a coating if you will.  It's all good to me because I virtually have less shedding so I'd like to think of this as a protective coating


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 4, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @DarkJoy - *I'd say a good three to four inches.  I've been using it for the past 4 months.*  I've been consistent with using the spray, spritzing and massaging my scalp every morning and every night.  Faithfully.  Even when I travel out of town, the bottle goes with me.  I never miss a beat.  The thickness is out of control.  I also deep condition my hair every two weeks.  I was thinking of DC'ing my hair weekly, but that is too much for me.  My hair is too thick.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - Hey Miss Diva-- I have been lurking in the shadows and I see you are always doing the damn thing, Miss Diva!!!  You have my vote to be a MODERATOR,
> 
> ...


up to an inch a month?! dang!!!!!

gurrrrllll imma follow your lead on the cream and use it as a hair dressing. i realize mixing it with the spray doesnt cause itchies, come to think of it...


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @DarkJoy - *I'd say a good three to four inches.  I've been using it for the past 4 months.  *I've been consistent with using the spray, spritzing and massaging my scalp every morning and every night.  Faithfully.  Even when I travel out of town, the bottle goes with me.  I never miss a beat.  The thickness is out of control.  I also deep condition my hair every two weeks.  I was thinking of DC'ing my hair weekly, but that is too much for me.  My hair is too thick.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - Hey Miss Diva-- I have been lurking in the shadows and I see you are always doing the damn thing, Miss Diva!!!  You have my vote to be a MODERATOR,
> 
> ...




@ThatJerseyGirl,

This is so wonderful to read! I have been back to using the spray for a month, since December. I had the nerve to be a little bit disappointed because I don't see any length difference, yet!  Patience is important. I think a good "check" to see if the spray is working is 3 to 4 months. I am going to do a real check in April.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> Hey. I believe most order from *House of Beauty* and locobeauty.



@SweetestChick,
I ordered from the House of Beauty and got my stuff with no problem way over here in France. Customs like to mess with my packages but I didn't seem to have an issue. Also, no leaking bottles as everything was beautifully packaged with tape on the tops and packing peanuts in the box to immobilize the bottles.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 5, 2017)

Yesterday, I baggied with Xcel. This morning, only sprayed on hairline. The difference is remarkable. So glad there's no buildup even when I use gel.



PureSilver said:


> Hmmmm I'll be ordering 12 bottles and will be getting them at an awesome price. Anyone can recommend an excellent portable standing dryer please?



@PureSilver I vote for the LCL dryers! There should be a code floating around for LHCF.


----------



## tolly (Jan 5, 2017)

I saw this discussion months ago but never read through the posts.
I live in Nigeria and getting products is too much of a hassle so I can't afford to be a product junkie
I finally read through and saw the pictures posted at the end of last year. I ordered two bottles through my mail forwarding company. It will take about a month -hopefully not longer to get to me. I am eagerly looking forward to using it. I am not sure I will be able to procure more after this round but if I have results like this, I will find a way to buy some.
My normal growth rate is 0.3inch per month! an inch/month is a huge deal to me. 
I am presently using njoy oil while waiting.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2017)

tolly said:


> I saw this discussion months ago but never read through the posts.
> I live in Nigeria and getting products is too much of a hassle so I can't afford to be a product junkie
> I finally read through and saw the pictures posted at the end of last year. I ordered two bottles through my mail forwarding company. It will take about a month -hopefully not longer to get to me. I am eagerly looking forward to using it. I am not sure I will be able to procure more after this round but if I have results like this, I will find a way to buy some.
> My normal growth rate is 0.3inch per month! an inch/month is a huge deal to me.
> I am presently using njoy oil while waiting.



@tolly,
Good luck! If you have any family that travels back and forth to London, they may be able to get some for you, too. I have seen this product listed at about 6.5 Euros on Amazon.UK at limited quantities. BUT, that means it probably exists on the ground in London for someone to pick up some for you. It is better to be able to get a product for yourself, though. I know the feeling. I can't find the product in France and it is still not listed on Amazon.FR so that tells me it is not very likely available in any stores here. Good luck in getting your supply and happy hair growing to you!


----------



## babyt87 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok washed, dc'd, clay mask etc and I've finally taken my starting pics.

It's def grown, even though I'm back to where I was in my avi (set backs and scissor happy hairdressers).

And yes there's about an inch difference between both sides but I've spent most of this year with hairdressers trying to "even it out"...apparently my hair doesn't wanna be even 

I'm going to go back into braids under a wig so I prob won't update with a full length check again for another 3 months but I might take a pic of my braids each month.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 5, 2017)

It's here! The drugs are here!
Lemme quit playing before somebody thinks I'm serious. Off topic, but did you know that if you go to your block list on Facebook and type in Facebook Security in the search box  that a list of people are gonna pop up? Supposedly they're paid by Facebook to watch you

Anywayzzz, back on topic. Why does spray smell better than the cream? And I definitely felt a little tingle on my hand when I sprayed a tiny bit on it. I hope I don't grow hair right thereAll I know is that I'm ready to have my hair on va-va voom
I have some questions, but let me go through the thread to see if any of them have been answered.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm going to stick with 1x a day after all.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 5, 2017)

trying to keep my style til the weekend so using the cream. then after washing day it's itchy spray all the way!
.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 5, 2017)

Still going strong with spritzing my scalp twice a day.  I think I started using this back in September/October.  I haven’t missed a day, other than that week off I took a while back. I only use the spray unless my hair is in a twist out, and then I use the cream.

I didn’t notice any extra growth until about two weeks ago when I measured my hair and it was about an inch longer than it was the month before.

I’m not sure if it’s from Xcel 21 because once again (even though I keep telling myself not to) I’m doing the most with my hair when it comes to growth aids. 

So other than the Xcel 21, I’m using about 2-3 other growth products that I started to use around the same time as Xcel 21. 

I’m a slow grower…so I don’t really think anything is going to make my hair grow at the speed of light, but if I can get 6 inches a year, I will be on cloud 9!

I have been taking some pictures however, nothing yet to really show growth comparison since my hair is always in twist and twist – outs.  Last month I did take some pics of my “pull and see” length check, hopefully I can use those to compare with later.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 5, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Still going strong with spritzing my scalp twice a day.  I think I started using this back in September/October.  I haven’t missed a day, other than that week off I took a while back. I only use the spray unless my hair is in a twist out, and then I use the cream.
> 
> I didn’t notice any extra growth until about two weeks ago when I measured my hair and it was about an inch longer than it was the month before.
> 
> ...



@charmtreese Cmon girl, you can probably _slay _6 inches easy! You're getting an inch per month, so i would be a bit more optimistic. Let's shoot for 10 lol. You got this!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 5, 2017)

Okay, based upon my research of this thread, (yes I read..ok more like skimmed all 40 pages of this thread), I can/cannot : 

mix with other oils, 
use the cream if I'm rocking straight hair, 
take one week off then start again to keep the growth process going (think this will be the week I straighten)
Use with other products (depending on what they are) if my hair is feeling hard from the protein and needing some moisture. 
It's probably not a good idea to use it after a work out 
It's probably not a good idea to use it after exfoliating 
Y'all some product pushas 
Y'all be trying to clean stores out, so buy, buy, buy!
Did I miss anything


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 5, 2017)

Putting the cream next to my bed has helped immensely with making sure it gets on my scalp. Only problem is it makes my scalp itch like the dickens. I'm alternating spray and cream. Tomorrow is wash day and I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 5, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> @charmtreese Cmon girl, you can probably _slay _6 inches easy! You're getting an inch per month, so i would be a bit more optimistic. Let's shoot for 10 lol. You got this!



Girl, I wish my hair grew an inch EVERY month...that was 1 inch for 1 four week span...if I get another inch when I measure next week, then I'm going to buy up the entire stock of Xcel...lol!   Plus my growth is sometimey,  it'll have me thinking I'm on the grow and then I'll do a length check and I'm sitting there at the same length as before! Hence the reason I'm OD'ing on growth aids.  Such a vicious cycle!


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 5, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Girl, I wish my hair grew an inch EVERY month...that was 1 inch for 1 four week span...if I get another inch when I measure next week, then I'm going to buy up the entire stock of Xcel...lol!   Plus my growth is sometimey,  it'll have me thinking I'm on the grow and then I'll do a length check and I'm sitting there at the same length as before! Hence the reason I'm OD'ing on growth aids.  Such a vicious cycle!


Ah I see.  I, myself am doing everything within reason to grow and retain as much hair as possible this year, including cutting out salon trims and buying a split ender. 

Well ya never know, there could be several of us that Update at the end of the year and have hair that's 7-10" longer!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 5, 2017)

Still spritzing along, 1-2 times a day. After I move at the end of the month, I'll be more consistent with my entire regimen. Trying to retain 8+ inches this year after trims. I normally grow 6 inches a year and retain 4-5 after trims. I plan on ordering a few (12  ) more bottles in February. I still have 8 or 9 on hand.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 5 of my inversions is complete with Xcel 21 sprayed on scalp and a 2 minute massage, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 6, 2017)

Goodness, the difference between the left and right is...startling. Welp, I'll know for certain how this works for me. Here's pics on 80% dry hair:


----------



## imaginary (Jan 6, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Okay, based upon my research of this thread, (yes I read..ok more like skimmed all 40 pages of this thread), I can/cannot :
> 
> mix with other oils,
> use the cream if I'm rocking straight hair,
> ...



The bolded though! I'm in awe


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 6, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Okay, based upon my research of this thread, (yes I read..ok more like skimmed all 40 pages of this thread), I can/cannot :
> 
> mix with other oils,
> use the cream if I'm rocking straight hair,
> ...


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 6, 2017)

I've given in and finally bought two bottles of this stuff. Hopefully it works for me and my mom.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 6, 2017)

Here's a more clear picture of the back. I put it in puff balls so I can reach my scalp more easily(plus this is I've grown my hair back from shaving it off 50-11 times). I've decided to put a half wig on top until I can get a bit more length. Don't laugh y'all 

Darn it, the picture didn't attach. Lemme try again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 6, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I've given in and finally bought two bottles of this stuff. Hopefully it works for me and my mom.


One of us! One of us!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> One of us! One of us!



Spritzing and massaging right now.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 6, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Here's a more clear picture of the back. I put it in puff balls so I can reach my scalp more easily(plus this is I've grown my hair back from shaving it off 50-11 times). I've decided to put a half wig on top until I can get a bit more length. Don't laugh y'all
> 
> Darn it, the picture didn't attach. Lemme try again.


@whosthatcurl, How do u do puffballs?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 6, 2017)

scarcity21 said:


> @whosthatcurl, How do u do puffballs?


There's no rhyme or reason lol. I just moisturize and detangle , then pick a piece of hair and put an elastic on it. I wrap about 3 times. Wash, rinse, repeat until I'm done.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 6, 2017)

I think I'm going to use the spray on the puff balls along with APB Leave-in and APB Hurry up and Grow oil.
For the rest, I'm going to use APB Leave in, the cream, and APB Hurry up and grow on the scalp, and just the leave in and APB butter on the ends.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 6, 2017)

I pray this is never discontinued. Finally got my brows waxed today. Got to the point where I couldn't take it anymore. I was sick of looking at the caterpillars. And OMG...for the first time in years, I didn't feel the need to run to a bathroom and fill them in. Especially my right brow aka "the problem child". I'm going to take some progress pics cuz I'm looking forward to more thickness.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 6 of my inversions is complete with Xcel 21 sprayed on scalp and a 3 minute massage, inverted for 5.5 minutes.


----------



## cravoecanela (Jan 6, 2017)

I bought six bottles, 2 each for me, mom, and sis. Excited to see their growth!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 7, 2017)

I bought 3 creams and 1 spray from HOB.  I'm going to try spraying at night and using the cream in the morning.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 7, 2017)

I think I want the cream now too 

*adds 2 jars to the list*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> I think I want the cream now too
> 
> *adds 2 jars to the list*


*whispers* buy it, buy it...


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 7, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> *whispers* buy it, buy it...


I am lol...I'm trying to decide if I need 12 or 15 bottles of the spray  and I'm trying to decide which wigs to order. I'll place the order soon.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> I am lol...I'm trying to decide if I need 12 or 15 bottles of the spray  and I'm trying to decide which wigs to order. I'll place the order soon.


You need 12 bottles of spray. Make the rest up in creams 
I need more wigs myself, but now is  not the time. Sista gotta wait until income taxes comeright now I'm about to rock this kinky straight-ish one. I wanna which girlfriends you choose.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2017)

Quick question: Does anyone HAVE to add other hair products on top of the Netwurks products? I feel like my hair isn't moisturized unless I add my other goodies on top.

Better yet, does anyone solely use the Netwurks products by themselves? How does your hair feel in comparison to other products you may use?


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 7, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> You need 12 bottles of spray. Make the rest up in creams
> I need more wigs myself, but now is  not the time. Sista gotta wait until income taxes comeright now I'm about to rock this kinky straight-ish one. I wanna which girlfriends you choose.


I think I need 15. Trying to have a 2yr supply just in case lol. Will still get 2 jars of the cream. I'll definitely post pics when I decide on wigs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> I think I need 15. Trying to have a 2yr supply just in case lol. Will still get 2 jars of the cream. I'll definitely post pics when I decide on wigs.


That's smart. Especially with the way people like to reformulate and discontinue stuff  I can't wait to stock up myself.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 7, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Quick question: Does anyone HAVE to add other hair products on top of the Netwurks products? I feel like my hair isn't moisturized unless I add my other goodies on top.
> 
> Better yet, does anyone solely use the Netwurks products by themselves? How does your hair feel in comparison to other products you may use?


When I'm actively using X21, I only use it on my scalp, edges and nape. 

I use my regular-degular products on the length.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Quick question: Does anyone HAVE to add other hair products on top of the Netwurks products? I feel like my hair isn't moisturized unless I add my other goodies on top.
> 
> Better yet, does anyone solely use the Netwurks products by themselves? How does your hair feel in comparison to other products you may use?





MileHighDiva said:


> When I'm actively using X21, I only use it on my scalp, edges and nape.
> 
> I use my regular-degular products on the length.



I have a similar question @whosthatcurl. @MileHighDiva, are you saturating your scalp? Are you parting your hair in every section to ensure you get it saturated all over? Or , are you simply just spray whatever scalp area is exposed?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> One of us! One of us!



Is this a reference from Tom Brown's movie, "_Freaks_"?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 7, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I have a similar question @whosthatcurl. @MileHighDiva, are you saturating your scalp? Are you parting your hair in every section to ensure you get it saturated all over? Or , are you simply just spray whatever scalp area is exposed?



You didn't ask me but my contribution is whatever part of my hair is loose and free, I randomly part small sections and spritz my scalp. Otherwise, I'm spritzing just my styled partings and hairline.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 7, 2017)

Got my hair braided yesterday...ready to grow!!!  I will spray my scalp daily with Xcel and still use the cream on my nape and edges.  I wonder if I should use the cream on my entire head.  I usually use an oil on top of the spray to my scalp and will moisturize the length of my hair.  I do not spray my hair...


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You didn't ask me but my contribution is whatever part of my hair is loose and free, I randomly part small sections and spritz my scalp. Otherwise, I'm spritzing just my styled partings and hairline.



@AbsyBlvd,

I was being stealth and polite (sneaky and nice..heh heh)...I'm a big fan of that beautiful head of hair you have right now, so my strategy has worked, I've gotten a detailed response from someone who has had good results. Thank you for answering! I appreciate it.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 7, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @AbsyBlvd,
> 
> I was being stealth and polite (sneaky and nice..heh heh)...I'm a big fan of that beautiful head of hair you have right now, so my strategy has worked, I've gotten a detailed response from someone who has had good results. Thank you for answering! I appreciate it.




Mutual appreciation club because I love your hair and your posts.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Is this a reference from Tom Brown's movie, "_Freaks_"?


Funny thing, I happened to see it on Reddit and it stuck with me. Yes, it is a reference to Tom Brown's "Freaks" but I had the Wolf of Wall Street in mind lol


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Funny thing, I happened to see it on Reddit and it stuck with me. Yes, it is a reference to Tom Brown's "Freaks" but I had the Wolf of Wall Street in mind lol



Oh okay!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2017)

Just applied cream and APB oil to the scalp. I definitely have to add oil after the cream. My scalp feels dry and crunchy without it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 7, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You didn't ask me but my contribution is whatever part of my hair is loose and free, I randomly part small sections and spritz my scalp. Otherwise, I'm spritzing just my styled partings and hairline.


Ditto,  

IME, when you spray the styled parts, depending on how heavy you spray, X21 moves to the un-parted area of your scalp.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 7, 2017)

Just a repost about the split ender:

Hey again, lovelies... just giving you notice that if you are considering the Split Ender you can certainly obtain an authentic product from eBay! For less than what you pay at the retailer site (including shipping). I got mine last night and it is definitely the real deal and was brand new with the plastic encasing around the box, manuals, distributor poster (if you're a salon owner), etc. The seller wasn't joking in the description of the product lol. 

Look for the seller named beauty-pro. Located in NY.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I have a similar question @whosthatcurl. @MileHighDiva, are you saturating your scalp? Are you parting your hair in every section to ensure you get it saturated all over? Or , are you simply just spray whatever scalp area is exposed?



Even though i remove my twists and bun, those parts of the scalp are still there. I spray those parts and KIM. I don't saturate. That got my in trouble the last time.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Even though i remove my twists and bun, those parts of the scalp are still there. *I spray those parts and KIM. I don't saturate.* That got my in trouble the last time.



Thank you!


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't use the spray bottle at all, I have mine in an applicator bottle with nozzle. I apply to my scalp only for the liquid. I always follow with my JBCO/EVOO/peppermint oil mix. But I've never intended to use it as a moisturizer. For the cream I use on scalp only and edges. Once a week I will apply a small amount of cream on my ends and follow with a butter or oil. I have to be careful with the cream or spray on my hair because of protein overload.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 7, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Even though i remove my twists and bun, those parts of the scalp are still there. I spray those parts and KIM. I don't saturate. That got my in trouble the last time.


Did it mat from saturating?  If so, that's why I re-upped, but haven't resumed use.  Matting at the roots is not fun to detangle


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Did it mat from saturating?  If so, that's why I re-upped, but haven't resumed use.  Matting at the roots is not fun to detangle



I did start notice matting but it's tolerable. My issue was itching. The more I used the worse it got.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2017)

Man, that cream sure goes down quick. Or I might be overly generous . I love the way it feels going on my scalp. Still, if I want to have enough to use 2x daily, I need to switch to the spray.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 8, 2017)

I've been pretty consistent with use.  I took off 3 days last week because I went out of town and I'll take off a few days next week because I'm taking down my crochet havana twists and will get a wash/blow dry/trim and I don't have the cream. 

I started doing inversions and after tonight just one more day for the month. 4 minutes with a 2 minute massage. I really won't be able to determine length until my next length check in 2 months since I didn't take pics last time.


----------



## Daina (Jan 8, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Man, that cream sure goes down quick. Or I might be overly generous . I love the way it feels going on my scalp. Still, if I want to have enough to use 2x daily, I need to switch to the spray.



@whosthatcurl, uh how much are you using? I've been using the cream for 3 months and have barely made a dent in the jar.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm finally starting to feel and see a few of those 'mini-waves' I used to get when used old Surge!  They feel different from my normal hair as they tend to be harder, tinier and _crinklier _(is that a real word?). Initially, at around the end of December, I was a bit dismayed and disappointed because I thought this product wasn't working for me. But, I've been baggying my entire head every night, which keeps my hair intensely, moisturized and moist. Last night, I skipped the baggy. Was too tired.
This morning my hair is dry and that's when I could feel those little Surge waves   a'comin' ! I've not noticed any growth, yet. But I have only been using XCEL 21 for about 30 days. In my excitement, I look for progress immediately. In my experience and in reality, I know I have to give my hair at least 4 months to see if something is working for me or not. That would be around April 2017 . Today is wash day!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 8, 2017)

@Chicoro, I'm right there with you looking for immediate results.  That's another reason I wanted braids....hide my hair and hope for patience.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 8, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> @Chicoro, I'm right there with you looking for immediate results.  That's another reason I wanted braids....hide my hair and hope for patience.



@gvin89,
What kind of braids do you have?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 8, 2017)

Daina said:


> @whosthatcurl, uh how much are you using? I've been using the cream for 3 months and have barely made a dent in the jar.


Way more  than you 
I part and use a finger tip full on each part. I have a big head, thick thirsty hair, and my apartment is as hot as Hades from that good ol' radiator heat.
Edited to change a word: I meant more


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 8, 2017)

Once I wash out my conditioner, I will spray, spray, spray, seal with SSI Seyani and air dry. I will wear a wig next week.



beingofserenity said:


> I've given in and finally bought two bottles of this stuff. Hopefully it works for me and my mom.



@beingofserenity  I hope it works for you both!

I did my mom's hair yesterday - detangling, pooing, coloring, and deep conditioning - and her major area of alopecia has strands of hair ranging  1-2 inches. That area has been bald (clean and smooth like George Jefferson) for *11* years. I have high hopes for Xcel because she has only used the spray and cream for one month. I wish she would let me take photos to share with LHCF and the company. Hopefully she will have a TWA in that area within the next six months.

OT- Can we change the title of this thread? lol


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 8, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> Once I wash out my conditioner, I will spray, spray, spray, seal with SSI Seyani and air dry. I will wear a wig next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An amazing testimony! Wonderful for your mommy, too!


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 8, 2017)

Yesterday I washed & was sitting, about to do my hair. Looked over into the mirror & saw this random squiggley clump of hair sticking straight out from my head! It looked like I had an antennae lol the clump is in one of the areas across my hairline that I'm hoping will recover from the years I had locs. Next wash day I will definitely try to get a pic.


----------



## BklynHeart (Jan 8, 2017)

I have my hair in box braids.  I think I'll mix some of the spray in the cream and apply to my scalp. This way it's moisturized and my braids won't get puffy at the base.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 8, 2017)

Spritzed my scalp and massaged tonight. Also massaged some into my brows.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2017)

Still spraying... and I've been looking online for a new wig. So far nothing has caught my eye


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 8, 2017)

Spraying my scalp faithfully. I June can't come soon enough for my update. I'll wait it out though because it takes a PATIENCE.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 9, 2017)

Almost didn't do it tonight. Good thing I bought a spray and a cream. If I had to use the cream I probably would not have made it lol. If I'm not mistaken, I think I feel some Surge wavies.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 9, 2017)

back on the spritz!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 9, 2017)

Seems like my crown of my head is more itchy than the base of my skull. I need the back of my head to to grow more


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 9, 2017)

So the itchies denote growth? I haven't felt itchies anywhere I need the growth.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 9, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> So the itchies denote growth? I haven't felt itchies anywhere I need the growth.


Usually my head only itches for one of 3 reasons: It's dirty, it's growing, or my nerves are bad. In my case it could be one or all three.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 9, 2017)

@MeaWea But I don't think everyone feels the itchies. Doesn't mean it's not working for you. I suppose the only to know for certain is to take before and after photos.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 9, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> So the itchies denote growth? I haven't felt itchies anywhere I need the growth.



I've never felt any itchiness unless my scalp was already acting up for some reason or another.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> So the itchies denote growth? I haven't felt itchies anywhere I need the growth.



I've heard this many times before when growing up and it never held true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2017)

My 'scalp' itches when something doesn't agree with it.  i.e. the spritz (x2 per day). 

I haven't had that problem with the Creme and I may 'try' if I get my nerve up, to revisit the spritz maybe once a day?


----------



## Keen (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi ladies. I officially joined the band wagon. I placed my order. I was one of those who experience scalp issues with the original product. So I will be sure to follow up with castor oil.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 9, 2017)

I have definitely been slacking. I'll wait to get super serious when I eventually get box braids or some style where my scalp is easily accessible.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 9, 2017)

Keen said:


> Hi ladies. I officially joined the band wagon. I placed my order. I was one of those who experience scalp issues with the original product. So I will be sure to follow up with castor oil.


See if you can get away with using it once every other day, or maybe start slowly, like once or twice a week, to build up a tolerance. Or, just concentrate on one small area, or all the above.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 9, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Spritzed my scalp and massaged tonight. Also massaged some into my brows.


Are you seeing results on your brows?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 9, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> Are you seeing results on your brows?



No, nothing noticeable. They have always been super fine so I don't know how much they would change. I am not consistent when applying to my brows but I will fix that.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 9, 2017)

Going to pick up another bottle today!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 9, 2017)

I am still on board and am consistent with my spray ritual.  Morning and Night Faithfully!  I massage my scalp and spray & seal my ends as well.  Happy Growing, Ladies!

@Chicoro -- I can't remember which thread it was, but I promised to use the Aphogee Two Step Treatment.  Well, that didn't happen because I forgot to run to Sally's to get some.  I assumed I still had some in the house.  Then, we were hit with a solid foot of snow in our area, so I am still snowed in.  We are expecting warm temps starting Wednesday.  I do not drive in inclement weather, so once I can get out when this stuff melts, Sally's is the first stop on my hit list.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 9, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I am still on board and am consistent with my spray ritual.  Morning and Night Faithfully!  I massage my scalp and spray & seal my ends as well.  Happy Growing, Ladies!
> 
> @Chicoro -- I can't remember which thread it was, but I promised to use the Aphogee Two Step Treatment.  Well, that didn't happen because I forgot to run to Sally's to get some.  I assumed I still had some in the house.  Then, we were hit with a solid foot of snow in our area, so I am still snowed in.  We are expecting warm temps starting Wednesday.  I do not drive in inclement weather, so once I can get out when this stuff melts, Sally's is the first stop on my hit list.



@ThatJerseyGirl,
Thanks for the update! When you do mix it down, apply it from the ends up. Concentrate it on your ends. Whatever is left over, put that on the roots of your hair.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 9, 2017)

Just got my order. Sprayed for the first time.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 9, 2017)

Sprayed NW21 and applied SSI Coco Creme. Will baggy for an hour or so.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 9, 2017)

Finished my first bottle today. Tomorrow is wash day so if all goes to plan, I won't be spritzing tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 9, 2017)

Still on the spritz. Just finished about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 9, 2017)

ladies who are using the spray on their lashes, what are your results like?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 10, 2017)

PureSilver said:


> ladies who are using the spray on their lashes, what are your results like?



My burned off lashes haven't quite filled in to their pre-burn state state yet but I apply there less often than I apply to my brows. I should be consistent with these areas smh.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 10, 2017)

Still spritzing twice a day. I will resume applying to my brows and lashes Sunday. Hopefully I'll be consistent with taking progress pics starting in February.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 10, 2017)

Consistently spraying!!!


----------



## Daina (Jan 11, 2017)

PureSilver said:


> ladies who are using the spray on their lashes, what are your results like?



@PureSilver, my lashes shedded a lot post partum and I basically had none on the bottom! For 2 months I used it faithfully on my top and bottom lashes once per day. I now have bottom lashes and my upper lashes have reached new lengths. I wore a little mascara a few days ago and my sister asked if I was wearing falsies! That to me was the ultimate compliment. For the last month I've been using it every 2-3 days, applying with a q-tip. I always follow application with a swipe of my JBCO/EVOO/peppermint oil mix as well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 11, 2017)

Darn, I didn't apply any yesterday. I need to spray.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 11, 2017)

Still spraying.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 11, 2017)

Daina said:


> @PureSilver, my lashes shedded a lot post partum and I basically had none on the bottom! For 2 months I used it faithfully on my top and bottom lashes once per day. I now have bottom lashes and my upper lashes have reached new lengths. I wore a little mascara a few days ago and my sister asked if I was wearing falsies! That to me was the ultimate compliment. For the last month I've been using it every 2-3 days, applying with a q-tip. I always follow application with a swipe of my JBCO/EVOO/peppermint oil mix as well.



I need this in my life. I have no eyebrows and no lashes. Hmmm...I like your technique, too.


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 11, 2017)

I have been using this Xcel 21 for a few mnths. I have around 4 bottles left. Im using MN and JBCO w sulfur as wellhttp://data:image/jpeg;base64,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  so I can't tell which is working I just know that my growth accelerated for SURE. That said the ingredient that is causing growth in Xcel 21 is the mucilaginous polysaccharides derived from aloe vera if I am right. This bottle of aloe juice is only around $7 at walmart for a gallon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It is much cheaper with better ingredients. I wonder if it would work as well or better. http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 11, 2017)

iluvmario said:


> That said the ingredient that is causing growth in Xcel 21 is the mucilaginous polysaccharides derived from aloe vera if I am right. This bottle of aloe juice is only around $7 at walmart for a gallon.


I had been wondering if the inner filet gel would do the same myself. I already have an unopened bottle of the Lily of the Desert version.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2017)

Sprayed up this morning...


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 11, 2017)

fell off the last few days! what happens when I didnt move the new bottle to my bedside. dang. spraying tonighy.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2017)

I've come to realize that spraying growth aides helps me be consistent than applying oils, pomades, etc. Not sure why but glad it's working. Still spraying twice daily.


----------



## Daina (Jan 12, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I need this in my life. I have no eyebrows and no lashes. Hmmm...I like your technique, too.



@Chicoro, good luck I hope it works for you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Chicoro Thank you. You can get the shirt from this site https://www.2curls-1mission.com/
> It comes in white and black. Thanks to @MileHighDiva for letting me know about that shirt. Makes it a bit easier to see the growth.
> 
> I was pretty surprised, especially since I've trimmed my hair due to ssk's. I won't claim MBL yet but I'll take BSL. I forgot to mention that I was also using the cream as an overnight treatment at times as well.



I got my shirt today! 

I was more than pleased with it. I always think my torso is shorter than normal. That, coupled with the fact that I had to buy a medium instead of a small, gave me the expectation that I  was going to need to do some adjusting and tugging. 

Nerp! Not at all. Surprisingly, it hits my waist at my waist and my tail bone at my tail bone. I guess my little body is not as special as I thought.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 13, 2017)

been spraying consistently since Wednesday when I moved the bottle back near the bed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2017)

I can't see my parts anymore, because my roots are so thick. My braids are only 2 weeks old. I think I'll wash, DC and braid after my workout.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 14, 2017)

I fell off like a rock. I only sprayed once yesterday and none the day before. I was rearranging my room, so yeah lol. I'm still not done in my room, but I'm done for now. After I wash and deep condition, I'll pick up where I left off.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 14, 2017)

Since I'm washing biweekly now, I only spray during the week that I will be washing so I can avoid too much buildup.

I'll return to spraying every day in the spring.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 14, 2017)

reporting that my scalp is doing fine. just using oils and AIA smoothing gel to style and the x-cel doesn't cause . glad I experimented and found that I can use a little something with it.

at the least it forces me to keep my reggie simple.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 14, 2017)

I've been spraying for a few days. Hard to believe this spray is doing anything


----------



## Daina (Jan 14, 2017)

Just used the spray throughout my scalp followed by my oil mix.  Used the cream on my edges and on the ends of each of my braids. LCOB'd and put my hair into 5 large braids for a chunky braidout tomorrow. Work week chopstick buns.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 14, 2017)

spritzed, put in 2 cornrows and slapped on the SLAP.

Tonight will begin the overnight pre-pool so will generously spritz (more than normal), let dry, apply Vatika oil. In the morning the length will get a medium protein DC before shampoo. Then spritzed again, topped with ceramide oils before fat flat twisting  til  Monday morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2017)

Still swiping the Creme.  So far, so good.  No Flames!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 14, 2017)

I think it's doing something. I used the root straightener and a 1/2in flat.iron.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh shoot, I forgot the pic
Ignore the rest of my hair lol


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Oh shoot, I forgot the pic
> Ignore the rest of my hair lol



@whosthatcurl,
It looks good! How long ago did you shave your nape? One has to have some significant length to bump a curl at the root like that. Also, how much growth would you say have gotten with the XCEL -21?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 15, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @whosthatcurl,
> It looks good! How long ago did you shave your nape? One has to have some significant length to bump a curl at the root like that. Also, how much growth would you say have gotten with the XCEL -21?


Thanks babe! I shaved it in July, but I just really started taking care of it when I relaxed it. I'd say I got maybe a half an inch? I'm not too good at measuring lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 15, 2017)

I added a little bit of the cream, but that was because I had already styled it. Drunk me (the buzz was starting to wear off) didn't think to moisturize after I flat ironed but before I bumped the curl.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 15, 2017)

Spritzed, massaged and inverted for 5mins.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 15, 2017)

Ladies when do we officially check in, could we do progress pics end end of feb/mar? Which do you prefer.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2017)

PureSilver said:


> Ladies when do we officially check in, could we do progress pics end end of feb/mar? Which do you prefer.


I plan to do a check in after my next flat iron in February.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 16, 2017)

spritzed!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 17, 2017)

Rubbed some spray into my eyebrows yesterday.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 17, 2017)

Still spraying in the morning and before bed. I no longer get the itches!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 17, 2017)

still spritz'n & rubbin...spritz'n & rubbin.  Every morning and every night.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 17, 2017)

still spritz'n & rubbin...spritz'n & rubbin.  Every morning and every night.  

I plan to deep condition this weekend using the Aphogee Two Step Protein treatment, by way of whipping the conditioner and applying it to my hair using a color brush.  Wish me luck.  I wish I could find that thread...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 17, 2017)

I've gone down to swiping once a day now. Gotta conserve what I have.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2017)

I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow and redo my celies! #stillspraying


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 18, 2017)

I went back to 2x a day for one day and said nope. I did that on a Wednesday. By Thursday I was itching and Friday I had to skip. 

1x a day is more than enough.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 18, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I went back to 2x a day for one day and said nope. I did that on a Wednesday. By Thursday I was itching and Friday I had to skip.
> 
> 1x a day is more than enough.


I wonder why some people experience extreme itching and others don't? It's facinating.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 18, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> I wonder why some people experience extreme itching and others don't? It's facinating.



I've always had a sensitive scalp. I can't even put oil on my scalp. When I deep condition, i usually sit in a hot bath and cover my hair. After about 20-30 minutes, my scalp begins to itch and I have to rinse very thoroughly. 

I can really only use this with a regular weekly poo AND komaza pona. Even if I clarify, I have to use the pona. If I don't, the itching will start after the first application. And I have to stop using it after a few days. And this is with 1x a day application. 

I may be in the minor, but it helps if someone else may have the same issue in the future.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2017)

Finally finished my first bottle (well I'm using the last dregs for my brows).


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> I wonder why some people experience extreme itching and others don't? It's facinating.


I don't get any itching. Before I started Xcel I used Nioxin and that caused extreme tingling and irritation.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2017)

Just used NW Xcel 21 Hair Revitalizer and my special oil blend on my scalp and Sarenzo Creamy Oil on my hair


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've been pretty consistent.  I've missed a few days 2x/day, but I always do at least once a day.  My next length check will be in March and I will have used the spray for 3 months. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 19, 2017)

I think every couple of days I'm gonna have to hit my scalp with something other than X21. My head is dry and itchy. I'm trying not to do the black girl head pat lol


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2017)

I Already sprayed my x-21 for the day.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 19, 2017)

I need to apply, but I'm doing a random deep condition right now. It was raining and my scalp was dry.


----------



## Daina (Jan 20, 2017)

Haven't used either the liquid or cream in a few days because I have too much build up. Planning a long hair spa day Saturday and will resume use then.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm not really a fan of products, but I wanna try this Lol. Do any of you using this currently have braids? I don't want it to loosen up my box braids as I'm not taking them down until April


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 21, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> I think every couple of days I'm gonna have to hit my scalp with something other than X21. My head is dry and itchy. I'm trying not to do the black girl head pat lol



Is the spray causing the dryness?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 21, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I don't get any itching. Before I started Xcel I used Nioxin and that caused extreme tingling and irritation.


we are opposites! my scalp love nioxin.  this x-cel tho... but my scalp is the same with DC or henna on too long as well


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 21, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> I need to apply, but I'm doing a random deep condition right now. It was raining and my scalp was dry.


did it help?

my scalp was dry and flaking so bad the last cpl weeks. For me I think it's the Xcel 21 shampoo. I henna and washed with an old standby yesterday. however I am out of my hairs first true  love, Nioxin. ran out a month ago and got the Xcel shampoo. so the timing fits. 

will pick up a large bottle of nioxin shampoo today.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 21, 2017)

I went to the dermatologist this week and she was really impressed with the thickness of my hair. My hair has been thinning out over the last year.  I started taking an antibiotic to see if it would help (it did)  and the Xcel has got my hair growing in places where my hair just doesn't grow or are problematic (temples, just below the crown). 

Imma believer!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 21, 2017)

Nicole Hunter said:


> Is the spray causing the dryness?


I alternate between the spray and the cream. I think that I can't just use X21, I have to use it in conjunction WITH something. My hair is a little thirst bucket.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 21, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> did it help?
> 
> my scalp was dry and flaking so bad the last cpl weeks. For me I think it's the Xcel 21 shampoo. I henna and washed with an old standby yesterday. however I am out of my hairs first true  love, Nioxin. ran out a month ago and got the Xcel shampoo. so the timing fits.
> 
> will pick up a large bottle of nioxin shampoo today.


It did, but I think I need to drink more water. I don't drink pop, and I haven't had any juice in a while. I just don't drink a lot of liquids in the winter.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 21, 2017)

Eek, my scalp is flaky.  What do I do?


----------



## imaginary (Jan 21, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Eek, my scalp is flaky.  What do I do?



Have you tried exfoliating your scalp? You can use manual types (scrubs, shampoo brush etc) or a liquid enzyme one.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 21, 2017)

so I can't report much growth from the last 4 weeks. I don't think the cream is very effective for me and I used that for a cpl weeks. HOWEVER I can report a marked increase in thickness. I make twists or braids at night and they are getting fat from their previous scrawniness


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 21, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Have you tried exfoliating your scalp? You can use manual types (scrubs, shampoo brush etc) or a liquid enzyme one.



@whosthatcurl ditto to scalp exfoliating. 

Last night my scalp was itching me the entire overnight. I only use my spray M-F 1x a day and by Friday the itching is always the worse. Once Saturday morning hits (like right now) I place Komaza Pona all on my scalp and let it sit for about 1-2 hours. I can feel it moving about on my scalp (it's a liquid with decent viscosity) but it doesn't itch. It actually feels soothing. 

Had it not been for this, I would have quit the netwurks when my scalp first flared up bad after just 4 weeks of use.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 21, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Have you tried exfoliating your scalp? You can use manual types (scrubs, shampoo brush etc) or a liquid enzyme one.


Darn, I didn't think of that. I have some scalp stuff from Silk Elements. I can use that.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 21, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> I alternate between the spray and the cream. I think that I can't just use X21, I have to use it in conjunction WITH something. My hair is a little thirst bucket.



Ok thank you so much


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 21, 2017)

Nicole Hunter said:


> Ok thank you so much


No problem


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2017)

Rubbed into brows and lashes tonight.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 22, 2017)

Three weeks of shed wash day hair. My normal would be almost 2x the size. 
 

The thing is, when i stopped using it, I didn't notice an increase in shedding either. It might be gradual though. 

When I stopped in October to mid November, I had more shedding, but it didn't increase from not using netwurks, if that makes sense. It was the same from when I wasn't using it, then using it for a month, then stopping. So, essentially, the shedding stayed the same when I first started using it.  The shedding decrease has been gradual and I think that's what is important.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Three weeks of shed wash day hair. My normal would be almost 2x the size.
> View attachment 386505
> 
> The thing is, when i stopped using it, I didn't notice an increase in shedding either. It might be gradual though.
> ...



@Saludable84,

That shed hair tells me what you got on your head is in great condition and is very, very healthy. I see no split hair ends and only 1 single strand knot. Wow! What is your regimen? Have you shared it yet in another thread?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 22, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @Saludable84,
> 
> That shed hair tells me what you got on your head is in great condition and is very, very healthy. I see no split hair ends and only 1 single strand knot. Wow! What is your regimen? Have you shared it yet in another thread?



Idk if there is a regimen thread. I'll need to find it. A lot of my wash day involves smoothing my hair down; that includes washing and applying DC. I only detangle after I let conditioner sit in my hair for roughly 30 minutes and that's about it. And when i apply leave in, I oversaturate my ends with my butters when sealing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 22, 2017)

Ooh, do I have some new growth lol. I think this is gonna be my week off. I'm gonna be using the APB Cupachu in its place. I forgot to mention that I barely lose any hair since I've been using X21 and my seamless comb.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 22, 2017)

...and I comb my hair twice a day everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2017)

Still using the Cream. 

Still haven't returned to the Spritz.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jan 22, 2017)

I haven't been diligently applying, but I'm gonna try to get back on the wagon starting this week. I applied the cream to my scalp today.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 22, 2017)

MACGlossChick said:


> I haven't been diligently applying, but I'm gonna try to get back on the wagon starting this week. I applied the cream to my scalp today.


Get it together


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 23, 2017)

twisted, spritzed, head covered. gnite!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 23, 2017)

I gotta cover my head. I applied the last for this week. I think my winning combo is the X21 and APB Cupachu moisturizer (I gotta find a shorter way to say this lol). The X21  goes on first, then the APB goes on after it. Even my new growth feels soft. Now I gotta figure out how often to exfoliate my scalp.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 23, 2017)

Spritz'd this morning.  Will do so again tonight.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 23, 2017)

I think I've missed the past 2 days. Smh. I've been running around nonstop, waking up at 5am, getting certified for this and that. 8 hour training classes on top of school, work and trying to move...I'm tired y'all.

But I will get back to my twice starting today.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 23, 2017)

@KinksAndInk Don't work yourself too hard girlie! I see you have a lot going on now. Health/wellness first, hair can come second. Just a reminder. But God bless and hope everything works out!


----------



## Colocha (Jan 23, 2017)

Sprayed once a day the last three days, no itching. I also spray my ends for a protein boost.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 23, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> @KinksAndInk Don't work yourself too hard girlie! I see you have a lot going on now. Health/wellness first, hair can come second. Just a reminder. But God bless and hope everything works out!


Thank you!  I'm trying to focus on one thing at a time but it seems like everything needs to be done all at once. I'll just be happy when I graduate lol


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2017)

I sprayed this morning on my edges and crown only - back and front.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 23, 2017)

Spritzed and massaged tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2017)

Already sprayed for tonight but this time I did my whole head just before moisturizing and sealing my ends.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 24, 2017)

Going to take this week off.


----------



## Daina (Jan 24, 2017)

Applied the cream this morning to edges in front and back and in large sections throughout my scalp.  Need to make more of my oil mix and I am out of JBCO so will be using more of the cream until I re-up on oil supplies.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 24, 2017)

Still on my week off. Am I the only one who applies and doesn't massage?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 24, 2017)

Spraying 2X daily most days. I regret not properly measuring my starting point because eyeballing it makes me feel it isn't working.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 24, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Still on my week off. Am I the only one who applies and doesn't massage?



I use the spray and I definitely don't massage it in


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Still on my week off. Am I the only one who applies and doesn't massage?


I do only a quick 1 minute massage. When I'm inverting, I do them longer, anywhere from 3-5 minutes.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm only spraying once a day right now. I was going through those bottles too fast...


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 24, 2017)

divachyk said:


> Spraying 2X daily most days. I regret not properly measuring my starting point because eyeballing it makes me feel it isn't working.



@divachyk,
Measuring is key to tracking. Maybe you may want to measure your hair in a stretched and pliable state starting today. Then, try XCEL for another 3o days, measure and make a decision from there.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 24, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm only spraying once a day right now. I was going through those bottles too fast...


Same way I felt about the creme


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 24, 2017)

spraying away 2x a day. seems to be going better with using the SM Kids detangling spray for manageability, itching and dryness. think I'll buy one of the SSI liquid sprays and see if it plays nice with X21

eta. didn't use the x21 shampoo this week and no scalp flakes so far. oh well... i tried


----------



## divachyk (Jan 24, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @divachyk,
> Measuring is key to tracking. Maybe you may want to measure your hair in a stretched and pliable state starting today. Then, try XCEL for another 3o days, measure and make a decision from there.


Yes, I plan to after I get it cut.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 24, 2017)

Sprayed once today. I've been using it on my ends every so often. It really gives the protein boost I needed. I used to use Aphogee Keratin Restructurizer (or whatever), but I have five bottles of this, lol. Even if it doesn't make my hair grow, my ends like it.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 24, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Sprayed once today. *I've been using it on my ends every so often*. It really gives the protein boost I needed. I used to use Aphogee Keratin Restructurizer (or whatever), but I have five bottles of this, lol. Even if it doesn't make my hair grow, my ends like it.



I haven't for a few weeks, but I've done this too from time to time. Taking note when my ends start feeling too hard. 

I spritzed and massaged this eve before wetting my hair and putting it up in a banana clip.


----------



## tolly (Jan 25, 2017)

just got my order. Two bottles. I plan to use twice daily, afternoon and nights. I will try to be consistent with it. Lets see how long a bottle lasts, I hope it gives me extra growth. My hair is so many different lengths 3-4 inches with lots of shorter lengths, probably breakage. its 9-10 months of growth.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 26, 2017)

I just popped another bottle last weekend.  I'm still pouring it in and massaging daily.  Sometimes I get lazy at night and only do it in the AM.

I got my hair trimmed 2 weeks ago and my stylist said the growth was excellent.  I'm still too lazy to measure and track growth but I definitely would be dropping a mike in here or the other thread if I show the progress on these edges .

My stylist says the warmer months will be even better for growth so I'm considering baggying with Xcel at night.  The moisture is supposedly really good for growth.....will see but I need to order some more since I gave my mom a bottle and my stash is down to 2 bottles.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2017)

nycutiepie said:


> *I just popped another bottle last weekend.*  I'm still pouring it in and massaging daily.  Sometimes I get lazy at night and only do it in the AM.
> 
> I got my hair trimmed 2 weeks ago and *my stylist said the growth was excellent*.  I'm still too lazy to measure and track growth but I definitely would be *dropping a mike in here or the other thread if I show the progress on these edges* .
> 
> My stylist says the warmer months will be even better for growth so I'm considering baggying with Xcel at night.  The moisture is supposedly really good for growth.....will see but I need to order some more since I gave my mom a bottle and my stash is down to 2 bottles.



@nycutiepie ,
Congratulations! I hope you do drop that mike up in here. Pictures of progress are always inspiring and welcomed!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2017)

I've shifted my process a tiny bit. I've started to put the XCEL on my ends when I spray at night. That is because my nails on my left hand are super hard and long [for me]. My right hand breaks but grows very fast. I know this is from the XCEL 21 and it comes from rubbing and massaging the product into may hair. Thus, if it is fortifying my nails like this, it should be able to fortify my hair.  Also, the directions say to spray directly on hair as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I've shifted my process a tiny bit. I've started to put the XCEL on my ends when I spray at night. That is because my nails on my left hand are super hard and long [for me]. My right hand breaks but grows very fast. I know this is from the XCEL 21 and it comes from rubbing and massaging the product into may hair. Thus, if it is fortifying my nails like this, it should be able to fortify my hair.  Also, the directions say to spray directly on hair as well.


I mix a little with my leave in before I moisturize my ends. The leave in is too thick, so the Xcel thins it out a bit.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 26, 2017)

Im sooo late to this party but I've debated for months now about ordering this product. I just placed my order for 3 bottles today. I'm still in crochet braids and I trimmed about 2 inches before putting them in so I dont have an exact starting point. Debating if I should start spritzing now or after I take down these locs.


----------



## Daina (Jan 26, 2017)

This morning used the liquid on the scalp throughout my hair and then followed with my oil growth mixture.  Also drizzled the liquid on my ends and sealed with oil mix, tonight I am going to apply the cream to the edges and nape and then GHE with some Avocado oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 26, 2017)

the buildup was turrble!! my hair was all stiff and sticky. had to co-cleanse with AIA cleansing pudding. spritzed x21 afterwards on scalp then SM detangle on length.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2017)

This eve, I took down my bun and spritzed the top half of my head. Hair is restyled and wrapped up for bed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2017)

I did a search and destroy earlier before I sprayed my scalp. Now it's time to moisturize with Xcel21 and Herbal Essences Bombshell babe cream. Gotta keep these ends happy!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 27, 2017)

I spray my scalp (currently in box braids) daily and use the cream on my edges and nape.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jan 28, 2017)

I was so ready to come in here and say that I applied once a day every day this week, but last night I fell asleep as soon as I got out the shower. To make up for it, I applied this morning and I will reapply tonight. Will do better next week.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 28, 2017)

I received my bottles today! Fastest shipment ever... To start or not to start today, that is the question.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 28, 2017)

After getting positive feedback from the derm, of course I took a week off from using Xcel-21. Back on the wagon now.


----------



## Tefnut (Jan 28, 2017)

I ordered 3 bottles of Xcel-21 revitalizer and 1 cream. I liked what many of you reported regarding increased moisture, growth, thickening, softness and other hair improvements. Looking forward to reporting my fantastic results! 

@NowIAmNappy Did you order from House of Beauty?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 29, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> I ordered 3 bottles of Xcel-21 revitalizer and 1 cream. I liked what many of you reported regarding increased moisture, growth, thickening, softness and other hair improvements. Looking forward to reporting my fantastic results!
> 
> @NowIAmNappy Did you order from House of Beauty?



Yes I did, I ordered late Thursday afternoon and they came today


----------



## Tefnut (Jan 29, 2017)

Good!



NowIAmNappy said:


> Yes I did, I ordered late Thursday afternoon and they came today


----------



## vanray (Jan 29, 2017)

Just want to say I hate y'all for providing me this bandwagon to hop on. Lord


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> I ordered 3 bottles of Xcel-21 revitalizer and 1 cream. I liked what many of you reported regarding increased moisture, growth, thickening, softness and other hair improvements. Looking forward to reporting my fantastic results!
> 
> @NowIAmNappy Did you order from House of Beauty?



See you in the land of hair furries!  (Not to be confused with those creepy people in animal suits...)


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2017)

vanray said:


> Just want to say I hate y'all for providing me this bandwagon to hop on. Lord



Hush on up and crack those reins and lurch that wagon forward with the rest of the wagon trail. Giddy up!


----------



## vanray (Jan 29, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Hush on up and crack those reins and lurch that wagon forward with the rest of the wagon trail. Giddy up!


Y'all made me buy three bottles. Three! of something I never used. Smh.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2017)

vanray said:


> Y'all made me buy three bottles. Three! of something I never used. Smh.



You'll be alright. Like I mentioned to my girl @Tefnut in a separate conversation, use up what you bought and you will know definitively whether or not this product works for you. If not move on. If yes....well you know...


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 29, 2017)

already sprayed. today is also wash day. thank goodness. too much. build up last week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2017)

Back on da'Spritz.  Gone try it once per day.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 29, 2017)

Started my spritzing for the week today


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 29, 2017)

vanray said:


> Y'all made me buy three bottles. Three! of something I never used. Smh.


You. Are. Welcome!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 29, 2017)

Inverted for 6mins, followed by spritzing and massaging the lower half of my head.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 29, 2017)

Washed hair today, spritzed today.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 30, 2017)

Back on the spray this week.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 30, 2017)

So I decided to start spraying even though I don't have a starting point. Since I'm wearing faux locs I've been spraying my scalp once a day.


----------



## Daina (Jan 30, 2017)

Wore a braidout yesterday and today will be back in a bun tomorrow, tonight will use the liquid followed by oil mix.  In the morning it's back to the cream on the edges and ends.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 30, 2017)

Sptrized hair, twisted up and bunned. Plan to keep these twists for three weeks.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jan 31, 2017)

Could be my period, but I have had headaches nearly every day for the past couple days. Not strong enough for me to take meds, but strong enough to be a nuisance. I hope it's not related to the excel. I'm about to apply real quick and then go to bed.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jan 31, 2017)

I just picked up 2 bottles, I got my hair braided last night. I sprayed it on my braids this morning, I will spray it again before work. Do I need to massage it in?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 31, 2017)

Im giving a friend a bottle since herscalp issues dont require an Rx as per her Dr.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 2, 2017)

It hasnt even been a full week but my new growth under these locs is so soft and moisturized. I cant stop touching my hair!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 2, 2017)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> I just picked up 2 bottles, I got my hair braided last night. I sprayed it on my braids this morning, I will spray it again before work. Do I need to massage it in?



Yes, I think it helps to get maximum use out of the product. If you massage it in, it run down your face or neck. That's wasted juice. You want all that goodness, as much as possible to stay on your scalp.


----------



## Keen (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm using 3 parts xcel21 and 1 part castor oil in my spray bottle. I feel like the castor oil is a bit heavy. I'll try to switch to WGO or use less castor oil.


----------



## Tefnut (Feb 2, 2017)

I sprayed my scalp and hair with Xcel-21 and applied the Xcel-21 cream. I also babied my ends with the cream and Profectiv Megagrowth anti-breakage cream. This is day 1 for me. For those of you using the cream, how's it going? Are you noticing any benefits?


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 2, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> I sprayed my scalp and hair with Xcel-21 and applied the Xcel-21 cream. I also babied my ends with the cream and Profectiv Megagrowth anti-breakage cream. This is day 1 for me. For those of you using the cream, how's it going? Are you noticing any benefits?


The cream was useless for growth. growth spurt like the spray. however it made my hair soft. I got a little breakage because my hair hates cones. so... it aint work for me.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 2, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> The cream was useless for growth. growth spurt like the spray. however it made my hair soft. I got a little breakage because my hair hates cones. so... it aint work for me.



I'm sorry to hear about the breakage.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 2, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the breakage.


Oh thanks! it's ok. I should know by now me now cones don't mix.


----------



## Tefnut (Feb 2, 2017)

Sorry to hear that sis. Hmm, my hair is fine with cones. Did you use the spray and the cream together? 
Sadly, I accidentally ordered 3 creams instead of 3 sprays.  I was thinking of keeping them and just order 2 more sprays instead of paying the $9 restocking fee (no shipping charge). May have to rethink that plan. Anyone else have different results usingthe cream? 



DarkJoy said:


> The cream was useless for growth. growth spurt like the spray. however it made my hair soft. I got a little breakage because my hair hates cones. so... it aint work for me.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 2, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Sorry to hear that sis. Hmm, my hair is fine with cones. Did you use the spray and the cream together?
> Sadly, I accidentally ordered 3 creams instead of 3 sprays.  I was thinking of keeping them and just order 2 more sprays instead of paying the $9 restocking fee (no shipping charge). May have to rethink that plan. Anyone else have different results usingthe cream?


I used them both together and separate.


----------



## Daina (Feb 2, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> I sprayed my scalp and hair with Xcel-21 and applied the Xcel-21 cream. I also babied my ends with the cream and Profectiv Megagrowth anti-breakage cream. This is day 1 for me. For those of you using the cream, how's it going? Are you noticing any benefits?



I use both the cream and the liquid. I've gotten increased thickness and softness on my edges and nape. The cream I believe hastened the growth of my grey hair as well which is only on the perimeter. Before using the cream I could go 12 weeks in between color since starting to use the cream daily this time I needed to color again at 4 weeks. I didn't color so the grey is still there and the strands are getting longer, will probably color this weekend.


----------



## vanray (Feb 2, 2017)

So I can't even jump on the bandwagon....This package has been out for delivery for 2 days...


----------



## chocolat79 (Feb 2, 2017)

I've been slacking a little bit but I'm still trying to spray at least once a day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2017)

I missed 2 days this week I'll make sure to spray daily all this month. Next month I'm doing another keratin treatment, so I won't be able to spray for at least a week.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 3, 2017)

This week, I've been rubbing this on my eyebrows nightly but as my hair has been up in one, I only sprayed the middle of my head once. The glycerin makes my hair frizz faster so I've laid off spritzing.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2017)

My edges are looking good! If only I could get them to lie flat... Edge controls don't work, haven't tried gel.


----------



## vanray (Feb 3, 2017)

My three bottles finally showed up. Used it twice. It's a little drying...either that or these below 10 degree temps are... smells nicer that I thought it would.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 3, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> My edges are looking good! If only I could get them to lie flat... Edge controls don't work, haven't tried gel.



How is your hair styled when you try to lay down your edges? Are you changing hair that dried in one style, to another style or in another direction? Do you start with dry hair? What's your process @Prettymetty?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2017)

Used up 1 bottle of Xecl 21 today.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 3, 2017)

vanray said:


> My three bottles finally showed up. Used it twice. It's a little drying...either that or these below 10 degree temps are... smells nicer that I thought it would.



@vanray,
Drying in what way? To the hair? To your scalp? Both? I noticed when I put it on the ends of my braids without wetting them, there is a kind of film on my hands.


----------



## vanray (Feb 3, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @vanray,
> Drying in what way? To the hair? To your scalp? Both? I noticed when I put it on the ends of my braids without wetting them, there is a kind of film on my hands.


To my hair, at least the ends.  But they may have been a little dry anyway.  Don't really have scalp issues. The only issues I have are product buildup so my scalp is fine. 

Kind of a little film, Id agree with that, but everywhere else my hair felt fine. But just in case I went out and bought some spray moisturisers. Took me like an hour. Imgaine a black man in the bss for an hour. The asians and the black women were nervous lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> How is your hair styled when you try to lay down your edges? Are you changing hair that dried in one style, to another style or in another direction? Do you start with dry hair? What's your process @Prettymetty?


I wear celies (plaits) under a wig or slap cap. I just want cute edges with my slap like the girl from the ad. I have some Herbal Essences gel I got for my daughter. I will try that tonight. 

I start with dry hair and I pretty much want my edges to go straight back.


----------



## vanray (Feb 3, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I wear celies (plaits) under a wig or slap cap. I just want cute edges with my slap like the girl from the ad. I have some Herbal Essences gel I got for my daughter. I will try that tonight.
> 
> I start with dry hair and I pretty much want my edges to go straight back.


Try wetting them first.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 4, 2017)

vanray said:


> To my hair, at least the ends.  But they may have been a little dry anyway.  Don't really have scalp issues. The only issues I have are product buildup so my scalp is fine.
> 
> Kind of a little film, Id agree with that, but everywhere else my hair felt fine. But just in case I went out and bought some spray moisturisers. Took me like an hour. Imgaine a black man in the bss for an hour. The asians and the black women were nervous lol.



Ok! It sounds like you resolved the issue.  I definitely put something on my ends after this treatment as well. Are you sure they weren't just looking at your pretty hair in the bss?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 4, 2017)

vanray said:


> Try wetting them first.



@Prettymetty,
I agree with @vanray. Have you tried wetting them?

Also, I have found that if I simulate a style exactly how I plan to wear it, when I first wash my hair, it tends to lay better for me.

Applying this idea in the case of your hair, you may want to brush out your baby hair immediately. After you have washed, conditioned and put in your plaits, brush out your baby hair, lay it down how you want it, apply your product, then put a scarf on it and let it dry like that.

There is a process related to hair called, "creep". It is a fancy word that communicates the idea that hair tends to more easily lay and stay in the position it dried in.

Lastly, if I want to wear a slicked back pony, going from already dry, braided hair -even if I wet it with a spray bottle-to a bun style never looks as smooth and neat as when I wash it, style it and let it dry in a bun.

Please keep us posted on what different things you try and how it works out for you.


----------



## Daina (Feb 4, 2017)

Clarified and washed my hair last night and then fell asleep with SM Sacha Inchi Omega 3,6,9 repair mask. Rinsed this morning and put in 8 twists. Used the Xcel 21 liquid on the scalp. Later today I am getting color and a rollerset so while I have the set I will use the cream only on scalp and ends. Hoping this set will last 2 weeks.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Feb 4, 2017)

Officially this is the first growth aid bandwagon that I've joined. To that end I've decide to go big or go home so I'm starting with 6 bottles don't judge me. Lol this stuff is difficult to get your hands on because it's always  out of stock. This year I'll finally reach TBL although I'll only be using the product 1x per day.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 4, 2017)

Still using twice a day.  Just opened a new bottle today!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2017)

vanray said:


> My three bottles finally showed up. Used it twice. It's a little drying...either that or these below 10 degree temps are... smells nicer that I thought it would.



I'm noticing some dryness also. I will give it a few more weeks before concluding it's indeed the spray. Might be other things.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2017)

@Chicoro, agreed. Freshly washed wet hair lays in the direction I choose. Dry hair dampened doesn't cooperate 100%.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 5, 2017)

Those that are experiencing dryness, do you follow up the spray with oil...or do you just use the spray with no chaser?  I'm asking because I always follow up with oil, and have not had any dryness.  But, I also baggie nightly.


----------



## Daina (Feb 6, 2017)

Using the cream only for as long as I can make this rollerset last. Massaged the cream into my edges and nape after M&S. Will use the cream once per day at night.


----------



## vanray (Feb 6, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Those that are experiencing dryness, do you follow up the spray with oil...or do you just use the spray with no chaser?  I'm asking because I always follow up with oil, and have not had any dryness.  But, I also baggie nightly.


Follow it up with an oil. My hair is fine except for my ends. Theyre drier than usual.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2017)

vanray said:


> Follow it up with an oil. My hair is fine except for my ends. Theyre drier than usual.



@ vanray,
I baggie like @charmtreese. Have you tried that to see if it leaves your ends less dry?


----------



## vanray (Feb 6, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @ vanray,
> I baggie like @charmtreese. Have you tried that to see if it leaves your ends less dry?


I have...but I noticed that AV gel is an ingredient...so I'm thinking that might be a culprit with this michigan winter.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 6, 2017)

@vanray i haven't noticed drying, however, I try to get as much moisture in my hair, even if that means slightly oversaturating my hair. 

It could also be the aloe.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2017)

vanray said:


> I have...but I noticed that AV gel is an ingredient...so I'm thinking that might be a culprit with this michigan winter.



Ok!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 6, 2017)

So I realize I probably need to be less heavy handed with this product. I'm only about 8 days in and have less than half a bottle left.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 6, 2017)

vanray said:


> I have...but I noticed that AV gel is an ingredient...so I'm thinking that might be a culprit with this michigan winter.



I also have fine hair...Here is another suggestion that you might have already tried. But if not...Are you only spraying your scalp area.  I noticed that when I concentrate the spray on the scalp and lightly message it in (allowing whatever small amount to travel down the hair shaft) and follow up with oil prior to baggying  my hair is very moisturize in the morning.  

When I was spraying my ends with xcel21 prior to oiling & baggying...I felt like my hair was coated and stiff.  Still not necessarily dry but something was off.  

During the winter months how do you normally style your hair?


----------



## JessieLeleB (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey ladies I got my package last week! Gonna use both the cream and spray under my crochets... see how it goes when I take them down in 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 6, 2017)

@GeorginaSparks


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 7, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> @GeorginaSparks


awesome. thanks. i have 3 bottles and i just call it the new surge lol


----------



## vanray (Feb 7, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I also have fine hair...Here is another suggestion that you might have already tried. But if not...Are you only spraying your scalp area.  I noticed that when I concentrate the spray on the scalp and lightly message it in (allowing whatever small amount to travel down the hair shaft) and follow up with oil prior to baggying  my hair is very moisturize in the morning.
> 
> When I was spraying my ends with xcel21 prior to oiling & baggying...I felt like my hair was coated and stiff.  Still not necessarily dry but something was off.
> 
> During the winter months how do you normally style your hair?


Usually in cornrows and maybe yarn twists or another PS.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Those that are experiencing dryness, do you follow up the spray with oil...or do you just use the spray with no chaser?  I'm asking because I always follow up with oil, and have not had any dryness.  But, I also baggie nightly.



NW on scalp only and scalp massage it in. Moisturizer on length. Seal with a butter. ETA: I know baggying is awesome and increases moisture but I rather NW21 work without having to do that.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 9, 2017)

divachyk said:


> NW on scalp only and scalp massage it in. Moisturizer on length. Seal with a butter. ETA: I know baggying is awesome and increases moisture but I rather NW21 work without having to do that.



Are you experiencing dryness from xcel 21?

I've been baggying for years. Even in my relaxed days. I don't baggy to enhance NW21 effectiveness...I baggy for moisture and to keep my scarf/pillows from absorbing hair products.  

I'm sure NW21 will work just fine without using the baggy method.  I'm just stuck in my ways, and prefer the feeling of moisture  that I get from using the baggy more than any other method/products I've tried.

I was just curious if the people that experience dryness from xcel21 used it on the length or just the scalp/ng area.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 9, 2017)

@charmtreese I use to baggy but don't any more. Baggying always enhanced moisture when I did it but I stopped after my Komaza hair analysis advised against it.

My roots are the only dryness I'm experiencing but my length is fine. That's why I'm suspect of 21 being the issue.


----------



## vanray (Feb 9, 2017)

I take it back. Took my braids down today and hair was soft and moisturized. Shiny too.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Feb 10, 2017)

I found this thread yesterday & read through majority of the posts on this thread. 
Does anybody use it on the length of their hair? I see the bottle says it stops split ends. How can it stop split ends when only applied to scalp? 
Regardless I'm buying 2 bottles.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 10, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> I found this thread yesterday & read through majority of the posts on this thread.
> Does anybody use it on the length of their hair? I see the bottle says it stops split ends. How can it stop split ends when only applied to scalp?
> Regardless I'm buying 2 bottles.


You can spray it on the ends of your hair, too.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Feb 10, 2017)

IronButterfly said:


> You can spray it on the ends of your hair, too.


Will it cause dryness?


----------



## Keen (Feb 10, 2017)

How long is a bottle lasting? Mine last 2 weeks,  spraying twice a day. I may be heavy handed cause I have crochet.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 10, 2017)

Keen said:


> How long is a bottle lasting? Mine last 2 weeks,  spraying twice a day. I may be heavy handed cause I have crochet.


1 bottle lasts me 2-3 weeks. I spray once a day, but I'm a bit heavy handed too.


----------



## Keen (Feb 10, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> 1 bottle lasts me 2-3 weeks. I spray once a day, but I'm a bit heavy handed too.


I'm not stressing to spray twice a day anymore.  If I'm tired or in a hurry, I only spray my trouble spots.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 10, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> Will it cause dryness?


Long term, I'm not sure.  I don't do it often, but I never experienced any dryness.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes it dries me out. I have super fine 4c natural hair. I spray the scalp only and let the runoff do what it do to the length.

 I think part of that dryness  is the buildup it causes. I've found a mid week co-cleanse solves it well enough. Also I spray with the liquid detangler for conditioner, SM Kids Detangler and oil seal.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I swore I saw glycerin in the ingredients  list. That is extremely drying especially in dry winter months since there's so little ambient moisture to pull from.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 10, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> Yes it dries me out. I have super fine 4c natural hair. I spray the scalp only and let the runoff do what it do to the length.
> 
> *I think part of that dryness  is the buildup it causes. *I've found a mid week co-cleanse solves it well enough. Also I spray with the liquid detangler for conditioner, SM Kids Detangler and oil seal.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I swore I saw glycerin in the ingredients  list. That is extremely drying especially in dry winter months since there's so little ambient moisture to pull from.



This is what I believe as well.  I prefer not to spray my entire head with this product.


----------



## Daina (Feb 10, 2017)

Keen said:


> How long is a bottle lasting? Mine last 2 weeks,  spraying twice a day. I may be heavy handed cause I have crochet.



1 bottles lasts me about 6 - 8 weeks. I apply the liquid only once per day. I also transferred mine to an applicator bottle with nozzle. Maybe I use less because of the bottle but I do apply all over my head.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2017)

Keen said:


> How long is a bottle lasting? Mine last 2 weeks,  spraying twice a day. I may be heavy handed cause I have crochet.





Daina said:


> 1 bottles lasts me about 6 - 8 weeks. I apply the liquid only once per day. I also transferred mine to an applicator bottle with nozzle. Maybe I use less because of the bottle but I do apply all over my head.



My bottles tend to last me quite some time, I think similar to Daina's time line.

I washed my hair yesterday and I've put it up so it looks like another week off from spraying my scalp. Still spraying the brows tho


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Feb 12, 2017)

This stuff is awesome , my hair is in box braids. It's growing can't really measure accurately but my lashes are longer. I love it! Will continue to use on my lashes if not anything else. I don't like fake eyelashes. I would love to have naturally long eyelashes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2017)

Still Spritzing away!  No Itchies (so far - so good)

Maybe my scalp is use to it now OR.....whatever else I'm using hasn't been adversely affecting my scalp when used in conjunction with??????


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 14, 2017)

I haven't spritz or applied the cream in a long time. I need to get more.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Switched up my usual formula, 2/3 NW21+1/3HBCO. Subbed Liquid Gold Growth Oil for the HBCO.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 14, 2017)

down to my last bottle...


----------



## Daina (Feb 15, 2017)

Applied the cream this morning to my scalp and followed with growth oil mix.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Feb 16, 2017)

I ordered mine last Thurs night and it arrived Monday afternoon. I will start using it when I braid my hair down probably next week.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 16, 2017)

This combo is not going to work. There's an itch-fest going on on my scalp. 



meka72 said:


> Switched up my usual formula, 2/3 NW21+1/3HBCO. Subbed Liquid Gold Growth Oil for the HBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2017)

@meka72
I know it is!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 16, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair, this combo ain't no joke! I don't know if I should just throw the remainder of it out or just push through. I put some prescription ointment on it and that calmed my scalp down.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 16, 2017)

I washed my hair yesterday, so I didn't spray. Wash days are my rest days. I'll be spraying nightly until Wednesday. I am so looking forward to my next bkt/update in a couple weeks.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 16, 2017)

skipped the last 4 days. just wanted to style my hair and be done. lazy.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 17, 2017)

Skipped about 2 weeks (almost). I finally took my hair down 2 nights ago, and spritzed my hairline and crown. My hair is back up in a banana clip and I'm still rocking the slightly stretched fringe.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 17, 2017)

Just curious, are you guys spraying for three weeks and then taking one week off?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 17, 2017)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Just curious, are you guys spraying for three weeks and then taking one week off?



I'm not, but it sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 17, 2017)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Just curious, are you guys spraying for three weeks and then taking one week off?


I only take off on wash days once a week. Or when my hair is flat ironed


----------



## Papoose (Feb 17, 2017)

After reading this ENTIRE thread, I finally broke down and bought 6 bottles (3 for me & 3 for mom). I also bought the length  check tee mentioned up thread. I'm trying to get these inches though.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 17, 2017)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Just curious, are you guys spraying for three weeks and then taking one week off?


I have not taken a break since I started.  I keep the bottle in my bathroom where I can see it. I went on vacation and did the same. This is not a game!


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 17, 2017)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Just curious, are you guys spraying for three weeks and then taking one week off?



I did in the beginning, but not now. I spray twice a day everyday unless I'm wearing a twist out or flat ironed hair,  then I use the cream.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 17, 2017)

I miss my X21

I washed and stuff and I had a lot hair coming out. It's partly my fault cause I kinda neglected my hair for like 3 weeks. I have a little spray and a jar left, but I was trying to save them until I got more so I could keep the momentum going. Boah, I can't wait til I get some money cause I'm buying in bulk. Won't catch me slipping, how about them apples?


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still Spritzing away!  No Itchies (so far - so good)
> 
> Maybe my scalp is use to it now OR.....whatever else I'm using hasn't been adversely affecting my scalp when used in conjunction with??????



How often are you using it now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> *How often are you using it now?*


@Saludable84
So far x2 per day w/no breaks

How about you?


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> *So far x2 per day w/no breaks*
> 
> How about you?





1x a day, 5 days a week, a month straight with a break if my scalp gets too bad 

I tried to do 2x again and that was torture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> *I tried to do 2x again and that was torture.*


@Saludable84 
Uh Oh.....


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Uh Oh.....



This was immediate though. Not over time like the last time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> *This was immediate though. Not over time like the last time.*


@Saludable84
I still need to pay attention and not be doing the most.  *thanks for the reality check*


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 18, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> This was immediate though. Not over time like the last time.


i bet it didn't like some other product you had on. this x21 is finicky stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> *i bet it didn't like some other product you had on. this x21 is finicky stuff!*


@DarkJoy
I agree.  
I am trying to be very cautious with what I use it with I can't go through this again.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 18, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> i bet it didn't like some other product you had on. this x21 is finicky stuff!


I don't use anything else on my scalp though. That's the weird thing. I have a funny scalp, so it can't tolerate anything on it. The netwurks intensifies it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 18, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I don't use anything else on my scalp though. That's the weird thing. I have a funny scalp, so it can't tolerate anything on it. The netwurks intensifies it.


yikes!! mine is the same way which is why cones don't work with my scalp. sets it on fiyah! mix it with x21 and it's like a bomb! Boom! lol

I can put something on my ends or length but it ends up drifting to the scalp anyway (resting my head on something and inadvertently  pressing it on the scalp e tc). it's rough in these hair skreets!


----------



## HappyAtLast (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm getting a lot of flakiness using Xcel21, even after I mixed it with my oil mix. Anyone else noticed this or know why?


----------



## Saga (Feb 18, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Used up 1 bottle of Xecl 21 today.


Same, gonna start on my next bottle soon. Pretty much lasted a month.


----------



## Keen (Feb 18, 2017)

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm getting a lot of flakiness using Xcel21, even after I mixed it with my oil mix. Anyone else noticed this or know why?


What r u mixing it with? How many parts oil to product r u using?


----------



## HappyAtLast (Feb 18, 2017)

Keen said:


> What r u mixing it with? How many parts oil to product r u using?


My oil mix is one I've been using for a couple of years of pumpkin seed oil with bhajaringh oil (sp). It's 1/3 Xcel21 and 2/3 oil mix.


----------



## Keen (Feb 18, 2017)

HappyAtLast said:


> My oil mix is one I've been using for a couple of years of pumpkin seed oil with bhajaringh oil (sp). It's 1/3 Xcel21 and 2/3 oil mix.


You shouldn't experience any flaking. Try switching oil and see if that helps. Maybe that combination don't work well. I'm using 1/4 castor oil for 3 weeks, no problem yet.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> I agree.
> I am trying to be very cautious with what I use it with I can't go through this again.


Not laughing at you but this is funny....rofl


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

nycutiepie said:


> *Not laughing at you but this is funny....rofl*


@nycutiepie 
Gurl....My Po' Head was.... no joke.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @nycutiepie
> Gurl....My Po' Head was.... no joke.


Imagine if you could channel it into breathing fire


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Feb 19, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My bottles tend to last me quite some time, I think similar to Daina's time line.
> 
> I washed my hair yesterday and I've put it up so it looks like another week off from spraying my scalp. Still spraying the brows tho


Where did you get it to buy? Can you get it in the UK?


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 19, 2017)

Lady-RuffDiamond said:


> Where did you get it to buy? Can you get it in the UK?



I ordered my bottles from Loco.Beauty. There is a seller on amaz.on who ships from Wembley but they only had the cream in stock when I looked. My friend ordered the cream from them and it took ages to arrive. She almost opened a dispute.


----------



## RUBY (Feb 19, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I ordered my bottles from Loco.Beauty. There is a seller on amaz.on who ships from Wembley but they only had the cream in stock when I looked. My friend ordered the cream from them and it took ages to arrive. She almost opened a dispute.



How long did it take you to get your order from loCo beauty? Was it packaged well? Did you get stung with customs & VAT charges?


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 19, 2017)

RUBY said:


> How long did it take you to get your order from loCo beauty? Was it packaged well? Did you get stung with customs & VAT charges?



It took about 7-10 days. I bought 2 at a time to avoid charges. They were wrapped well- cling filmed together, in an envelope.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 19, 2017)

Spritzed and massaged tonight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 19, 2017)

Okay.  Im back on now that my crochet is installed.  My broken off piece of hair is to the top of my lip now.  Once I resize the picture I will post it.

Eta.  Ignore my facial expression.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 20, 2017)

Spritizing as usual I'm doing way less now.


----------



## Daina (Feb 20, 2017)

I will be in a bun till wash day so I used the liquid Xcel followed by my growth oil mix. Massaged it in and then M&S with QB products.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 21, 2017)

gonna straighten my hair so will use the cream... if i can find it


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 21, 2017)

Spritzed and massaged tonight.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 21, 2017)

Just ordered 8 more bottles.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 22, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> Just ordered 8 more bottles.


8??? You ain't playing ...lol


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 22, 2017)

nycutiepie said:


> 8??? You ain't playing ...lol


Lol those 8 may or may not bring my back up total to 17. I'm not admitting to anything


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello, just wading through this LONGGGG thread! What is WGHO? THANKS!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 22, 2017)

I cant find my cream so not spraying with this flat ironed hair. should order the cream for backup since I can't find it...

down to the last bottle of spray anyway.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 22, 2017)

Kindheart said:


> Surge used to work well on my hair .
> I also found Claudie's hair elixir very effective for hair growth



New LHCF member...and a new PJ here! lolol 

Claudie's Hair Elixir...another new product for me to buy!! lol Is it a cream or liquid ? How much growth do you have with it?


----------



## meka72 (Feb 22, 2017)

I think it is wheat germ (hair) oil. At least that's what I always assumed it was. Lol. 



Kenya Yopp said:


> Hello, just wading through this LONGGGG thread! What is WGHO? THANKS!!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 22, 2017)

Kenya Yopp said:


> Hello, just wading through this LONGGGG thread! What is WGHO? THANKS!!



I think it's the brand, Wild Growth Hair Oil.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 22, 2017)

Kenya Yopp said:


> Hello, just wading through this LONGGGG thread! What is WGHO? THANKS!!


Welcome and don't worry bout Wild Growth Hair Oil...order Xcel 21 by Netwurks!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm glad y'all answered her question because I was all wrong. Lol.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 22, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> Lol those 8 may or may not bring my back up total to 17. I'm not admitting to anything


 Madame Hoarder...I mean KinksandInk....where are you getting this stash? I probably can't get your pricing anyway because they prob giving you  some wholesale vendor pricing mess.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 22, 2017)

meka72 said:


> I'm glad y'all answered her question because I was all wrong. Lol.


Lol...it's all good


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 23, 2017)

nycutiepie said:


> Welcome and don't worry bout Wild Growth Hair Oil...order Xcel 21 by Netwurks!



Lol ok! I have the Wild Growthand I've been massaging it into my scalp every other night! My new growth is absolutely crazy!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 23, 2017)

nycutiepie said:


> Madame Hoarder...I mean KinksandInk....where are you getting this stash? I probably can't get your pricing anyway because they prob giving you  some wholesale vendor pricing mess.


I order them on sale at House of Beauty or LocoBeauty. The most recent order was 20% off at House of Beauty.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 23, 2017)

meka72 said:


> I'm glad y'all answered her question because I was all wrong. Lol.



It was a good guess!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 23, 2017)

I need to leave this page...y'all are going to see me on an episode of the TV show....HOARDERS BURIED ALIVE 2.O...my house will be floor to ceiling hair products, oils, elixirs, hair sauces, potions & lotions!! And not wanting to throw none of them away!!


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 23, 2017)

Kenya Yopp said:


> New LHCF member...and a new PJ here! lolol
> 
> Claudie's Hair Elixir...another new product for me to buy!! lol Is it a cream or liquid ? How much growth do you have with it?


It's an oil with essential oils and sulfur in it. I had a healthy inch and a half a month


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 23, 2017)

Kindheart said:


> It's an oil with essential oils and sulfur in it. I had a healthy inch and a half a month


how it smell? it smell like sulfur or nah?


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 23, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> how it smell? it smell like sulfur or nah?


A little bit yeah ,but her fragrances are very strong


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 23, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Only every 3-4 weeks as I always do. I don't see any cones in it so I think I will be good.



Cones? What are cones? Thank you+


----------



## acapnleo (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow it's been a minute since I've posted in here...  hi ladies!!! 



acapnleo said:


> I was considering purchasing lash serum... But sounds like I should try this out on my lashes.



I Never did try that  and a little less than a week ago I ended up getting lash extensions!

I do still use the styling creme ( been wearing my hair straight in a high bun) and I'm loving that. So easy and I've gained some more length so 

I'll start back up with the spray when I go back to cowashing.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 23, 2017)

Kenya Yopp said:


> Cones? What are cones? Thank you+


Silicone Ingredient Solubility List


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 24, 2017)

Im taking out my crochet locs next weekend, and Im so excited to do a length check. Just from looking at it, it appears I've had a major growth spurt which I'm going to attribute to the Xcel-21.


----------



## Keen (Feb 24, 2017)

Kindheart said:


> It's an oil with essential oils and sulfur in it. I had a healthy inch and a half a month


I tried to mix WGHO with X21. That didn't turn out well for me. It seem that the oil clumps with exposed to low temperature for a few hours (like 30 F degrees).  Also, the smell don't bother me but I didn't but I didn't want people smelling my hair when I get close to them. Back to mixing with castor oil...


----------



## VimiJn (Feb 24, 2017)

Let's just say I just reordered enough to qualify for free shipping


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 25, 2017)

ya'll!!! y'all!!!!!!!

so... its been since summer since I tried a curlformer set. washed today and thought why not? so hair bored... and... i have the short ones. and around the crown and bangs it's too long for the former!!!! let me tell you, I had this same set since at least 2 years and my hair stalled out. my crown stayed stuck at about 3 inches and I hovered just shy of sl in the back and nape... and now.... woooooo!!!!!!

and thank God I found the x21 cream. imma apply that in a minute. 

oh wait..
 what the heck will these un-curl formered ends do to my style?!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 25, 2017)

I think progress is REALLY hard to track on 4c hair unless you can get it silky straight. mines never was able to get even "yacky" straight even with relaxers. so seeing this progress in a curl former set is a big deal for me. yay!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 25, 2017)

Congrats @DarkJoy


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 26, 2017)

While I'm enjoying the possible 2-3 inches I gained from netwurks, I'm more impressed with the thickness of gotten. It's not overwhelming, and my hair doesn't look uneven, but my roots have some decent volume and hair seems to be growing in healthier.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh my! this website is for animal care? Or is it the wron


ShredsofDignity said:


> Third use and I've been getting that tingling sensation that allegedly means growth. Only in one spot but still
> it's def in a spot where I applied the product.
> 
> Maybe I should put this in another growth thread. I feel like a douche posting about a diff product in here
> Or maybe this can just be a general growth aids thread? Let me know lol.




Wow!! $30 for 2 oz.? How long does it last?? I could see going through that in 3 days!!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 26, 2017)

I experimented with the XCEL spray on my ends from January 27th to about February 19th. I think it was too much for my ends. I started noticing more splits and knots. I'm still using it on my scalp, though.

Congratulations @DarkJoy on your new length! I'm glad to see that you are so excited. It's always wonderful when the hair responds positively to care and attention.

Congratulations  @Saludable84 on your healthier, thicker hair! 
Is it even thicker and longer than that gorgeous hair in your avatar?


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 26, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I experimented with the XCEL spray on my ends from January 27th to about February 19th. I think it was too much for my ends. I started noticing more splits and knots. I'm still using it on my scalp, though.
> 
> Congratulations @DarkJoy on your new length! I'm glad to see that you are so excited. It's always wonderful when the hair responds positively to care and attention.
> 
> ...





Thank you. That's actually the hair you are seeing. It's harder for me to get in there these days.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 26, 2017)

Progress pics.  I think I started using n21 in September, but didn't take a starting pic until November. Here is my 3 month  update from my November starting picture.  Both pictures were taken on freshly washed and twisted hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2017)

@charmtreese 


Nice Progress!


----------



## imaginary (Feb 26, 2017)

Applied some to my ends earlier, I may start applying once a week to my scalp when I wash since it'll be easier then.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 26, 2017)

Last night, I spritzed, massaged and baggied. Wash day was today so only spritzed my brows.


----------



## vanray (Feb 26, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Progress pics.  I think I started using n21 in September, but didn't take a starting pic until November. Here is my 3 month  update from my November starting picture.  Both pictures were taken on freshly washed and twisted hair.
> View attachment 390153


Congrats! My arms hurt looking at this picture.


----------



## Daina (Feb 27, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> While I'm enjoying the possible 2-3 inches I gained from netwurks, I'm more impressed with the thickness of gotten. It's not overwhelming, and my hair doesn't look uneven, but my roots have some decent volume and hair seems to be growing in healthier.



@Saludable84, I couldn't agree more!  I know I've gotten growth but the thickness as an added benefit has been awesome.  The thickness at the root and of the hair growing in is crazy, I may start using it on the length of my hair once or twice a week as well.  Going to start with once a week so I don't get protein overload.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 28, 2017)

cream the last few nights and mornings. will continue til I get bored of this straightening phase.


----------



## Daina (Feb 28, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> cream the last few nights and mornings. will continue til I get bored of this straightening phase.



I really like the cream when my hair is straight, I've never had any issues with reversion using the cream.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Daina said:


> I really like the cream when my hair is straight, I've never had any issues with reversion using the cream.


yes no reversion issues at all. it also makes a nice non-greasy braid out of straightened hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 28, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Progress pics.  I think I started using n21 in September, but didn't take a starting pic until November. Here is my 3 month  update from my November starting picture.  Both pictures were taken on freshly washed and twisted hair.
> View attachment 390153




@charmtreese,

EXCELLENT! Well done, thus far!

I measure gains in length by hair strands!  And, your longest strands compared to the bulk of the hair in the starting pictures look like you have between 4 to 6 inches of new length, in some places. If you started with the product in September 2016 and the newest photo update is for February 2017, that would be quite feasible! XCEL21 can provide an inch of growth a month, especially if you are looking at the longest strands and not necessarily the bulk length of the entire head of hair.

This is what I count: strands! If you have enough that you can see in a picture, that's a significant number. And you do! Those longer lengths are great predictors of the possible length you will have all over your head in the very near future, given enough time and tender loving,care.

Great job and inspiration! Thank you for posting for us. It looks really good, @charmtreese!

3 Questions for you:

How many bottles of the spray or jars of the cream have you gone through since September 2016?
Would you attribute the majority of your current length gain to the XCEL21 products, or a combination or sum of your entire hair routine process?
When you pull the longest twist, how far does it come down? To mid back?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm almost through my first bottle, so far so good.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 28, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @charmtreese,
> 
> EXCELLENT! Well done, thus far!
> 
> ...



Thanks Chicoro!!!


How many bottles of the spray or jars of the cream have you gone through since September 2016? *I go through about 1 bottle every 5-6 weeks. So maybe about 4 or 5 bottles since September.  But with that said, I've given about 4 bottles away to family & friends, and I always have to make sure that I have at least 2 bottles in stock!  I've only used one jar of the cream so far.  I only use the cream when wearing twist outs.  *
Would you attribute the majority of your current length gain to the XCEL21 products, or a combination or sum of your entire hair routine process? *I use quite a few growth aids and take hair vitamins.  However, I've been using NW21 longer than any other topical growth aid that I'm currently using.  The rest of my regimen has been pretty much the same for the past 2-3 years...oh, I did add the homemade mayo pre poo treatments a few months ago too, I'm all over the place... but, I still think that NW21 is helping a lot with growth. *
When you pull the longest twist, how far does it come down? To mid back?* The longest twist is like 1.5 inches past bra strap....I'm not sure if that's mid back or not.*


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 28, 2017)

Just finished off another bottle. Will start a new one tonight. I'm back to being more consistent. I always fall off when I get sick. I've been sick 3 times this year already. I need 6-9 inches this year so I need to do better.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 28, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Thanks Chicoro!!!
> 
> 
> How many bottles of the spray or jars of the cream have you gone through since September 2016? *I go through about 1 bottle every 5-6 weeks. So maybe about 4 or 5 bottles since September.  But with that said, I've given about 4 bottles away to family & friends, and I always have to make sure that I have at least 2 bottles in stock!  I've only used one jar of the cream so far.  I only use the cream when wearing twist outs.  *
> ...



Thank you! Keep going. I am so looking forward to seeing everyone's progress pictures,those of us using XCEL21, in December 2017!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 28, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> Just finished off another bottle. Will start a new one tonight. I'm back to being more consistent. I always fall off when I get sick. I've been sick 3 times this year already. I need 6-9 inches this year so I need to do better.



Slightly off topic, but do you have an ear routine? I ask because every year I was getting sick as well until I started it. My vulnerable spot was my ears. So, about 3x a week I wet a q-tip with water on both ends. Then, I put about 1 to 2 drops of tea tree oil on both sides and clean ear 1 with side 1 and ear 2 with side 2. It can sting sometimes. I've not been sick since I started this process. I am being being presumptuous in assuming that your illnesses were cold related. If I am off base, just ignore this note!


----------



## PretteePlease (Feb 28, 2017)

this thread is enough to keep me in the hair section again. 
i need major growth after a big chop I'll be reading all 52pages


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 28, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Slightly off topic, but do you have an ear routine? I ask because every year I was getting sick as well until I started it. My vulnerable spot was my ears. So, about 3x a week I wet a q-tip with water on both ends. Then, I put about 1 to 2 drops of tea tree oil on both sides and clean ear 1 with side 1 and ear 2 with side 2. It can sting sometimes. I've not been sick since I started this process. I am being being presumptuous in assuming that your illnesses were cold related. If I am off base, just ignore this note!


I have tonsillitis flare ups a few times a year and I caught the flu a few weeks ago. I'm doing my final semester of clinicals in a hospital with kids and I lovingly call it the petri dish. I also work part time at an airport...petri dish #2. No matter how I try not to get sick, I always do.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 28, 2017)

Okay ladies,  I'm really perplexed (in a good way) because my hair normally grows at a snails pace, however all of a sudden I've been noticing length without straightening my hair.  When I took my hair down this afternoon to spray my nw21 it felt heavier on my shoulders so I took a picture to compare with past pics...The pics below are a little over a month a part...I hope this is real growth and not my eyes playing tricks on me.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 28, 2017)

@charmtreese If your eyes are deceiving you then they are deceiving me too. So glad you. That's some wonderful progress


----------



## Daina (Feb 28, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Okay ladies,  I'm really perplexed (in a good way) because my hair normally grows at a snails pace, however all of a sudden I've been noticing length without straightening my hair.  When I took my hair down this afternoon to spray my nw21 it felt heavier on my shoulders so I took a picture to compare with past pics...The pics below are a little over a month a part...I hope this is real growth and not my eyes playing tricks on me.
> View attachment 390353



I agree it definitely looks fuller and longer!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 28, 2017)

Finally found my other jar of X21. Applied it along with the oil mixture (the last of one of my Hurry up and Grow bottles of oil and the rest of the Pomegranate Oil I got a while back as a sample in a CurlKit from Alikay Naturals). I'll be using it until I get some more.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 28, 2017)

@charmtreese I think it looks longer as well. In the first picture the ends are on top of the collarbone, and on the second picture the ends are on the bottom of the collarbone.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 1, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Okay ladies,  I'm really perplexed (in a good way) because my hair normally grows at a snails pace, however all of a sudden I've been noticing length without straightening my hair.  When I took my hair down this afternoon to spray my nw21 it felt heavier on my shoulders so I took a picture to compare with past pics...The pics below are a little over a month a part...I hope this is real growth and not my eyes playing tricks on me.
> View attachment 390353


wow!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Just bought 3 creams and 3 sprays. that should take me to june.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 1, 2017)

My additional bottles arrived today. I love a fast shipping.


----------



## VimiJn (Mar 1, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My additional bottles arrived today. I love a fast shipping.


Mine too.


----------



## VimiJn (Mar 1, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Okay ladies,  I'm really perplexed (in a good way) because my hair normally grows at a snails pace, however all of a sudden I've been noticing length without straightening my hair.  When I took my hair down this afternoon to spray my nw21 it felt heavier on my shoulders so I took a picture to compare with past pics...The pics below are a little over a month a part...I hope this is real growth and not my eyes playing tricks on me.
> View attachment 390353


It's very noticeable. It looks fuller too.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 1, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Okay ladies,  I'm really perplexed (in a good way) because my hair normally grows at a snails pace, however all of a sudden I've been noticing length without straightening my hair.  When I took my hair down this afternoon to spray my nw21 it felt heavier on my shoulders so I took a picture to compare with past pics...The pics below are a little over a month a part...I hope this is real growth and not my eyes playing tricks on me.
> View attachment 390353



No tricks. That's real progress.


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 1, 2017)

I ordered 3 more sprays that should arrive in a few days. I spray parts with the spray and will do a quick all over spritz of my braids (I'm PSing). I then use the creme on my braids and will do LOC with other products. So far so good.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 1, 2017)

ugh. my scalp is a mess. buildup. noticed when I woke up this morning. feels scabbed in places  itchessssssss too. washing with shampoo tonight. cowash ain't gonna be enough.

it's the cones in the cream. cones always catch up to me.

I don't mind washing more frequently.


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 1, 2017)

Are you talking about the X-21 cream?





DarkJoy said:


> ugh. my scalp is a mess. buildup. noticed when I woke up this morning. feels scabbed in places  itchessssssss too. washing with shampoo tonight. cowash ain't gonna be enough.
> 
> *it's the cones in the cream. *cones always catch up to me.
> 
> I don't mind washing more frequently.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Are you talking about the X-21 cream?


cream. the spray does similar itchies but without the scabbed buildup. That part is from the dimethicone in the cream. I just have to wash 2x a week. if I gotta do more than that with both I'm moving on.


----------



## Daina (Mar 2, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> ugh. my scalp is a mess. buildup. noticed when I woke up this morning. feels scabbed in places  itchessssssss too. washing with shampoo tonight. cowash ain't gonna be enough.
> 
> it's the cones in the cream. cones always catch up to me.
> 
> I don't mind washing more frequently.



How many times a day are you applying the cream?  I've also found a little goes a long way with the cream and not to be heavy-handed.  When my hair is straight I use the cream once per day or every other day at night on the scalp in big parted sections and then hit the edges (front and back) with maybe a little extra in the crown.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Daina said:


> How many times a day are you applying the cream?  I've also found a little goes a long way with the cream and not to be heavy-handed.  When my hair is straight I use the cream once per day or every other day at night on the scalp in big parted sections and then hit the edges (front and back) with maybe a little extra in the crown.


2x per day. I will cut it back to 1. good suggestion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2017)

Still "Happily" Spritzing Away x2 per day.  No Itchies, no Burning.  

So far....NW21 Life is Goodt.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 2, 2017)

what do you think? First was my lc on Dec 27 2016. 2nd was today. Normally I grow 1/4 inch per month. So this is...9 weeks? I've also been snipping off ssk and splits every so often. Not too bad for a scissor happy slow grower I think.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 3, 2017)

@DarkJoy Not too bad at all.

I massaged, spritzed and inverted for 4mins last night. I've not been consistent lately but seeing all this wonderful growth is spurring me on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2017)

@DarkJoy 
Way to Grow!


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 3, 2017)

I still haven't used my xcel because of laziness and the fact that I need to braid my hair in a protective style that will give me access to my scalp. I should be getting to that this weekend  I'll probably mix xcel with an oil in my applicator bottle. Hopefully that'll be good enough. Don't want to mix it with too much and cause lots of buildup.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 3, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @DarkJoy Not to bad at all.
> 
> I massaged, spritzed and inverted for 4mins last night. I've not been consistent lately but seeing all this wonderful growth is spurring me on.




What is inversion?? sounds painful!! lolol


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 3, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> ugh. my scalp is a mess. buildup. noticed when I woke up this morning. feels scabbed in places  itchessssssss too. washing with shampoo tonight. cowash ain't gonna be enough.
> 
> it's the cones in the cream. cones always catch up to me.
> 
> I don't mind washing more frequently.



What are cones? How do we know if a particular product has them? Why are they bad?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 4, 2017)

Kenya Yopp said:


> What is inversion?? sounds painful!! lolol



 No not painful at all lol
 Glad you found that thread. I was gonna post it here for you.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 5, 2017)

Been consistent with spraying while in braids...good amount of growth since January.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm down to four (4) bottles, plus the one I am currently using.  I really enjoy the fact this product does not have a really strong odor, just a nice pleasant scent. 

Happy Spraying!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 5, 2017)

still spraying and still growing also alternating with WGHO.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 6, 2017)

ok so I figured out why my scalp itches and got scabby and sore. nw21 was not playing well with the straightening serum I switched to. so back to mizani setting lotion for wet sets and all is well again so far.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 7, 2017)

yes it was definately the old serum. my scalp is fine now. she sure is particular about product combinations!


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 7, 2017)

Not sure if anyone complained directly or if the manufacturers are LSA lurkers, but the spray nozzles have changed. I ordered more nw21 and noticed that I get more of a mist instead of stream when I spray. The influence of LSA!


TBH, I like the stream because it hit my scalp more directly between my parts. Guess the mist will do. I'm keeping my stream bottle though.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 7, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Not sure if anyone complained directly or if the manufacturers are LSA lurkers, but the spray nozzles have changed. I ordered more nw21 and noticed that I get more of a mist instead of stream when I spray. The influence of LSA!
> 
> 
> TBH, I like the stream because it hit my scalp more directly between my parts. Guess the mist will do. I'm keeping my stream bottle though.



I prefer a mist vs. a stream so I'm happy to hear that.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 7, 2017)

I've noticed growth on some thin spots on my eyebrows. For that, it's a keeper. I'm sure it's helping my hair too but I haven't had much time for measuring and photo snapping to be certain. It can't hurt to keep using it so I will continue.


----------



## Daina (Mar 8, 2017)

divachyk said:


> I've noticed growth on some thin spots on my eyebrows. For that, it's a keeper. I'm sure it's helping my hair too but I haven't had much time for measuring and photo snapping to be certain. It can't hurt to keep using it so I will continue.



The benefit I get on my lashes and brows are enough to keep making me hoard this stuff.  My lower lashes look amazing and I never had ANY before!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Daina said:


> The benefit I get on my lashes and brows are enough to keep making me hoard this stuff.  My lower lashes look amazing and I never had ANY before!


I don't have any lower lashes either. I mean I do but they are fine and super low density like my hair. does it sting if it gets in your eyes?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 8, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Not sure if anyone complained directly or if the manufacturers are LSA lurkers, but the spray nozzles have changed. I ordered more nw21 and noticed that I get more of a mist instead of stream when I spray. The influence of LSA!
> 
> 
> TBH, I like the stream because it hit my scalp more directly between my parts. Guess the mist will do. I'm keeping my stream bottle though.



Let me go and dig in my trash...


----------



## Daina (Mar 8, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> I don't have any lower lashes either. I mean I do but they are fine and super low density like my hair. does it sting if it gets in your eyes?



@DarkJoy, nope I've never had an issue, I apply with a q-tip and a quick swipe.  I then follow with the same growth oil mix I use on my scalp.  The lower lashes are not only longer but thicker as well.


----------



## Keen (Mar 8, 2017)

Daina said:


> The benefit I get on my lashes and brows are enough to keep making me hoard this stuff.  My lower lashes look amazing and I never had ANY before!


How do you apply it to your lashes?

ETA: I see the answer above. Thanks


----------



## divachyk (Mar 8, 2017)

Daina said:


> The benefit I get on my lashes and brows are enough to keep making me hoard this stuff.  My lower lashes look amazing and I never had ANY before!



Some days I feel my lashes are long enough to braid . My upper lashes and lower lashes sometimes get all clingy and wrap around each other when I blink  so I haven't been moved to use it on them but that's good to know should they need help in the future.


----------



## Daina (Mar 11, 2017)

Excited to get back to using the Xcel 21. My hair was straight for a week and while I would normally use the cream I didn't because my scalp didn't like the products the salon used. My scalp has been on fire and flaking ever since I got it done. I didn't want to add build up or extra fuel to my scalp fire using the cream. I will be back on schedule trying to regain those 2 inches I had trimmed.


----------



## neet4 (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes, this stuff works!  I kept my hair in a braided bun for about 6 weeks and I used the xcel 21 about every other day.  I would hold my head over and let it seep under the bun.  I also used Virgo Hair Fertilizer on my edges, especially my temple area.  I'm impressed with the growth.  I can't say how many inches I got, but I had some breakage in different places and I see a big difference now.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 14, 2017)

so I'm still using the cream and might have to take back my initial thoughts of it being less effective than the spray.

because it builds up on the scalp so quickly (like 2 days) and I cant shampoo my hair 3x a week and expect it to stay on my head, just using the cream on the length as a styler at night. I braid it up. it then gets to my scalp lightly by proximity via just laying down and it pressing to my head from the braids


----------



## Daina (Mar 14, 2017)

Used the liquid on the scalp and ends of my hair. Followed with growth oil mix, massage and inverted 5 minutes.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello beauties! I just found this thread a few weeks back & forgot where I left off! Maybe page 15? Which were poats from way back in the early fall! At this rate,  I will never read each post about this product....so my question is, what's the consensus? Is this product a hit for rapid hair growth? Should I take the plunge? Where do you guys buy it? I can't find it locally!!
TIA!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 14, 2017)

I spritzed and massaged tonight. My Mum has her bottle and is steady spritzing am and pm.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 14, 2017)

KenyafromCT said:


> Hello beauties! I just found this thread a few weeks back & forgot where I left off! Maybe page 15? Which were poats from way back in the early fall! At this rate,  I will never read each post about this product....so my question is, what's the consensus? Is this product a hit for rapid hair growth? Should I take the plunge? Where do you guys buy it? I can't find it locally!!
> TIA!!!


go for it.
I get mines online. 
http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm gonna be honest and bare my soul ladies, but I really hate spraying my hair with this or anything else for that matter and so I have not been very diligent with it. Okay confession over. Whew, feels good.


----------



## vanray (Mar 14, 2017)

I've been consistent with spraying at least once a day and my manetabolism pills.  I think this is the first hair vitamin that I like.

I've been itching to try this DE STS treatment...but we will see how my hair is looking when I take it down.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 15, 2017)

I haven't been posting & my spraying right now is inconsistent.  I do manage to run some cream on my edges every now and then. I haven't opened my new bottle of liquid hair vitamins either. And I've been in twists most of the winter.
So?
Something has been working! I have a bun with no flyaways and my edges are happy & getting fuller and longer.
I'm getting a pretty deep cut soon to get rid of some residual damage & I'm hoping my hair bounces back well with X21 & the vitamins.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 15, 2017)

vanray said:


> I've been consistent with spraying at least once a day and my manetabolism pills.  I think this is the first hair vitamin that I like.
> 
> I've been itching to try this *DE STS treatment*...but we will see how my hair is looking when I take it down.



@vanray,
What's the *DE STS treatment*?


----------



## Daina (Mar 15, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I'm gonna be honest and bare my soul ladies, but I really hate spraying my hair with this or anything else for that matter and so I have not been very diligent with it. Okay confession over. Whew, feels good.



@Aggie, put it in an applicator bottle.  I don't like the bottle or the functionality of the pump but using an applicator bottle makes it easier and more directive to the scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Aggie, put it in an applicator bottle.  I don't like the bottle or the functionality of the pump but using an applicator bottle makes it easier and more directive to the scalp.


Thanks @Daina. Will do


----------



## vanray (Mar 15, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @vanray,
> What's the *DE STS treatment*?


Design Essential Strengthening Therapy System. It's like a keratin treatment but its amino acid based I believe.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 15, 2017)

started  applying the cream to my eyebrows at night


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 15, 2017)

I have been reluctantly (because of laziness) applying pretty much daily and it seems like a little goes a long way. I use this in an applicator bottle and it is very liquidy and it runs down my scalp after I apply.
Has anyone seen good results with applying every other day? 
Also, does the cream have the ingredients as the spray?


----------



## MsSanz92 (Mar 16, 2017)

I had about 2/3 of a bottle I bought a few months ago of the spray in my house that I'm revisiting, since I ran out of Edge Entity. I will say that Edge Entity does work, but I want to finish the Xcel 21 up first and see how it compares. I also got the cream today, and will use both together to see how much growth I can get on my edges.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 16, 2017)

MsSanz92 said:


> I had about 2/3 of a bottle I bought a few months ago of the spray in my house that I'm revisiting, since I ran out of Edge Entity. I will say that Edge Entity does work, but I want to finish the Xcel 21 up first and see how it compares. I also got the cream today, and will use both together to see how much growth I can get on my edges.



@MsSanz92 How long have you been using the Edge Entity? Can you tell how much growth you've had with it so far?


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 17, 2017)

MsSanz92 said:


> I had about 2/3 of a bottle I bought a few months ago of the spray in my house that I'm revisiting, since I ran out of Edge Entity. I will say that Edge Entity does work, but I want to finish the Xcel 21 up first and see how it compares. I also got the cream today, and will use both together to see how much growth I can get on my edges.


Are the cream ingredients the same as the spray?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2017)

vanray said:


> Design Essential Strengthening Therapy System. It's like a keratin treatment but its amino acid based I believe.



@vanray,
Thanks for responding! One more question. There are several products in that line. *Which product specifically are you referencing? *I see two products mentioned in LHCF threads: (1) Design Essential Strengthening Therapy Transitioning Mousse and the (2) Strengthening Therapy Silkening Spray:

Mousse:

Deionized water, polyquaternium-55, cocomidapropyl tremethyl ammonium, chloride and peg-8 dimethicone succinate, decyl glucoside, cetrimonium chloride, diazolidinyl urea, methylparaben, propylparaben, peg-75 lanolin, hydrolyzed wheat protein, panthenol, polysorbate 20, perfume/fragrance, dimethicone copolyol, citric acid.

[Silkening ] Spray:

Water, cystin Bis-pg-propyl silanetriaol, polyquaternium 11, hydrolyzed vegetable protein pg-proyl silanetriol, silanetriol and panthenol, hydrolyzed silk, hydrolyzed wheat protein and hydrolyzed wheat starch, dimethicone copolyol, cetyl treithylmonium olivate dimethicone peg-8 succinate, fragrance, methcholroisothiazolinone and methyllisthiazolinone.

I ask because I want to look up the ingredients. Here is the thread from where I got the above two products and their ingredients.
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/design-essentials-strengthening-therapy-system.624891/

Detailed post of @Dove56 gorgeous results with photos using the Design Essential products, are in this thread below, at post *#44*
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-please-help-the-rest-of-us-out.690703/page-2

Somebody asked me if one of my DIY products were comparable to this product. I got the question a few years back. Your mention of it brought it back to me. For my my product, I mix cystine, methionine and cysteine in a fatty acid base, which is tofu, and use it as a protein treatment. I got the original recipe from an Aubrey Organics book, and I modified the recipe to fit afro-textured hair. He recommended it for porous hair that got that way from bleaching/color treating it/relaxing.  My recipe makes the hair strong and fortified. I would assume that is what the Design Essential Strengthening Therapy System is doing.

@yodie and @Dove56, do you both still use the Design Essential Strengthening Therapy System?

Sorry about the Design Essential digression! I can easily get this product in France and I am selfishly thinking of only myself right now! I am on the hunt for proven products i can use to get my hair silky straight when I do it myself.

Edit to say:
Found the link of the product along with demonstration video of the brand by the maker:
http://info.designessentials.com/new-sts-express-system-1

There are three (3) products in the system:

Cleanse (Sulfate Free Shampoo)- in video person uses gloves to apply this
Smoothing mousse (2 levels: Gentle or Max Smoothing) -in video person uses gloves to apply this (Couldn't find the ingredients list for this one)
Thermal Therapy Leave in Sealant- in video person uses *no gloves* apply this
Lastly, this treatment looks like you have to get it done in a salon. Aww...can't do it myself.


----------



## vanray (Mar 17, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @vanray,
> Thanks for responding! One more question. There are several products in that line. *Which product specifically are you referencing? *I see two products mentioned in LHCF threads: (1) Design Essential Strengthening Therapy Transitioning Mousse and the (2) Strengthening Therapy Silkening Spray:
> 
> Mousse:
> ...


I was referencing the mousse. It's expensive to get here, but there are ways around that. A few people here have applied it themselves. 

It can make straightening easier or just enhance elongation and definition to increase manageability so that's what I'm interested in it for.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 18, 2017)

I've gone through a bottle and I'm well into my 2nd.  I usually spritz twice a day, but sometimes it's only once, and I have skipped days here and there.  I can't say for sure that I'm getting more growth, but I do like how it makes my hair and scalp feel.  I'm hardcore protective styling under wigs so this was fairly easy to incorporate.  After getting through my initial bottle, I went all in and bought more 6 bottles and will at least continue to use it until I've gotten through all 6.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Mar 19, 2017)

So I've been alternating between the cream and spray about every 3-4 days... I don't keep count... the cream goes faster I'll have to buy more... so far I think it's working my braids are not loose but I have about an 1-1.5in of growth since put in my crochet braids at the middle of February... once I take these out I'll officially take pictures since I started on vitamins this week also...


----------



## MsSanz92 (Mar 19, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @MsSanz92 How long have you been using the Edge Entity? Can you tell how much growth you've had with it so far?



I've been using it for about a month, but I wasn't using it as consistently as it tells you to, and saw growth. I have a spot on my hairline that was noticeably thinner than the rest that has started to fill in, and is now almost as full as the rest of my hairline. Once I re-order, I will take pictures. 

Another thing, maybe it was just me being heavy handed with the product, but even with me not using 2x a day as instructed, I went through the 1 month jar of Edge Entity in lesss than a month, dayswise. It took me over a month actually finish it because I skipped some days, but depending on how much you apply, it might actually last you the whole month.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm able to make ponytails and have enough poking out that i can actually make little braids. about 5 inches. months ago, well since my bc in 2012,  they been struggling barely the length of my thumb.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 19, 2017)

MsSanz92 said:


> I've been using it for about a month, but I wasn't using it as consistently as it tells you to, and saw growth. I have a spot on my hairline that was noticeably thinner than the rest that has started to fill in, and is now almost as full as the rest of my hairline. Once I re-order, I will take pictures.
> 
> Another thing, maybe it was just me being heavy handed with the product, but even with me not using 2x a day as instructed, I went through the 1 month jar of Edge Entity in lesss than a month, dayswise. It took me over a month actually finish it because I skipped some days, but depending on how much you apply, it might actually last you the whole month.



Thanks for replying. I'm glad you've seen good results. A friend of mine is struggling with thinning around her hairline. I told her about this product. I'm hoping that with some nurturing, she'll see some growth.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 20, 2017)

I just took the plunge and ordered 4 bottles tonight! I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 20, 2017)

Let's see what happens next month for me growth wise I do notice that last wash day my hair has surely gotten thicker, but I need length too and ALOT of it.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 20, 2017)

PureSilver said:


> Let's see what happens next month for me growth wise I do notice that last wash day my hair has surely gotten thicker, but I need length too and ALOT of it.




When did you start using it?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 20, 2017)

Ordered 7 bottles to split between me, mom and sister. For me, a watched pot never boils. I'm just gonna keep spraying and let the growth surprise me. Mom and sister noticed growth so for that, it's worth it for me to keep buying.


----------



## belleama (Mar 21, 2017)

Okay I finally finished reading all 55 pages! I did pick up two bottles and the cream about two weeks or so ago. I like the results I'm getting so far feels like I'm getting some additional new growth. This is definitely the same stuff as surge from years back. It is great stuff. I think I'm going to go back to the old surge threads to see if I can pick up some more nuggets of information.

But so far what I've been doing is applying the spray twice a day. None on my hairline. I use the cream for my hairline and edges. I decided to take someone's advice and put it in an applicator bottle. That has worked wonders as far as applying. It is very runny and I must be heavy handed because it would always run down my neck and face. So to thicken it up I added about a half an ounce of OCT that I had left over and a quarter of an ounce of JBCO to prevent the dryness that I remembered from last time. I've been using my spray mix on my eyebrows and lashes for 4 or 5 days. I'm noticing a difference in my lashes. Hopefully my eyebrows catch up.

I remember last time I used it it brought my hairline forward. I didn't realize it had started receding until I used surge and noticed it fill in and become fuller. My nails are starting to grow faster as well. I've never had problems with breakage but I'm definitely noticing the quick growth. I've been practicing my typing for an upcoming job exam and long nails get in the way of my speed and accuracy. Guess I'll have to trim them more often. I don't use the spray on my hairline or edges because I remember last time that in addition to bringing my hairline forward I also started to see more peach fuzz and a few long (like half inch - 1 inch hairs) on my face. That's a no go. Fortunately, that's the only thing that didn't stick with me after I stopped using the spray last time. I still have the full hairline. Pieces that got longer continue to get longer and stay that way until I start neglecting my hair again. Oh I also started taking allicin (garlic - allicin is supposedly the active ingredient) tablets again as I remember that shedding increased when I used surge until it stopped on its own. Shedding and breakage have been minimal this go around. I'm trying to remember any other insights I had from last time.

Anyway, good luck everyone! Side note: If you're having trouble finding the new surge try this link http://www.netwurksxcel21.com/store-locator.html make sure you scroll down to see the full list sorted by state. I called the location on the list before heading there and they had it. I hope you guys continue having great success. Also don't be shy about looking at the older threads. There was a wealth of information on this forum about surge and the challenges.

ETA: I started baggying just my ends three days ago. I may add a second bonnet or a smoother cap/something to keep the moisture in my scalp as well. I don't know yet. I just don't want this on my face and I think the rest of my hair deserves as much love as my ponytail.


----------



## belleama (Mar 21, 2017)

@KenyafromCT There are two locations listed in CT. Not sure where in the state you are but I go to the Norwalk place and they always have it. Though the spray is usually lower stock but enough for me. Good luck!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm taking a break from Xcel21 so I can wear my hair straight for a few weeks. I'll  be back spraying next month when I get a new wig.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 21, 2017)

belleama said:


> Okay I finally finished reading all 55 pages! I did pick up two bottles and the cream about two weeks or so ago. I like the results I'm getting so far feels like I'm getting some additional new growth. This is definitely the same stuff as surge from years back. It is great stuff. I think I'm going to go back to the old surge threads to see if I can pick up some more nuggets of information.
> 
> But so far what I've been doing is applying the spray twice a day. None on my hairline. I use the cream for my hairline and edges. I decided to take someone's advice and put it in an applicator bottle. That has worked wonders as far as applying. It is very runny and I must be heavy handed because it would always run down my neck and face. So to thicken it up I added about a half an ounce of OCT that I had left over and a quarter of an ounce of JBCO to prevent the dryness that I remembered from last time. I've been using my spray mix on my eyebrows and lashes for 4 or 5 days. I'm noticing a difference in my lashes. Hopefully my eyebrows catch up.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the detailed post. 
Do you know an authorized seller online for this product? I don't see a "buy" option on the website you provided. 

Plus Chicago, IL is not on their authorized seller list. Smh


----------



## belleama (Mar 21, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Thank you for the detailed post.
> Do you know an authorized seller online for this product? I don't see a "buy" option on the website you provided.
> 
> Plus Chicago, IL is not on their authorized seller list. Smh



Yes those are listed near the top right under the section with the newly added stores.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 21, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Okay ladies,  I'm really perplexed (in a good way) because my hair normally grows at a snails pace, however all of a sudden I've been noticing length without straightening my hair.  When I took my hair down this afternoon to spray my nw21 it felt heavier on my shoulders so I took a picture to compare with past pics...The pics below are a little over a month a part...I hope this is real growth and not my eyes playing tricks on me.
> View attachment 390353



Your eyes are not deceiving you lol

P.S. You're so gorgeous! And I would kick my neighbors dog to have your skin


----------



## Daina (Mar 21, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Thank you for the detailed post.
> Do you know an authorized seller online for this product? I don't see a "buy" option on the website you provided.
> 
> Plus Chicago, IL is not on their authorized seller list. Smh



@CheChe1881, most of us order online from House of Beauty or Locobeauty. HOB usually offers 20% off and has fast shipping.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 21, 2017)

Spritzed, massaged and inverted (4mins) tonight.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 22, 2017)

I just bought 5 bottles of the spray and 3 containers of the cream... Lawd. Yal are def product pushers  lol


----------



## belleama (Mar 23, 2017)

Okay so I remembered a few more things.

1. Stop using surge 6 or 7 days prior to a relaxer. Otherwise, it will burn.

2. Wait until after the first post relaxer wash to start applying it again.

3. Clarify more often. I think I'm going to up my clarifying to twice a month instead of once a month. I'm getting a lot more build up and that's no bueno for a fine haired girl. I shampoo almost everyday. That's still not helping.

4. Reduce the number or frequency of other protien products during usage of surge. My hair loves protien but I'm noticing that it's taking a lot more mosturizer to make my hair feel moisturized. Which is of course causing more build up on my hair and scalp.

5. Stop applying it to the last half inch - inch of scalp in any area that you don't want your hairline migrating to. My nape hairs are starting to sprout much closer to the base of my neck than I'd like. Also the hairs around my ears seems like it's going to start taking over all of the empty space there. I might have to go and get those areas threaded like that girl I read about years ago. I really don't want to though.

I think that's it. With that being said. I am no longer using the cream on any area but the front of my hairline. I've switched to super moisturising shampoo and conditioner. I'm sticking with my applicator bottle and being very careful to only get the spray mix only on my scalp. Also massaging it into the scalp so it doesn't run down on to my hair. Baggying my ends in a ponybun with a nice moisturising leave in and the smallest amouunt of castor oil on the ends. My eyebrows and lashes seem to be enjoying all the new attention.

Anyway, happy growing ladies.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 27, 2017)

belleama said:


> @KenyafromCT There are two locations listed in CT. Not sure where in the state you are but I go to the Norwalk place and they always have it. Though the spray is usually lower stock but enough for me. Good luck!




Thank you! I'm just seeing your reply! I ordered it from HOBW on Sunday & it arrived on Thursday!! I'm using it for the 2nd time tonight!!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 27, 2017)

belleama said:


> @KenyafromCT There are two locations listed in CT. Not sure where in the state you are but I go to the Norwalk place and they always have it. Though the spray is usually lower stock but enough for me. Good luck!



Is the hair supply store in Norwalk black owned??


----------



## belleama (Mar 27, 2017)

KenyafromCT said:


> Is the hair supply store in Norwalk black owned??



No it's not. :-( They're Indian or something. 

I've asked the lady at Bow Tie or maybe it's Hair bow in Stamford (black owned). Several times to stock it. She just won't. So I go up to him because he has it.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok. 


belleama said:


> No it's not. :-( They're Indian or something.
> 
> I've asked the lady at Bow Tie or maybe it's Hair bow in Stamford (black owned). Several times to stock it. She just won't. So I go up to him because he has it.




Ok. If they were black owned, I would take the 40 minute ride from New Haven.  We have a black owned supply store here but stopped going there after 19 years of supporting her.  Which makes me sad....and guilty because I go into the Asians now.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 27, 2017)

And btw, I love your tips/advice! I read it last night I have a question but can't remember what it was!! Lolol


----------



## belleama (Mar 27, 2017)

KenyafromCT said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. If they were black owned, I would take the 40 minute ride from New Haven.  We have a black owned supply store here but stopped going there after 19 years of supporting her.  Which makes me sad....and guilty because I go into the Asians now.



Wouldn't Hartford be closer for you? I would really love to support my black owned BSS here in town but she just won't order it. I guess she doesn't get a lot of traffic or people asking for new stuff. I don't know. She's really nice though. So I do try to go to her for certain things.


----------



## vanray (Mar 27, 2017)

So I broke my rib a few weeks ago, but only had it confirmed today and I have fallen off lately.  Took my hair out last weekend and told myself I was going to do my hair....lies.

I have my appointment to get the DE STS treatment on thursday, broken ribs and all, so Ill be straight for a while. Question. Any straight haired people use the cream without reversion? How?


----------



## imaginary (Mar 28, 2017)

vanray said:


> So I broke my rib a few weeks ago, but only had it confirmed today and I have fallen off lately.  Took my hair out last weekend and told myself I was going to do my hair....lies.
> 
> I have my appointment to get the DE STS treatment on thursday, broken ribs and all, so Ill be straight for a while. Question. Any straight haired people use the cream without reversion? How?



Sorry to hear about your rib, hoping you'll have a speedy recovery.


----------



## vanray (Mar 28, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Sorry to hear about your rib, hoping you'll have a speedy recovery.


Thank you so much! I hope so too because it hurts to do everything right now.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 28, 2017)

vanray said:


> So I broke my rib a few weeks ago, but only had it confirmed today and I have fallen off lately.  Took my hair out last weekend and told myself I was going to do my hair....lies.
> 
> I have my appointment to get the DE STS treatment on thursday, broken ribs and all, so Ill be straight for a while. Question. Any straight haired people use the cream without reversion? How?



I hope you heal well, soon @vanray


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 28, 2017)

vanray said:


> So I broke my rib a few weeks ago, but only had it confirmed today and I have fallen off lately.  Took my hair out last weekend and told myself I was going to do my hair....lies.
> 
> I have my appointment to get the DE STS treatment on thursday, broken ribs and all, so Ill be straight for a while. Question. Any straight haired people use the cream without reversion? How?



@vanray,
I know you are going to heal well! And...what I want to know is will you be bringing your camera to your DE STS appointment so the person who does your hair can easily take that picture of your hair result for you to upload and share with us here? Side views, back of the head and cropped out face photos are fine for me. I want to see that _*HAIR*_!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 28, 2017)

vanray said:


> So I broke my rib a few weeks ago, but only had it confirmed today and I have fallen off lately.  Took my hair out last weekend and told myself I was going to do my hair....lies.
> 
> I have my appointment to get the DE STS treatment on thursday, broken ribs and all, so Ill be straight for a while. Question. Any straight haired people use the cream without reversion? How?


Ouch! Wishing you a speedy recovery!

The cream works fine on straightened hair or stretched hair. I use it on the length not scalp  because of itches and buildup and still getting the extra growth. I do it before bed and braid it up.


----------



## vanray (Mar 28, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @vanray,
> I know you are going to heal well! And...what I want to know is will you be bringing your camera to your DE STS appointment so the person who does your hair can easily take that picture of your hair result for you to upload and share with us here? Side views, back of the head and cropped out face photos are fine for me. I want to see that _*HAIR*_!


That's the plan. Haven't had my hair straightened in years so I'm interested too.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 28, 2017)

vanray said:


> That's the plan. Haven't had my hair straightened in years so I'm interested too.



Yessssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 29, 2017)

Those thicker baby hairs on my hairline have gotten so thick, they are now forming whole curls. I know it's not breakage or filling in of a sparse hairline because my forehead is large.  I noticed them today when I wore my head wrap and was able to form these little, giant curls and allow them to peak out of the wrap. I've never had these before. I would attribute them to Surge/Hair Revitilizer.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 29, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 392979 Those thicker baby hairs on my hairline have gotten so thick, they are now forming whole curls.



Love this @Chicoro. Your bantus are so juicy. You make me want to wear this style outside but I feel bald lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 29, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Love this @Chicoro. Your bantus are so juicy. You make me want to wear this style outside but I feel bald lol.



Thank you, @AbsyBlvd! 
Girl, wear your hair how you want! Forget about other people. They will talk about you no matter what. I've been asked if and told that I do  have a receding hairline. I don't. I have a huge, broad forehead with a very jagged hairline! 

There is nothing more attractive than a person who genuinely feels confident about themselves. You are far more critical of yourself than others will ever be! 

I completely ran out of the Voodoo gel, Xtreme gel, so today I put on some water and then slathered on Eco styler.  Then covered and set with a plastic baggy cap and a satin scarf. It left a nice shine.


----------



## belleama (Mar 29, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 392979 Those thicker baby hairs on my hairline have gotten so thick, they are now forming whole curls. I know it's not breakage or filling in of a sparse hairline because my forehead is large.  I noticed them today when I wore my head wrap and was able to form these little, giant curls and allow them to peak out of the wrap. I've never had these before. I would attribute them to Surge/Hair Revitilizer.



You are not seeing things! That's exactly howmy hairline started back when I was using surge. I'm so happy you're getting to experience it too.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 29, 2017)

one of you was not lying when you mentioned new hairs on the back of the neck. hadn't noticed it before. Imma have to wax that mess off


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 29, 2017)

A few of the hairs along my forehead perimeter were an inch or so long. It's not very noticeable unless you're styling my hair and I think the friction happened from the bonnets and wig clips.  A couple of weeks ago, I noticed that they look longer, like  2 or 3 inches longer. I attribute that to spray too. 



Chicoro said:


> View attachment 392979 Those thicker baby hairs on my hairline have gotten so thick, they are now forming whole curls. I know it's not breakage or filling in of a sparse hairline because my forehead is large.  I noticed them today when I wore my head wrap and was able to form these little, giant curls and allow them to peak out of the wrap. I've never had these before. I would attribute them to Surge/Hair Revitilizer.


----------



## belleama (Mar 29, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> one of you was not lying when you mentioned new hairs on the back of the neck. hadn't noticed it before. Imma have to wax that mess off



That was me! lol I refuse to put the spray or cream back there now.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 29, 2017)

belleama said:


> That was me! lol I refuse to put the spray or cream back there now.


 I'm wearing my hair down until I can get that handled


----------



## yodie (Mar 30, 2017)

Haven't been here in awhile. Is anyone getting great results from the cream or just the spray? The spray works for me, but I'm curious about the cream.


----------



## yodie (Mar 30, 2017)

vanray said:


> I was referencing the mousse. It's expensive to get here, but there are ways around that. A few people here have applied it themselves.
> 
> It can make straightening easier or just enhance elongation and definition to increase manageability so that's what I'm interested in it for.


I've had the DE STS for a few yrs now and I love it!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 30, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> A few of the hairs along my forehead perimeter were an inch or so long. It's not very noticeable unless you're styling my hair and I think the friction happened from the bonnets and wig clips.  A couple of weeks ago, I noticed that they look longer, like  2 or 3 inches longer. I attribute that to spray too.



Congratulations!
So, in general we Black women age like vampires. And with this Revitilizer were getting furry like werewolves. But seriously- keep going! You are getting results really quickly. I remember when you started using it this year. Good for you.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 30, 2017)

belleama said:


> You are not seeing things! That's exactly howmy hairline started back when I was using surge. I'm so happy you're getting to experience it too.



@belleama,
How long did your curls last? Did they remain after you stopped using Surge? Do they continue to fatter and multiply as your Surge use continues? I love my little curls that have developed on my hairline!


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 30, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 392979 Those thicker baby hairs on my hairline have gotten so thick, they are now forming whole curls. I know it's not breakage or filling in of a sparse hairline because my forehead is large.  I noticed them today when I wore my head wrap and was able to form these little, giant curls and allow them to peak out of the wrap. I've never had these before. I would attribute them to Surge/Hair Revitilizer.



I would love growth like that !!
See, my post office playing. My package "arrived" the 25th and I have yet to see it. I'm ready to fight someone. I have missed out on 5 days of growth


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 30, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> I would love growth like that !!
> See, my post office playing. My package "arrived" the 25th and I have yet to see it. I'm ready to fight someone. I have missed out on 5 days of growth



You'll be okay! Patience is key. You are just getting a little practice in patience before your product arrives! Let us know when you get your Revitilizer.


----------



## belleama (Mar 30, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @belleama,
> How long did your curls last? Did they remain after you stopped using Surge? Do they continue to fatter and multiply as your Surge use continues? I love my little curls that have developed on my hairline!



Yes, to both questions. Even though I stopped using surge in 2007/8 my "new" hairline remained. Granted it did start getting thinner again but overall it's still where surge left me those years ago. I think the thinning came because I wasn't as diligent with my relaxers and overall hair care. But again, it was not noticeable. 2007/8 - 2017 is just about 10 years. So I can say that it continues growing in any area that surge sprouted hair. 

The hairs also keep their thickness as well. It continues to get thick like the rest of your hair even after you stop using it.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 30, 2017)

belleama said:


> Yes, to both questions. Even though I stopped using surge in 2007/8 my "new" hairline remained. Granted it did start getting thinner again but overall it's still where surge left me those years ago. I think the thinning came because I wasn't as diligent with my relaxers and overall hair care. But again, it was not noticeable. 2007/8 - 2017 is just about 10 years. So I can say that it continues growing in any area that surge sprouted hair.
> 
> The hairs also keep their thickness as well. It continues to get thick like the rest of your hair even after you stop using it.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions.



Wow! That is good to know. I will keep on spraying! Than you for all the wonderful, detailed information.


----------



## vanray (Mar 30, 2017)

So I had the treatment and had a trim and a press. 

I'm in love. My hair has never been that easy to blow out and it has never seen soft after one either. 

Here's one pic after the curls fell a bit and I brushed them loose. I look like Betty Draper but I like it so far. 

I'll need y'all help because I really don't know what to do with this hair now. Like how do I wrap it up for bed and stuff. 

More pics to come.


----------



## vanray (Mar 30, 2017)

yodie said:


> I've had the DE STS for a few yrs now and I love it!


Some of your old posts finally sold me on it.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 30, 2017)

vanray said:


> So I had the treatment and had a trim and a press.
> 
> I'm in love. My hair has never been that easy to blow out and it has never seen soft after one either.
> 
> ...



@vanray,
You've got a thick, full, beautiful hairline!

Who is Betty Draper? Your ends are full and thick. You've only got one mobile arm, so it might be hard to wrap your hair around your head. Grapeseed oil tends to be very light, natural and does not grease up or weigh down heat straightened hair. I would suggest that you dab a little oil [something that will not allow your hair to revert] on the last 2 to  3 inches of your ends , and pull your hair back in a pony tail, tuck those ends away from the air then cover your head.

Maybe some of the other ladies may have some better suggestions for you!

Thanks for posting and sharing your photo. I am drooling at the thought of more hair pictures. I am a fiend for fotos! Now, you have an excellent baseline photo to which you can compare your Revitilizer results at the end of the year.


----------



## yodie (Mar 30, 2017)

I love the DE STS treatment. It helps me retain length and makes wash day a lot easier. I never plan to be without it. 

Any ladies getting good growth from
The cream?


----------



## vanray (Mar 30, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @vanray,
> You've got a thick, full, beautiful hairline!
> 
> Who is Betty Draper? Your ends are full and thick. You've only got one mobile arm, so it might be hard to wrap your hair around your head. I would suggest that you dab a little oil [something that will not allow your hair to revert] on the last 2 to  3 inches of your ends , and pull your hair back in a pony tail, tuck those ends away from the air then cover your head.
> ...


 
My ends are only full because this is post trim. Lol. I'm glad my hairline is full because when I was wearing it curly it was starting to look a little sparse. Thank you. 

Betty Draper is the wife and character on this show Called Mad Men about people in the early 60s.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 30, 2017)

yodie said:


> I love the DE STS treatment. It helps me retain length and makes wash day a lot easier. I never plan to be without it.
> 
> Any ladies getting good growth from
> The cream?


De sts.. is that the design essentials smoothing system? Is this like a relaxer?


----------



## yodie (Mar 30, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> De sts.. is that the design essentials smoothing system? Is this like a relaxer?


Yes, that's the Design Essential Smoothing system. It's an amino acid based treatment. My hair still has curl texture when I wet it, but the curl pattern is a bit straighter and smoother. This systems seems to strengthen my hair just enough that it isn't fragile and breaks off. It also keeps my hair from reverting, which is the big plus. I'm able to retain length with the DE System


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 31, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> I got my other 4 bottles today. If I do the 3weeks on, 1 week off, I will have 7 months of use which will take me to late March maybe early April (I'm too lazy to actually count). I think I'll use my 1 week off for the inversion method.


What's your update?


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 31, 2017)

By the time you're done with Xcel-21, you'll be serving like Verdine White.








vanray said:


> So I had the treatment and had a trim and a press.
> 
> I'm in love. My hair has never been that easy to blow out and it has never seen soft after one either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 31, 2017)

OK, something else I've noticed is that my hair is much thicker now than say it was when I began using Xcel. I dunno if it's just the Xcel (spray and cream) or if it's those products plus the new hair vitamins I added 3 weeks ago (Sports Research biotin and Hairfluence hair vitamins). I noticed the thickness a week or so ago and today I noticed the added growth. I also upped my water intake (a gallon a day though I fell off a couple of days), detoxed (always wanted to try) and went back to vegan diet. I also put my vitamix to work by adding Garden of Life protein and Green Vibrance to my veggie (spinach/kale) and fruit (avocados, strawberries, mangos, bananas, pineapple) smoothies. 

I really want to start working out. I have a gym membership I need to use. I think that will help speed things up too with my growth.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 31, 2017)

I sprayed my edges and parts earlier. It's wash day


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 31, 2017)

I want to cry.

Post office can't find my package and I'm supposed to file a claim because it may have been stolen.

$50 down the drain. Mind you, I ain't got it like that so this is just sad. 

Update: I'm over it. Lol I just had a really rough day and this was the icing on the cake. I'll file a claim and move on lol...


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 31, 2017)

File the claim with the post office and if you paid through Paypal, file a complaint with them. Ask the PO about compensation and contact the company where you made your purchase. 



CheChe1881 said:


> I want to cry.
> 
> Post office can't find my package and I'm supposed to file a claim because it may have been stolen.
> 
> $50 down the drain. Mind you, I ain't got it like that so this is just sad.


----------



## vanray (Mar 31, 2017)

Just dropping another picture. I'll take more when I actually unwrap it and get out the house.


----------



## larry3344 (Mar 31, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 392979 Those thicker baby hairs on my hairline have gotten so thick, they are now forming whole curls. I know it's not breakage or filling in of a sparse hairline because my forehead is large.  I noticed them today when I wore my head wrap and was able to form these little, giant curls and allow them to peak out of the wrap. I've never had these before. I would attribute them to Surge/Hair Revitilizer.


nice


----------



## larry3344 (Mar 31, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> OK, something else I've noticed is that my hair is much thicker now than say it was when I began using Xcel. I dunno if it's just the Xcel (spray and cream) or if it's those products plus the new hair vitamins I added 3 weeks ago (Sports Research biotin and Hairfluence hair vitamins). I noticed the thickness a week or so ago and today I noticed the added growth. I also upped my water intake (a gallon a day though I fell off a couple of days), detoxed (always wanted to try) and went back to vegan diet. I also put my vitamix to work by adding Garden of Life protein and Green Vibrance to my veggie (spinach/kale) and fruit (avocados, strawberries, mangos, bananas, pineapple) smoothies.
> 
> I really want to start working out. I have a gym membership I need to use. I think that will help speed things up too with my growth.


----------



## yodie (Apr 1, 2017)

Is anyone using just the cream? I don't think the cream produces same results as spray


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 1, 2017)

vanray said:


> Just dropping another picture. I'll take more when I actually unwrap it and get out the house.



@vanray,  
Your hair is past collarbone! From the first photo, I thought it was about jaw length. It's thick from root to tip. You also need to give me that beautiful, flawless skin and them perfectly shaped lips you have! Thanks for sharing your hair photos of your results. I love hair photos!


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 1, 2017)

vanray said:


> Just dropping another picture. I'll take more when I actually unwrap it and get out the house.



Love your hair !


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 1, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> I want to cry.
> 
> Post office can't find my package and I'm supposed to file a claim because it may have been stolen.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry dear. Just file the claim and you will get your money back.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm finally going to be joining you guys late in the game! I just ordered two bottles of the spray this morning. I will be wigging and protective styling exclusively while I use this stuff. My plan is to spray once a day with networks and moisturize my cornrows nightly. I'll also be taking my usual hair, skin, and nails gummies daily.

While I'm waiting for my Netwurks and wigs to come, I'll be getting my breaking ends under control! Ugh. Pray for me.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Apr 1, 2017)

belleama said:


> Wouldn't Hartford be closer for you? I would really love to support my black owned BSS here in town but she just won't order it. I guess she doesn't get a lot of traffic or people asking for new stuff. I don't know. She's really nice though. So I do try to go to her for certain things.




It's about equal distance tbh... Hartford might actually be a little farther.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 1, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> *I'm finally going to be joining you guys late in the game!* I just ordered two bottles of the spray this morning. I will be wigging and protective styling exclusively while I use this stuff. My plan is to spray once a day with networks and moisturize my cornrows nightly. I'll also be taking my usual hair, skin, and nails gummies daily.
> 
> While I'm waiting for my Netwurks and wigs to come, I'll be getting my breaking ends under control! Ugh. Pray for me.




@Bunnyhaslonghair
Better late than never! I'm not sure if you are aware of it, but we have a wig challenge for 2o17 going if you want to come over and join that, too! Here's the link below:
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2017-wig-challenge.807509/


----------



## Keen (Apr 1, 2017)

In case anyone is interested, I posted an update on the collagen thread. I think xcel21 really contributed to my progress for February and March.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2017-collagen-challenge-lets-grow.806997/page-5#post-23779177


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 1, 2017)

Keen said:


> In case anyone is interested, I posted an update on the collagen thread. I think xcel21 really contributed to my progress for February and March.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2017-collagen-challenge-lets-grow.806997/page-5#post-23779177



@Keen,
I peeped your pictures in the collagen thread. Congratulations on your progress!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 1, 2017)

@Keen Congratulations! That's great progress.


----------



## vanray (Apr 1, 2017)

@CheChe1881 @Chicoro thank you!


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Apr 1, 2017)

Does anyone know if Cancer survivors that had no chemo/radiation can use this product? They are on tamoxapin for five years and on blood pressure meds.


----------



## vanray (Apr 1, 2017)

NICOLETHENUMBERONE said:


> Does anyone know if Cancer survivors that had no chemo/radiation can use this product? They are on tamoxapin for five years and on blood pressure meds.


I don't see why they can't use it.


----------



## belleama (Apr 4, 2017)

yodie said:


> Is anyone using just the cream? I don't think the cream produces same results as spray


I've been thinking about this question for a while now. Several people have asked the same thing. I'm thinking that you guys are right. The cream doesn't work the same. The instructions and descriptions are very different.

Seems like the cream is supposed to work better if you are using it with the shampoo as a leave in or a dc. Also the wording seems to suggest that its primary purpose is to smooth your hair and reduce breakage. While the primary purpose of the spray is to produce new and faster growth.

When I use the cream on my ends they are very soft and smooth. When I use the spray they feel harder or more stiff, if that makes sense. My new growth in the front doesn't seem to be growing as fast as the rest of my hair. I use the cream on my hairline in the front and my ends - dry hair only. I use the spray on my scalp and the length only when wet before my leave in conditioner.

Maybe you should try getting the spray and adding something to make it thicker. I do one ounce mt, half ounce JBCO and 2.5 ounces of surge in an applicator bottle. I recently purchased the roots only bottle from sallys and it really is a game changer.

Anyway, I hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## belleama (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd have them ask thirt


NICOLETHENUMBERONE said:


> Does anyone know if Cancer survivors that had no chemo/radiation can use this product? They are on tamoxapin for five years and on blood pressure meds.



I'd have them ask their doctor. While it is a topical treatment I'd hesitate to endorse it since I'm not a doctor and I don't know what types of adverse reactions they may have with other medications. 

Get a bottle and have them bring it on an appointment.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 4, 2017)

Ladies who ordered from Loco beauty via free shipping, how many days did it take for your package to arrive?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 4, 2017)

belleama said:


> I'd have them ask thirt
> 
> 
> I'd have them ask their doctor. While it is a topical treatment I'd hesitate to endorse it since I'm not a doctor and I don't know what types of adverse reactions they may have with other medications.
> ...



Agreed @belleama -

@NICOLETHENUMBERONE  my husband's doctor doesn't allow much. So many things can counter treatment and make it less effective.


----------



## vanray (Apr 4, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Ladies who ordered from Loco beauty via free shipping, how many days did it take for your package to arrive?


Got mine in a week


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 6, 2017)

Got my Loco y'all!


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 7, 2017)

I ordered from LocoBeauty on April 4, received it today April 7.

Never again ordering from House Of Beauty. I ordered $50 worth of product from them and they couldn't even insure my package. Smh

Anyways, super fast shipping ... I live in Chicago btw. And they were wrapped very securely.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 8, 2017)

Official Starting pic:






When I update, it will be on May 8, 2017. I will also make sure I use the same method to measure (flexirods).


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 9, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Got my Loco y'all!


What was I trying to say?? Lol. I meant I got my Netwurks. I've been spraying twice a day for about 3 days. I really only want to spray once a day but I can't help myself. I'm a little excited .  My wigs came in the order as well and 2/3 are cute so that's a win. I'm getting my hair cornrowed tomorrow. I plan on not wearing my hair out for the rest of the year. I haven't eliminated my breakage but I have greatly reduced it. I'm going to do a deep trim so I can have a fresh start before wigging/growing.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 9, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> What was I trying to say?? Lol. I meant I got my Netwurks. I've been spraying twice a day for about 3 days. I really only want to spray once a day but I can't help myself. I'm a little excited .  My wigs came in the order as well and 2/3 are cute so that's a win. I'm getting my hair cornrowed tomorrow. I plan on not wearing my hair out for the rest of the year. I haven't eliminated my breakage *but I have greatly reduced it*. I'm going to do a deep trim so I can have a fresh start before wigging/growing.



Is that through wigs? Or another method?


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 9, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Is that through wigs? Or another method?


No just moisture deep conditioning sessions (joico moisture balm) and major m&s using the loc method. Basically, keeping it moist as possible!


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Apr 10, 2017)

Just a little update.
I've been so busy this past month so I definitely have not been consistent as I'd like with washing my hair & with applying xcel to my scalp. Last wash day was a month ago (I aim for every two weeks) & I do xcel about every other day or every 2 days (I aim for daily application)
On the brighter side, my hair has remained very moist & soft thanks to my consistency in moisturizing &sealing & also to baggying! I baggy my hair under my wig (thanks for the tip @Chicoro    )  or while I'm at home. I use leave in conditioners when I baggy & it has definitely benefited my hair!! I just apply braid spray, a leave-in conditioner & an oil and put on a processing cap. My hair stays moist and it is so SOFT!!! 
My hair has been left alone in 4 cornrows under my wigs for the past month. 
Also, my hair has grown an inch this past month, which I think is a faster growth rate for me (I have not measured my growth rate in about 2 years and it was 2/3" per month back then). I can't say if this growth is due to xcel, my new multi vitamin with Omega 3 fatty acids I started taking a month ago, the baggying or all three but I'm very happy with my progress 
I attached a progress photo.


----------



## coolhandlulu (Apr 10, 2017)

Im not in the wrong thread.  The spray is great for rashes.  I had a rash pop up behind my knees.  Remembered some comments from here and my spray stays within reach at home.  So i sprayed the areas. Stung for a few minutes.  The areas were dry in the morning.  Sprayed again and thats all she wrote.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm IN!  Picked up the last spray bottle at my local BSS! I shampooed twice just to make sure my scalp is clean. I plan to cornrow straight back and spray twice a day!


----------



## larry3344 (Apr 12, 2017)

Purchased it online...should be gettibg it soon.


----------



## rileypak (Apr 12, 2017)

Finished my second bottle. I need to measure but I've been too lazy to do so.

My twist bun is definitely bigger; I can pull my bun in any position and have almost no twists sticking out. Prior to NW21, I needed two scrunchies to wrangle all my twists into a bun and my bun was more scrunchie than twists. So not the case anymore. Still seeing reduced shedding as well. I'm back to almost daily spraying since I'm washing weekly again.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 12, 2017)

I fell off once the crochet braids came out. I've been wearing one big bun and spritzing my edges when I remember.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Finished my second bottle. I need to measure but I've been too lazy to do so.
> 
> My twist bun is definitely bigger; I can pull my bun in any position and have almost no twists sticking out. Prior to NW21, I needed two scrunchies to wrangle all my twists into a bun and my bun was more scrunchie than twists. So not the case anymore. Still seeing reduced shedding as well. *I'm back to almost daily spraying since I'm washing weekly again.*



Does it build up visibly Riley?


----------



## rileypak (Apr 12, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Does it build up visibly Riley?


I usually can't visibly see any buildup. Sometimes I can scratch a little of it off my scalp (depending on how heavy I've been spraying) by the end of the week.

Other folks haven't had the same issues so YMMV.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2017)

rileypak said:


> I usually can't visibly see any buildup. Sometimes I can scratch a little of it off my scalp (depending on how heavy I've been spraying) by the end of the week.
> 
> Other folks haven't had the same issues so YMMV.



Great! Thank you dear!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 13, 2017)

Is it weird that I was seriously debating on taking an Uber or Lyft from Chicago to this beauty supply store in Indiana to get some X21? I don't have a car so yeah


----------



## Papoose (Apr 13, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Is it weird that I was seriously debating on taking an Uber or Lyft from Chicago to this beauty supply store in Indiana to get some X21? I don't have a car so yeah


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 13, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Is it weird that I was seriously debating on taking an Uber or Lyft from Chicago to this beauty supply store in Indiana to get some X21? I don't have a car so yeah



Lmao I live in Chicago too and I kid you not I google mapped to see how far. It's too far for me lol

I got a car.. we can go half on gas and stock up


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 13, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Lmao I live in Chicago too and I kid you not I google mapped to see how far. It's too far for me lol
> 
> I got a car.. we can go half on gas and stock up


I'm down if you're down


----------



## belleama (Apr 15, 2017)

Okay I'm curious. Anyone using the shampoo and cream are you following the directions on the cream jar? IIRC, it says you should wash with the shampoo then use the cream as a deep conditioner. Anybody doing that? I still haven't bought the shampoo.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2017)

Reminded me to rub some on my brows.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 17, 2017)

So, It has not been a full week yet and my fresh cornrows look OLD and I can lift each and wiggle  After work, running to local BSS to buy another bottle!


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 17, 2017)

I finally found a BSS in MD that carries excel 21.   I couldn't find one in VA.


----------



## lhogan6 (Apr 18, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I finally found a BSS in MD that carries excel 21.   I couldn't find one in VA.


Can you share the location please? I live in the DMV area as well. Thanks


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 19, 2017)

I was in my Fotki today and one of my Fotki pals left this new, private message for me, which I have copied and pasted verbatim:

_"Hi Chicoro.  I just wanted you to know that I finally got my hands on the product by Netwurks that you told me about called Hair Revitalizer Xcel 21.  It's been nearly 30 days since I started using it and all I can say is "WOW!"  This stuff has completely changed my hair.  It feels different, stronger yet still moisturized.  I religiously spray my scalp every day, sometimes twice a day and my hair is growing like crazy and it is gaining density too.  It's simply amazing; thanks for telling me about this product.  It's going to be super exciting to watch my hair transform.  Thanks again!"_
_
_
I don't believe she is a member of LHCF. Thus, I don't think she has looked at this thread or has access to what we've been saying. I had a photo of this product posted in my Fotki and she asked me about it via Fotki. So, what I am trying to say is that all that she has written above is her first-hand experience and observations.  Everything we are saying, happened to her. It looks like she got ALL the benefits of this product!
_
_


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 22, 2017)

Any updates?
I've only been using the product since April 8th. But as soon as May 8th hits, I will be posting an update. 
I have NO clue if it's been working because I try to pay my hair no attention and avoid being obsessed.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm still spraying my cornrows twice a day. I'm quite heavy handed with this stuff. I'm going to have to purchase another order soon so that I don't run out.


----------



## Colocha (Apr 22, 2017)

I don't know if this helped because I didn't measure regularly, stopped being consistent and changed my regimen to include weekly washes so it could be either or both but I retained 1.5-2 inches around my head in 3 months (with dusting when I saw fit), which isn't typical of my hair.


----------



## larry3344 (Apr 22, 2017)

I got mine a couple days ago... I applying it every  night before bed on m scalp followed with castor oil. I'll report when the bottle will be empty


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2017)

I spritzed my scalp last night before applying an impromptu DC. Sealed my roots and scalp with JBCO. Twisted and knotted, and wrapped in cling film.


----------



## rileypak (Apr 23, 2017)

Still spritzing!

And still haven't taken proper measurements to accurately report my progress


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 23, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Still spritzing!
> 
> And still haven't taken proper measurements to accurately report my progress


I'm not measuring hardcore either. I know how long my hair was when I started. So I'll know if I got good growth. I just want to spray and forget and not get too obsessed. My cornrows feel 1/4” looser after 13 days. That's growth but it could be my normal rate. Who knows.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 23, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Still spritzing!
> 
> And still haven't taken proper measurements to accurately report my progress


Neither have I


----------



## imaginary (Apr 23, 2017)

Back in braids, so I'll start using this more frequently. Once a day or every other day most likely.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 25, 2017)

I've been slacking. I'll be back to spraying tonight.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 25, 2017)

belleama said:


> Okay I'm curious. Anyone using the shampoo and cream are you following the directions on the cream jar? IIRC, it says you should wash with the shampoo then use the cream as a deep conditioner. Anybody doing that? I still haven't bought the shampoo.


i tried the shampoo. stripped my hair to within an inch of its life. meaning raised my cuticles too much. im hipo sp dont need all that. if you're lo-po it might be ok.


----------



## belleama (Apr 25, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> i tried the shampoo. stripped my hair to within an inch of its life. meaning raised my cuticles too much. im hipo sp dont need all that. if you're lo-po it might be ok.



Did you DC with the cream? I really like the shampoo I'm using right now but if using the whole like works better I'll switch...


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 25, 2017)

belleama said:


> Did you DC with the cream? I really like the shampoo I'm using right now but if using the whole like works better I'll switch...


i use the cream as a leave in when i straighten. no reversion.


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 25, 2017)

I soaked my hair in this stuff and it actually is moisturizing. Still, I don't think I will re-purchase after the second bottle.

I did notice that my edges on the left side were broken off two weeks ago and they've grown back. Not sure if I would attribute that to xcel because I've only used it three times in two weeks. I think I'd attribute it to leaving my hair alone, genes, exercise and increased water


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 25, 2017)

I didn't realize this before, but I have comparison pics! They aren't great or straight on, but I hope they are encouraging to someone.

1st Pic - January 2017 Puffy braid out hovering between my chin and shoulder
2nd Pic - April 2017 Rained on braid out hovering between my shoulder and collarbone

I am (very) inconsistent with my spraying, and I am on a ton of medication for two chronic illnesses. Two of the main side effects of the medications are malabsorption of nutrients and hair loss. I've been stuck at an uneven BSL for two years or so, but now I am a full MBL. I believe if you are a healthier person taking care of your hair diligently, Xcel may give you more impressive results.

My mom is also on medication for a chronic illness and has had alopecia for ten years. She is seeing results! She prefers to use the cream but is inconsistent with the application. She does not have a regimen, but she inadvertently protective styles with wigs year round.

Thanks for keeping this thread alive and happy spraying.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 25, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> I didn't realize this before, but I have comparison pics! They aren't great or straight on, but I hope they are encouraging to someone.
> 
> 1st Pic - January 2017 Puffy braid out hovering between my chin and shoulder
> 2nd Pic - April 2017 Rained on braid out hovering between my shoulder and collarbone
> ...


your hair is beautiful!! congrats. keep growing!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 26, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> I didn't realize this before, but I have comparison pics! They aren't great or straight on, but I hope they are encouraging to someone.
> 
> 1st Pic - January 2017 Puffy braid out hovering between my chin and shoulder
> 2nd Pic - April 2017 Rained on braid out hovering between my shoulder and collarbone
> ...




Congratulations to you and your mommy on your wonderful, wonderful success and progress!!!


----------



## VivaMac (Apr 26, 2017)

After reading this thread I have decided to join you ladies in May. My order is on its way.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 27, 2017)

I sprayed my ends with xcel21 and moisturized with Long Term Relationship. I like the way it makes my hair feel


----------



## Abibi (Apr 28, 2017)

I received my order 2 days ago and can't wait to get started!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Lmao I live in Chicago too and I kid you not I google mapped to see how far. It's too far for me lol
> 
> I got a car.. we can go half on gas and stock up


Is the store in Highland?


----------



## VivaMac (Apr 29, 2017)

Woohoo, got my four bottles yesterday.  I am ready to get started on Monday.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 29, 2017)

Girls, I'm joining you. I received four bottles and I'll be spraying my left side edges twice per day.

Edited to add photo: the extent of the damage is disguised by the braid and laying down the sparse longer hairs with gel. Btw this side is my better side  (plz excuse the build-up)


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 30, 2017)

Applied Xcel, concentrating on my hairline. Followed up with Nature's Blessing pomade.


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> Applied Xcel, concentrating on my hairline. Followed up with Nature's Blessing pomade.



Would you attribute that super long braided pony-tail photo , which you posted in another thread, to using the Xcel? Your hair is really pretty and long!


----------



## thatscuteright (May 6, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> I didn't realize this before, but I have comparison pics! They aren't great or straight on, but I hope they are encouraging to someone.
> 
> 1st Pic - January 2017 Puffy braid out hovering between my chin and shoulder
> 2nd Pic - April 2017 Rained on braid out hovering between my shoulder and collarbone
> ...



You and your hair are beautiful.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 6, 2017)

@thatscuteright  Oh, thank you! *blushing*



Chicoro said:


> Would you attribute that super long braided pony-tail photo , which you posted in another thread, to using the Xcel? Your hair is really pretty and long!



@Chicoro  Thank you! Yes, I believe Xcel + wigging for the first time took me over the BSL hump and thickened up the front half of my hair. I've left my hair alone before, (in twists using my own hair, bunning, or wearing a half wig) but the most noticeable growth came with the addition of Xcel. I'm looking for more wigs (u-parts or half wigs) that I can comfortably wear so I can keep spraying throughout the summer.


----------



## Chicoro (May 7, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> @thatscuteright  Oh, thank you! *blushing*
> 
> 
> 
> @Chicoro  Thank you! Yes, I believe Xcel + wigging for the first time took me over the BSL hump and thickened up the front half of my hair. I've left my hair alone before, (in twists using my own hair, bunning, or wearing a half wig) but the most noticeable growth came with the addition of Xcel. I'm looking for more wigs (u-parts or half wigs) that I can comfortably wear so I can keep spraying throughout the summer.



Okay, thank you for answering in detail!


----------



## Chicoro (May 7, 2017)

I made my second order for the year. I go through about 2 bottles per month. I tend to spray 2x per day. This should be my last order for 2017. I have 2 unopened bottles which should get me through to the end of  May, or beginning of June. Is it working for me? It seems like it is. I use the spray on my roots only. I've never purchased the cream.

I thought I would straighten my hair in June or July of 2017. I've changed my mind for now. I think I will straighten in December. I trim my hair, when needed, in the braids. My favorite way to trim my hair is when it is heat straightened. 

Happy Spritzing!


----------



## GGsKin (May 7, 2017)

With my hair being up in one, I rarely take it down before wash day. Plus the spray really builds up on my scalp. I spritz my eyebrows more consistently than my scalp (every night) and I do notice more hairs there. They are still fine as ever (possibly even translucent), but there are definitely more eyebrow hairs. Yay!


----------



## larry3344 (May 8, 2017)

@Chicoro where do you purchase your bottle? I bought mine at usa supply but I want to know if there is a somewhere online that I can purchase it cheaper online?


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 8, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Official Starting pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*copy and pasted this*

UPDATE:

Today marks one month since my first journey pic. 

And ummmmm.... I've gained 2 inches between April 8th and May 8th.

I'm still in shock. If I didn't have the pics I wouldn't have believed it. 

Routine: 
The only thing I do is put surge in my hair once or twice a day (missed around total 6 days).
I wear wigs and wet my hair a lot. 

Hair:
In first pic (April 8th) was in a flexi rod set.
In the update (May 8th) I just flexi rod the back section to measure. 
I wanted to keep it all consistent so I can have reliable results.

Anyways, here are the pics. Lemme know if I'm crazy or not lol


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 8, 2017)

^^^Great googly moogly dats some nice growth!!!  

I was just on the fence about repurchasing but err uhhhhh..  

I wish I could find this on the ground smh.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 8, 2017)

@CheChe1881 you'll be hip in no time! Congrats! If I had got 2 inches I'd be jumping for joy.  I think I got .5 inches this month.


----------



## Keen (May 8, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> *I made my second order for the year I go through about 2 bottles per month. I tend to spray 2x per day. This should be my last order for 2017*. I have 2 unopened bottles which should get me through to the end of  May, or beginning of June. Is it working for me? It seems like it is. I use the spray on my roots only. I've never purchased the cream.
> 
> I thought I would straighten my hair in June or July of 2017. I've changed my mind for now. I think I will straighten in December. I trim my hair, when needed, in the braids. My favorite way to trim my hair is when it is heat straightened.
> 
> Happy Spritzing!



Tell the truth! you were trying to get free shipping and take advantage of the 20% off. I too ordered 8 bottles for $50.88 over the weekend. I'm good for the rest of 2017.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 8, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^^Great googly moogly dats some nice growth!!!
> 
> I was just on the fence about repurchasing but err uhhhhh..
> 
> I wish I could find this on the ground smh.


I'm on the fence about repurchasing as well. I've sprayed since 4/10 to 5/7 and my growth is pretty average. I was thinking maybe I need to give it 3 months to ‘kick in’ but CheChe's banging results after one month are making me think it's not going to work for me. I do think I notice thickening in my edges. So I'll give it that but idk.


----------



## WhereItsAt (May 8, 2017)

I've repurchased the cream and another bottle. I don't have comparasion pics bc I wasn't using it consistently prior to beginning of March. I just took down a sew in from Feb 28th and my hair has grown 2.5 inches in that time frame. I have a lovely puff which I never had before. I can actually wear my hair out with pride because it's in puff status and pretty close to APL straightened.

I'm about to wash and wig my hair up the rest of this month so let's see how this goes.


----------



## Chicoro (May 8, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> @Chicoro where do you purchase your bottle? I bought mine at usa supply but I want to know if there is a somewhere online that I can purchase it cheaper online?



Unfortunately, I ordered mine from the USA and the shipping is almost the same price as the actual product for me. Hence, this is why I order only 2 times per year, after I learned in which quantity and frequency I use the product. I order from House of Beauty.


----------



## Chicoro (May 8, 2017)

Keen said:


> Tell the truth! you were trying to get free shipping and take advantage of the 20% off. I too ordered 8 bottles for $50.88 over the weekend. I'm good for the rest of 2017.



Well Ms. @Keen, I will have you know, that I did take advantage of the 20% off. But, I can't get free shipping because I'm in France and not in the US. That would be my truth! 

For those of us across the water, at least in my case, shipping is almost the same amount as the products themselves. It seems that my area of Lyon, France, is about 1.5 to 2 years behind the market [for afro-textured hair products] in the United States. In addition, French women tend to follow and copy what is on YouTube, which is basically following what Black women in the United States are doing. This includes, processes, procedures and products: Triple P!  *Digression:* Don't believe the hype! Folks may be trying to 'erase Black American women' in some areas, but on the world stage, YOU set the precedents, are looked at as leaders and are watched and admired from afar. As a matter of fact, somebody said to me, *"The reason why the Americans beat the Russians into space is because America had Black women and Russia did not."* I can't make this stuff up. I was like: ! And,  I DID NOT SAY A WORD, ya'll!  *End of digression.*

So @Keen, Savor that 8 bottles for $50.88 price you got, because you really are able to purchase products for a steal! I'm not complaining, though. And nobody told me I had to buy these products! Things always seem to balance out in the end. But, please don't hesitate to gift me with a few free bottles if you feel the urge to do so.


----------



## Chicoro (May 8, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> *copy and pasted this*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...




Go @CheChe1881!  Can you share what was your hair   routine process from April to May, please?


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 8, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^^Great googly moogly dats some nice growth!!!
> 
> I was just on the fence about repurchasing but err uhhhhh..
> 
> I wish I could find this on the ground smh.





Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> @CheChe1881 you'll be hip in no time! Congrats! If I had got 2 inches I'd be jumping for joy.  I think I got .5 inches this month.



Thank you ladies )



Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I'm on the fence about repurchasing as well. I've sprayed since 4/10 to 5/7 and my growth is pretty average. I was thinking maybe I need to give it 3 months to ‘kick in’ but CheChe's banging results after one month are making me think it's not going to work for me. I do think I notice thickening in my edges. So I'll give it that but idk.



I don't wanna jinx myself or be negative, but I feel like this is probably a one time spurt. I just can't imagine this happening consistently .



Chicoro said:


> Go @CheChe1881!  Can you share what was your hair   routine process from April to May, please?



Thank you miss. I honestly just wash/conditioned my hair maybe once a week or every 12-14 days. I wore wigs, just experimenting. Under my wigs I had two rows of braids. After that, I would spray my hair once or twice a day with surge. And I've missed a few days. That's really it.


----------



## larry3344 (May 8, 2017)

@CheChe1881 what do you eat. Do you follow a meal plan?


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 9, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> @CheChe1881 what do you eat. Do you follow a meal plan?



Absolutely not. Actually I've been terrible. I eat once a day (something like pizza) and then I don't get enough sleep either. smh


----------



## Chicoro (May 9, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Thank you ladies )
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna jinx myself or be negative, but I feel like this is probably a one time spurt. I just can't imagine this happening consistently .



No negative stuff! We are trying to grow in an environment of peace, love and positivity!


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 9, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> No negative stuff! We are trying to grow in an environment of peace, love and positivity!



sorry if my comment was negative to the group.


----------



## Chicoro (May 10, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> sorry if my comment was negative to the group.



No apologies needed, pretty lady! Keep doing your fabulous process and your hair will continue to flourish.  Feel free to always be yourself here and express WHATEVER you are feeling! My note to you was in fun.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2017)

I've been spraying my ends nightly before I add my creamy leave in. I have like zero breakage. This stuff is the truth!!


----------



## GGsKin (May 11, 2017)

Spritzed and massaged my crown last night before clipping it right back up again, and baggying my ends for bed.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 11, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I've been spraying my ends nightly before I add my creamy leave in. I have like zero breakage. This stuff is the truth!!


Zero breakage you say? Hmm . I may have to try spraying on my ends.


----------



## Chicoro (May 15, 2017)

My _*2nd*_ and last order from House of Beauty got here today! This IS.IT! No more for me. I will *not *be ordering anymore bottles for the rest of the year. Of course not, because I got 12 bottles!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 26, 2017)

I'm still spraying my ends daily and lightly misting my scalp. Since I'm wigging it right now I should probably up it to twice a day like I did in the beginning.


----------



## Chicoro (May 29, 2017)

I still use my spray. My hair is a bit hard in the middle part, at the back of my head. I have a lot of little coarse waves growing in from the root. I have not noticed any new changes in my hair other than the harder hair in the back.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 3, 2017)

I've been spraying my cornrows consistently. I need to place another order; I'm down to my last bottle.


----------



## yodie (Jun 4, 2017)

Does anyone know of the cream is as effective as the spray, growth wise?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 4, 2017)

yodie said:


> Does anyone know of the cream is as effective as the spray, growth wise?



Based on having read most of the posts in this thread, it seems that most people prefer the effectiveness of the spray to the cream.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 5, 2017)

I think House of Beauty is having a sale on X21. 20% off


----------



## RUBY (Jun 6, 2017)

Man, I was just going to buy from House of Beauty to take advantage of that 20% sale but it would cost nearly $40 for shipping alone.


----------



## RUBY (Jun 6, 2017)

@Chicoro, where do you buy your xcel spray from? I need a vendor with good international shipping.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 6, 2017)

RUBY said:


> @Chicoro, where do you buy your xcel spray from? I need a vendor with good international shipping.



I used both loco beauty and house of beauty, until one of them stopped shipping to the UK. I've got a couple of back-up bottles left, and probably won't repurchase (well.. that's what I'm saying now).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 6, 2017)

RUBY said:


> Man, I was just going to buy from House of Beauty to take advantage of that 20% sale but it would cost nearly $40 for shipping alone.


How many bottles were you trying to get?


----------



## RUBY (Jun 6, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> How many bottles were you trying to get?



Only 3 ,  and I was going to get the cream and the pudding. But I had to hightail myself off that site when the shipping was nearly more than all the products combined.


----------



## RUBY (Jun 6, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I used both loco beauty and house of beauty, until one of them stopped shipping to the UK. I've got a couple of back-up bottles left, and probably won't repurchase (well.. that's what I'm saying now).



Who would you recommend I buy from?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 6, 2017)

RUBY said:


> @Chicoro, where do you buy your xcel spray from? I need a vendor with good international shipping.



I bought from the house of beauty and it was ridiculously expensive. I think I've bought my last batch! I have enough to last me through until December 2017. It's not cheap. Price wise, your best bet is to wait until they start stocking the product in your area. BUT, the caveat is that may take YEARS, literally. 

@RUBY, where are you? Are you in the UK?


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 6, 2017)

I bought from house of beauty me too. 
I want to buy a few more products now (not including Xcel as I consume it super slowly and I am still high on my first bottle of 4, 2 months later). Regarding the 9 products, I compared the prices with those of Beauty By Zara and despite Zara's free shipping, house of beauty still costs less. I think I'll order from them. I will divide into two separate orders to get rid of some shipping costs.


----------



## Keen (Jun 6, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Zero breakage you say? Hmm . I may have to try spraying on my ends.



I'm in crochet. I just took down my second round of crochet while fully using this product. It does end up on my hair cause I spray my scalp deliberately. I was very impress with the amount of breakage/shedding I had.  Running a comb through my hair with not much hair coming out is a miracle.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jun 6, 2017)

So I was on Instagram today and I spotted this


I'm thinking I need to buy some more bottles.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jun 6, 2017)

Used up another bottle. 16 backups. I use a bottle a month when I'm consistent so these should last until October 2018. Will probably reup once I hit 8 bottles or in November depending on Black.Friday sales.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 6, 2017)

I've been using this ..I mix into my grease (yes grease) and apply directly to my scalp and on wash days on my hair damp hair, it makes my roots too stiff.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 6, 2017)

MACGlossChick said:


> So I was on Instagram today and I spotted this
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I need to buy some more bottles.


Dang, the cat is out of the bag


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 6, 2017)

I have gone and placed my order. I'm gonna have to spray once a day since I need to make it stretch. I bought the shampoo, 2 sprays and 2 creams. 

Plus, we know how y'all do. Wanna clear stores out and ish


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 6, 2017)

RUBY said:


> Who would you recommend I buy from?



I'd say they're about the same (HOB may have had slightly faster shipping for me). I found loco first, but used HOB because their shipping was more agreeable, until they stopped shiping to UK. Last time I ordered, it was from Loco and my total price came to about the same.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 6, 2017)

I found some X21 cream (still more than a half of container) in my stash! I had stopped using it because I was running out and couldn't buy anymore. Then I forgot all about it


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 7, 2017)

MACGlossChick said:


> So I was on Instagram today and I spotted this
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I need to buy some more bottles.



Interesting!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 7, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> I have gone and placed my order. I'm gonna have to spray once a day since I need to make it stretch. I bought the shampoo, 2 sprays and 2 creams.
> 
> *Plus, we know how y'all do. Wanna clear stores out and ish*



I know, huh!


----------



## RUBY (Jun 7, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I bought from the house of beauty and it was ridiculously expensive. I think I've bought my last batch! I have enough to last me through until December 2017. It's not cheap. Price wise, your best bet is to wait until they start stocking the product in your area. BUT, the caveat is that may take YEARS, literally.
> 
> @RUBY, where are you? Are you in the UK?



Yes, I'm in the UK. I was going to buy from house of beauty because of the sale but the shipping cost is too expensive.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 8, 2017)

Still spraying my scalp twice a day.  I'm in love with this stuff!  I haven't done a length check recently, but my hair is feeling heavier and my ponytail twist are bulkier.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 8, 2017)

Impatiently waiting on my order.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 8, 2017)

I have been misting lightly for the past month or two. That doesn't work for me. I like being heavy handed with this stuff. I like to WET my hair down before bed, then put on a plastic cap to keep that wetness going. I think it is making a difference. I've made SEVERAL tweaks and changes to my process to gain length.

My hair is longer than it is in my avatar photo. The avatar is not my longest length, but it has taken me FIVE (5) years to get back my length. That was due to a self-trim that turned into a an awful cut I did on myself in 2012. I've forgiven myself for my error!  I was stalled or hovering around waist length, to about 2 inches past my waist, for about 2 or 3 years, bouncing back above that at times. Now, for the first time in five (5) years, I'm growing past my waist, without experiencing a lot of my hair breaking back up to shorter lengths or just stalling.  I think this product is a part of it. I also think that it takes my hair about five (5) years to start to reach longer lengths.

I just do length checks by pulling sections of my hair, when I am re-doing my hair. I'm going for tailbone, at a minimum, by December 31st, 2017. If I can gain more than that, great! I've got a ways to go and grow to get there. If I get there, then that tells me that the process I'm using works. Like I've said before, I have never declared and set tailbone length as a  goal length, prior to 2016. This is the first time. So, I'm going to continue to March Forth and Grow Forth!

I've still not combed my hair since December 2016. That seems to be working, too. I finger comb and keep my hair in 8 braids. I style those braids in various ways to not get bored.

My hair is scraggly. As long as it is not split, I am not cutting. I did do a nice trim in June, though.

All this to say is that for "me", the product is more effective if I saturate my hair with it as opposed to lightly misting it on my hair. I go through product faster, but I prefer to see something happening.

Happy Spritzing!


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jun 8, 2017)

Soooo I got my first sew in a few days ago and decided to give this xcel thing another shot. I mixed it with castor oil like some of the ladies in this thread and it worked! My scalp isn't itching like the last time I tried it a few months ago. I'm so excited I can finally use this stuff! I'm praying I will have gained an inch or two when I take my weave out


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 8, 2017)

How has my package not have any movement all day?


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 8, 2017)

I purchased 4 bottles for myself and 2 creams for my mom.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 9, 2017)

I misted my hair, moisturized my ends and sealed. I have 3 bottles left. I might have to buy more in a couple of months.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 9, 2017)

I think my package is finally on it's way. I checked the tracking and it's in transit here. Hopefully I might get it today.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 9, 2017)

Yay! My package came this morning 
Now, to braid and put these crochet braids in.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm still using this spray...it's much easier to stay consistent when my hair is braided.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 10, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> I'm still using this spray...it's much easier to stay consistent when my hair is braided.


I agree. I can just spritz and go.


----------



## vanray (Jun 20, 2017)

Still going strong!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 22, 2017)

The shampoo has an odd smell lol 
I can tolerate it though.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jun 22, 2017)

i just ordered two bottles.  i just want to see.....


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm back to using this on my hair as well.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow, I just got my two bottles.  I literally ordered on Thursday.  they were not playing.
 Can't wait to spritz and see what happens


----------



## TeeMBL (Jun 26, 2017)

I stopped spraying about a month ago, when my last bottle was done.  I was refreshing my box braids every two weeks...yes my hair was growing too fast and thick 

My laziness has subsided and I ordered 2 more bottles last night.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jun 27, 2017)

I used my this morning just to see how it works.  I hope I was applying it correctly.  I don't see how I got it all over my scalp.  I was parting my fro and spraying my scalp but its not over my entire head. IDK.  I continued with my moisturizing regimen and then sprayed again lightly all over my head.  I massaged my head lightly and headed out the door.  My hair does feel nice I must say.


----------



## Keen (Jun 27, 2017)

I fell off the wagon for two weeks. I'm back on it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 27, 2017)

Keen said:


> I fell off the wagon for two weeks. I'm back on it.


I've been spraying sporadically. Mostly I remember when I'm in the bathroom, since  the bottle is on the sink


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 27, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I've been spraying sporadically. Mostly I remember when I'm in the bathroom, since  the bottle is on the sink



I've also been spritzing sporadically, more so when my hair is loose and I can get to my scalp (if I remember). If my hair is up, I try not to use the spray. The glycerin makes my hair frizz.


----------



## abioni (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm using it once a day (I noticed the bottles don't last. My second bottle is almost finished and I haven't reached one month since I started using it.). I hope I get 1-2 inches per month.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 4, 2017)

I found a new use for the X21 cream. I rubbed it into my nails after I washed my hands from soaking in 100% acetone (I was taking my nails off). It took a lot of that ugly marks you get from applying false nails. The I did a really light buff (like 2 strokes) and rubbed it in again. Excuse my nails


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 4, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I found a new use for the X21 cream. I rubbed it into my nails after I washed my hands from soaking in 100% acetone (I was taking my nails off). It took a lot of that ugly marks you get from applying false nails. The I did a really light buff (like 2 strokes) and rubbed it in again. Excuse my nails


Matter of fact, excuse the whole hand


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 4, 2017)

I noticed that the price on this stuff had jumped up on Amazon.  Has anyone in Bergen county, NJ found it locally?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 10, 2017)

I've just been using the X21 spray. I think I need to go back to using oil on top of the X21. My hair feels kinda dry.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 10, 2017)

I havent posted in a while, but I have been using this at least once a week.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Anyone seeing results????  I feel that my braids are growing out faster, but haven't done an official check.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 10, 2017)

I got my mother on the spray back in May and she messaged me earlier this week thanking me. She's seeing good results. 

I found the styling custard at my local bss and tried it on my hair after washing this morning. I don't think I like it. It's thin, leaves my hands feeling stripped and I'm fairly certain it's making my scalp itch in a BAD way.  Washing this out after the gym tomorrow morning.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 20, 2017)

Any major growth?  Anyone?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 20, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Any major growth?  Anyone?


I've been using it sporadically and it's growing the back of my hair. I think it works better for me when I use the X21 cream and the APB Hurry Up and Grow Oil. Virtually no breakage, but I gotta try it again on my relaxed hair.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 21, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I've been using it sporadically and it's growing the back of my hair. I think it works better for me when I use the X21 cream and the APB Hurry Up and Grow Oil. Virtually no breakage, but I gotta try it again on my relaxed hair.


 What is the APB product you mentioned @ItsMeLilLucky ?


----------



## jerseyhaircare (Jul 21, 2017)

I bought two bottles the last week of May because I was tired of my near bald edges (result of really bad post partum shedding). Prior to this, for the past two years, I've tried not perming, protein treatments, Jamaican castor oil, wild growth oil, olive oil, leaving my edges alone...all with no improvement.

At the end of using this product for close to two months-mainly spraying in the morning and bedtime-my edges have fully returned on the right and about 75% on the left.

I'm so grateful for this site because I was getting depressed-can't really do hairstyles with bald edges. I can't attribute the quick growth to anything else, so thanks ladies.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 21, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> What is the APB product you mentioned @ItsMeLilLucky ?


It's a product I get from Etsy.  The name of the product is called Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hurry Up and Grow Oil. I got it in the Hot Apple Pie scent.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jul 21, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I noticed that the price on this stuff had jumped up on Amazon.  Has anyone in Bergen county, NJ found it locally?



Not yet. I went to a bss in Hackensack, one in Teaneck, and one in Bergenfield last week looking for something else but I haven't seen these products either. There's a new bss that opened in Hackensack on Main St so I'll have to check there. Last stop for me will be Paterson.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2017)

MACGlossChick said:


> Not yet. I went to a bss in Hackensack, one in Teaneck, and one in Bergenfield last week looking for something else but I haven't seen these products either. There's a new bss that opened in Hackensack on Main St so I'll have to check there. Last stop for me will be Paterson.



Oh wow.  I've been to the location in Teaneck and Bergenfield since they are close to home.   I guess Amazon will have to do if I choose to use this product again.  The Teaneck location was listed on their website but the owner didn't even know what I was talking about when I went.


----------



## GraceandJoy (Jul 22, 2017)

I purchase my bottles of XCEL-21 from House of Beauty:  http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com/.  Every time I order (have made several purchases), I'm able to take advantage of a 20% off coupon.  I am an avid Amazon purchaser of many things but found a better price for this product at House of Beauty.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 22, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> *Anyone seeing results????  I feel that my braids are growing out faster, but haven't done an official check*.



Yes, like you, my braids are getting longer, too. They shrink up to the same length when dry. But when I am braiding my wet hair, them things slap me low on my back when I finish braiding them and release them. We got 6 more months left in the year. I am on the G-R-O-W! I started this new regimen Dec 26th, 2016. I am enjoying each month of this new journey.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 22, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, like you, my braids are getting longer, too. They shrink up to the same length when dry. But when I am braiding my wet hair, them things slap me low on my back when I finish braiding them and release them. We got 6 more months left in the year. I am on the G-R-O-W! I started this new regimen Dec 26th, 2016. I am enjoying each month of this new journey.



Do you mind sharing your full reggie?


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 23, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Do you mind sharing your full reggie?


 
No problem! This is my process. I wrote this out in a thread about caring for tailbone length hair. The one difference I have since I wrote this up is I wear my braids and undo them before I wash my hair and do my deep moisture pretreatment. I put my hair in bantu knots then put in loose braids before I wash and condition. After conditioning, I finger comb and put in my oils and butters, then braid tightly. I leave my hair braided until the next wash day. I cannot wash braids that I've worn all week. If I do that I will have massive tangles. Everything else is the same.


My observations pertain to hair that is squarely in the 4 range, or hair that looks like mine (3 range) and "acts" and grows like it is type 4 hair. I dislike hair typing but it helps to cut to the chase to get everyone one the same page quickly during a discussion.

My observations for many tailbone length women with afro-textured hair:

*Hair is rarely washed more than 1x per week*
*Hair is washed in braids or twists or sections*(one on one attention is given to either each section and/or each braid in that section). This one may seem obvious and well known. But the difference is that these women don't take all braids/twists out at once and combine the hair on a regular basis. Either they undo the hair and leave it in its own section, or they wash, condition and leave all hair in braids/twists. To detangle and comb out, they do one braid at a time, leaving the rest braided or twisted or sectioned but tend to not combine all the hair together.
*Note:* I overlooked this. I have always washed and conditioned my hair in braids. But after I detangled a section, I would combine it with the other sections. Hence, I would always need to use a comb to detangle it and get it back into sections. With these ladies, fingers are used more than the comb.
Also, I realized that I have been damaging my hair NOT at the detangling stage, but before, during my braiding and unbraiding. I pull and snatch my hair apart and the force or tension maximized at the ends of my hair causing tangling and breakage. I have been damaging my hair _*before I even began*_ the detangling process.
For the first time EVER in my hair care process, I did not need to use a comb because I washed, oiled and conditioned my hair in braids. I carefully and gently undid a braid, while leaving the rest braided. I put in my leave in and gently re-braided that one braid. Surprisingly, the unbraiding/leave-in/braiding took a long time even without detangling with a wide, toothed comb.

*Hair is sectioned / done in sections-See detail above, point #1.*
*Hair is stretched before it is styled* (bantu knot, banded, heat stretched). Some women let there hair dry in
braids or twists
bantu knots
banded hair
put on rollers
Some women lightly blow dry

*Hair is kept stretched after it is styled *(These ladies tend to gather their twists and pin around their heads or combine the twists creating some kind of stretching on the hair.)
*Shea butter is often used* (protects hair and organic tissue like hair and skin from the break down of proteins on the exposed surface by the environment, specifically protects against the sun.) It may not be used throughout the entire journey, but during significant time frames or points in the journey (transitioning only, washing, sealant, etc)
*Extremely low maintenance styles* (For me, low maintenance styles are not necessarily protective styles! I define low maintenance styles as those where the hair is manipulated as little as possible.)
Some braid or twist hair until it dries and leave it for three days to a week, then undo the hair to wear braid outs or twist outs until the next wash day.
Some leave the twists or braids in until the next wash day. *(me!)*
Some do up do's

*Specific daily hair end regimen (or frequent as in 2 or more times per week, ends given special attention)*
Even if the entire braid or twist is redone , they tend to have a specific regimen for the ends
Ends are wetted or spritzed with water, an oil is added (Water + oil) (Usually castor oil or shea butter).

*Protective Styles *(For "me" , protective style is determined by what you are doing with the ends of the hair. If the ends are not up and out of the air, I do not consider the style protective.)
Ends are twisted up, covered, tucked and/or kept from the air like Wanakee Pugh taught years ago
Hair ends or the entire head is kept covered or protected during the day and/or at night
Head scarves for night
Tucking or hiding hair during the day or night


*Trimming*
Trimming done on a fairly regular basis
Trims tend to be done in braided or twisted styles (Unevenness not an issue as most of these women rarely or ever wear heat straightened hair styles)

*Time * (2 to 8 year journeys. The average seems to be 5 years.) 
That's all! It's enough, I know!

Edit: Forgot some form of protein is used whether be in a commercial product, treatment or DIY. Frequency depends on the head of hair.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 23, 2017)

@Chicoro ...thanks for sharing!  This is very helpful!


----------



## simplyconfident (Jul 24, 2017)

About to order two bottles!!! I will report back after one month of usage. 

Any relaxed heads using this? If so, how are you applying it? How is the spray effecting your styles?


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 24, 2017)

jerseyhaircare said:


> I bought two bottles the last week of May because I was tired of my near bald edges (result of really bad post partum shedding). Prior to this, for the past two years, I've tried not perming, protein treatments, Jamaican castor oil, wild growth oil, olive oil, leaving my edges alone...all with no improvement.
> 
> *At the end of using this product for close to two months-mainly spraying in the morning and bedtime-my edges have fully returned on the right and about 75% on the left.*
> 
> I'm so grateful for this site because I was getting depressed-can't really do hairstyles with bald edges. I can't attribute the quick growth to anything else, so thanks ladies.



Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 24, 2017)

simplyconfident said:


> About to order two bottles!!! I will report back after one month of usage.
> 
> Any relaxed heads using this? If so, how are you applying it? How is the spray effecting your styles?


I do! If my hair is straightened I use the cream. If it's not straightened, I spray the X21, APB Leave in, and then APB oil. 99% of the time I just wear a bun or ponytail, that I redo every day (I usually just finger comb). My job makes me pretty sweaty, so I haven't noticed too much of an effect. I do feel like my hair is getting thicker though.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 7, 2017)

20% off at HOB and free shipping on purchases $50+


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 22, 2017)

I was just at the beauty supply store this morning and I was hoping to stock up but there was only one bottle on the shelf. I asked when they are getting more and they said they aren't and the product is being discontinued. When I looked on their website it seems like they just came out with a bunch of new products so I find that hard to believe. I bought 5 bottles from house of beauty for back up just in case. But does anyone have any details on this?


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 23, 2017)

I messaged the company on fb and they response :

No way, our products are available and growing everyday . Maybe that store needs to wake up and help his customers. If you give us that stores name and location we will be glad to call them.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 23, 2017)

I've been using the shampoo, but I took a break from using the cream or the spray. I didn't want my scalp to get too used to it. I need to get back on it.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 24, 2017)

I haven't spritzed in a while. It builds up on my scalp a little and I haven't been washing frequently so...yeah. I still have a pretty decent stash so I will get back to it at some point as it starts to get into Autumn.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm almost at a year of using NW21. I've gotten the most consistent growth this year!  I'm taking this product with me into 2018 and beyond!!! So glad to hear that they are not going out of business.


----------



## ak46 (Aug 24, 2017)

I so remember! Lol. I saw major hair growth results from surge. I will say though that I remember it being drying to my scalp, I had to consistently oil and moisturize while I used it. It also caused the skin on the back of my ears to peel ... not sure why but it didn't hurt. I went way back in my Fotki to look at my results from it  ... 11 years ago!! Lol

ETA: I have not tried the new version. Sounds like it's the same? Not sure  ‍


----------



## Misseyl (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm natural and I have been using XCEL-21 on my edges twice per day.  I added some Rosemary oil for added benefit.  I will report after the bottle is finished.  What I expect is  new hairs growing into the sparse areas of my scalp.  It took a long time for my edges to get this way but if I notice my edges filling-in then I know the product is a success and then 'll give it a proper critique.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 25, 2017)

ak46 said:


> ETA: I have not tried the new version. Sounds like it's the same? Not sure ‍


They added glycerin to the new stuff.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 25, 2017)

I had great results but unfortunately the scalp irritation became too much


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 27, 2017)

Still using it! I took my braids out 2 weeks ago and feel I haven't been as consistent with spraying like I should. It doesn't make my scalp itch if I use oil with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2017)

Started back using the Creme.  Taking a break from Cowboy Magic.  Will use NW-21 until my scalp starts to feel 'tender'.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Started back using the Creme.  Taking a break from Cowboy Magic.  Will use NW-21 until my scalp starts to feel 'tender'.


you brave! though i am considering not wasting the 2 bottles I have by using it 2x a week? lordt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> *you brave! though i am considering not wasting the 2 bottles I have by using it 2x a week? lordt.*


@DarkJoy 
I still have x2 Jars of Creme and x2 Bottles of Spritz left in my Stash.  

Will start with the Creme and "Gently" Swipe the Creme once (maybe twice) a day. 

Agreed about not trying to waste it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> I still have x2 Jars of Creme and x2 Bottles of Spritz left in my Stash.
> 
> Will start with the Creme and "Gently" Swipe the Creme once (maybe twice) a day.
> ...


2x per DAY?!

good luck!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 28, 2017)

Back to spraying consistently.


----------



## KinkyRN (Aug 28, 2017)

Used it as a Leave In under wetline gel for my faux bun. Sooo in love with the easy detangling. Plus no residue or white stuff when used with the gel.


----------



## abioni (Aug 28, 2017)

For those experiencing itchy scalp, I recommend adding castor oil to the liquid. Shake it before you spritz.


----------



## abioni (Aug 28, 2017)

I would like to see hair growth progress pic from people who have been using this product for months.


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 30, 2017)

View media item 129343
View media item 129345
1st pic: July 9th 
2nd pic: August 30th

I feel like this is pretty good growth for less than 2 mths. 

In addition to xcel 21 I did hairfinity,  biotin and hair inversion since mid July.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> *2x per DAY?!  good luck*


@DarkJoy 
IKR?

The Creme takes longer for my scalp to start feeling "tender" as oppose to the Spray.  

I can only use the Spritz a few days before my Scalp feels sore/bothered/irritated.


----------



## abioni (Aug 30, 2017)

I can't view the album



runwaydream said:


> View media item 129343
> View media item 129345
> 1st pic: July 9th
> 2nd pic: August 30th
> ...


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 30, 2017)

abioni said:


> I can't view the album



my bad. my first time using the album feature and i guess i had it on private. you should be able to see it now


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 30, 2017)

runwaydream said:


> View media item 129343
> View media item 129345
> 1st pic: July 9th
> 2nd pic: August 30th
> ...


!!!!!!

@runwaydream!!!! 



How you been, lady?! goid to see you back.


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 30, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> !!!!!!
> 
> @runwaydream!!!!
> 
> ...




you always remember me!!! 

yea i picked out my locks and had to cut off a ton of hair so I'm trying to grow it back out . after having locks for so long I forgot all the tricks.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 6, 2017)

runwaydream said:


> View media item 129343
> View media item 129345
> 1st pic: July 9th
> 2nd pic: August 30th
> ...



That progress is amazing!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm gonna start back up after I do my relaxer.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 6, 2017)

Congrats! This is great. I look forward to seeing my progress at the end of the month. 
Quick question: Do you clean your scalp each time you apply Xcel 21? Or do you just apply regardless? TIA! 



runwaydream said:


> View media item 129343
> View media item 129345
> 1st pic: July 9th
> 2nd pic: August 30th
> ...


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 6, 2017)

I got my mom started on this and it's really helped with her thin spots. Her scalp can tolerate the cream well so I'll send her my 99.9% unused jar.


----------



## abioni (Sep 7, 2017)

I want to know this too. I have been applying it daily and I have't washed my hair for two weeks. I hope that doesn't stop it from working. I usually wash my hair once a week and I plan to keep doing that while using this product.



Tefnut said:


> Congrats! This is great. I look forward to seeing my progress at the end of the month.
> Quick question: *Do you clean your scalp each time you apply Xcel 21?* Or do you just apply regardless? TIA!


----------



## abioni (Sep 7, 2017)

How long is a bottle lasting you ladies?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 7, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Congrats! This is great. I look forward to seeing my progress at the end of the month.
> Quick question: Do you clean your scalp each time you apply Xcel 21? Or do you just apply regardless? TIA!


I just apply any way.  At the end of the week, I wash, D.C. and reapply.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 7, 2017)

abioni said:


> How long is a bottle lasting you ladies?


That's a good question. I usually buy multiples at a time, so I've never really paid attention. However, it does seem like I use more in the Summer months than in the Winter months.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 7, 2017)

I spray 2x a day and only wash my hair bi-weekly
1 bottle last me about a month


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 7, 2017)

This is exactly 13 months of growth. The picture on the left was taken July 20, 2016 and the right was taken August 20, 2017...I started using xcel 21 in august/September of 2016.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 7, 2017)

Just applied my first layer lol. I flat ironed the rest of my hair, then added my X21 and APB H.U. & G.Oil


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 7, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> This is exactly 13 months of growth. The picture on the left was taken July 20, 2016 and the right was taken August 20, 2017...I started using xcel 21 in august/September of 2016.
> View attachment 410101



@charmtreese,
Those photos look magazine worthy. Aren't you gorgeous: symmetrical face and flawless skin! That looks like about 7 inches gained. I would say a minimum of 5 inches over the 13 month period. Have you measured your hair? Is your hair in mini-twists? When you pull your hair down in an informal length check, does it land between armpit and bra-strap length? Is it closer to bra-strap than armpit length?  Great progress and lovely photos. Your hair looks good. Congratulations!

Bravo!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 7, 2017)

I go through 1 bottle a month and I also spray 2x per day. I did not use my spray in the months of July and August due to focusing on school and travel.

I will be starting again in September and using my wigs, too!


----------



## abioni (Sep 8, 2017)

I must be using too much but not sure how since I divide my hair into 10 sections and spray my scalp twice daily. The bottle lasts me 10-12 days.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 8, 2017)

abioni said:


> I must be using too much but not sure how since I divide my hair into 10 sections and spray my scalp twice daily. The bottle lasts me 10-12 days.


How many pumps are you using when you spray? You might be unintentionally be really heavy handed.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 8, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @charmtreese,
> Those photos look magazine worthy. Aren't you gorgeous: symmetrical face and flawless skin! That looks like about 7 inches gained. I would say a minimum of 5 inches over the 13 month period. Have you measured your hair? Is your hair in mini-twists? When you pull your hair down in an informal length check, does it land between armpit and bra-strap length? Is it closer to bra-strap than armpit length?  Great progress and lovely photos. Your hair looks good. Congratulations!
> 
> Bravo!



Thank you!

No, I haven't measured it in awhile. When I pull it, the longest pieces are a little past bsl. In both pics, my hair is in a 1-2 day old twist out.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 9, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No, I haven't measured it in awhile. When I pull it, the longest pieces are a little past bsl. In both pics, my hair is in a 1-2 day old twist out.



I think you will be close to, if not touching waist length, by the end of December 2017. Untwisted, heat straightened hair elongates to show the true length of the hair. It may not be the bulk of the hair, but I'm a strand counter. If a few strands are at a certain length, I claim that length! Lastly, I think the bulk of your hair will definitely be at waist length by August 2018. So, let me be one of the first to congratulate you on making full waist length by August 2018! It's for sure coming.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 10, 2017)

I stopped using after I used up my bottles... maybe I'll try again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

My x3 Jars of Creme came yesterday 

House of Beauty World 20% SAVE20


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 10, 2017)

abioni said:


> I must be using too much but not sure how since I divide my hair into 10 sections and spray my scalp twice daily. The bottle lasts me 10-12 days.



I'm heavy handed with the product. I like to saturate my scalp. I have noticed that if I over do it, I get a minor headache. I go through about 1 to 1.5 bottles per month. It might be at the same rate as you. I noticed that it is more effective for me if I saturate my scalp than if I do a light mist.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 10, 2017)

I checked my stash of XCEL. I thought I had about five (5) bottles.  I counted and I have ten (10) bottles in my special place.  ! I'm hoping my stash will get me through June 2018. I really like this product.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 10, 2017)

Gotta wash my hair today, gonna apply after I do my reggie.


----------



## Papoose (Sep 10, 2017)

Y'all have inspired me to get back to it. Just had a professional trim and lost quite a few inches. Now I'll focus on haircare and Xcel.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Sep 10, 2017)

I've been trying to use these products regularly, but my laziness often wins out. Also my scalp has been itching like crazy lately, so I'm cutting out products one by one and this was the first to go. I see people say to mix it with oil, but my hair is so thin and fine that any oil will weigh it down to nothingness. I liked that these products are light. 

I went on the website and saw that they're advertising two new products that they supposedly released in April: an edge gel and a coconut oil moisturizer. Has anyone seen these?


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 11, 2017)

Papoose said:


> Y'all have inspired me to get back to it. Just had a professional trim and lost quite a few inches. Now I'll focus on haircare and Xcel.


Same script different cast.....hoping xcel will grow the inches lost by year's end


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 12, 2017)

Well, due to my laziness I got an applicator bottle and mixed the rest of my creme X21 and a little bit of the liquid X21 (think it was one ounce each) and shook it up really good. I like the consistency of the mix. Sort of like an oil moisturizer texture.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 12, 2017)

MACGlossChick said:


> I've been trying to use these products regularly, but my laziness often wins out. Also my scalp has been itching like crazy lately, so I'm cutting out products one by one and this was the first to go. I see people say to mix it with oil, but my hair is so thin and fine that any oil will weigh it down to nothingness. I liked that these products are light.
> 
> I went on the website and saw that they're advertising two new products that they supposedly released in April: an edge gel and a coconut oil moisturizer. Has anyone seen these?


Have you tried putting in an applicator bottle and mixing it with a liquid leave in? It might be a good way to use up the products.

*and makes it easier to apply


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 12, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Gotta wash my hair today, gonna apply after I do my reggie.


Darn, I never got a chance to wash my hair, and today I'm too tired lol. Maybe after work if I don't think about it too much.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 12, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Darn, I never got a chance to wash my hair, and today I'm too tired lol. Maybe after work if I don't think about it too much.



Me, too! I can't seem to get to my hair either. I think it's not going to happen until this weekend.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Sep 12, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Have you tried putting in an applicator bottle and mixing it with a liquid leave in? It might be a good way to use up the products.
> 
> *and makes it easier to apply


I'm already using the liquid in applicator bottle. What liquid leave in do you suggest? I have infusium and the one from aphogee. 

I've honestly been using the cream more than the liquid. I think it's increasing my thickness and growth due to the biotin, but maybe I need to use the liquid more often.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 12, 2017)

MACGlossChick said:


> I'm already using the liquid in applicator bottle. What liquid leave in do you suggest? I have infusium and the one from aphogee.
> 
> I've honestly been using the cream more than the liquid. I think it's increasing my thickness and growth due to the biotin, but maybe I need to use the liquid more often.


I use the leave ins from APB, so I don't know about any on the ground leave ins. I think there's a leave in thread though.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm on my last container of this and when I'm done with it, I will not be repurchasing. I can't seem to remember to use it especially since I started using Curly Proverbz growth oil. It's okay but I like the ayurveda route a lot better on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2017)

I can use the Creme longer than the Spray w/o feeling tenderness.  So I re-upped on x3 additional Cremes.

I have about x2 bottles of the Spritz left.  Should start on the Spritz again.  And save the Creme for later.


----------



## runwaydream (Sep 13, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Congrats! This is great. I look forward to seeing my progress at the end of the month.
> Quick question: Do you clean your scalp each time you apply Xcel 21? Or do you just apply regardless? TIA!



Sorry, I'm not on every day. I keep my hair in crochet braids so I only wash my hair every 2 mths when I take it out. The sulfur tho keeps my scalp dandruff free


----------



## runwaydream (Sep 13, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> That progress is amazing!!



Thanks! Also I forgot to mention that I mix mine.. Half sulfur 8, half xcel 21 and some drops of peppermint oil in one of those forked applicator bottles and I use between 1-2xs/day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2017)

@beautyaddict1913 
NW21


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> NW21


Thank you!! I have to try this! I remember when I first joined everybody was like Surge this and surge that but it was discontinued. Glad to know I will have the opportunity to try it!!! They said their hair was growing like wildflowers from this!


----------



## Daina (Sep 16, 2017)

Currently using the cream since my hair is straight right now. I  love the cream and use it on my edges and scalp. It lays my edges down very easily as well.


----------



## tolly (Sep 16, 2017)

I used this consistently for a month. I usually grow 0.3inches per month and I had 0.5-1 inch growth, I also use hair vitamins in for 6weeks just before and during the time I used the spray.
I live in Nigeria and its costs me to ship any product. It also takes a long time to get it, average of one month to delivery.
I am tired of the painfully slow growth, I just placed an order for four bottles, ought to be enough for 3months use. I may not be able to sustain a regular supply but want to stay on this for a year and get over the awkward stage of growing this afro.
Presently 5-7inches at 17months post relaxer
@runwaydream progress picture was really impressive


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 16, 2017)

I need to be consistent again! I'm finally over the MBL hump and would like the back to be full WSL by next February. I also need my edges to come back in full force; I am seeing progress, but I admit I'm impatient.


----------



## Alta Angel (Sep 17, 2017)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

Now I must have this!!!  I had been doing so well with my PJ addiction!!!!!!!!!!





charmtreese said:


> This is exactly 13 months of growth. The picture on the left was taken July 20, 2016 and the right was taken August 20, 2017...I started using xcel 21 in august/September of 2016.
> View attachment 410101


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 17, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I must have this!!!  I had been doing so well with my PJ addiction!!!!!!!!!!



Evil laugh!! One of us! You are now one of us. Seriously, the results people are getting are exciting to see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2017)

Still "Happily" Spritzing away. 

But I know it's not going to last long until I start feeling:

So, until that time comes I will be consistent.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 19, 2017)

I've started back spritzing after a few months off.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 21, 2017)

I got my coworker on this and now she's hitting me up for another order. I feel bad because I'm being long. This should be in the drunk talk thread (for once, thank goodness for autocorrect!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2017)

@Karmi


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2017)

Still Spritzin' along.  So far.  So Good.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 27, 2017)

how do you like the mix of both. this sounds interesting.




ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Well, due to my laziness I got an applicator bottle and mixed the rest of my creme X21 and a little bit of the liquid X21 (think it was one ounce each) and shook it up really good. I like the consistency of the mix. Sort of like an oil moisturizer texture.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 27, 2017)

thank you for this saturate your scalp tip, I can tell a difference from just misting.



Chicoro said:


> I'm heavy handed with the product. I like to saturate my scalp. I have noticed that if I over do it, I get a minor headache. I go through about 1 to 1.5 bottles per month. It might be at the same rate as you. I noticed that it is more effective for me if I saturate my scalp than if I do a light mist.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 27, 2017)

I have 2 or 3 bottles of unused X21 cream and may consider doing this. Maybe. I just like the spray better not that the cream is bad. Just my application preference. 



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Well, due to my laziness I got an applicator bottle and mixed the rest of my creme X21 and a little bit of the liquid X21 (think it was one ounce each) and shook it up really good. I like the consistency of the mix. Sort of like an oil moisturizer texture.



Yes, how has the progress been? 



shanelallyn30 said:


> how do you like the mix of both. this sounds interesting.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 27, 2017)

oh if you mix them you gotta tell me how you like it. the cream gets great raves to both of them together seems like an overload of growth which we need for the TL lol.



Tefnut said:


> I have 2 or 3 bottles of unused X21 cream and may consider doing this. Maybe. I just like the spray better not that the cream is bad. Just my application preference.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, how has the progress been?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 27, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> oh if you mix them you gotta tell me how you like it. the cream gets great raves to both of them together seems like an overload of growth which we need for the TL lol.


I like it! Keep in mind that I'm relaxed, but it sort of feels like a moisturizer. I'm not as consistent as I should be, but it's great when it works lol


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't have the cream but you just inspired to get it lol



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I like it! Keep in mind that I'm relaxed, but it sort of feels like a moisturizer. I'm not as consistent as I should be, but it's great when it works lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 27, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> I have 2 or 3 bottles of unused X21 cream and may consider doing this. Maybe. I just like the spray better not that the cream is bad. Just my application preference.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, how has the progress been?


I'm not as consistent as I should be, but my shorter right side is trying to catch up with the longer left side. I use the X21 shampoo too, then I D.C. (with a plastic bag and shower cap) with the Marula deep conditioner from Annabelle's Perfect Blends.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 27, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> I don't have the cream but you just inspired to get it lol


Get it! Get it! And the shampoo too


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 27, 2017)

oh your not helping the PJism thanks LHCF friend. lmao



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Get it! Get it! And the shampoo too


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 27, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> oh your not helping the PJism thanks LHCF friend. lmao


You're welcome


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2017)

Ahh...I forgot to order this. I wanted to try it. I remember when Surge was all the rage when I joined the boards.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 27, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Ahh...I forgot to order this. I wanted to try it. I remember when Surge was all the rage when I joined the boards.


It's okay, we saved enough for you


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's okay, we saved enough for you



  I'm glad to hear that. I had flashbacks of LHCF bandwagons from back in the day. You snooze, you lose.?


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 28, 2017)

Check your local BSS. I'm starting to see them there now. 



Platinum said:


> Ahh...I forgot to order this. I wanted to try it. I remember when Surge was all the rage when I joined the boards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I*'m glad to hear that. I had flashbacks of LHCF bandwagons from back in the day. You snooze, you lose.?*


@Platinum 

If you go with: House of Beauty World SAVE20 = 20%


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Platinum
> 
> If you go with: House of Beauty World SAVE20 = 20%



Thank you @Tefnut and @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2017)

I need Jacksonville Florida BSS owners to get with the program and order this stuff. I couldn't find it and I went to several BSS today. I guess I'll check a few other stores tomorrow but I think I'm going order online for now.


----------



## tolly (Oct 6, 2017)

my got 4 bottles delivered yesterday. 
I think it will last 3-4months. I will make note of my growth monthly. I only need to move from NL to full SL when I hope to get a proper ponytail.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 6, 2017)

This thread is so long... lol I read the ingredients of the bottle and it has protein. So is it better to just apply it to the scalp? And you ladies mix it with oil?

How do the relaxed ladies handle the new growth?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 6, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I've been spraying my ends nightly before I add my creamy leave in. I have like zero breakage. This stuff is the truth!!


Please don't make me be a product junkie! Lol


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes be one. Come to the dark side lmao. 




shortdub78 said:


> Please don't make me be a product junkie! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 7, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> Yes be one. Come to the dark side lmao.


I'm already plotting how to get it, or how I would use this! lol I need to read more! Lol


----------



## Keen (Oct 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Please don't make me be a product junkie! Lol


My breakage is WAY down.  I attribute that to this product.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 7, 2017)

Keen said:


> My breakage is WAY down.  I attribute that to this product.


Do you use it all over?


----------



## Keen (Oct 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Do you use it all over?


Yes


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 7, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> My guesstimate is 25% of the posters in the original challenges experienced burns. I don't think anyone had a theory as to why this was happening.


I didn't burn. I only bought two bottles I think, and I would use it when I would get a roller set that I didn't comb out. I wasn't doing my own hair, so I couldn't really tell. I couldn't tell if my hair was reverting, or it was a lot of hair growth. I just know my stylist started telling me we couldn't go longer than 10-12 weeks anymore. So I guess it was working. I didn't use it long term.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok ya'll I'm in. I got my oil too. Maybe I should wait until I wash?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Still "Happily" Spritzing away.* But I know it's not going to last long until I start feeling:
> *So, until that time comes I will be consistent.*


Okay, so far no irritation from the Spritz, so I ordered x3 more bottles which got delivered yesterday.

So, I will continue on with the Spritz (for now).  

I still have the Creme as a b/up and may rotate it with the Spritz.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 10, 2017)

@Keen 
@Prettymetty 
I have been using the spray since Sunday and I used it on my ends.. no bunch of short pieces so far, but I know it’s too earlier to tell. I hope I get a nice boost from this, but the main thing that sold me was it stopping breakage! I use another leave-in spray on top of it, and seal my hair with a castor oil blend.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 10, 2017)

My recent order for my colleague arrived today. Love the fast shipping with HOB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2017)

Still Spritzing On.  No itchies or irritation (so far/so good). 

My order for x3 additional Spritz b/ups was delivered on Sunday.


----------



## dlovely (Oct 17, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I spray 2x a day and only wash my hair bi-weekly
> 1 bottle last me about a month


Do you use other oils with it? or just as is? Thank you for responding in advance.


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 20, 2017)

dlovely said:


> Do you use other oils with it? or just as is? Thank you for responding in advance.



I Oil my scalp nightly.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 21, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still Spritzing On.  No itchies or irritation (so far/so good).
> 
> My order for x3 additional Spritz b/ups was delivered on Sunday.


It does tingle for me, but nothing serious. It goes away.  I don’t see myself going through a whole bottle in a month..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> *It does tingle for me, but nothing serious. It goes away.  I don’t see myself going through a whole bottle in a month.*.


@shortdub78 
How often do you Spritz?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 21, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shortdub78
> How often do you Spritz?


Once a day.
Am I not using it enough? I spritz lightly too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> *Once a day.
> Am I not using it enough? I spritz lightly too.*


@shortdub78 
I think the directions say x2 per day, but you hafta' find your own personal comfort level. When I was tryna' do it twice per day is when I was feeling "tenderness/irritation."

And I agree, one bottle will last over a month using x1 a day.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 22, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shortdub78
> I think the directions say x2 per day, but you hafta' find your own personal comfort level. When I was tryna' do it twice per day is when I was feeling "tenderness/irritation."
> 
> And I agree, one bottle will last over a month using x1 a day.


I will try it out and see.


----------



## lalla (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm on my second bottle. It's very hard for me to be diligent. 
I have noticed that one part of my hair that had become bald and shiny (friction from wigs) is full again.


----------



## Daina (Oct 29, 2017)

Waiting on BF to re-up on the cream(3) and maybe 2 more bottles of the spray. I really like the cream for both when my hair is straight and curly. I use it several times a week on my hairline. Hoping HOB has at least 30% off with free shipping!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2017)

I still have a half a bottle of the NW Xcel 21 Spray left but I am currently using Curly Proverbz Ayurveda tea rinse for this same purpose. I added essential oils to mine and it invigorates my scalp and strengthens my hair really well.

When my bottle is finished, I won't be repurchasing it. I did use mine on Saturday morning however. I really don't use it often enough to see the results I need to see.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 31, 2017)

I've also got half a bottle left, plus a couple in the stash. The only thing- ok the main thing other than laziness- that keeps me from spritzting more often is the glycerin. It makes my hair feel dry and it becomes more shrunken. I knew glycerin had this effect on my hair but right now with the cold setting in and me washing it less, it's a hard to spritzing.

ETA: I only spritz my scalp.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 31, 2017)

I just started mixing the CP oil with the surge 14 in a nozzle bottle and saturate my scalp.



Aggie said:


> I'm on my last container of this and when I'm done with it, I will not be repurchasing. I can't seem to remember to use it especially since I started using Curly Proverbz growth oil. It's okay but I like the ayurveda route a lot better on my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> I just started mixing the CP oil with the surge 14 in a nozzle bottle and saturate my scalp.


No I don't want to do that to my CP growth oil and tea rinse . I need to keep them separate. I think I will enjoy the CP tea rinse more than I do the Xcel 21 Spray. The powder and oil mixing right now are all very therapeutic for me.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 31, 2017)

I feel you I wouldn't do that either. I have my daily spray in another spray bottle. I wouldn't mix it with my scalp juice.  this is the scalp only application I do this with. Do you do the tea rinse on your whole hair or scalp only? and do you follow the recipe to the T?



Aggie said:


> No I don't want to do that to my CP growth oil and tea rinse . I need to keep them separate. I think I will enjoy the CP tea rinse more than I do the Xcel 21 Spray. The powder and oil mixing right now are all very therapeutic for me now.


----------



## Saga (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey, how are people mixing the CP oil with the Surge? I have been using both separately but it would save a lot of time and product to just mix the two. do you just pour the oil into the surge bottle?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 1, 2017)

I’m still on my first bottle. I spray it on my hair. I just don’t go through things fast. I’m not heavy handed with anything.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 1, 2017)

I’m trying to be more consistent with using the spray on my crown.  The area is easily irritated and definitely sore after I spray.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 1, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've also got half a bottle left, plus a couple in the stash. The only thing- ok the main thing other than laziness- that keeps me from spritzting more often is the glycerin. It makes my hair feel dry and it becomes more shrunken. I knew glycerin had this effect on my hair but right now with the cold setting in and me washing it less, it's a hard to spritzing.
> 
> ETA: I only spritz my scalp.



Same. Glycerin is a no bueno for my hair (outside of DCs). I think this is the main reason I dont use it more often.



DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Hey, how are people mixing the CP oil with the Surge? I have been using both separately but it would save a lot of time and product to just mix the two. do you just pour the oil into the surge bottle?



When I do combine the two, I just spray the nw21 first and then seal with the curlyproverbs oil


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 1, 2017)

I got a nozzle bottle at sallys and added an oz of surge and an oz of cp oil shake it up and saturate my scalp.  That's is exactly what I said and that's why I started doing it.  trying to keep things simple. 





DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Hey, how are people mixing the CP oil with the Surge? I have been using both separately but it would save a lot of time and product to just mix the two. do you just pour the oil into the surge bottle?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 1, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I still have a half a bottle of the NW Xcel 21 Spray left but I am currently using Curly Proverbz Ayurveda tea rinse for this same purpose. I added essential oils to mine and it invigorates my scalp and strengthens my hair really well.
> 
> *When my bottle is finished, I won't be repurchasing it.* I did use mine on Saturday morning however. I really don't use it often enough to see the results I need to see.



Me, neither. I've got 8 bottles left, too.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Hey, how are people mixing the CP oil with the Surge? I have been using both separately but it would save a lot of time and product to just mix the two. do you just pour the oil into the surge bottle?


We're not mixing them hon. We are using them one after the other or on alternating days if you like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2017)

Still Happily Spritzing Away.  No irritation, minimal 'itchies'. 

I'll continue on this.  I have x2 unopened Spritzs and x2 unopened Cremes.

I'll re-evaluate after those.


----------



## Saga (Nov 2, 2017)

imaginary said:


> When I do combine the two, I just spray the nw21 first and then seal with the curlyproverbs oil






Aggie said:


> *We're not mixing them hon. *We are using them one after the other or on alternating days if you like.





shanelallyn30 said:


> I got a nozzle bottle at sallys and *added an oz of surge and an oz of cp oil shake it up and saturate my scalp.*  That's is exactly what I said and that's why I started doing it.  trying to keep things simple.



Welp, looks like some people are mixing them. Thank you all for your different methods! I think I will continue to use the oil in the morning and the spritz at night just to avoid accidentally diluting either product.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Welp, looks like some people are mixing them. Thank you all for your different methods! I think I will continue to use the oil in the morning and the spritz at night just to avoid accidentally diluting either product.


Wow, that is 3 different ways  they're being used. Who knew? I will keep them separated because I will not be repurchasing the Xcel 21. I like the ayurvedic oils and powders more.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still Happily Spritzing Away.  No irritation, minimal 'itchies'.
> 
> I'll continue on this.  I have x2 unopened Spritzs and x2 unopened Cremes.
> 
> I'll re-evaluate after those.


I mixed mine, so maybe that’s why I’m not experiencing the magic? I do like the spray as a daily leave-in. I have another bottle with no oil in it, so I will start using that one.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm still spraying my scalp twice a week on wash day as part of my prepoo routine. My scalp seems very healthy and the shedding has decreased a lot.


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Wow, that is 3 different ways  they're being used. Who knew? I will keep them separated because I will not be repurchasing the Xcel 21. I like the ayurvedic oils and powders more.


Yea I have like two bottles and I got good growth at first, but I don't think I'll be repurchasing because I like the oils better. Plus the oils have such a nice smell, it's like maple syrups or something.


----------



## RUBY (Nov 4, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Me, neither. I've got 8 bottles left, too.



Will you be finishing those 8 bottles?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2017)

RUBY said:


> Will you be finishing those 8 bottles?



Yes!


----------



## lalla (Nov 5, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Yes!


I'm curious, why won't you repurchase?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2017)

lalla said:


> I'm curious, why won't you repurchase?



Well, it costs me more in shipping than for the product. That's one reason.

Now, *I do LIKE* the product. I'm saying this now- that I won't repurchase. But, I change my mind. It's easy to say you won't repurchase when you got 8 bottles sitting in reach! Right?!

I totally revamped and updated my hair regimen on December 16th, 2016. Thus, I am not sure what is contributing to my positive hair results. It could be one thing, or all that I am doing combined. @Aggie set me straight when she reminded me that I have been doing inversion. @RUBY and your question have made me realize that I probably need to add XCEL -21 to my 2017 hair growth narrative as well! I think I need to add this to my list of why my hair is flourishing. I shall do it now.

The reasons my hair is flourishing and growing in 2017: 5 Reasons or Steps!!!!

*Using XCEL 21*
*Doing Inversion*
*Adding Shea Butter to routine*
*Using Coconut Conditioner (DIY)*
*Using No-Comb Method*
I need to be very meticulous and clear with documenting my hair narrative because the growth I have seen this year has been phenomenal. A big part of it is I'm not tearing out my hair or losing whole, entire curls anymore since I implemented this routine.

Lastly, when I am sitting, I've got lead hairs that when pulled, are touching the top of my thigh. I've never had that experience before. @lalla , I know you didn't ask me all this, but I realized I keep leaving out information. I need to be thorough and complete when communicating about my hair routine. You, @Aggie  and @RUBY helped me realize I need to do this!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2017)

lalla said:


> I'm curious, why won't you repurchase?



How is it working for you? Pretty good?


----------



## lalla (Nov 5, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> How is it working for you? Pretty good?



Wearing wigs had made my widow peak bald and shiny. It grew back pretty fast with Xcel 21, which I did not expect. For overall growth I will see it better at my next touch up. 

I used to order it from ebay (out of stock for the moment), it's much more affordable than ordering from the US.  I have 4 or so bottles left still.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2017)

lalla said:


> Wearing wigs had made my widow peak bald and shiny. It grew back pretty fast with Xcel 21, which I did not expect. For overall growth I will see it better at my next touch up.
> 
> I used to order it from ebay (out of stock for the moment), it's much more affordable than ordering from the US.  I have 4 or so bottles left still.



Yes, I read that that about your wig wearing and the widow's peak. Congratulations!

I'm not an ebay person. I find navigating the site overwhelming. But, I may need to look into it. Thank you for the information.


Keep us posted about the results from your next touch-up!


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 14, 2017)

Just going to leave this here...nov 16-nov17 xcel 21 results.
(Forgive the faces in both pics.)


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 14, 2017)

nice @charmtreese how are you using it?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 15, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Just going to leave this here...nov 16-nov17 xcel 21 results.
> (Forgive the faces in both pics.)
> View attachment 416435


No way! That’s your hair?!?!? 
Omgee!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 15, 2017)

I need to get back to using Xcel regularly. And I found my squeeze bottle mixture too!


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 15, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> nice @charmtreese how are you using it?



Twice a day I spray the roots. When I'm in a twist-out I use the cream.


----------



## yodie (Nov 16, 2017)

@charmtreese, do you think the cream gives the same results as the spray?


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 16, 2017)

yodie said:


> @charmtreese, do you think the cream gives the same results as the spray?



I think the spray gives the bedt results.  But, the cream is really nice too.


----------



## latonyaw425 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hey ladies! I haven’t been on here in so long and came back for some motivation 
/inspiration. I was too excited to see that this product is back and I just ordered 2 bottles


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 18, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Just going to leave this here...nov 16-nov17 xcel 21 results.
> (Forgive the faces in both pics.)
> View attachment 416435



@charmtreese ,

When you apply the product, are you saturating your hair with it, or do you lightly mist?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 18, 2017)

latonyaw425 said:


> Hey ladies! I haven’t been on here in so long and came back for some motivation
> /inspiration. I was too excited to see that this product is back and I just ordered 2 bottles



Welcome back! It will be like you never left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2017)

My x3 b/up Spritz came yesterday!  Still happily spritzing away!


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 20, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @charmtreese ,
> 
> When you apply the product, are you saturating your hair with it, or do you lightly mist?



I would have to say it's somewhere in between.  Since I'm only concentrating on my scalp I spray until I feel like I have covered my entire scalp. With the operative word being FEEL...after I spray I message around my scalp to make sure I feel a little wetness everywhere.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 20, 2017)

Could someone post the ingredients for the cream. I can't seem to find a full ingredient list anywhere.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 20, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I would have to say it's somewhere in between.  Since I'm only concentrating on my scalp I spray until I feel like I have covered my entire scalp. With the operative word being FEEL...after I spray I message around my scalp to make sure I feel a little wetness everywhere.



Thank you for responding. This is what I do as well!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 20, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> Could someone post the ingredients for the cream. I can't seem to find a full ingredient list anywhere.



Maybe someone can post a photo of the label.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 20, 2017)

*4 Inches Retained for 2017!*

Since XCEL spray is part of my regimen, I am going to copy off @charmtreese  and put my results  up here, too. November is the end of my tracking my hair length for 2017. That's because I started on December 16th, 2016.

The braid I'm pulling  is 21.5 inches in length. The braid above it is 24 inches in length. I've posted this photo in the 12 inches in 12 Month Challenge, too.

*EDITED to ADD*: 2017 was a hair *THICKENING* year mostly for me.  My braid started out at about 19.5 inches and it got to 21.5 inches. That's less than the standard 6 inches per year. I think next round it will be dropping in length. Historically, my hair drops in length from November to April!

*How I used XCEL:*

At night, saturated hair around parts, near roots of braids. Put on plastic cap and went to bed.
In morning, spritzed my scalp but do not saturate, then proceed with hair grooming process for the day.
*Usage:*
1.5 bottles of the XCEL spray, per month.

*Problems with the Product:*

Sometimes it would make my hair [scalp] itch. They were MONSTER itches like the kind that make you snatch your wig and pantyhose off and scratch like a bear.
1 or 2 times it burned my scalp but there was no adverse effect like a scab or damaged skin. It just stung for a second on impact. It happened about 3 times.
If I really over did it, I would sometimes get a mild headache from drenching my head with the product. I have opened the bottle when I couldn't spray it out, and poured it on my head. DON'T DO THIS, PLEASE!
Sprayers are hit and miss. Right now on the current bottle the sprayer is working like well. Most times it gets product stuck in it. I guess I can try running hot water through the spray thing.
Hard to get in France and shipping is just as much as the product.
*Overall Assessment after using for 12 Months in 2017:*

Well worth it!
Glad I copied you all and got on this band wagon.
*2018 Plans and XCEL:*

Keep going!
I got eight (8) bottles left.
I will probably keep using it at least until May 2018.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 20, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Hello!


 Thanks, love!


----------



## gawcjw (Nov 20, 2017)

@Kay96


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 20, 2017)

@gawcjw ,
Thank you for posting! How is this working for you?


----------



## gawcjw (Nov 20, 2017)

@Chicoro you're welcome!  I haven't been as consistent as I set out to be when I first ordered it.  (I ordered the spray and cream.)  But I can say I wore a wig for 3 1/2 weeks and whenever I thought about it, I would apply the cream as if I'm greasing my scalp, apply the spray with a roots applicator, and then apply either wild hair growth oil or the mane choice growth oil.  When I washed and blow dried my hair last weekend, my hair had the appearance of being fuller.  I think if I were more consistent, I think that I would see more fullness and length.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 20, 2017)

@gawcjw  Thanks much!


----------



## gawcjw (Nov 20, 2017)

@Kay96 you're welcome!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 20, 2017)

gawcjw said:


> @Chicoro you're welcome!  I haven't been as consistent as I set out to be when I first ordered it.  (I ordered the spray and cream.)  But I can say I wore a wig for 3 1/2 weeks and whenever I thought about it, I would apply the cream as if I'm greasing my scalp, apply the spray with a roots applicator, and then apply either wild hair growth oil or the mane choice growth oil.  *When I washed and blow dried my hair last weekend, my hair had the appearance of being fuller. * I think if I were more consistent, I think that I would see more fullness and length.



Congratulations! I bet it was pretty, too.


----------



## gawcjw (Nov 20, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations! I bet it was pretty,
> 
> I flat ironed it and I was pleasantly surprised .  I had an event to go to and unfortunately it rained and my hair poofed


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 20, 2017)

That's okay! It looked cute for a minute and you it will only get better.


----------



## lalla (Nov 24, 2017)

I think I am really seeing results.
I have notived two things: 
- my elbow is actually lower than my waist
- I am maybe an inch away from WL... when I stretch, I have quite a lot of new growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2017)

Still Spritzing x2 per day.  (Zero tenderness or itchies)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 24, 2017)

I gotta order more.


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 24, 2017)

I just ordered 4 bottles. I figure that 4 months should be enough time to see if I get any results.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 24, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I gotta order more.


I think I’m going to try the cream. Does the cream work as well as the spray? The spray not mixed with oil is drying.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I think I’m going to try the cream. Does the cream work as well as the spray? The spray not mixed with oil is drying.


I mix the cream and spray, then seal with oil. I think they're both pretty drying.


----------



## Daina (Nov 25, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I think I’m going to try the cream. Does the cream work as well as the spray? The spray not mixed with oil is drying.



@shortdub78, I really love the cream and use it mainly on my edges. It definitely worked for my edges front and back, I had hair growing down my neck! I typically use the cream when my hair is straight because it doesn't cause reversion.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> @shortdub78, I really love the cream and use it mainly on my edges. It definitely worked for my edges front and back, I had hair growing down my neck! I typically use the cream when my hair is straight because it doesn't cause reversion.


Yeah I’m going to fallback using this stuff. I can’t use hair color rinse and this stuff. My hair is growing at it’s normal rate, (not saying it doesn’t help in some way) I really liked it because I guess my hair needed the protein for awhile, but I just put a black rinse in my hair, so now my hair is a bit dry. Can’t use two things that will cause dryness.


----------



## Daina (Nov 25, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Yeah I’m going to fallback using this stuff. I can’t use hair color rinse and this stuff. My hair is growing at it’s normal rate, (not saying it doesn’t help in some way) I really liked it because I guess my hair needed the protein for awhile, but I just put a black rinse in my hair, so now my hair is a bit dry. Can’t use two things that will cause dryness.



Everyone is different but I haven't had dryness issues with the cream at all. I don't use oil over top the cream, and actually use the cream to lay my edges down when in a bun or braided style. I put a decent amount of cream and then put a scarf on for a few minutes to have nice laid shiny edges.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> Everyone is different but I haven't had dryness issues with the cream at all. I don't use oil over top the cream, and actually use the cream to lay my edges down when in a bun or braided style. I put a decent amount of cream and then put a scarf on for a few minutes to have nice laid shiny edges.


I might give it a try. I don’t have the cream, just the spray.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 26, 2017)

Still spritzing. I don't do it daily and I should - I want my edges to be great and my length to increase.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 28, 2017)

Been having my bottle for a while now. Just used it for the first time tonight.

My scalp burned a little :-(


----------



## lalla (Nov 29, 2017)

I think I might have about 2 inches of new growth which in unheard of. I need to post pics soon.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 30, 2017)

This applicator bottle  has really been the key to me consistently applying the X21. I don't have to take my pony/braid/bun down, just squeeze it in. Takes probably 30 seconds and I give a little massage to make sure it's soaked in. Then I applied my oil mixture the same way. Maybe I should do my liquid leave like that as well...


----------



## lalla (Dec 5, 2017)

8 weeks since my last relaxer. This is a huge amount a new growth for me.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2017)

lalla said:


> 8 weeks since my last relaxer. This is a huge amount a new growth for me.



What's the time frame for these 2 inches? Did you grow this much in 2 months?


----------



## lalla (Dec 5, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> What's the time frame for these 2 inches? Did you grow this much in 2 months?



Relaxer date: 10/7/17
Picture date: 12/5/17

I am really impressed by what I see with my hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2017)

lalla said:


> Relaxer date: 10/7/17
> Picture date: 12/5/17
> 
> I am really impressed by what I see with my hair.



You are getting an inch a month of growth!!!!!  Go lalla!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2017)

@MayaNatural 
This is NW21


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 7, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MayaNatural
> This is NW21



Thank you so much!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 7, 2017)

I've been doing very well at refilling my applicator bottle. There are perks to being lazy sometimes. You find more efficient ways to do stuff


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 7, 2017)

I started using my spray 12/2. So far I've used it 2X/day diligently. Hopefully, I can keep it up. I at least plan to use my 4 bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2017)

Still hangin' w/the x2 per day tip.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 8, 2018)

I couldn't apply this with my sew in. My hair sucked.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jan 8, 2018)

I use this every wash day. I am not using it on my scalp though. I am using it as a protein leave in. I mostly concentrate it on my ends.


----------



## belleama (Jan 8, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I couldn't apply this with my sew in. My hair sucked.



Try putting it into an applicator bottle instead of spraying it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 8, 2018)

I fell off 


I need more bottles.  I have one left with about 1/4 left.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 8, 2018)

Got five (5) left over bottles to take me well into the new year of 2018. Love to spritz this on my scalp and saturate it before bed.


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Jan 8, 2018)

hey , thanks for sharing this.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 8, 2018)

Are you guys still here or nah? I have just enough to last until maybe next month lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 8, 2018)

belleama said:


> Try putting it into an applicator bottle instead of spraying it.


I do, lol but my tracks were really close together and the hair I had sucked. I had to comb it out twice a day cause it tangled so darn much. It's just easier if I use it on my regular hair.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yep, still here!  I have 2 full bottles remaining.  Those using the applicator bottle, do you like it better?  Do you think you're using more product?


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 8, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Got five (5) left over bottles to take me well into the new year of 2018. Love to spritz this on my scalp and saturate it before bed.


 @Chicoro , do you spray xcel before your s-curl?  What's in your shea butter mix please mam?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 9, 2018)

gvin89 said:


> @Chicoro , do you spray xcel before your s-curl?  What's in your shea butter mix please mam?




*Night time routine (No Scurl or Shea butter):* At night, I spray my scalp first with XCEL. Then I wet the last half of my braids and coat them with castor oil, then I put my hair in a protected bun at the top of my head, and go to bed.


*Day time routine (Scurl and Shea butter)*: In the morning, I wet the ends of my braids. Then I put Scurl in my hair, on the unbraided hair and put in a bantu knot. Then I come around again and grease each section with shea butter, 1 by 1, and then immediately re-braid it.

Shea butter mix: shea butter, coconut oil, olive oil and essential oil. That's it!

See post #5 (In post #15 I give the measurements for Naptural85's mix. You can use her mix, too.)
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/shea-growth-and-retention-regimen-2018.828439/#post-24419331


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 9, 2018)

gvin89 said:


> Yep, still here!  I have 2 full bottles remaining.  Those using the applicator bottle, do you like it better?  Do you think you're using more product?


I LOVE it! I feel like I can apply so much quicker and I probably use less cause I'm sooo heavy handed  I'm relaxed so, there's that lol


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks @Chicoro & @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 9, 2018)

No problem @gvin89


----------



## lalla (Jan 9, 2018)

I have one and a half bottles left. I am still spritzing almost everyday. 
I haven't measured since I last posted pics but I am convinced it works.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 9, 2018)

I’m still spaying my scalp twice a day.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 9, 2018)

Dec 16’ - Dec 17’ (twist out) end of year length check.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 11, 2018)

I found a full bottle in my bin.  Woot woot.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 11, 2018)

lalla said:


> 8 weeks since my last relaxer. This is a huge amount a new growth for me.





charmtreese said:


> Dec 16’ - Dec 17’ (twist out) end of year length check.
> 
> View attachment 421401



Wow I love your results girls! Your growth is amazing! It seems like this thing really works. My first bottle is still almost full after 10 months of "use". I should up my game


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 11, 2018)

charmtreese said:


> Dec 16’ - Dec 17’ (twist out) end of year length check.
> 
> View attachment 421401



It looks like you retained a minimum of 6 inches. Great progress!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 29, 2018)

Welp, thanks @charmtreese .  Your results are so spectacular that I had to buy 2 bottles.  Tonight and going forward, I will spray on my scalp in the evenings before I braid my twists for the night.


----------



## Sally. (Feb 4, 2018)

charmtreese said:


> Dec 16’ - Dec 17’ (twist out) end of year length check.
> 
> View attachment 421401


Ordering!


----------



## Sally. (Feb 6, 2018)

Hey, have any of you all added peppermint oil or lavendar oil to your bottles of surge? A wellness site I'm apart of linked to  this NIH study that showed peppermint oil increased the growth of hair rate in mice without toxicity.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4289931/
_Peppermint Essential Oil (PEO) group showed the most prominent hair growth effects; a significant increase in dermal thickness, follicle number, and follicle depth._

Someone in the hair forum also mentioned lavender also increased hair growth so I found a study and here is what it says: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4843973/
_These results indicated that Lavender Oil (LO) has a marked hair growth-promoting effect, as observed morphologically and histologically._


----------



## abioni (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. I have both oils in essential oil form. I will add both to my bottle.



Sally. said:


> Hey, have any of you all added peppermint oil or lavendar oil to your bottles of surge? A wellness site I'm apart of linked to  this NIH study that showed peppermint oil increased the growth of hair rate in mice without toxicity.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4289931/
> _Peppermint Essential Oil (PEO) group showed the most prominent hair growth effects; a significant increase in dermal thickness, follicle number, and follicle depth._
> 
> ...


----------



## abioni (Feb 6, 2018)

I started using Xcel again on February 1st. Looking forward to my progress.


----------



## simplyconfident (Feb 10, 2018)

Started back using this today. I used it last fall and feel like I had decent results but then I stopped using it all together. This time I’m applying it with a syringe to get more accurate application to my scalp since I’m relaxed. Worked pretty well so far.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 22, 2018)

I don’t know if y’all still using this, but I mix the liquid with the cream and put it in and applicator bottle. I stick in the parts of my sew in....which I’m 2.5 seconds away from taking down.


----------



## Daina (Apr 22, 2018)

Now that its warming up and leaving the house with my hair damp isn't an issue I am going to be more consistent. Still have 6 bottles of the liquid and 4 jars of the cream.


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm still using it.  I started using it once a day instead of twice a day a few months ago, because I found another spray I wanted to incorporate into my regimen.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 4, 2018)

I still use it once a day before I braid my hair up for bed.  I think that my twists are hanging longer.  I do know that my silver highlights are out of control by 4 weeks, which is faster than before.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm still spraying my scalp twice a week on wash day. I might add some essential oils again. I have 2.5 bottles left. The rate I'm using it, I have enough for the rest of 2018.


----------



## Sarabellam (Jul 20, 2018)

Just ordered 3 bottles to try it out.


----------



## Daina (Jul 20, 2018)

Just applied followed by a scalp massage and chased the Xcel with my CP oil and put my hair in a loose bun for bed. Going to use 2x per week the next 3 months...once on wash day and a week later the night before wash day.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 21, 2018)

Not seeing a lot of pics in this thread. Did anyone get results?


----------



## Sarabellam (Jul 25, 2018)

I used it for the first time in the spray bottle that it came in. I’m currently wearing two braids but I stretched my hair in four braids on wash day so I had 12 sections to work with. I didn’t seal with an oil. I want to see what will happen to well moisturized hair.


----------



## Daina (Jul 26, 2018)

Applied last night and did a scalp massage, also followed with CP oil and baggied for a few hours. Put hair in a top bun for bed and will co-wash in the morning with Wen 613.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm still using it.  Went back to spraying my scalp twice a day.  I feel like my hair is getting thicker and my layers are evening up a bit.  I'm getting consistent results and my scalp seems to like it.


----------



## Sarabellam (Jul 26, 2018)

I bought a root applicator bottle today and since I was pouring the xcel into a new container with fluid measurements I couldn’t help adding 1 g of msm to 1 oz xcel-21. 

I can’t wait to see some filling in along my hair line!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm back on the juice.

 I had 1 1/2 bottles laying around the house and ordered 2 more full bottles.  This picture was taken  08/18/18


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2018)

@shawnyblazes 
I might have a jar of Creme? Need to check. 

You make me wanna pull it out, but doubtful if I'll purchase any more.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 21, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I might have a jar of Creme? Need to check.
> 
> You make me wanna pull it out, but doubtful if I'll purchase any more.



I looked back at the start of the thread yesterday and can kick myself. I don't know why I stopped using this with the results I received.


 I bet I would be past APL by now if I stuck to it.  Well, I'm back on the game.  I'll be in a protective style soon as that helps me even better because I have access to my entire scalp.  I didn't care for the cream that much though. Too much work , compared to a spritz and go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
I looked for my Creme.  I think I may have swapped it. 

I only have x1 Spritz left.

Still not sure if Imma reup on any of it though?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I looked for my Creme.  I think I may have swapped it.
> 
> I only have x1 Spritz left.
> ...


Why not ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Why not ?*


@shawnyblazes 
Not Sure?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Not Sure?


Lol.   In the meantime I’ll use it for the both of us.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 23, 2018)

I haven’t used it in a while. In fact, I don’t know if I have any left. I’ve just been using the Curls Blueberry leave in and the HBCO


----------



## Daina (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm still in although haven't been as consistent. My scalp acts real funny in the summer with most products. Can't wait till fall so I can go back to daily use for the liquid and 2-3 times per week on the cream. The cream was awesome for my edges, especially after my post partum edge shedding with my last little one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 27, 2018)

Just about finished the 3/4 of a bottle I had laying around.

I'm going to purchase 4 more bottles so I don't have to reup for awhile.  Trying to be consistent, morning and night.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 27, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Just about finished the 3/4 of a bottle I had laying around.
> 
> I'm going to purchase 4 more bottles so I don't have to reup for awhile.  Trying to be consistent, morning and night.



I have found being consistent with this product is the best way to go.  I've tried using it only once a day and my results were not as good as using it 2x a day ( I also do morning and night).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 25, 2018)

still on the wagon so to speak.

I think I have a starting picture up thread.  My install has been in 10 days .Im aiming to keep it in 6 weeks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 7, 2018)

Still on the Xcel train. 

I've been using the cream on my edges and nape.  I need a shape up bad.  I took a picture of the back of my head with my crochet braids pulled up.  Lets just say, I put them right back down.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 8, 2018)

I think my sprays are in storage. I better order some more. I'll spray and massage on wash day since I wear my hair stretched mostly. I wash twice a week


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 8, 2018)

I just found two bottles of spray in my hair trunk. If I do this style, then I’m gonna spray twice a day.


----------



## Daina (Oct 8, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I think my sprays are in storage. I better order some more. I'll spray and massage on wash day since I wear my hair stretched mostly. I wash twice a week



I'm trying to stay straight for a minute as well. Will try to keep this flat iron for a month, but wanted to remind you the cream works really well when my hair is straight. I noticed some breakage at my edges from probably buning to tight and not rotating position enough. So I have started using the cream twice a week on the edges.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 8, 2018)

Daina said:


> I'm trying to stay straight for a minute as well. Will try to keep this flat iron for a month, but wanted to remind you the cream works really well when my hair is straight. I noticed some breakage at my edges from probably buning to tight and not rotating position enough. So I have started using the cream twice a week on the edges.


Is it a thick or watery cream? I may try it on my edges too


----------



## Daina (Oct 9, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Is it a thick or watery cream? I may try it on my edges too



It's a true cream, I wouldn't say crazy thick. I typically do a swipe for each side of my edges.


----------



## ashbash (Oct 14, 2018)

I’ve been reading this thread from the beginning.... and went to a beauty suppy that actually had it and bought 3 bottles


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 14, 2018)

ashbash said:


> I’ve been reading this thread from the beginning.... and went to a beauty suppy that actually had it and bought 3 bottles


Lucky you. I have to order mine before no stores close to me sell it. That’s probably why I don’t use it as often.


----------



## ashbash (Oct 14, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Lucky you. I have to order mine before no stores close to me sell it. That’s probably why I don’t use it as often.


None of the stores that are within 20 minutes of me had it 


But I happened to be in another city a bit out of my way and popped into a beauty supply that was on the list and they had 5 bottles so I bought 3 lol 


If I see results I’ll probably end up ordering more online because I don’t like driving out of my way lol


----------



## ashbash (Oct 15, 2018)

Sprayed twice today


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 16, 2018)

I have three (3) bottles left. I'm using them up for good Winter 2018-2019!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 17, 2018)

This past Saturday.


----------



## ashbash (Oct 17, 2018)

I sprayed twice a day today and yesterday 

I’m gonna wash and blowout my hair Friday so that will be my official length check 

I don’t really care if the spray reverts my blown out hair since I’ll end up sweating it out in the gym next week anyway lol


----------



## ashbash (Oct 19, 2018)

Was going to wash Friday ended up doing it a day early 
Blown out and stretched for length 

Here is my current length
Won’t spritz tonight 
But will resume spritzing tomorrow


----------



## ashbash (Oct 20, 2018)

Soooo I don’t know if it was the spray which I tried to concentrate on just my scalp or the leave in I sprayed on before my heat protectant 


But my blowout poofed poofed up today


‍


It was already poofy last night but today I just watched it revert

Oh well I wasn’t planning on keeping it straight this week anyay


Sprayed for my second time today and massaged it in while watching Netflix


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 20, 2018)

I forgot that coffee oil stimulates my scalp too much when I use xcel.  My scalp itching like crazy. I thought it was dirty until I realized I was oiling my scalp twice a day as well as spraying.


----------



## RUBY (Oct 21, 2018)

I can finally join you guys. I ordered 5 bottles, the cream and coconut pudding. I'm going to try and be consistent as I really want to thicken my hair up.


----------



## ashbash (Oct 22, 2018)

Except for Thursday I have sprayed twice a day consistently this week


----------



## ashbash (Oct 22, 2018)

RUBY said:


> I can finally join you guys. I ordered 5 bottles, the cream and coconut pudding. I'm going to try and be consistent as I really want to thicken my hair up.




I’m hoping my hair thickens up too


----------



## Daina (Oct 22, 2018)

ashbash said:


> I’m hoping my hair thickens up too



@ashbash, @RUBY thickness is the first thing most of us saw before growth that have been using it a minute. My hairline thickness went crazy when I used Xcel with JBCO. I've always been a babe with burns but even I was like okay maybe it's too much thickness! Happy spraying!


----------



## ashbash (Oct 24, 2018)

I’ve ordered the cream sooo I can use it when I occasionally wear my hair straight


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 26, 2018)

I added coffee oil to my scalp and then the xcel and my head itched like crazy until I remember I cant mix the two.

 Pimento oil and Xcel hasn't been bothering me so I'll stick to that combo for oiling/spritz. 

The days I want to use coffee oil I wont use the xcel spray. I'll use the cream to seal.


----------



## ashbash (Oct 26, 2018)

I’m getting my hair done today so I won’t be spritzing until probably next week

I did order the cream and that should be here tomorrow soooo I’ll use that in my scalp very lightly until I’m ready to start spritzing again


----------



## Sarabellam (Oct 30, 2018)

I stopped using Surge because the glycerin was having negative effects on my hair’s hang time. But I think that I figured out a way around this. The last couple of nights I’ve been stretching my two braids with a jumbo curl former at night. Now I’m getting even more hang time and better laying braids despite heavy surge use.


----------



## ashbash (Oct 30, 2018)

Well the cream still isn’t here yet
I think it should be here today 
But I haven’t used the spray since Thursday night because of my blowout


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 30, 2018)

The very back of my hair, above my nape,  which I had to cut earlier in the year due to a drug testing at work is on the grow. I'm very happy.  That area looks to be around 3-4 inches!  I usually add the xcel cream there and then seal with castor oil.


----------



## ashbash (Oct 31, 2018)

I know it’s still early in my use 
This is about 2 weeks of consistent use 
I think maybe a little growth


----------



## ashbash (Nov 12, 2018)

Still spritzing twice a day


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 14, 2018)

ashbash said:


> I know it’s still early in my use
> This is about 2 weeks of consistent use
> I think maybe a little growth




Errrrrrrrrt! Those are brakes screeching. Early you say? How have you gotten over an inch of growth in 13 days?  !!!

I'm not surprised, though. I've noticed that first applications of Surge, or when you apply Surge after a long break, the first growth spurts are always impressive like yours!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> *I'm not surprised, though. I've noticed that first applications of Surge, or when you apply Surge after a long break, the first growth spurts are always impressive like yours!*


@Chicoro
Very Interesting observation Sis


----------



## Lita (Nov 18, 2018)

I brought the spitz & it’s already been shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 18, 2018)

Anyone has any reserve they would be willlkng to sell to me? It’s too expensive to purchase and ship to Canada.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 19, 2018)

larry3344 said:


> Anyone has any reserve they would be willlkng to sell to me? It’s too expensive to purchase and ship to Canada.



Did you try house of beauty @larry3344 ?


----------



## Lita (Nov 20, 2018)

larry3344 said:


> Anyone has any reserve they would be willlkng to sell to me? It’s too expensive to purchase and ship to Canada.



@larry3344 Hi! Did you try Walmart? I purchase mine from www.walmart.com

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 20, 2018)

My XCEL-21 came today..Fast shipping thanks Walmart..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 20, 2018)

Lita said:


> @larry3344 Hi! Did you try Walmart? I purchase mine from www.walmart.com
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Doesn’t ship to Canada.


----------



## Lita (Nov 20, 2018)

larry3344 said:


> Doesn’t ship to Canada.



@larry3344 Nooooo way.I’m so sorry about that..


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 20, 2018)

I also checked house of beauty and it’s $ 29 usd for shipping only to puchase 5. I’ll wait for next trip to the states and then I’ll buy and I’ll buy in bulk.


----------



## Lita (Nov 20, 2018)

larry3344 said:


> I also checked house of beauty and it’s $ 29 usd for shipping only to puchase 5. I’ll wait for next trip to the states and then I’ll buy and I’ll buy in bulk.



@larry3344 Buying in bulk sounds like a great idea that way you can stock up for months..Yippee.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2018)

@larry3344
If you order from Wally-World, Order on line in advance, to pick up from a Store that you are close to while you're visiting the US.

It's such an inexpensive product $6.95 so, who would pay $29 to ship? 

You could get about x5 of them to for about what it cost to ship.


----------



## ashbash (Dec 5, 2018)

I kind of got lazy with my hair right after my last post... back to spritzing twice a day will probably straighten my hair at the end of the month for a length check to start off the new year


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 5, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I added coffee oil to my scalp and then the xcel and my head itched like crazy until I remember I cant mix the two.
> 
> Pimento oil and Xcel hasn't been bothering me so I'll stick to that combo for oiling/spritz.
> 
> The days I want to use coffee oil I wont use the xcel spray. I'll use the cream to seal.


Wait wait wait a minute! There's a such thing as coffee oil? I gotta cop that. Thanks. *Google's coffee oil*

I randomly popped in here and the first word I see is "coffee". I'm gone.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 5, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Wait wait wait a minute! There's a such thing as coffee oil? I gotta cop that. Thanks. *Google's coffee oil*
> 
> I randomly popped in here and the first word I see is "coffee". I'm gone.


I made my own @I Am So Blessed   I’m so proud of myself. It’s was super easy though. I put it in my crockpot. The coffee grounds with a base oil. Then I mix additional oils in and added fragrances/essential (coffee). After steeping for two days.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 5, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I made my own @I Am So Blessed   I’m so proud of myself. It’s was super easy though. I put it in my crockpot. The coffee grounds with a base oil. Then I mix additional oils in and added fragrances/essential (coffee). After steeping for two days.


Yes! I just watched a video on how to do it! I'm also going to make it. Does it really help hair to grow faster?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 5, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Yes! I just watched a video on how to do it! I'm also going to make it. Does it really help hair to grow faster?



I dunno.  I just love the smell. I haven’t used it consistently because I’m using the Xcel.  The two of them together is itch city.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2018)

Still Spritzing along!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 7, 2018)

Easier access to my scalp now I’m in box braids c


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 7, 2018)

I’m still spritzing 2x a day on most days.


----------



## Keen (Dec 10, 2018)

Just stocked up on Xcel 21 just for the creme. I bought some creme a long time ago. I can't remember if I used it. I've just been using the spray. I just used the cream to detangle my hair which I was afraid was matting. It detangled like a dream. I'm in awe.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 10, 2018)

My plan is to use the spritz then seal it with the cream once a day, I’ll spritz twice but in the evening I use a sulfur ‘grease’ I made. I have 10 cornrows, so the application is easy.  I want to see magic happen!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 11, 2018)

I use in spurts. I'm back using several times per week while protective styling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2018)

Still happily spritzing away.  So far, no tenderness


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 12, 2018)

I’m almost out of my first bottle. I have two left, but that makes me antsy. Plus I’m pretty sure they went up a dollar at HOB. Still gotta buy some


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 13, 2018)

spraying my scalp feels so good now that I have full access to it.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 14, 2018)

Got my first xcel headache! I blame the xcel , really I’m to blame! Dc, rinsed, sprayed xcel, went to bed, woke up the next day with the worst headache!!! I won’t do that again!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 14, 2018)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Got my first xcel headache! I blame the xcel , really I’m to blame! Dc, rinsed, sprayed xcel, went to bed, woke up the next day with the worst headache!!! I won’t do that again!!!


Xcel gave you a headache? That’s unfortunate.


----------



## Lita (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2018)

Still X-Cell21 ' ing away.  Just bought x3 b/ups.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 25, 2018)

I still haven’t gotten my  I gotta wait until after Christmas.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Xcel gave you a headache? That’s unfortunate.


I don’t think I should have sprayed it after shampooing my hair. I have never had a headache like that one and not since I’ve only been spraying it on my dry scalp. Can’t conclude anything else.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 3, 2019)

Dear momma, I’m cleaning out my closet **eminem voice**, I never meant to hurt you...

Look at what I found, isssa shame....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2019)

@SunySydeofLyfe
Lawd...."The Original"

@Aggie
Are you seeing this???

Weren't you just talmbout this last night?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Dear momma, I’m cleaning out my closet **eminem voice**, I never meant to hurt you...
> 
> Look at what I found, isssa shame....





IDareT'sHair said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe
> Lawd...."The Original"
> 
> @Aggie
> ...



 Whoa y'all. That ain't right! Just felt a bolt of nostalgia run through me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2019)

@Aggie
Sprayed a little XCel21 in memory of OG Surge14


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 3, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe
> Lawd...."The Original"
> 
> @Aggie
> ...


I was like this is an entire mess! The bottles all sucked in! I’m still going to use it! **patch test first**


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 3, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I was like this is an entire mess! The bottles all sucked in! I’m still going to use it! **patch test first**


I was gonna tell you I’d volunteer as tribute


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 3, 2019)

@SunySydeofLyfe Can you take a picture of the ingredients please and thanks


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe Can you take a picture of the ingredients please and thanks


Here you go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

@SunySydeofLyfe
Thanks for sharing!

Dang! 

The "New Netwurks" (XCel21) ain't got half the ingredients the OG has.  XCel has a very abbreviated ingredients list and none of the delicious _"herbs & spices"_

@Aggie Come and look at the ingredients list of the OG Surge


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Here you go!


Thank you so much!

The new Xcel is nothing like the old one. I feel gyped.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> The new Xcel is nothing like the old one. I feel gyped.


Surge took us high and then left us!  I’ve been looking hoping that it would make a return! It was weird how it disappeared.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *I feel gyped.*


@ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> *Surge took us high and then left us!*


@SunySydeofLyfe
Hmph. *sucks teef* Shole Did.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

@SunySydeofLyfe Okay one more question 

When you first bought the Surge, do you remember what color the liquid was and if you had any floating herbs?

Compared to what it looks and smells like now?


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Here you go!



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That’s what gave it that bang and people was experiencing quick hair growth because of all that stimulation..They need to bring the original back..

*I see Ginseng is listed in the top 10 of its ingredient list..I have been adding panex ginseng to my diy mixes and you really notice a difference on your roots..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

Lita said:


> **I see Ginseng is listed in the top 10 of its ingredient list..I have been adding panex ginseng to my diy mixes and you really notice a difference on your roots..*


@Lita
I saw that too!  And all the other Goodies!


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair Surge,really should bring back the original formula..They can keep both & let the customers decide if they want the original or current..A lot of companies have different opinions for products..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Dang!
> ...


Told ya so. Xcel 21 was a waste of my coins. That Surge 14 was so good it left my scalp tingling for hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

Aggie said:


> *Told ya so. Xcel 21 was a waste of my coins. That Surge 14 was so good it left my scalp tingling for hours.*


@Aggie
It only has 3-4 "similar" ingredients in the new version and based on that Label, the "new version" is woefully lacking ...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Here you go!


Girl I just saved this in an email to myself. I may have to look for some of those ingredients to make my own concoction if I find them.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe Okay one more question
> 
> When you first bought the Surge, do you remember what color the liquid was and if you had any floating herbs?
> 
> Compared to what it looks and smells like now?


I don’t remember seeing anything floating when I bought it. When I pulled this out my daughter (26) was like ewwww it’s going to be moldy....so I started pouring it down the drain and it looked perfectly normal (I contained myself and didn’t choke her). Let me get a glass and we can examine it together!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

Lita said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That’s what gave it that bang and people was experiencing quick hair growth because of all that stimulation..They need to bring the original back..
> 
> *I see Ginseng is listed in the top 10 of its ingredient list..I have been adding panex ginseng to my diy mixes and you really notice a difference on your roots..
> ...


Are those the little vials?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Girl I just saved this in an email to myself. I may have to look for some of those ingredients to make my own concoction if I find them.


I was thinking the same thing. I was like sh*t who can I get to make this for me?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Told ya so. Xcel 21 was a waste of my coins. That Surge 14 was so good it left my scalp tingling for hours.


I’m going to take my xcel ‘water’ and ferment some rice in it! Anything to get my hair growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Girl I just saved this in an email to myself. I may have to look for some of those ingredients to make my own concoction if I find them.


That’s what I’m doing now 
Heads up, some of them are ‘spensive and you’re gonna have to find a dupe for Ethylhexyl Stearate. Someone recommended http://chemistscorner.com/cosmeticsciencetalk/discussion/5260/alternative-to-ethylhexyl-stearate
C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate or Isopropyl Myristate. I vote for the C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate because you can use it as is. The isopropyl is not soluble in water, but it needs to be soluble in alcohol. Which one, idk. 
I found mostly everything on Amazon


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That’s what I’m doing now
> Heads up, some of them are ‘spensive and you’re gonna have to find a dupe for Ethylhexyl Stearate. Someone recommended http://chemistscorner.com/cosmeticsciencetalk/discussion/5260/alternative-to-ethylhexyl-stearate
> C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate or Isopropyl Myristate. I vote for the C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate because you can use it as is. The isopropyl is not soluble in water, but it needs to be soluble in alcohol. Which one, idk.
> I found mostly everything on Amazon


You are the real MVP!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That’s what I’m doing now
> Heads up, some of them are ‘spensive and you’re gonna have to find a dupe for Ethylhexyl Stearate. Someone recommended http://chemistscorner.com/cosmeticsciencetalk/discussion/5260/alternative-to-ethylhexyl-stearate
> C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate or Isopropyl Myristate. I vote for the C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate because you can use it as is. The isopropyl is not soluble in water, but it needs to be soluble in alcohol. Which one, idk.
> I found mostly everything on Amazon


Still working my way down the list. I think I might have to substitute Trideceth-6, and Idopropynyl Butylcarbinate, and add my own fragrance


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> You are the real MVP!


Thanks, my brain is bursting trying to understand everything. I should have paid more attention in Chemistry class


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

It looks the same, if memory serves me correctly! It has a pink/purple tint to it. 

**keep in mine this is the leave in**


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> It looks the same, if memory serves me correctly! It has a pink/purple tint to it.
> 
> ***keep in mine this is the leave in***


That’s good enough for me lol. The pinkish tint is from the red ginseng I think. This is helpful.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That’s what I’m doing now
> Heads up, some of them are ‘spensive and you’re gonna have to find a dupe for Ethylhexyl Stearate. Someone recommended http://chemistscorner.com/cosmeticsciencetalk/discussion/5260/alternative-to-ethylhexyl-stearate
> C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate or Isopropyl Myristate. I vote for the C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate because you can use it as is. The isopropyl is not soluble in water, but it needs to be soluble in alcohol. Which one, idk.
> I found mostly everything on Amazon


Girl you are so on it right now.... Thanks a mil for all of the above. Will start looking into it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

Okay, as soon as I’m done researching, I’m gonna edit this post to show what I’ve added or exchanged and why. I got a lot of my information from Paula’s Choice Dictionary, MakingCosmetics.com website and Wikipedia.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Still working my way down the list. I think I might have to substitute Trideceth-6, and Idopropynyl Butylcarbinate, and add my own fragrance





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Okay, as soon as I’m done researching, I’m gonna edit this post to show what I’ve added or exchanged and why.


can you send the amazon cart too, please?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

Duplicate


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

Wonder why the spray ingredients are so few! I like all the herbs in the leave in. These ingredients match my xcel21 spray.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

*Essiac Tea contains Organic burdock root, organic sheep sorrel, organic slippery elm and organic (Turkey) rhubarb root.
*Articum Majus Root is Burdock Root
*I chose to start with Deionized water because it’s literally pure water lol
Here’s an old LHCF thread on it
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/can-you-wash-your-hair-in-deionized-water.289223/

*This is for the screenshot of my Amazon cart I’m about to post


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

Disclaimer: Some of these things are expensive, so buy at your own risk lol


I tried to put it in order of how the ingredients are listed on the bottle, but Amazon lists the first item you put in cart as last, so read it from the bottom up. Whatever you see in the cart that’s not listed on the bottle is a substitute


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

Disclaimer: Some of these things are ‘spensive so buy at your own risk lol also I tried to put the ingredients in the order they’re listed on the bottle, but I’m tired y’all and my brain hurts 
Just follow along the ingredients and anything you see different is a substitute

Read each image from the bottom up. Blame Amazon for how they’re listed.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

Dang it! There’s a double post but I’m not deleting


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 4, 2019)

I want the muccopolysaccharides, I was researching it this morning.
I found out that Aloe Vera has a big concentration of muccopolysaccharides as well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

I found Diazolidinyl Urea. It’s in Germabene ii  
Use at your own risk.
https://www.brambleberry.com/germaben-preservative-p3972.aspx


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Wonder why the spray ingredients are so few! I like all the herbs in the leave in. These ingredients match my xcel21 spray.


Where did you get this excerpt? I kept trying to tap the screen to read more


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Where did you get this excerpt? I kept trying to tap the screen to read more


Some Alopecia group. Let me try to find the link


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Where did you get this excerpt? I kept trying to tap the screen to read more



https://www.heralopecia.com/interact/threads/jennifers-story-alopecia-areata-age-38.1731/page-3


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Are those the little vials?



@SunySydeofLyfe Hi! It’s the liquid capsules..I like to use them they open easily and doesn’t contain alcohol..One liquid capsule contains over 2,000 mg of standard ginseng extract..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> https://www.heralopecia.com/interact/threads/jennifers-story-alopecia-areata-age-38.1731/page-3


Thanks hun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2019)

Still Spritzing away twice a day.  No irritation or scalp soreness.


----------



## ilong (Jan 26, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Dear momma, I’m cleaning out my closet **eminem voice**, I never meant to hurt you...
> 
> Look at what I found, isssa shame....



   

I'm sure we all have some "OG products"   in our stashes!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2019)

Still Spritzing twice a day (still no tenderness or irritation)

*so far so good*

Re-Upped on x2 bottles


----------



## ashbash (Feb 17, 2019)

I had fallen off with spritzing but I’m back at it 

Twice a day


----------



## Gloria181278 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi All
I haven't been on this website for ages, but happened to come across this thread.
Had  a quick search in an old suitcase and found this.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 3, 2019)

I haven’t been spritzing in crochet braids because it leaves buildup.  

When I go into kinky twists in a few weeks , I’ll be back on it.  I have 3 1/2 bottles.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 3, 2019)

Gloria181278 said:


> Hi All
> I haven't been on this website for ages, but happened to come across this thread.
> Had  a quick search in an old suitcase and found this.


Dang, they’re still sealed lol
Can you take a picture of the Woojee Cream’s ingredients?


----------



## Gloria181278 (Mar 3, 2019)

There you go.


----------



## ashbash (Mar 3, 2019)

Still spritzing

I’ve definitely had some growth but I’ve been having retention issues that I’m working on 


What I will say is I don’t know if it’s the spray or the Shea... maybe a combo but my usual scalp issues of flaking and peeling are pretty much non existent as of late


----------



## RUBY (Mar 3, 2019)

Gloria181278 said:


> Hi All
> I haven't been on this website for ages, but happened to come across this thread.
> Had  a quick search in an old suitcase and found this.



Will you be using them?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2019)

Gloria181278 said:


> Hi All
> I haven't been on this website for ages, but happened to come across this thread.
> Had  a quick search in an old suitcase and found this.


You know I can take one of dem Plus 14 off your hands right now


----------



## Gloria181278 (Mar 3, 2019)

RUBY said:


> Will you be using them?



I'm not sure what I will be doing with these yet, as I didn't know I had them stashed  away.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Mar 3, 2019)

Gloria181278 said:


> I'm not sure what I will be doing with these yet, as I didn't know I had them stashed  away.



If they worked for you before, you should use them. Gorgeous Summer hair is made in the Winter!!!


----------



## firecracker (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes it was the holy grail for many people.  I used it.  lol


----------



## larry3344 (Mar 4, 2019)

Gloria181278 said:


> I'm not sure what I will be doing with these yet, as I didn't know I had them stashed  away.


I will buy it off you if you want to sell


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 5, 2019)

@Gloria181278 Thanks hun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2019)

Still Spritzing twice per day!


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm still spraying my scalp twice a day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 13, 2019)

spritz'd my scalp today.


----------



## ashbash (Mar 14, 2019)

Spritz spritz twice a day


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 14, 2019)

charmtreese said:


> I'm still spraying my scalp twice a day.



Look at @charmtreese  's glorious, new Surge made hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2019)

Still on that twice per day joint.


----------



## ashbash (Mar 18, 2019)

Spritz 
Spritz
Xcel 21


----------



## divachyk (Mar 21, 2019)

I am out of my staple daily moisturizing spray so will use xcel for scalp and hair until I use up these bottles and see what happens...hopefully, magic.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 23, 2019)

I still spritz when I remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2019)

Still Spritzing twice per day.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 16, 2019)

Y’all gave up on this? 

I was looking at House of Beauty World site, and this dag nabbit stuff is $9 now



I really need to try and make my own version or this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2019)

Will start back in the Fall.

@ItsMeLilLucky   I think you have to buy at least x3 bottles to get it at the discount price?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2019)

Will be returning back to XCel21 Spritz in 2020 with DIY SB Blend for Winter.  At least Jan-May? (for XCel)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2019)

Re-upped on the Spritz recently, so I can be ready for 2020.


----------



## PretteePlease (Dec 16, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all gave up on this?
> 
> I was looking at House of Beauty World site, and this dag nabbit stuff is $9 now
> 
> I really need to try and make my own version or this stuff.



$7.95 with 20% off right now


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 17, 2019)

PretteePlease said:


> $7.95 with 20% off right now


Thanks babe.


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 5, 2020)

I finally made it to the end!!!! 75 pages!!

I wonder what would happen if you mixed together water, glycerin, a couple of hydrolyzed proteins, and msm? would that be a close dupe?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 6, 2020)

naturaldoll said:


> I finally made it to the end!!!! 75 pages!!
> 
> I wonder what would happen if you mixed together water, glycerin, a couple of hydrolyzed proteins, and msm? would that be a close dupe?


I think if you throw a couple of herbs in there you’ll have a winner.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2020)

Damn this post has me thinking about buying more... I could use it on wash days since I wear my hair straight


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2020)

I just ordered a bottle of the xcel21 spray and cream. I’m excited. My hair might be waist length by my bday in 2 months


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 17, 2020)

I’m getting my ingredients little at a time but I’m coming for you Surge


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 17, 2020)

Does this spray do anything for the hair outside of possible growth stimulation? Has it stopped breakage for anyone?


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 17, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> Does this spray do anything for the hair outside of possible growth stimulation? Has it stopped breakage for anyone?


Yes. It’s a great moisturizer and detangler. I’m thinking of doing some braids and I can use this daily


----------



## Hairties (Apr 17, 2020)

I ordered from house of beauty and my ship date keeps getting pushed back.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 18, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> Does this spray do anything for the hair outside of possible growth stimulation? Has it stopped breakage for anyone?


It did feel like it worked at first, but after a while it felt weird on my scalp and I stopped using it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi ladies! I had let my membership expire for a few months and got so busy with life. Hope everyone is well considering these circumstances. I just bought some stuff from APB, Pomade Shop and Curl Origin. I’m in crochet braids for the next couple weeks. Been super hair lazy. I think after this set, I will go back under a wig.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 19, 2020)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies! I had let my membership expire for a few months and got so busy with life. Hope everyone is well considering these circumstances. I just bought some stuff from APB, Pomade Shop and Curl Origin. I’m in crochet braids for the next couple weeks. Been super hair lazy. I think after this set, I will go back under a wig.


I just got some ombré black/dark gray hair from amazon. I’m looking forward to doing some box braids


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 20, 2020)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies! I had let my membership expire for a few months and got so busy with life. Hope everyone is well considering these circumstances. I just bought some stuff from APB, Pomade Shop and Curl Origin. I’m in crochet braids for the next couple weeks. Been super hair lazy. I think after this set, I will go back under a wig.


Welcome back


----------



## demlew (Apr 23, 2020)

Hairties said:


> I ordered from house of beauty and my ship date keeps getting pushed back.



Same here. I ordered on the 11th and there’s been no movement, not even a tracking number. When did you order? I wonder if anyone has successfully placed an order recently.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 23, 2020)

Hairties said:


> I ordered from house of beauty and my ship date keeps getting pushed back.



Me three


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 23, 2020)

Ive order from them numerous times in the past and no issues.  The email stated due to covid items would not process until 8-14 business days.  Thats fine with me.

I go on their instagram page and folks are going off.

I ordered April 16th @Hairties @demlew


----------



## demlew (Apr 23, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ive order from them numerous times in the past and no issues.  The email stated due to covid items would not process until 8-14 business days.  Thats fine with me.
> 
> I go on their instagram page and folks are going off.
> 
> I ordered April 16th @Hairties @demlew


Thank you for the reply. I had already mentally counted to 4/30 to be 14 business days from my order date (counting M-F even though they say they’re working 24/7), but this is only my 2nd time ordering from them and I encountered an issue on my first order, thus the apprehension and curiosity. I didn’t want to order from them, but options are limited right now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 23, 2020)

demlew said:


> Thank you for the reply. I had already mentally counted to 4/30 to be 14 business days from my order date (counting M-F even though they say they’re working 24/7), but this is only my 2nd time ordering from them and I encountered an issue on my first order, thus the apprehension and curiosity. I didn’t want to order from them, but options are limited right now.



I called to see if i could cancel my order because I don't need what I ordered right now. No One picked up.  I guess I could email them too,.. though.            @demlew


----------



## demlew (Apr 23, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I called to see if i could cancel my order because I don't need what I ordered right now. No One picked up.  I guess I could email them too,.. though.           @dewlew


 Same here! I called about an hour ago and got a busy signal. I said to myself “Of course”. I still need what I ordered, but if Texas is about to open, there’s a chance my local beauty supply will offer curbside pickup. I’m gonna give them a few more days since they’re technically within their stated timeframe.


----------



## Hairties (Apr 23, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ive order from them numerous times in the past and no issues.  The email stated due to covid items would not process until 8-14 business days.  Thats fine with me.
> 
> I go on their instagram page and folks are going off.
> 
> I ordered April 16th @Hairties @demlew




I had a few back and forth emails with them about a week ago. I ordered the 9th. They did say in their last email to me their customer service department was closed due to covid but the shipping department was operational. Interesting that the dates keep getting pushed back. No customer services but they had time to change the discount from 20 to 10% for under $150 on the homepage.

I’ve been still patronizing online businesses during this time. Smaller niche brands too. Yet this place is the one that has given me the most issues.


https://www.bbb.org/us/pa/philadelp...ICgfadO4WnS9eBTJc1QfliEd2BIkLRTs5As6Z8NaJQeuI


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 23, 2020)

Hairties said:


> I had a few back and forth emails with them about a week ago. I ordered the 9th. They did say in their last email to me their customer service department was closed due to covid but the shipping department was operational. Interesting that the dates keep getting pushed back. No customer services but they had time to change the discount from 20 to 10% for under $150 on the homepage.
> 
> I’ve been still patronizing online businesses during this time. Smaller niche brands too. Yet this place is the one that has given me the most issues.
> 
> ...



That is crazy.  Youve  been in business this long and all this craziness. Just shut down if you cant get the stuff in stock @Hairties


----------



## demlew (Apr 23, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> That is crazy.  Youve  been in business this long and all this craziness. Just shut down if you cant get the stuff in stock @Hairties


Came back to say I got an email tonight saying my order is in processing. I should have a tracking number in 2-4 days (I hope). Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Keen (Apr 23, 2020)

I've been using the spray again on my edges for the last three weeks. It definitely make them longer. But I'm looking for thickness.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 27, 2020)

I received my tracking today and it’s supposed to arrive Wednesday @Hairties @demlew


----------



## Hairties (Apr 27, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I received my tracking today and it’s supposed to arrive Wednesday @Hairties @demlew




Yea I just checked and mine is supposed to arrive this week. I saw the new tracking update Friday night and the delivery date hadn’t moved back again. It might actually be moving. 

hoping everything is fine with the shipment and all my items are intact. Still I’m done with this business after this. Terrible experience.


----------



## demlew (Apr 27, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I received my tracking today and it’s supposed to arrive Wednesday @Hairties @demlew



Thank you for the update. I received another standard email on Saturday after I received the one about the order in process. No tracking number. Sigh.

I hope your items arrive as promised.

ETA: I got a shipping notice with a Friday delivery date.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 27, 2020)

My surge goodies arrived today. I sectioned and braided my hair. I massaged each section with the xcel21 cream. I added a bit to my ends too. I’ll spray it with xcel21 before I cowash. It’ll be tonight or in the morning


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 28, 2020)

demlew said:


> Thank you for the update. I received another standard email on Saturday after I received the one about the order in process. No tracking number. Sigh.
> 
> I hope your items arrive as promised.
> 
> ETA: I got a shipping notice with a Friday delivery date.


My box came today @demlew @Hairties


----------



## meka72 (Apr 28, 2020)

I’m going to get back on using the Xcel 21. I have 10+ bottles of the spray and 2 jars of the cream. There ain’t no reason for me not to using it lol.


----------



## demlew (Apr 28, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> My box came today @demlew @Hairties



Yay! That makes me hopeful. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hairties (Apr 29, 2020)

Got my order from HOB today with my Xcel.


----------



## demlew (Apr 29, 2020)

Hairties said:


> Got my order from HOB today with my Xcel.



My delivery date has changed from Friday to Monday. Sigh. And it hasn't moved since the label was created on the 27th, so I'm not feeling too hopeful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2020)

meka72 said:


> *There ain’t no reason for me not to using it lol*.


@meka72 
Shol' ain't.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 30, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> Shol' ain't.




You just reminded me to get my morning spray on


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2020)

meka72 said:


> *You just reminded me to get my morning spray on*


@meka72
Spritz! Spritz! Sis.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 30, 2020)

I finally cowashed my hair. I’ve been spritzing and creaming once a day since Monday. Now that my hair will be straight I’ll just do it twice on wash day


----------



## Hairties (Apr 30, 2020)

demlew said:


> My delivery date has changed from Friday to Monday. Sigh. And it hasn't moved since the label was created on the 27th, so I'm not feeling too hopeful.




I would definitely keep an eye on it and be prepared to call your cc company. I went and looked back at my emails. They gave me a usps tracking email and that kept getting a delivery date pushed back from around the 14th. Then on the 24th I got another email with shipping information from ups, which was the shipping provider I paid for! This delivery date was for yesterday and it didn’t change and actually started moving on sat.  I went and looked at the old shipping email and that “package” has an even further pushed back date. I don’t believe they ever packaged my stuff until the 24th. I believe that other email and floating package was simply to put me off from trying to get a refund. Either from covid or bad business practices. 

I did receive my full package but that was terrible. Hope your stuff arrives soon.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 1, 2020)

Anyone try using Irish sea moss, since it is a source of muccopolysaccharides, and can be made into a gel, or added to a liquid or conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2020)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
.....

I've used Several Handmades that have Irish Moss.  Don't think I've ever purchased it to add, but it is a great idea.

Thank you for the Post.


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2020)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Anyone try using Irish sea moss, since it is a source of muccopolysaccharides, and can be made into a gel, or added to a liquid or conditioner?



I've never thought about adding it to my hair products. I always take it internally.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2020)

I’m about to dab some creme in these edges real quick. It can’t hurt


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (May 1, 2020)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Anyone try using Irish sea moss, since it is a source of muccopolysaccharides, and can be made into a gel, or added to a liquid or conditioner?



I just made some Irish Sea moss gel this week. I’m going to give it a try for a while and report back. 


Platinum said:


> I've never thought about adding it to my hair products. I always take it internally.


Same here. But I am going to try it on my hair. I bet it would give great slip.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 2, 2020)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Anyone try using Irish sea moss, since it is a source of muccopolysaccharides, and can be made into a gel, or added to a liquid or conditioner?


You know what, I totally forgot about it. I actually bought some mucopolysaccharides concentrated in a pill. I intended on crushing them up, but I think I do have some Irish Moss.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 2, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> .....
> 
> I've used Several Handmades that have Irish Moss.  Don't think I've ever purchased it to add, but it is a great idea.
> ...





Platinum said:


> I've never thought about adding it to my hair products. I always take it internally.





Godsdaughter001 said:


> I just made some Irish Sea moss gel this week. I’m going to give it a try for a while and report back.
> 
> Same here. But I am going to try it on my hair. I bet it would give great slip.





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> You know what, I totally forgot about it. I actually bought some mucopolysaccharides concentrated in a pill. I intended on crushing them up, but I think I do have some Irish Moss.



Hey everyone!,

I have some Irish Moss powder that I boiled yesterday with a cup of water to create a gel that I then added to my deep conditioner. I mixed it up yesterday, and will be trying it out when I get off work this morning (I'm a graveyard shifter these days). I think it will will have awesome slip, and hopefully will have my hair feeling pretty nice. I also added a bit to my spray leave-in refresher.  There's already an Irish moss thread floating around ( The Bomb! of all natural conditioners & moisturizers )which is why I thought I would drop in here and suggest that route to get those mucopolysaccharides, especially since I see some are having a problem getting hold of the new Surge. If anyone tries it out, please lets us know how it works. I'll be back to post once I do my deep conditioner treatment today.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 2, 2020)

I wonder will the cream revert my hair. I’ll try a bit on a test area later. If it doesn’t revert it’s on. I’ll be placing another order real soon


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 2, 2020)

Prettymetty said:


> I wonder will the cream revert my hair. I’ll try a bit on a test area later. If it doesn’t revert it’s on. I’ll be placing another order real soon


When I used it on my straight hair, it didn’t really revert but there was a weird dry feeling on my scalp.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 2, 2020)

Tried the Irish moss mixed in my deep conditioner. It left my hair feeling stronger, but I had to do a moisturizing deep conditioner to get my softness back. Hair feels nice though.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2020)

Test area had no reversion so I put some cream all over tonight and massaged. This product is a game changer


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2020)

This was my second day massaging the cream into my scalp. My hair is still straight. No reversion. Barely any shedding. I’m happy. I know I need to get a few more jars because I’m using it quick


----------



## demlew (May 4, 2020)

Hairties said:


> I would definitely keep an eye on it and be prepared to call your cc company. I went and looked back at my emails. They gave me a usps tracking email and that kept getting a delivery date pushed back from around the 14th. Then on the 24th I got another email with shipping information from ups, which was the shipping provider I paid for! This delivery date was for yesterday and it didn’t change and actually started moving on sat.  I went and looked at the old shipping email and that “package” has an even further pushed back date. I don’t believe they ever packaged my stuff until the 24th. I believe that other email and floating package was simply to put me off from trying to get a refund. Either from covid or bad business practices.
> 
> I did receive my full package but that was terrible. Hope your stuff arrives soon.



I just got another "Your order has shipped" email with a new date of this Friday. I will never order from this company again. Lesson learned.


----------



## CoveredGirl (May 6, 2020)

Is this growing anyone’s hair with the new packaging/ingredients? I remember my hair grew like a weed with this way back in the day coupled with the old formula Wild Growth Oil.


----------



## demlew (May 12, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ive order from them numerous times in the past and no issues.  The email stated due to covid items would not process until 8-14 business days.  Thats fine with me.
> 
> I go on their instagram page and folks are going off.
> 
> I ordered April 16th @Hairties @demlew



Would y'all believe I still don't have my order? I ordered on 4/11. Every time I check the status, it's pushed another day. So now my delivery date is this Friday. HOB emailed me to write a Trust Pilot review. Of course, I gave them 1 star and I'm gonna light them up wherever else I can think of.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 12, 2020)

demlew said:


> Would y'all believe I still don't have my order? I ordered on 4/11. Every time I check the status, it's pushed another day. So now my delivery date is this Friday. HOB emailed me to write a Trust Pilot review. Of course, I gave them 1 star and I'm gonna light them up wherever else I can think of.


WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!  Dispute it and get your money back. Thats way too much time. What did you originally order? @demlew


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 12, 2020)

CoveredGirl said:


> Is this growing anyone’s hair with the new packaging/ingredients? I remember my hair grew like a weed with this way back in the day coupled with the old formula Wild Growth Oil.


Naw, not really personally.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 12, 2020)

I finally got all the ingredients to make my Surge dupe.


----------



## Alta Angel (May 12, 2020)

I only ordered 2 bottles of the spray early last year and I am coming to the end.  I am not sure if I will reorder.  I feel like it makes my roots crispy.  Meh...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 12, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> I only ordered 2 bottles of the spray early last year and I am coming to the end.  I am not sure if I will reorder.  I feel like it makes my roots crispy.  Meh...


Same here.


----------



## abioni (May 12, 2020)

What are your ingredients?



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I finally got all the ingredients to make my Surge dupe.


----------



## demlew (May 12, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!  Dispute it and get your money back. Thats way too much time. What did you originally order? @demlew



I just checked again and my delivery date has changed to Saturday. This is crazy. Technically, I doubt I can dispute it until the delivery date has passed. The tracking shows it's allegedly at the regional post office two cities away. I ordered $56 of conditioner, two bottles of X-Cel, and accessories.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 12, 2020)

demlew said:


> I just checked again and my delivery date has changed to Saturday. This is crazy. Technically, I doubt I can dispute it until the delivery date has passed. The tracking shows it's allegedly at the regional post office two cities away. I ordered $56 of conditioner, two bottles of X-Cel, and accessories.


Well shoot.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 12, 2020)

abioni said:


> What are your ingredients?


Everything on the bottle except Ethylhexyl Stearate, Tridecth-6, and the last two ingredients cause if you mix them together you get Liquid Germal Plus


----------



## abioni (May 12, 2020)

Wow! That's a long list.



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Everything on the bottle except Ethylhexyl Stearate, Tridecth-6, and the last two ingredients cause if you mix them together you get Liquid Germal Plus


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 12, 2020)

abioni said:


> Wow! That's a long list.


Tell me about it 
That’s why it took me so long to get the ingredients.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 13, 2020)

I’ll just sit this right here...

Let me know if y’all can see these pictures clearly.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 14, 2020)

I guess I’ll go spray. I gave a bottle to mom so I need to place another order ASAP


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 14, 2020)

Prettymetty said:


> I guess I’ll go spray. I gave a bottle to mom so I need to place another order ASAP


That was nice of you. I just found a X21 jar of cream. I might put some of my extracts in there just to use it up before I start to make my Surge Jr spray.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 15, 2020)

I just sprayed. I’ll massage my scalp with some cream later


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 15, 2020)

Whew. Geezus. Trying to get this formula together is tap-dancing on my last  nerve.


----------



## demlew (May 16, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!  Dispute it and get your money back. Thats way too much time. What did you originally order? @demlew



Guess what! I finally got my box today and....they sent me the wrong scarf color. I thought I was gonna be done with them. Sigh.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 16, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> I only ordered 2 bottles of the spray early last year and I am coming to the end.  I am not sure if I will reorder.  I feel like it makes my roots crispy.  Meh...


I’m Alain on my last bottle. I’ve been wearing a wash n go and it dries out my hair. I usually spray at night but I don’t think I’m reordering. I need to try something else.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 18, 2020)

One thing I can say I’m 99% sure of: they did not use mucopolysaccharide concentrate (which is brown) and more than likely used aloe vera juice. My mixture kinda looks like a cup of cappuccino lol


----------



## Prettymetty (May 18, 2020)

I sprayed and massaged this morning. I might wash later


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2020)

I’m almost out of spray and about 1/2 way done with my cream. I’m definitely getting more cream. I’m not sure about the spray though. I’ll reevaluate after my next length check


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 28, 2020)

I just ordered a couple more bottles of spray. It’s back in stock! They were sold out everywhere yesterday


----------



## nycutiepie (Jun 30, 2020)

Prettymetty said:


> I just ordered a couple more bottles of spray. It’s back in stock! They were sold out everywhere yesterday


I saw you were using the cream. Does your hair still stay moist? My hair looks dry and not as shiny, the day after I use the spray. I’ve been wearing my natural curls and  I spray at night. I can easily feel and see the difference when I don’t spray. I’m wondering if I should try the cream.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 30, 2020)

nycutiepie said:


> I saw you were using the cream. Does your hair still stay moist? My hair looks dry and not as shiny, the day after I use the spray. I’ve been wearing my natural curls and  I spray at night. I can easily feel and see the difference when I don’t spray. I’m wondering if I should try the cream.


It stays very moist without reverting my blowout


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 22, 2020)

I’ve been using the cream instead of the spray, and I think I prefer the cream.  I’m going to keep using the cream only for awhile longer to see if the growth is the same or better than with the spray.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 22, 2020)

I made another batch of Surge Jr, but tbh i liked the last batch better. This time I was rushing and didn’t really pay attention to the little notes I did have.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 26, 2020)

Did anyone get great results with this revised product?


----------



## abioni (Oct 29, 2020)

I think I got an inch in 5 weeks of usage.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 29, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> Did anyone get great results with this revised product?


Some did, some didn’t. Me, I’m ambivalent about it.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 13, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> Did anyone get great results with this revised product?


I'm with @ItsMeLilLucky.  It started to build up on my scalp so I stopped using it before I could really see any gains. I had intentions of going back to it but that time hasn't come around yet. I still have a few bottles lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2020)

I still have a couple bottles left.  May pull them out and rotate them with Mega-Tek.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 17, 2020)

I want to alternate this with my chebe oil


----------



## CheChe1881 (Jan 14, 2021)

I haven’t used this since my last update in 2017 lol

so the product ingredients have changed? It’s not as effective?


----------



## Keen (Jan 14, 2021)

Prettymetty said:


> I want to alternate this with my chebe oil


How do you like Chebe oil? what is it doing for your hair?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2021)

Keen said:


> How do you like Chebe oil? what is it doing for your hair?


I love it! It has a light earthy smell. Very mild compared to oils I’ve used in the past. It keeps my roots soft and is growing hair in places that were sparse. I’m pretty light handed with it though. I’m still using my first bottle after 3 months. I have some back up bottles in the cabinet for the rest of the year. This oil and the xcel21 should get me to full waist by the end of the year.


----------



## Keen (Jan 14, 2021)

Prettymetty said:


> growing hair in places that were sparse.


That's what I'm looking for. I'm already using fenugreek seeds and oil with good result. I was apprehensive about adding chebe. I'm trying to keep my routine simple.

What chebe oil brand are you using? 

I'm also using xcel21. It makes my hair grow faster but it does not make hair grow in places that are sparse.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2021)

Keen said:


> That's what I'm looking for. I'm already using fenugreek seeds and oil with good result. I was apprehensive about adding chebe. I'm trying to keep my routine simple.
> 
> What chebe oil brand are you using?
> 
> I'm also using xcel21. It makes my hair grow faster but it does not make hair grow in places that are sparse.


The brand is hairgrowthco


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2021)

I still luh ma xcel21. It’s a wash day staple. I saturate my scalp and use a bit to detangle as I section my hair to wash. I’ve noticed much less shedding since my trim last month.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 14, 2021)

Prettymetty said:


> The brand is hairgrowthco


My friend suggested this oil because she’s also seen growth in sparse areas (her temples).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 14, 2021)

I’m thinking about adding some sulfur to my remaining container of X21. Maybe some oil too lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2021)

Plan to pull out XCel 21 Spritz for Fall


----------



## abioni (Mar 20, 2022)

Have they stopped making this again? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Mar 20, 2022)

abioni said:


> Have they stopped making this again? Can't find it anywhere.


I can’t find it anywhere either. 
I went to their Facebook page and it looks like it’s been discontinued again 
I’m glad I stocked up a couple years ago


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 21, 2022)

abioni said:


> Have they stopped making this again? Can't find it anywhere.


I think they did. All the places I looked have disappeared.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2022)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> *I’m glad I stocked up a couple years ago*


This!

But I "think" I am down to my last 3-4 Bottles


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Mar 21, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> This!
> 
> But I "think" I am down to my last 3-4 Bottles


I've got about 12-13 bottles left which will probably last me at least a year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2022)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> *I've got about 12-13 bottles left which will probably last me at least a year.*


@VinDieselsWifey


----------



## abioni (Jul 4, 2022)

Does anyone have this for sale? Please PM me.


----------

